#lubuntu 2011-02-28
<Jef91> Does Lubuntu have their own forums?
<Jef91> The LXDE forums have very little activity it seems :(
<basso> good question
<basso> even i dont know! :P
<Jef91> :-/
<Jef91> I posted on the Ubuntu boards but no hits there after a few hours either
<jmarsden> Jef91|Away: PhillW has an Lubuntu forum on his setup, see http://forum.phillw.net/viewforum.php?f=18&sid=36697cfeb56d5228b3b4635c8fcc8690
<Jef91|Away> Does PCManFM have a search function built in
<Jef91|Away> ?
<linuxx4> hi everybody
<wolfpack> hi linuxx4
<szh> Does Lubuntu have a built in remote desktop server?
<szh> like regular Ubuntu does?
<bioterror> nope
<szh> So what's the best one to use?
<szh> I only need to access it from the local network
<bioterror> it depends? :D
<szh> I want one compatible with the one built in to the main Ubuntu
<szh> so I can connect to it from my computers with the main Ubuntu version
<bioterror> I've been using ssh -X if have needed something
<szczur> szh, vinagre is shipped with ubuntu
<szh> szczur: can I install that on Lubuntu?
<bioterror> but I cant imagine any tasks that would require remote desktop
<bioterror> szh, ofcourse you can
<szczur> without problems
<szh> cool! apt-get install vinagre?
<szczur> yup
<szh> Great!
<szczur> sudo apt-get if you're not root
<szh> right
<szh> It seems like vinagre is the client. What server does the main Ubuntu come with?
<szh> Okay, I figured it out.
<szh> It comes with vino
<szh> for the server
<szh> Thanks for the help
<wolfpack> I am not able to report bugs through apport. I am working under http proxy. i have set my http enviroment variables correctly. I get connection time out. In ubuntu, its working fine for me. Is there a way to solve this issue?
<rtdos> i have a blank grub prompt when i boot my pc: how do i either repair grub from this prompt (minimal bash-like shell) or reinstall grub from the cd?
<bioterror> rtdos, usually it says something
<leszek> hi
<red_> hello leszek
<red_> was geht?
<leszek> hallo red_ :)
<satellite> hi
<stlsaint> hi
<pip__> where's my root terminal gone?  I've only just noticed it isn't there anymore
<pip__> not that it matters mind you
<stlsaint> root terminal?
<pip__> yup, like what one gets with debian, i had one before alpha 2.  Oh yeah I am using natty alphas
<satellite> my facebook say that i need flash in  my cromium what can i do? use the synaptic mannager? to download what plugin or to download direct from the web page? and wich extencion  isrpm better ? apt or dev or rpm or yum or tar.gz?
<satellite> im using lubuntu 10
<pip__> it was in the accessories list.  Perhaps it was in alpha 1 because people more advanced than I would do lots of stuff as root
<pip__> That should have installed while the install was happening. if you chose the option to install 3rd party software
<pip__> lots of 'install' inthat really
<pip__> satellite: if you checked the 3rd party software option while you were installing flash should be up & running
<pip__> 10.10 or 10.04?
<satellite> 1010
<satellite> and i click the 3rd party option
<pip__> weird, it worked for me.  I dont know enough to be of any more use I'm afraid
<satellite> i try to use the city of wonders of facebook and that is the problem
<pip__> haha I dont even know what that is :)
<pip__> flash is available in synaptic
<pip__> or....lubuntu restricted extras may work
<pip__> again in synaptic
<pip__> and that is about the limit of my knowledge.  I've broken my system soooooooooooo many times it's not funny any more
<satellite> ok tnks
<pip__> no probs mate
<satellite> but if i want to install latter a newer version
<satellite> what is the best way?
<pip__> flash or lubuntu?
<satellite> wha tis the best way to install a new flash player?
<pip__> got me there, I don't know.  I've never had to.
<pip__> I'm not even sure if it is covered in the updates
<pip__> I think you can activate updates in the repositories, which again is in synaptic
<pip__> I'm just installing something then I'll check where you can activate repos
<pip__> back in 5 mins
<pip__> settings - repositories - other software
<leszek> re
<pip__> & I'dadd canonicalpartners & hopefor the best
<pip__> satellite: good luck. I gotta go, but someone here will be able to help you more than me anyway :)
<satellite> pip__,  tnks man
<satellite> pip__,  see you later
<pip__> no probs dude
<pip__> laters
<satellite> pip__,  im installing all the updates
<bioterror> gilir, you here
<gilir> bioterror, yes ?
<bioterror> gilir, did you notice the email conversation from yesterday evening?
<gilir> bioterror, about what ?
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/bioterror if you click my email address, it will open a new browser window (atleast when using Chromium)
<bioterror> it will call /usr/bin/xdg-email which has in "generic" following parameters 'sensible-browser "$1"'
<bioterror> you can replace sensible-browser with "sylpheed --compose", but it wont work if you install thunderbird and you remove sylpheed
<gilir> bioterror, to be right, it should check if it's in LXDE desktop, and search for the default mail client set by "Prefered application"
<bioterror> preferred application is uses libfm-pref-apps and it calls for sylpheed.desktop
<bioterror> and it wont use "--compose"
<bioterror> (I tested with abiword ;)
<gilir> hum, so it probably needs another fix for libfm-pref-apps, it makes sense to launch email client with --compose by default :)
<bioterror> I spent few moments digging this issue
<bioterror> and this email thing is kinda critical
<gilir> see also the bug reported upstream for xdg-* : https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26058
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 26058 in xdg-utils "add lxde support to xdg-utils" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<bioterror> that's some progress
<gilir> also, libfm-pref-apps is broken in Natty :-/
<psymole> hi im trying to install lubuntu 10.10 on compaq evo n160 but i get no internet connection any ideas?
<bioterror> wlan or ethernet
<psymole> ethernet
<bioterror> do you see your nic when you say "ifconfig" in terminal, without ""
<psymole> i dont have any use wlan on such an old laptop
<psymole> bioterror: ifconfig gives link encap: local loop back
<bioterror> do it give you "eth0"?
<psymole> inet addr: 127.0.0.1 mask: 255.0.0.0
<bioterror> sudo dhclient eth0
<psymole> NO it doesnt
<bioterror> really
<bioterror> hmmm
<psymole> dhclient eth= says no such device
<bioterror> niiiice
<bioterror> just a moment
<psymole> maybe its something i need to install?
<bioterror> Ḯ'll ssh to my wife's laptop
<bioterror> psymole, in terminal "lspci |grep Network"
<bioterror> does it reply something like this: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 16)
<psymole> It doesnt return anything
<psymole> bioterror, It doesnt return anything
<bioterror> niiice
<bioterror> problem is: your ethernet card is not found by the OS
<psymole> bioterror, how can i fix it ?
<bioterror> good question
<bioterror> what would szczur do
<psymole> anything I can download from another machine and install on the evo n160
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> it should have eepro100
<bioterror> http://julien.mary.free.fr/linux/evon160/
<psymole> how do i install the drivers for eepro100
<bioterror> modprobe eepro100
<bioterror> or modprobe e100
<bioterror> sudo modprobe
<bioterror> those modules should be loaded by default
<psymole> bioterror, modprobe eepro100 returns module not found
<psymole> modprobe e100 returns nothing
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> if e100 says nothing
<padge> I'm having trouble with samba, smbclient, smbmount, etc.  I've followed the walkthrough linked from the main page, but it doesn't go down like that for me
<bioterror> can you now see eth0 in ifconfig
<bioterror> padge, explain more
<psymole> nope
<padge> When I try to mount a remote location, It just says something to the effect of the host not being found
<padge> Also, I don't fully understand the problem myself
<padge> I don
<padge> I don't know what all packages I need to make this technology work.  I'd like to be able to mount SMB shares as locations.
<padge> Something about CIFS replacing SMBFS?
<bioterror> padge, sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<bioterror> padge, close pcmanfm and open it again
<padge> If I close all visible instances is it done or do I need to go killing?
<bioterror> psymole, what does command "uname -a" return to you
<bioterror> padge, just close it
<psymole> my kernel is 2.6.35-22-generic its i686 pc
<psymole> bioterror, my kernel is 2.6.35-22-generic its i686 pc
<padge> Okay, so now pcmanfm takes smb:// locations, but I still get an error when I try to go anywhere
<padge> bioterror, What is gvfs-backends, and what else should I have to do?   Should I have to go mounting locations manually, and writing up some script or is there an easier way?
<bioterror> padge, apt-cache show gvfs-backends
<bioterror> psymole, can you say "sudo lshw -C network"
<psymole> It returns network Unclaimed / decription: ethernet controler / product: 82801 CAM (ICH3) pro /100 VE (LOM) ethernet controler / vendor: Intel corporation
<padge> bioterror, gvfs-backends looks like a very helpful package.  Now that it's installed, is there something special I should have to do?
<psymole> bioterror, It returns network Unclaimed / decription: ethernet controler / product: 82801 CAM (ICH3) pro /100 VE (LOM) ethernet controler / vendor: Intel corporation
<bioterror> padge, nothing really, I think
<bioterror> psymole, so it is found afterl all
<psymole> bioterror it seems so, but I still get no internet goodness
<szczur> psymole, dmesg | grep e100
<padge> bioterror, How do I browse to a remote location with pcmanfm, then?
<bioterror> padge, from menu -> network places
<bioterror> or what was it
<bioterror> I'm not on my lubuntu
<bioterror> szczur, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<bioterror> # replaced by e100
<bioterror> blacklist eepro100
<padge> bioterror, Go -> Network Drives.  That's the stuff!  Thanks a bunch, bio!  I really appreciate the help.
<bioterror> padge, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ read that, might find something useful
<bioterror> psymole, Mon22:21 <szczur> psymole, dmesg | grep e100
<bioterror> red_, what are you doing?
<psymole> bioterror, I have those lines # replaced by e100 / blacklist eepro100
<bioterror> psymole, we are just chatting wif szczur
<bioterror> psymole, we are interested in dmesg |grep e100
<stlsaint> bioterror: i will see to that task sometime tomorrow hopefully
<stlsaint> l8er folks
<bioterror> strycore, okay
<bioterror> ahh, he was too fast
<mark76> Hey bio. Have you ever got autologin working with lxdm?
<szczur> heh, i thought strycor(e) is stlsaint's bot :)
<bioterror> mark76, look the faq ;)
<mark76> NO, I asked you if you'd got it working
<bioterror> seems like we've got it working couple of times :D
<mark76> Because I sure as hell can't
<bioterror> why not?
<mark76> Hang on
<psymole> ok that its as follow
<mark76> You have to edit /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf, right?
<bioterror> should be default.conf
<psymole> bioterror: PCI 0000:02:08.0: firmware left e100 interrupts enabled, disabling
<bioterror> szczur :D
<mark76> Okay. I've edited that
<padge> bioterror, so I've been distracted into a document on D-Bus
<mark76> Let me reboot and see if it helped
<psymole> bioterror: e100 Intel PRO/100 network driver 3.5.24-k2-Napi
<padge> bioterror, D-Bus is where the magic happens when it comes to polling for new drives, and USB devices, and anything else that can be added or removed from the system hot?
<padge> bioterror, And by punctuating a declaration with a question mark, I guess I just mean to 'assert' that.
<psymole> bioterror: e100 0000:02:08.0: PCI INT A -» LINK [LNKE] -» GSI 9 (level, low) -» IRQ9
<bioterror> psymole, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<bioterror> replace the eepro100 with e100
<bioterror> and "sudo reboot"
<bioterror> psymole, sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<bioterror> hope it works
<psymole> bioterror: will do, thx
<red_> bio; how do i find and then start amarok (the ipod/iphone application)
<red_> ive installed it via apt-get but now i can't find it
<bioterror> really
<bioterror> amarok is a kde music player?
<bioterror> I think there's non-kde tools for tat
<bioterror> that
<red_> is that a problem if i run kde app on lxde?
<red_> yes, amarok is a kde music player from kubuntu
<bioterror> rather gnome than kde
<padge> I think the point is to avoid kde and gnome apps, because they require (enfatten from) stuff.
<red_> i c
<bioterror> as you have already some gnome deps
<padge> err, I was gonna ask about that
<bioterror> mark76, didnt work?
<bioterror> took so long :D
<red_> so apps, designed for certain DE, do not (necesarily) work in one's DE?
<psymole> bioterror, that didnt work I still have no internet, if I dmesg | grep e100 still gives the same result
<bioterror> red_, ofcourse they work
<bioterror> psymole, hmmm
<padge> red_, in my experience, mostly they work.
<mark76> Nope. It doesn't work and I'm not going to even bother trying
<padge> bioterror, Can you have a full KDE and full gnome environment running off the same window server?
<bioterror> problem is that your amarok does not come with /usr/share/applications/amarok.desktop, I assume
<bioterror> should I stop listening to music and maybe play with lubuntu
<bioterror> as the you're all demanding something regarding it :d
<bioterror> psymole, I'm really wondering now what to do
<red_> install psybnc :)
<red_> this is how i joke around in lubuntu
<padge> bioterror, The OS invited us to come here for help, and you sound like you know what you're talking about ;D
<red_> i give myself some simple task
<red_> and see if i can do it
<szczur> psymole, what dmesg | grep -i EEPROM gives?
<bioterror> red_, my nokia phone can be mounted as a regular usb storage and I can just copy my files on it ;)
<psymole> szczur: e100 0000:02:08.0: (unregiterd net_device) EEPROM corrupted
<bioterror> hahahaha
<bioterror> there we have it
<szczur> HA!
<szczur> i knew it
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> psymole, reverse the editing
<bioterror> for the eeprom100 -> e100
<bioterror> and reboot
<bioterror> then szczur will give you one command
<szczur> sudo bash -c ‘echo “options e100 eeprom_bad_csum_allow=1″ >> /etc/modprobe.d/options’
<bioterror> thoho
<szczur> or you can use http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19186&lang=eng&wapkw=%28ibautil%29
<szczur> burn it to some kind of bootable DOS cd
<szczur> psymole, http://pastebin.com/Tcf0V2jk
<szczur> there's a talk about similar problem
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> didnt see nothing at all, I think
<szczur> where?
<bioterror> here
<padge> bioterror, I still have some trouble, something about a D-Bus error when I try to browse some existing locations on my network
<bioterror> hmmm
<padge> bioterror, When I try to browse into my computer over the network drives thing, I first get a D-Bus error message saying:
<padge> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<padge> then I'm assuming pcmanfm comes back with error "The specified location is not mounted."
<padge> (presumably because of the previous failure)
<padge> man, here's the kicker: Only when I choose to save my credentials when I am asked to authenticate
<bioterror> mine didnt complain anything
<padge> I did a lot of boogering around trying to get this to work.  I think I'll try a fresh install, then just get the one package I know I need
<padge> just gvfs-backends, right?
<bioterror> yeah I have only it installed
<padge> alright, I'll bbl: let you know how it goes
<bioterror> we never heard anything from psymole
<szczur> yeah, don't know if it is good sign
<szczur> or he gave up trying
<bioterror> psymole, does it work now?
<psymole> bioterror, no sadly it didnt work and just after trying that the internet went out and i Had to leave that pc at work, I wanted to donate that machine to a non profit children education org near my qork place so i will give it another run tommorow
<psymole> * my work place
<bioterror> you tried that
<bioterror> sudo bash -c ‘echo “options e100 eeprom_bad_csum_allow=1″ >> /etc/modprobe.d/options’
<psymole> Yes I did That the rebooted, by the time I got back to the desktop I was having internet problems at the office so I couldnt write you back, Even with the internet issues I dont think that it worked because the icons near the clock still showed only the options to configure a VPN
<psymole> *the rebooted
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> recycle that old laptop then :D
<chalkartist> hi all
<red_> g'nite c ya tommorw
<chalkartist> don't know if any devs are in here... just wanted to say 'good job' on the distro...
<psymole> bioterror: I'll try again tomorrow, and I'll be arround here to keep bugging you for help : )
<chalkartist> used xubuntu a lot... this boots in like 35s (dell c610, pIII 1000mHz 512ram)
<bioterror> gilir, you got positive feedback ;)
<chalkartist> gilir: u are one of the devs? or THE DEV?
<chalkartist> lol
<chalkartist> I don't think when I had xubuntu on this laptop that it booted as quickly... think it was like 1m 20s....
 * chalkartist is a fan of 'minimal' distros....
<chalkartist> running 10.10 btw
<gilir> thanks chalkartist :) I'm only one dev, just more focused on LXDE/Lubuntu :)
<chalkartist> gilir: I am enjoying it... helps that I have more time under my belt than when I started with xub.... flash, ndiswrapper, etc... already learned...
<chalkartist> we're getting a strong t-storm here... gonna shut my stuff down...
<chalkartist> take care all...
<padge> No good :/
<padge> I found gvfs-backends and gvfs-bin (or something) in Synaptic Package Manager and added them.
<padge> Fresh install of lubuntu 10.10
<padge> To get a list of shares on a host, I have to authenticate and forget
<padge> to use a share, I have to authenticate and forget.  Once I'm in the share, I'm good, though.
<padge> If I choose either option to remember my credentials (session or forever) I get that series of errors :/
<padge> Hello?  Do I have to be identified to speak here?
#lubuntu 2011-03-01
<basso> just inactivity mate
<fmf> hi everyone
<fmf> i am searching volwheel or obmixer for ubuntu
<red__> mornin'
<Unit193> Still night for me
<leszek> hi
<red_> yo, leszek
<tuhin> hi all
<tuhin> how much ram lubuntu uses right after boot?
<head_victim> tuhin: good questions, not much is my response but I'll go see if I can find something more concrete
<tuhin> in Mint10 Gnome it takes abt 280MB after boot, i am looking for a lighter os which can work with 128/192 MB ram old pcs
<head_victim> I think it really dpeneds on what installation method you use, there is the normal one, the alternate one and the minimal one. If you use the minimal one then you're going to get a much smaller footprint than with the other 2.
<jmarsden> tuhin: I think around 185MB on a P4 machine I looked at that on.
<tuhin> hmm that sounds good
<head_victim> tuhin: I would look into https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall for you
<head_victim> It sounds like the best way to achieve a really small memory footprint
<tuhin> does it have GUI or only terminal
<head_victim> That will use a text based installer yo give you a GUI environment when it's installed.
<tuhin> if i try that minimal install*
<tuhin> ok , anyone installed that way and can report the ram usage?
<head_victim> It sohuld be much less than 280MB, I'm using 420 MB and I have xchat, skype, amsn, multiple chromium windows and some other stuff running.
<red_> how to tell wheter opengl is working in lubuntu?
<tuhin> head_victim , u mean the hdd install size is 420MB with those programs installed?? how much ram usage?
<head_victim> tuhin: that's the ram usage
<head_victim> With all those programs running
<tuhin> and the 280 MB ???
<head_victim> I have less than 4gb on my /
<craigbass1976> How do I shut off system sounds?  I can't find it anywhere.
<tuhin> there is no mute?
<head_victim> craigbass1976: Menu > Customise Look & Feel > Other and there are tickboxes for system sounds
<tuhin> head_victim, how much ram usage right after boot?
<head_victim> tuhin: I can't say mate, I haven't rebooted this pc in weeks
<tuhin> hmm Lubuntu sounds rock solid stable
<craigbass1976> tuhin, well, I'll want to listed to streaming audio, I just don't care to hear that ubuntu drum whenever something important is going on.
<craigbass1976> head_victim, I dont' see sucha  choice in my menu
<head_victim> craigbass1976: Ah crap I missed one, my bad.
<head_victim> craigbass1976: Menu > Preferences > Customise Look & Feel > Other and there are tickboxes for system sounds
<craigbass1976> head_victim, I don't see the customize look and feel there either.  I'm on 10.04, does that matter?
<head_victim> Shouldn't
<head_victim> red_: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/56826
<head_victim> craigbass1976: hmm I don't have a 10.04 to test on sorry, this is only 10.10 :/
<head_victim> Should be one of the last menu entries.
<craigbass1976> head_victim, http://thebestcabinetsite.com/screenshot.png
<head_victim> Hmm your "appearance" has the same icon as my "customise look and fee" so it may be there?
<craigbass1976> head_victim, is there a text file in /home/me somewhere?
<head_victim> craigbass1976: I'm sorry mate I'm not that advanced. https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop has all the mailing list details I'm sure someone on there would be able to give you a response reasonably quickly
<craigbass1976> I'll keep annoying my boss for now.  mwahahaha...
<tuhin> head_victim ,which lubuntu version u using?
<head_victim> 10.10
<head_victim> craigbass1976: no worries mate :)
<tuhin> which is the lightest ubuntu based distro? i want to use the ubuntu repository coz its rich, but want to use in 128/192 MB ram pc
<wolfpack> tuhin: go for lubuntu
<head_victim> tuhin: I'd really recommend Lubuntu and install it via the minimal install link I posted earlier. All the other versions are too heavy for that much ram or are not updated regularly enough.
<tuhin> hmm thanks for advice, i noting the link
<tuhin> so lubuntu will work fine in 128MB RAM pcs
<head_victim> As long as you aren't going to try and open 200 websites and run 30 games, etc, etc it will function as well as a computer with 128MB ram can function.
<head_victim> I see Lubuntu as a good balance between the usability of Ubuntu and the lightness of LXDE. There are other lighter linux distro's out there but they aren't as user friendly in my experience.
<tuhin> thanks , thats the answer i was looking for
<tuhin> lubunut can be "Installed" (not live usb) in USB ?
<head_victim> it can do both
<tuhin> ok
<head_victim> Well it's 3am here so I'm off to get some shut eye. If you have further questions hopefully someone else is around if not try the mailing list at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<wolfpack> head_victim: have a good sleep. I will be here to help him :)
<head_victim> Thanks wolfpack, cheerio
<tuhin> have a sound sleep Head_victim
<wolfpack> hey tuhin , you can take help of TAB while typing name.
<tuhin> thanks wolfpack
<tuhin> lubuntu becoming official canonical distro?
<wolfpack> Soon it will become official part of ubuntu
<red_> really?
<red_> is that a good thing?
<jmarsden> red_: YES!   It will mean we can use Ubuntu build servers and other infrastructure, for one thing (that affects me)...
<jmarsden> It also will mean increased visibility and publicity for Lubuntu
<jmarsden> But I need to go to work, so I can't discuss this any more right now :)
<silverarrow> hi
<red_> hello all
<wolfpack> hi red_  , silverarrow
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I am struggelig with installing opera, and opted for firefox in stead, at least it is in package manager
<red_> i have opera 11.01
<red_> running ok
<red_> with flash and java
<bravo033> hello
<red_> hej
<mark76> Yes there are people here
<red_> its a party, allrite
<mark76> But they might be distracted
<bravo033> when i apply updates and a update requires for me to reboot, the restart option on the update menu doesn't work.
<bravo033> also, will there be an option to lock your computer under the logout menu?
<mark76> No idea. Sorry
<Camci> Hello, Do I just burn the iso to a CD to try as Live-CD?
<mark76> yES
<mark76> Yes
<mark76> That's why it's called a "live" CD
<Camci> ok
<Camci> will be trying out this linux thing for the first time
<Camci> :p
<Camci> I have one question, will by KVM switch still work between windows 7 and lubuntu?
<Camci> my*
#lubuntu 2011-03-02
<Jef91> Anyone know if there are ANY .deb builds of PCManFM 0.9.x that don't seg out when right clicking on files as root?
<red_> tnx, head_victim for the opengl info
<head_victim> red_: glad it worked out
<head_victim> Nice to know when it works as well so thanks for letting me know.
<red_> i went through your link and did what it i was told there apparently i have direct rendering: Yes
<red_> yea, i checked the logs from the irclogs site :)))
<red_> lots of interesting stuff there
<red_> just ctrl-f and you are there
<red_> i took it down a notch switching from xchat to irssi to save some ram usage
<head_victim> Yeah that's why I like helping on logged channels, it means the solutiosn are there for everyone to use
<head_victim> Ah ok I prefer xchat but then again I have 2 gb of ram to play with
<red_> i only have 512mb lol old laptop from 2005
<red_> but lubuntu runs nice
<red_> ubuntu not so much
<head_victim> Yeah my personal experience is if it's  a P4 or older then Lubuntu is the best selection, if it's a C2D with a couple of GB or ram or more normal Ubuntu is my preference.
<red_> yes, i tried several live distros but decided to go with lubuntu. I was trying wattos (another low demand os) but with lubuntu there is way more supported with ubuntu forums and all
<bioterror> depends on need
<bioterror> if you want to use gnome, why not, waste your resources
<red_> eh, just browse the web and mail for me on this comp
<bioterror> I have a dual core computer with 4GB of RAM and my desktop is a WindowMaker
<red_> lol
<red_> have u tried blackbox?
<bioterror> I could run "anything" with it
<head_victim> bioterror: yeah I like the features of gnome for my quad core with 10gb ram.
<bioterror> red_, blackbox is soooo 90's, fluxbox is the future
<red_> i see i am "new" to this whole DE scene ;)
<bioterror> I dont know what features I am missing with my cribbled WMaker and Thunar file browser :D
<mark76> PekWM FTW!
<bioterror> red_, but FYI, I'm going to use Fluxbox on my coming HTPC ;)
<bioterror> it was sent today!
<red_> fluxbox's nice
<red_> that is so cool, having htpc, my guess is, since you are uber l33t
<bioterror> daamn, I could go to fap as I'm so excited about this htpc :D
<red_> you will have all access via remote
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> I have to buy these remotes :D
<bioterror> and case too, it's going to replace my Popcorn Hour A-110
<mark76> Seriously. Try PekWM.
<mark76> It has tabbed windows
<bioterror> but my 2cents is that there's no idea to waste resources on gnome or other stuff
<bioterror> if you can do the same tasks with something lighter
<red_> does java and flash work on that super light DE (fluxbox, blackbox...)?
<bioterror> why not
<red_> you can browse pages, right?
<bioterror> what? :D
<red_> nothing nothing
<red_> what i meant was
<red_> for instance
<red_> with blackbox you can surf the web
<red_> without "classic" web browser
<red_> it can display pages
<bioterror> I'm not now understanding
<red_> maybe i'm unclear, forgive my terminology
<red_> hehe
<red_> a sec plz
<red_> maybe i can goole some screenshots to explain
<bioterror> try to find it, I'll go replace one laptop and switch harddrives on them too
<bioterror> afk for ~10min ;)
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> red_, did you find anything? :D
<red_> no i must've confused window manager and desktop environment
<red_> the blackbox screenshots did not have what i was looking for
<bioterror> :D
<red_> that is different thing right? wm and de?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> DE should bring you a whole desktop usability or how it should be explained
<red_> ok, tnx for learning me  and explaining this basic linux-related things
<red_> xinput list
<Camci> Hello, I need help please, im a complete newb to linux alltogheter, i have installed Lubuntu last night and this morning I have installed vsftpd, I have done the configuration and it is running.
<Camci> I have no idea how to create a new user for it and give it access to say /home/enes/Downloads . Can someone help me please?
<red_> yes i think i can
<red_> just type
<red_> adduser
<red_> adduser <usernma> <password>
<red_> for permissions and stuff wait for bioterror
<bioterror> I'm just wondering why :D
<Camci> thanks
<Camci> why?
<bioterror> why ftpd
<Camci> someone said it was good :p
<Camci> or something
<Camci> why not? :p
<bioterror> not that it's my business, but I'm just curious why would you want to use ftpd and escpecially let him go to your ~/Downloads
<Camci> its me
<Camci> who wanna go there
<Camci> I have a home server
<Camci> and I wanna reach that folder via my windows
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> USE SAMBA!
<bioterror> samba == windows share
<bioterror> \\computer\share\
<bioterror> you know ;)
<Camci> no im confused :P
<bioterror> how so
<bioterror> you have in windows "share this folder" right?
<Camci> but wouldnt vsftpd work? All im gonna do is to connect to it every now and then and download the files.
<bioterror> and then you can access it by using \\computer\share\
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install samba
<bioterror> then you edit your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bioterror> you put your workgroup there
<bioterror> the same you have in windows
<bioterror> and then you add your shares
<bioterror> I can give you an example
<Camci> and I can share any folder to windows?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> you can access them by explorer
<Camci> gonna try it now
<Camci> sec :p
<bioterror> I use it myself for my networked media tank
<Camci> gksudo gedit/etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574403/
<bioterror> replace sad157 with your username
<bioterror> and put a correct path
<Camci> ok its installing right now
<bioterror> you can name it [Downloads@Linux] or something or something like that
<bioterror> it will show the share then as Downloads@Linux
<Camci> I see
<Camci> the user name
<Camci> its the username on the lubuntu yes?
<Camci> and not the windows?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> on your machine
<Camci> ok
<Enes> easier if im here from the machine :p
<bioterror> and then you can say "sudo service samba restart"
<Enes> Do i add the text you linked at the bottom?
<bioterror> yes
<Enes> How do I know what group am I in?
<bioterror> I have a group "SAPPORO" as that's my domain in my home
<bioterror> you can figure out something
<Enes> ok
<Enes> now i restart
<bioterror> my computers are something.sapporo
<Enes> ah
<bioterror> you should then put your windows into same workgroup
<Enes> Yea I changed the work group to same as windows
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> can you now see the share from your windows?
<Enes> just gonna restart
<Enes> sudo service samba restart didnt work
<Enes> unrecognized service
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> try smb instead of samba :D
<Enes> nope :(
<bioterror> ls /etc/init.d/
<bioterror> do you see samba or smb there
<Enes> smbd
<bioterror> sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<Enes> ok
<Enes> ok
<Enes> done
<bioterror> now, refresh your network drives on windows
<bioterror> your computer should broadcast itself
<Camci> I dont see it
<bioterror> you should if you're in a same network with it ;)
<bioterror> same LAN
<Camci> I am
<Camci> both are here
<Camci> maybe I missed something?
<Camci> do I have to change anything in windows?
<bioterror> nope, you should not
<bioterror> can you from windows do \\com.puters.ip.address\
<bioterror> 192.168.102
<bioterror> 192.168.1.102
<bioterror> or what ever that's
<bioterror> that just example what people mostly have
<Camci> 192.168.1.2	ENES-LUBUNTU
<bioterror> okay
<Camci> is my server
<bioterror> \\192.168.1.2\
<bioterror> if you put that to your address bar on windows's explorer
<Camci> now it wants username and pw
<Camci> no idea what it is
<Camci> :P
<bioterror> your login credentials
<bioterror> for the server
<Camci> ah
 * bioterror crosses fingers
<Camci> wrong name or pw
<Camci> o.O
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> you have to give them
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> on server
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> and
<Enes> ok
<bioterror> "sudo smbpasswd -a USER"
<bioterror> replace user with your username
<Enes> enes ?
<bioterror> if it asks for a password, give the same as you use for login
<Enes> ok
<Enes> done
<bioterror> try again from explorer
<Camci> yay
<bioterror> can you browse stuff?
<Camci> yea
<Camci> I can see the stuff :)
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> now you can remove that horrible ftpd :D
<Camci> thank you thank you thank you
<bioterror> yeah, that's a lot smarter way to do it
<bioterror> but I'm wondering why your windows cant see the shared folder
<bioterror> if you want to access your windows share from lubuntu
<bioterror> do "sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends"
<Camci> I dont need to access anything from windows :)
<bioterror> are you sure?-)
<Camci> yea, server is only for download, then ig et it from there to windows
<Camci> thats it :D
<bioterror> :(
<bioterror> oh well, enjoy your lubuntu ;)
<Camci> I made a shortcut on desktop so i can reach it fast :p
<Camci> how do I delete vsftpd? :p
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge vsftpd
<Enes> thanks!
<Camci> reboot
<red_> icewm or fluxbox?
<bioterror> red_, openbox with lxde on it, ofcourse!
<red_> that is the default combo in lubuntu, right?
<bioterror> yes
<red_> what would happen if i'd kill openbox process?
<bioterror> try it out :D
<red_> ok, here goes :)
<red__> lol
<red__> i cant start open box again
<red__> now i am on ctrl+alt-F1 irssi
<red__> and if ctl-alt-F7 it looks like as if i had killed a "taskmanager" in windows
<red__> lolz
<red_> lol
<red_> im back
<Guest690000> hi
<frede> hi, is there a way to automatically lock the screen when waking up from sleep?
<mark76> Where's the Lubuntu lxpanel profile kept?
<bioterror> /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/
<mark76> Ta
<mark76> http://imagebin.org/140784
<bioterror> you're tweaking? :)
<mark76> Yeah
<mark76> Can you guess what the bottom panel is?
<bioterror> hard to say
<mark76> It's bmpanel2
<mark76> Do I need to have lxpanel in my autostart file for it to start?
<bioterror>     A modern, NETWM compliant, bitmap theme-based x11 panel.
<mark76> That's the one
<mark76> The theme is called Light-T
<mark76> /share
<bioterror> damn
<bioterror> my brains aint working
<red_> whats the matter?
<bioterror> trying to figure out the autostart file
<bioterror> hahaa
<bioterror> /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<bioterror> there you go mark76 ;)
<mark76> I know
<szczur> mark76, your system looks awesome :)
<mark76> Thanks
<mark76> Glad you like it :D
<mark76> Does the indicator-applets plugin for lxpanel ever work?
<ThinkT510> is there a 64bit iso for 10.10?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> you have to use miniman installation or other ubuntu versions
<bioterror> I would prefer minimal
<ThinkT510> i see, any plans for 64bit iso's for future releases? or is that against the grain (since lubuntu is best for netbooks/ older computers)
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<bioterror> ThinkT510, we're working on it for the 11.04
<ThinkT510> sweet
<bioterror> there has been lots of demand for it
<ThinkT510> i was suprised to see lubuntu gets more hits than xubuntu in distrowatch
<ThinkT510> thanks for the info
<sico> i had lubuntu and winxpsp3 in my grub menu.  now winxp is missing.  what command would i use in terminal to fix this?
<sico> sudo update-grub2 doesn't show it
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install os-prober
<bioterror> sudo os-prober
<bioterror> sudo update-grub
<sico> bioterror, ty kind sir :D
<bioterror> you dont have to sir me ,)
<kosaidpo|> hello
<sico> sorry.  thanks tho.
<kosaidpo|> sico: if you have a dual boot and it didnt wok i still have my old grub.cfg if u want it to help uself
<kosaidpo|> bioterror: any idea how to type in arab using an app ?
<kosaidpo|> not my real keys ?
<bioterror> nope, I'm not an arab
<kosaidpo|> bioterror: hihi i kno ,and i am :D
<sico> i had a grub.cfg from another computer with simliar setup and i'm sure i co it nduld've eventually manually got it.  i just knew thewas something ez like bioterror stated but couldn't find it.  normally i have to add ubuntu back after windows install.  i can do that.   strange that it was there, win in grub.  i wonder why it 'left'
<kosaidpo|> well me after an upgrade it gone
#lubuntu 2011-03-03
<MichealH> Hi, I have tried to open nano, but I cannot, It says I need to 'Select a terminal type'
<MichealH> I am runnnng 10.10
<MichealH> it also happens in 10.04
<head_victim> MichealH: odd, it's worked fine here (nano is my editor of choice for all config files)
<MichealH> Let me paste the one line of output
<head_victim> Are you just running the command "nano" from terminal or are you doing something a little different
<head_victim> Yeah that would be good :)
<MichealH> Error opening terminal: unknown.
<MichealH> But shh says "Please select a terminal type"
<MichealH> *ssh
<MichealH> I am doing nano gtk.py
<head_victim> Can you perform the command locally on the machine?
<MichealH> I am running the command in LXTermial
<MichealH> *LXTerminal
<MichealH> michealh@michealh-desktop:~$ nano gtk.py
<MichealH> Error opening terminal: unknown.
<head_victim> Ah sorry It hought you said you were running it over ssh
<MichealH> ssh to a computer tells me to select a terminal type
<head_victim> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1559201
<head_victim> That might help :)
<stlsaint> head_victim: sup amn
<head_victim> gday stlsaint ltns
<stlsaint> yea yea
<stlsaint> im on more as of lately now that im more settled
<head_victim> MichealH: did that link help?
<MichealH> head_victim, But it works in the CTRL+ALT+F1 mode?
<NRWlion> MichealH, you called for help?
<MichealH> I cannot open nano
<stlsaint> someone needs help?
<MichealH> It asks for a terminal type of csome sort
<stlsaint> oh
<NRWlion> http://www.nano-editor.org/
<NRWlion> or try # nano dateiname via shell
<stlsaint> MichealH: what happens when you type: nano file
<MichealH> michealh@michealh-desktop:~$ nano gtk.py
<MichealH> Error opening terminal: unknown.
<stlsaint> MichealH: hrm
<stlsaint> interesting
<MichealH> It works in CTRL+ALT+F*
<MichealH> t happens in 10.04 opening SSH, It asks me to speciafy a terminal type
<NRWlion> MichealH, try this one http://www.nslu2-linux.org/wiki/Optware/Nano and follow the part behind Error opening terminal
<stlsaint> MichealH: oh have you not choosen a shell?
<MichealH> Im using LXTerminal
<stlsaint> MichealH: try running: chsh
<stlsaint> then choose your shell
<stlsaint> /bin/bash or whatever
 * stlsaint uses zsh ;)
<MichealH> stlsaint, Did nto work
<NRWlion> MichealH, got my link?
<MichealH> NRWlion, Yup
<MichealH> Looking
<MichealH> That seems to have not worked either
<NRWlion> looked at the newbie solution under that?
<MichealH> The one under the newbie one has worked
<MichealH> Thanks NRWlion
<MichealH> I like nano for the syntax hilighing
<NRWlion> you are welcome michael ;)
 * NRWlion works with Bluefish
<head_victim> Sorry I'm organising myself for work but I'll leave you in stlsaint's good hands MichealH, good luck :D
* head_victim changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu 10.10 has been released || Please use the Bit-Torrent to download at http://j.mp/lu-10-10 || Off-topic discussion in #lubuntu-offtopic || Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu || A review of Lubuntu - http://bit.ly/gXlJ94
<head_victim> Hmm freenode is a little odd right about now. Good luck, work calls
<MichealH> head_victim, Its a tech issue :P
 * MichealH gets the string :P
<stlsaint_> MichealH: sorry
<MichealH> stlsaint_, Sorry about what?
<stlsaint_> shell tip not working
<f1assistance> how does lubuntu compare to xubuntu? I have a laptop with PIII 1 GHz processor and 1 GB RAM...
<sico> i'm using it with a celeron 1.4, 1.5GB ram (laptop)
<sico> i had x/k/u as well, but i got rid of them yesterday and started with a clean lubuntu.  i get more battery life, almost 40 mins more.
<Unit193> f1assistance: I got Lubuntu on 500MHz 512Ram 10G HDD
<f1assistance> is there a performance difference or would there be a better experience with one over the other?
#lubuntu 2011-03-04
<Unit193> f1assistance: I wouldn't try xubuntu on it...
<sgh> hello, can you tell me the name of the software which makes it possible to customize keyboard layouts please?
<sgh> I mean the software which gets installed with Ubuntu
<bioterror> you want dvorak?
<sgh> I guess it's all there already but it lacks a GUI in Lubuntu^^
<sgh> I'll try this out
<sgh> thanks
<bioterror> or what are you after
<bioterror> seems like you want just change the US keyboard layout to deutch?
<sgh> no, the problem is that it is german and that I use a software which uses US layout
<sgh> anyway ? aren't available there
<sgh> *question marks
<sgh> therefore I want to customize it
<bioterror> I've never had that kind of need
<sgh> yeah it's tricky - I play a game in wine where the keyboard layout can be changed
<sgh> it works correctly in Windows
<sgh> but in Wine it doesn't
<sgh> probably thats just a Wine issue? questions marks work in Lubuntu..
<sgh> well I'll search for specific information regarding wine and keyboard layouts then
<sgh> thanks anyway :)
<gilir> lubuntu alpha 3 available, please use the torrent :)
<MichealH> gilir, Thats great :D
<chalkartist> hi all
<chalkartist> question: wondering how to mount/see a usb drive in lubuntu... doesn't show up in 'fdisk -l' after plugging in... checked the hardware using another os live cd and everything is normal....
#lubuntu 2011-03-05
<pip__> I like the new graphics at partitioning options in the alpha 3 :)
<bal_> hi guys, need a hand
<mark76> ?
<jmarsden> bal_: Hands are not included with Lubuntu by default... can you be more specific :)
<bal_> sorry, installed lubuntu on a machine that wasn't connected to the internet, and now I have now applications installed, or shown in the menu
<bal_> the only options in the menu are run and logout
<bal_> any ideas?
<jmarsden> bal_: Is the machine connected to the Internet now?
<bal_> hang on. I have leafpad, but chromium won't fire up
<jmarsden> bal_: Get to a command shell, never mind browsers and GUI apps in general, if you want to fix things  :)
<bal_> yes
<bal_> abiword is there
<bal_> ok
<jmarsden> bal_: Do you have a working bash shell in LXterminal or similar?  yes or no.  Never mind abiword and other GUI apps...
<bal_> sorry, I'm being dense, is it possible to remind me how to drop to a shell? :P
<jmarsden> How did you run abiword if there was no menu... ?
<jmarsden> How did you "drop to" abiword?
<jmarsden> bal_: If the menus work, click Start -> Accessories -. LXterminal
<jmarsden> bal_: Hello?  Are you still here in IRC? :)
<jmarsden> AH. apparently not.
<bal_> I'm back and the pc is now in a Command shell
<bal_> no gui at all since I can't find lxtermina;
<bal_> jmarsden? any ideas?
<bal_> I am deliberately in CLI mode btw. :P
<jmarsden> OK.     sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jmarsden> So you get the latest stuff from the repositories.
<jmarsden> How were you getting to abiword etc earlier if there were no menus and you had no shell open?
<bal_> I did it using the right click menu on a txt file
<jmarsden> Ah, OK.  Alright, did the    sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get upgrade      work as expected?
<bal_> just checking now
<bal_> sorry if this takes a while, the internet connection here is glacially slow
<jmarsden> bal_: OK... BTW you might want to set things up so you can ssh into the Lubuntu machine from the machine you are using for IRC, so you can easily cut and paste commands etc.
<bal_> ok, will do that in a mo
<jmarsden> bal_: Any progress? :)
<bal_> 15mins remaining, for 9 mb...
<jmarsden> OK... I have 10Mbps down here (fiber connection), so I'm not used to waiting around for the Internet like this :)
<jmarsden> But the fact that it is downloading and updating is in itself positive.
<bal_> yeah, it's just taking its sweet time about it
<jmarsden> You seem to be in the UK... should be able to get at least 1Mbps in most places in the UK, I would think?
<bal_> in a rural area in west wales
<jmarsden> Ah, OK.
<bal_> at home in exeter, I get around 12-13 mbps
<jmarsden> While we wait, what version of Lubuntu are you installing?  10.10, or one of the recent Alpha test releases for 11.04 natty?
<bal_> 10.10
<bal_> haven't got time to mess around with alpha software atm
<jmarsden> OK.  I think I saw the "no menus" issue once in 10.10 but I don't remember exactly what I did to fix it... we'll get there...
<bal_> we will, thanks for your time btw. :)
<jmarsden> No problem.
<bal_> installing on this computer was a debacle, the computer only has 128MB RAM, so it couldn't handle running the cd.
<bal_> so I took the HDD out, put it into another, higher spec computer, installed lubuntu, then switched the HDD back
<bal_> installing kernel updates as well by the looks of it, so it would probably be best to do a reboot after this
<bal_> 5 mins...
<jmarsden> Ewww.  That's not exactly the officially supported install method for low RAM machines :)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<bal_> Now you tell me. :P
<jmarsden> I have no idea if that's relevant to the menu issue, but... it pays to read the wiki pages before installing :)
<bal_> yeah
<bal_> Still, it boots up, I just have an interesting... problem
<bal_> less than a minute!
<jmarsden> :)
<bal_> ok, it was 128 MB in 20 mins. :P
<bal_> now it's installing
<jmarsden> OK... so now reboot, and see if that helped all on its own.
<bal_> just waiting for the install to complete
<jmarsden> OK.
<jmarsden> sudo shutdown -r now     # to reboot when the updates are all done
<bal_> I thought sudo reboot would do the job?
<MrChrisDruif> sudo reboot?
<MrChrisDruif> Not sudo reboot now?
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<bal_> does it instantly anyway
<jmarsden> bal_: Oh, that should work fine too.  I use shutdown -r now from habits that are decades old, and my approach works on *BSD machines as well as Linux.
<bal_> ok, fair enough
<MrChrisDruif> bal_: reboot needs a time thing added....otherwise it wouldn't work afaik
<jmarsden> MrChrisDruif: man reboot
<bal_> On mint at least, it works instantly without a timer
<jmarsden> bal_: I think MrChrisDruif is confusing reboot and shutdown
<bal_> Ok
<MrChrisDruif> jmarsden: Maybe me too :D
<jmarsden> I think, long long ago in the 1990s, under Linux 'reboot' would reboot your machine *instantly* without doing all the clean shutdown things... so it was a dangerous command.  That got fixed, but by then I had learned not to use it :)
<jmarsden> Anyway... bal_ did you reboot the machine yet, one way or the other?
<bal_> still installing updates. :P
<jmarsden> OK... what is this, a Pentium Pro at 66MHz? :)
<bal_> a P4 at 2.7GHz, believe it or not. :P
<jmarsden> Hmmm.  I'd guess with a very slow hard drive?
<bal_> probably
<bal_> When doomsday cometh, fear not, for lubuntu will be updated!
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome....an updated Lubuntu :D
 * jmarsden created a very updated one yesterday... it's called Alpha 3 :)
<bal_> running depmod atm, is this a sign that it is close to completion?
<jmarsden> You're talking about doomsday, and now want signs... ? :)
<jmarsden> I think it is getting close, it means it installed a new kernel and it is doing the post-install stuff from that
<MrChrisDruif> Alpha 3 already? =-O
<jmarsden> MrChrisDruif: It was a day late!
<jmarsden> MrChrisDruif: Sounds like you are behind on reading the lubuntu-desktop mailing list :)
<MrChrisDruif> jmarsden: I haven't got in my agenda when all the alpha's etc should be out?
<MrChrisDruif> jmarsden: Indeed O:-)
<jmarsden> MrChrisDruif: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<bal_> it's finally over, rebooting now
<MrChrisDruif> jmarsden: Any google calenders for that? O:-)
<jmarsden> MrChrisDruif: No idea... it's not my wiki page :)
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<bal_> aha, the menu entries have arrived. they apologise for their lack of punctuality
<jmarsden> bal_: Good :)
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome, apologizing menu entries :D
<bal_> it all appears to be there
<jmarsden> MrChrisDruif: I would prefer they just work ... hearing "I'm sorry, Jonathan, I can't do that" every time I click on a menu item might be a little worrying :) :)
<bal_> thanks for your help and your time. :)
<jmarsden> bal_: You're welcome
<MrChrisDruif> jmarsden: +1
<mark76> Does anyone else find the minimise all windows lxpanel plugin pretty useless?
<bal_> applying remaining updates via the update manager, will do it by cli next time, faster
#lubuntu 2011-03-06
<gbear14275> any performance tweakers out there... I'm trying to get dvd playback on a 1999 tecra 8000 (PII 366Mhz, 256Mb RAM)...
<MrChrisDruif> I'll ask here: Lubuntu 10.04 LTS? Where can I find it? Looks like this page is referring to the wrong iso (10.10) http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1004-now-available-download
<bioterror> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks bioterror :)
<MrChrisDruif> I want to try it on my brothers laptop...XP doesn't run at all anymore afaik....and I don't want to help him update to the newer Lubuntu every 6 months :P
<MrChrisDruif> Alright....in just 3 hours I'm good to go :P
<leszek> hi
<jarnos> leszek, hi
<mark76> There's something weird going on with my sound
#lubuntu 2012-02-27
<blud2_> what does lubuntu use again.. um, not gdm, not lightdm..?
<Unit193> LXDM.
<bludshot> when i turned on my computer, it was saying Checking for running unattended upgrades, and getting stuck on that. So I booted to recovery and apt-get removed that and rebooted and then it said Could not write bytes: broken pipe. So I rebooted to recovery and did dpkg-reconfigure lxde to see if that fixes it, and now when I turn on the computer i just get a black screen, then a lubuntu loading
<bludshot> screen for a split second and then a black screen forever (like more than an hour, presumably forever)
<Treat1> Hi, to all
<Treat1> I'm having some trouble with Audacious "No decoder" when trying to listen to online radio station,
<holstein> Treat1: i would try VLC
<holstein> i would try adding some codecs for whatever audio support you need
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Treat1> I'm want to stay as close to the original disto as I can
<holstein> Treat1: cool
<Treat1> when I installed it I checked the Restricted Formats
<holstein> then ask for a stream from the provider that doesnt require a codec
<holstein> you'll either need to add a decoder, or try a different stream.. but i would do this after trying VLC
<Treat1> I would like to get the codec's which ones do I need
<holstein> Treat1: not sure... you'll need to check with the stream provider and see what it is.. or just install VLC.. fire up that stream and see what VLC says it is
<holstein> you can go from there :)
<Treat1> Oh ok you convinced me, I'll get vlc
<Treat1> thx
<Treat1> Damn, the one time that I thought I'd get by on the bare essentials.:-/
<bludshot> i did some stuff to fix some problems, including doing dpkg-reconfigure lxdm   and now when I get into the desktop i have no start menu or task bar
<asde> excuse me
<Fudge> am now, pace barplaying p ol
<karsten_> hey there. does anybody knows why i can install updates via the "Aktualisierungsverwaltung" (I think its Update Manger in English) in Lubuntu 11.10 without typing in my root-password
<Treat1> After a fresh install of Lubuntu 11.10 I'm not able to set up printing on my networked printer. This has alway been a breeze, it's not even found when I put in the ip add. of the printer. Has anyone else had an issue like this.
<Armin-Maywald> hi im currently testing lubuntu via an usb-stick and I noticed that my Media-Keyboard-buttons dont work. Is no such feature implemented in Lubuntu or do the Buttons work when I Install Lubuntu on my Harddrive.
<Armin-Maywald> I would be happy if i get an answer
<Unit193> Look for "media" in .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml, it's all commented out.
<Unit193> Not sure if they work as I don't have those keys.
<Armin-Maywald> ok thanks for the advice
<valdur55> damn it! I missed
<leszek> hi
<Unit193> Howdy, leszek.
<smkatz> Hi. I can connect to wireless networks manually, but unclear how to get the list of wireless networks to appear
<smkatz> using netgear usb dongle
<smkatz> no problem that no one hears me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1932472 posted thread with more detail
<Unit193> I hear you, but all I can say is to look into nm-applet as I don't really use wireless.
<Unit193> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1796785 that's also something that turned up.
<smkatz> should I worry that update manager is not moving the progress bar, even though I have hard drive activity? It's applying changes
<Myrtti> if the system is otherwise responsive, no
<wxl> smkatz: i could imagine that happening with the installation of a big package e.g. a new kernel
<Unit193> Or since it's the update manager....
<wxl> …?
<smkatz> so it asks me to escalate privileges, and then I had to click the apply changes button again
<smkatz> I did add the ppa repository but did not add anything to the system from it
<wxl> you could watch /var/log/dpkg.log
<wxl> as it makes changes it will update it
<Unit193> Doens't it also have a "Details" button?
<wxl> tail -f /var/log/dpkg.log
<smkatz> what's the terminal command to display that log? sorry. I know a bit of terminal, and am learning more
<smkatz> the details button doesn't seem to be working
<wxl> smkatz: what irc client you on?
<smkatz> chatzilla running on firefox
<smkatz> running on a mac
<smkatz> (not the computer I'm talking about)
<wxl> aw well that probably won't help. :) you're not on the same machine
<smkatz> if you need me to be
<smkatz> I can be
<wxl> anyways like i said "tail -f /var/log/dpkg.log" will produce the last few lines of the log and keep watching for further updates, printing them to the screen as they come
<smkatz> you going to do x-windows screen sharing or something?
<smkatz> ok
<smkatz> sounds good
<wxl> i was just thinking with, e.g. irssi, you could use the exec command and echo the last line of the log here
<wxl> of course you could just look and tell us manually ;)
<smkatz> knowledge is a dangerous thing
<smkatz> what does the -f parameter do?
<wxl> follow
<Unit193> Same as `tailf` will do.
<wxl>   -f, --follow[={name|descriptor}]
<wxl>                            output appended data as the file grows;
<wxl>                            -f, --follow, and --follow=descriptor are
<wxl>                            equivalent
<wxl> ^^ the joys of the /exec command
<smkatz> it says it half-configured and installed some things
<smkatz> the last line is "startup packages purge"
<smkatz> does that help or do you need more detail?
<wxl> naw that doesn't really help much.. half-configuring and installing is pretty standard fare stuff
<smkatz> do you need more info? do you think there's a problem at all?
<wxl> watch it and see if it continues to update
<wxl> thus tail -f or tailf
<smkatz> so there's something weird about this log
<smkatz> the most recent log entry says it happens in 1980 (the bottom)
<smkatz> the others are all in military time and in 2011
<wxl> strange…
<smkatz> the time appears to be correct on the machine although in 24 time
<smkatz> and it still is at "purging startup packages"
<smkatz> this is an old machine
<smkatz> could the cmos battery be going?
<smkatz> does it sync time as soon as it's connected to the internet?
<wxl> there's only one reliable way to test your cmos battery (voltmeter) but that certainly could be one explanation
<wxl> regardless of network time sync, cmos should maintain system time
<smkatz> I just installed this last night (lbuntu)
<smkatz> I didn't have a network connection until now
<wxl> as i said should be irrelevant
<smkatz> the time was wrong when I installed it
<wxl> ah ho oh ho
<wxl> time to get out the voltmeter :D
<smkatz> ok
<wxl> if you don't have one just replace the battery
<wxl> make sure you know your cmos settings ahead of time tho
<smkatz> could this explain why the updates are failing?
<wxl> i can't say it is btu i'
<wxl> m not sure how apt uses time
<smkatz> well apt-get appears to work
<smkatz> I can add stuff to the repository
<smkatz> and do an update
<wxl> update manager is an apt front end
<wxl> you can just kill update manager and do everything with apt
<smkatz> it was after I added ppa to the repository that update manager popped up
<wxl> i don't use update manager. i don't trust it
<smkatz> (I also did an apt-get update
<smkatz> is that the same command?
<wxl> did update proceed without problems?
<smkatz> yes
<wxl> did you then apt-get upgrade?
<smkatz> no not yet
<wxl> well you need to do that too in order to duplicate what update manager is doing
<smkatz> I was following some instructions for installing some software
<smkatz> ok sounds good
<wxl> btw they don't work together simultaneous
<smkatz> the commands?
<smkatz> or the software?
<wxl> both of them put a lock on the cache and so if one of them has it locked, the other one can't access it
<wxl> update manager and apt
<smkatz> that makes sense
<wxl> or more generally apt and any apt front end (synaptic, lsc, aptitude, etc.)
<smkatz> ah ha.
<smkatz> I have synaptic running
<smkatz> not doing anything
<smkatz> but running
<smkatz> I'll close it
<smkatz> why it was able to proceed at all?
<smkatz> who knows
<wxl> if it wasn't doing anything that's probably no big deal
<wxl> i think the way synaptic works it doesn't put the lock on until it actually starts a process-- about when it asks for privs
<smkatz> I think I may have given it though? not sure
<smkatz> I closed synaptic. the update manager then became responsive
<smkatz> I told it to cancel
<smkatz> it's back at the package list
<smkatz> should I try running it again? or run an apt-get upgrade?
<wxl> smkatz: you can do what you like but i prefer apt
<smkatz> I mean I'm going to be giving this to a novice user, so it would be nice to either set the update process with a script/cron job and disable the update manager or to get the update manager to work?
<wxl> update manager should work
<wxl> i suspect synaptic was what's giving you the trouble
<wxl> though possibly the cmos battery too
<wxl> i like NOT automatically updating as sometimes you find out there are updates you don't want because they're troublesome. usually that's not the case with the standard repos but if you have testing, proposed, any ppa's, etc-- you kind of never know
<smkatz> so, it is now telling me in the log that it half-configured and half-installed a bunch of packages
<smkatz> is it in the process of cancelling?
<smkatz> (update manager, locked cache, cancelled)
<wxl> so it's not running now?
<smkatz> no, it appears to be writing log entries
<smkatz> but it isn't running gui-wise
<smkatz> (I cancelled it)
<wxl> oh ok so it's not running
<wxl> can you do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" ?
<smkatz> should I control c out of the tail -f?
<smkatz> it appears the dpkg lists and stuff are locked
<smkatz> maybe something like update-manager or sypantic didn't kill correctly
<smkatz> I am going to try rebooting
<smkatz> then doing apt-get upgrade
<smkatz> for the record, my tackpad stopped working
<smkatz> will reinstall
<smkatz> thanks for the lessons everyone
<wxl> smkatz: the trackpad was your problem?!
<TrplHelix> Greetings All!  I <3 lubuntu.  But I broke it.  Modified /etc/apt/sources.list to include the 'precise' libraries.  Now apt-get fails to install software (even after all the apt-get autocleans/autoremoves ....)  Should I just reload my computer or is there an easy recovery?
<wxl> TrplHelix: do you have pastebinit installed?
<TrplHelix> no
<wxl> well ok then you can do it manually
<TrplHelix> well,  i typed paste then hit tab and nothing came up
<TrplHelix> k
<wxl> run `sudo apt-get update` and paste the results to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the resulting url
<wxl> for that matter it might be good to have your /etc/apt/sources.list too
<TrplHelix> wxl:  sudo apt-get update running now.  will provide sources.list too
<wxl> TrplHelix: out of curiousity, what exact feedback to get you when trying to install software (and what are you trying to install?)
<wxl> for that matter, what version are you on?
<TrplHelix> I was trying to install angband 3.3.0.  I was using a .deb package that I found online but it has been removed.  I could not correctly compile from source.  Now I have 77 held packages and my librarys are half 11.10 and half 12.04.  Right now I just want to get back to using mysql
<TrplHelix> i have lubuntu 11.10 and i modified apt/sources.list
<TrplHelix> wxl:  http://pastebin.com/RFX3vLuF
<TrplHelix> Additionally,  Update Manager is running at this moment claiming that, "Not all updates can be installed".  Buttons are Partial Upgrade and Close
<TrplHelix> I clicked on the Partial Upgrade button and it wants to remove 2 apps.  one of which ‎is the LXDE login GUI...
<wxl> sorry work's calling over here
<wxl> but long story short you did a bad thing :D
<TrplHelix> No sweat, take your time!
<TrplHelix> and yes.... i figured i did wrong.  Should I just reload?
<wxl> ok back
<TrplHelix> :)
<wxl> so sadly the problem with what you've got going on is you're now half way in between precise and oneiric
<wxl> and unfortunately it's not very easy to undo what apt has done…
<TrplHelix> ok.  to bad, i really like the new bluefish.
<TrplHelix> I'll reload 11.10 and wait patiently with the rest of us mortals :(
<TrplHelix> er ;(
<wxl> so unless you want to spend a bunch of time basically backtracking by hand, or unless you want to fully dip into precise, you should either use a backup or reinstall
<TrplHelix> Thank you for your time!
<TrplHelix> and for providing a troll free zone hehe :D
<wxl> what you did wasn't necessarily bad but you'd want to be a little bit more careful about what you let the next version install
<wxl> or you could just grab a deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<TrplHelix> ooh let me research that option
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/i386/angband/download
<wxl> all this for a game too
 * wxl shakes his head :D
<TrplHelix> lol yup
<TrplHelix> angband is my achiles heal
<wxl> nethack/asciiportal ftw ;)
<wxl> oh you want to see some rad text based game???
<TrplHelix> please!
<wxl> http://jsbin.com/egiqul/49 <-- the source code is only <140 characters
<TrplHelix> wow... looking
<wxl> (and that's why it's rad-- the actual game is pretty lame)
<wxl> https://gist.github.com/1672254
<wxl> ok enough offtopic stuff for now :D this channel gets logged. if you want to chat about random stuff, feel free to pop over to #lubuntu-offtopic
<TrplHelix> oh.  TY for your time once more.
<wxl> anytime
<iceroot> can someone on lubuntu 12.04 provide me the output of "dpkg -l gnome-screensaver"? does it start with "ii" for you? do you only have lxde installed or also unity/gnome?
<wxl> iceroot:
<wxl> No packages found matching gnome-screensaver.
<iceroot> as it seems we have "gnome-screensaver" and "xscreensaver" lubuntu-desktop is suggesting gnome-screensaver which is pulling gnome-time-admin -> gnome-system-tools -> gnome-screensaver
<iceroot> hm, something on my system was pulling gnome-screensaver which is now conflicting with xscreensaver
<wxl> and by "we" you mean "you??" :D
<iceroot> yes :)
<iceroot> hm, maybe we should have a "conflict" for xscreensaver and gnome-screensaver? lubuntu-desktop is pulling gnome-screensaver (indirectly) and lubuntu-settings is pulling "xscreensaver" (indirectly)
<iceroot> but i am not sure what that means if we have unity and lubuntu installed
<wxl> aw man i remember one day i spent trying to figure out how to do reverse dependencies and now i don't remember how :/
<wxl> we don't have unity anymore though, right?
<iceroot> wxl: aptitude why foobar
<wxl> right i tried to figure out how to do it withput aptitude :D
<iceroot> wxl: no but if you do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
 * wxl does not do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop :D
<wxl> (which is why i don't have ubuntu…)
<iceroot> or if you do "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" on ubuntu :)
<wxl> neither would i do that
<iceroot> i thought i am stupid, i told xscreensaver not to do anything and the screensaver was active after 5 minutes... and it was gnome-screensaver
<iceroot> i will do some research about that tomorrow and why i have gnome-screensaver and you dont have it
<iceroot> do we have a workarounf for this "grey on black"? i really need evolution usable at the moment
<wxl> not afaik
#lubuntu 2012-02-28
<KM0201> Using Lubuntu 12.04 (yeah i know it's alpha, but i don't thikn this is related)... when i add custom sound events in xchat settings, they work fine, until I restart my laptop.  At that point, the sound settings, and sound settings only, are gone.  My other settings (auto join channels, auto hidding the userlist) are all intact
<Unit193> If you quit with xchat>quit or ctrl+q does it save it?
<Unit193> And that'd explain your cycleing. ;)
<KM0201> hold on
<KM0201> lemme try that, brb
<KM0201> weird, thats what it was
<Unit193> Bug #851104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 851104 in xchat (Ubuntu) "Xchat fails to save sound preference Beep." [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851104
<lulz87> i have problem with sound volume, lubuntu find and install driver, but sound is silenced
<kuldeepdhaka> -------hep-----i installed Lubuntu on my thin client  1Ghz processor,5 gb [1gb internal + 4 gb external pendrive],521 mb ram,,,,installed lubuntu on pendrive...now it is not loading...only text mode can be seen by pressing atl+ctrl+f1
<kuldeepdhaka> -------hlep-----i installed Lubuntu on my thin client  1Ghz processor,5 gb [1gb internal + 4 gb external pendrive],521 mb ram,,,,installed lubuntu on pendrive...now it is not loading...only text mode can be seen by pressing atl+ctrl+f1
<kuldeepdhaka> -------help-----i installed Lubuntu on my thin client  1Ghz processor,5 gb [1gb internal + 4 gb external pendrive],521 mb ram,,,,installed lubuntu on pendrive...now it is not loading...only text mode can be seen by pressing atl+ctrl+f1
<kuldeepdhaka> help-----i installed Lubuntu on my thin client  1Ghz processor,5 gb [1gb internal + 4 gb external pendrive],521 mb ram,,,,installed lubuntu on pendrive...now it is not loading...only text mode can be seen by pressing atl+ctrl+f1
<kuldeepdhaka> help-----i installed Lubuntu on my thin client  1Ghz processor,5 gb [1gb internal + 4 gb external pendrive],521 mb ram,,,,installed lubuntu on pendrive...now it is not loading...only text mode can be seen by pressing atl+ctrl+f1
<Mito125> hi
<Mito125> I'm trying to add to main menu a new custom category, but I don't find a good tutorial to do it... I tried to modify *.menu file and created *.direcotry file, but it didn't work...
<smkatz> hey. pardon the question, but how do I enable automount or equalivent?
<smkatz> how do I make something happen when I insert removable media?
<smkatz> (btw, I fixed my problem from yesterday)
<KM0201> smkatz, automount would be handled by fstab
<KM0201> what are you trying to automount?
<smkatz> I'm giving this computer to a novice user
<KM0201> ok, but.. that doesn't tell me what you're trying to automount
<smkatz> I'm relatively novice myself, but not as novice as she
<smkatz> at the moment, cds and dvds
<KM0201> cd's and DVD's should automount
<smkatz> so.. where are they?
<KM0201> (i don't use much of either, but i'm pretty sure they do)
<KM0201> insert cd/open up FileManager, look on the left
<smkatz> ok
<smkatz> sorry, I assumed they didn't
<KM0201> it's ok, they just don't show up on the desktop
<KM0201> to unmount... simply open filemanager, right click the item, and choose "remove"
<KM0201> there might be a way you can get removable items to show on the desktopp, hang on
<KM0201> hmm, maybe not.. i thought there was..
<KM0201> must be thinking of xfce
<smkatz> we have another problem first
<KM0201> ok..
<smkatz> it's not actually mounting
<smkatz> but, it may be something funky with the drive
<smkatz> I thought I needed to reinstall the other day
<KM0201> thats likely (or the disk)
<smkatz> and out of the several isos I burned
<KM0201> does it mount a USB?
<smkatz> only one worked in terms of booting
<KM0201> yeah, sounds like your drive might be going fubar
<smkatz> that's really weird because it installed ok
<smkatz> ok
<smkatz> I'll try usb. thanks
<KM0201> well.. hardware can be very strange, and intermittent failures very difficult to diagnose
<KM0201> are USB drives automounting?
<smkatz> what file systems can it read?
<smkatz> ntfs ok?
<KM0201> yes
<KM0201> ntfs has been pretty well supported by Linux for several years
<smile4ever> hi :)
<KM0201> o/
<smile4ever> how are you? ;)
<smkatz> yes it mounted
<smkatz> gave me a nice prompt asking me what to do
<smkatz> I did have a broken package system yesterday
<smkatz> I did fix it
<smkatz> but given that it can't boot off of cd either
<smkatz> ...
<KM0201> smile4ever, livin the dream. :)
<KM0201> smkatz, yeah, i think your cd drive is fubar, but thats my opinion
<smile4ever> KM0201: your life dream? :)
<KM0201> can the cd boot on another machine
<smkatz> I'll test that. I know it can see it in another machine (the machine that burned it)
<smkatz> I also have a disk containing photos, it can't read that either
<KM0201> well, if the other machien boots it without issue, (or maybe try an unreladed 3rd machine if possible)
<KM0201> does the photo disk read on the other PC?
<smkatz> yes, it's a mac
<smkatz> but it reads it fine
<KM0201> then i'd say that pretty well narrows it down, the drive on the problem machine is fubar.
<KM0201> if it's a desktop, you can replace it for a song
<KM0201> man, skype works so well with 12.04
<KM0201> i think a lot of it is this new laptop, the hardware jsut seems to be very linux compatible
<KM0201> other than the friggin wireless, which doesn;'t work in 11.10, but works great in 12.04
<smkatz> btw, I have the ubuntu software center on lubuntu. is that going to be ok?
<smkatz> yeah, I really like usb wireless dongles
<smkatz> they work great
<smkatz> but if it works in 12.04, the patch will eventually get into a stable release
<KM0201> yeah, it should.
<KM0201> but i'm a gamer and live on the edge, so i'm just using 12.04
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> ubuntu software center should be fine on Lubuntu, why you'd want it, i don't know, but it should be ok.
<KM0201> for what it's worth, there's a far less bloated version on Lubuntu 12.04.
<KM0201> smkatz, http://imagebin.org/201217
<smkatz> well lubuntu's software center was in ppa
<smkatz> which was defined as cutting edge
<smkatz> I was having trouble with the package system
<smkatz> so I was worried about third-party sources
<KM0201> it's installed by default on 12.04 (or at least right now it is, i can't imagine that changing)
<smkatz> I'm trying to set it up for a novice user
<smkatz> apt-get or synaptic is fine for me
<KM0201> right... i actually find synaptic pretty easy... but it's really easy when you know what you're looking for
<KM0201> when you don't, it can be a little daunting (that's what makes software center appealing, it simply shows available software, rather than every single package available
<smkatz> If I were to dual boot a system, would it see the ntfs drive in the file manager (the partition)?
<KM0201> yes
<KM0201> then you could do one of two things
<KM0201> simply click it and mount it (and thus access it)
<KM0201> or, edit fstab, and mount it automatically
<smkatz> can you recommend any good resources to learn linux?
<smkatz> editing the fstab for instance
<KM0201> smkatz: not to be a smart aleck, but just google.. ubuntu has a bazillion tutorials out there for different things.... for insance, google "editing fstab ubuntu" and the first link is an official ubuntu doc (thats what i used to learn how to do it)
<smkatz> sorry
<smkatz> rtfm
<smkatz> the open source community is so kind
<smkatz> I'm used to having to read books on things
<smkatz> :-)
<KM0201> no no, don't misunderstand, not saying RTFM..
<KM0201> just saying, thats the best way to learn about this.
<KM0201> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<KM0201> or you can use that
<KM0201> it's based on 10.04, but a lot of it will still apply to 11.04
<KM0201> smkatz: here's an example of an fstab entry to automount an NTFS partitoin   http://paste.ubuntu.com/860699/          line 13
<smkatz> I don't mind rtfm
<KM0201> smkatz: i never do..lol
<KM0201> smkatz: i just remember going into slackware/debian channels, and jackasses constantly saying RTFM!  i think it's rude to tell people that... help them, or point them to the section of the manual that deals w/ their problem
<smkatz> right
<KM0201> or just sit on your hands
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> debian is the worst...lol, those guys take jackass to a whole new level..lol
<KM0201> slackware can be pretty bad as well.
<KM0201> smkatz: you can also try the forums  ubuntuforums.org  which generally has very friendly folks there
<KM0201> and there's also linuxquestions.org/forums
<Timo_> hi lads, I've got a second monitor, and trying to get it work with Lubuntu. Anyone has experience with this? As using the nvidia-settings doesn't really work well :(
<Timo_> The monitor is on, and I can get my mouse in the screne, but when I access the screen, the cursor becomes a black X, so it's not functioning properly :(
<Sentynel> Timo_: how do you have nvidia-settings configured? I've not used a multi-monitor lubuntu system, but there's loads of options in the nvidia settings
<Timo_> Sentynel: 2 monitors, both on 'Seperate X screen'
<Sentynel> Timo_: you almost certainly want the TwinView option, not separate x screens
<Timo_> Enable Xinerama is turned off, when I turn it on, it act really weird
<Timo_> mm okay
<Timo_> aaah oops :D
<Timo_> Sentynel: I got it to work now, thanks a lot! :D
<Sentynel> Timo_: great
<valdur55> Timo_, what you did?
<Timo_> valdur55: use TwinView, instead of Seperate X Screen
<valdur55> Timo_, ok!
<topoblu> I just upgraded to lubuntu 11.10, and I got some strange errors
<izzaboo> hello
<wxl> howdy izzaboo
 * izzaboo reading through FAQ real quick before asking my Q
<izzaboo> not seeing it. anybody here have any suggestions for good GUI for altering CPU speed gov?
<izzaboo> (in Lubuntu, of course)
<wxl> well there's an lxpanel plugin to monitor it but not for altering afaik
<user_> Hi. Just reinstalled lubuntu. When I boot my laptop I see the lubuntu login screen, then I enter username and password, the screen turns black for half a second and then I see the login screen again. You know how I can fix this problem_
<Unit193> What session do you select? Also, did you have caps/right pass?
<user_> I tried every session. before reinstallation I selected lxde and it worked, now not anymore. username and pass is correct
<user_> If I use false username or pass the login screen doesnt disappear for this half second
<Unit193> Do you see a "Lubuntu" session?
<user_> yes
<user_> tried it and it doesnt work....i tried every session
<Unit193> Right, drop to a TTY, login, and look at the logs in /var/log/
<phillw> user_: can you boot to a terminal?
<user_> I also reinstalled lubuntu again. but still same problem
<user_> how can I log in to terminal?
<Unit193> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<user_> okay, see ya
<user33> re
<user33> So. Just updated and upgraded the system, even got the new linux image. still the same problem. logfile says
<user33> lxdm-binary pam_succeed_if(xdm:auth):requirement "user ingroup nopasswod login" not met by user "matt"
<user33> session opened for user matt
<user33> session closed for user matt
<user33> thats pretty much everything
<user33> I think I know...
<user--> me again, still doesnt work
<phillw> user--: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10522180&postcount=4 which points to your install media having as little as one byte of place
<phillw> see if have an error in you log file.
<user433> sry, live distribution crashed
<user433> could it be, because I changed partitions before I reinstalled lubuntu?
<user433> I changed also the partition of /home
<phillw> it should not know out things. as it is the only meaningful mention of your error I can find I'd be tempted to have a look in .xessions-errors to see if you also have a syntax error reported.
<user433> where is the file .xessions-errors?
<phillw> I am assuming you did test the integrity of the installation media you are using
<user433> hmm, nope
<phillw> should be in your home directory.
<phillw> user433: then, when in the land of funny and wierd errors, that's always a good place to start :)
<phillw> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<user433> .xessions-errors is emptz
<phillw> if you have the live cd, boot with that and ask it to test itself.
 * KM0201 never verifies md5
<user433> .xinitrc: exec startxfce4
<user433> is this right? does lubuntu use xfce4?
<phillw> KM0201: some people never clean the led laser on their burners and wonder why they suddenly have problems.
<KM0201> lol, i never do that either
<phillw> user433: yeah, parts of xfce4 are used, such as power management.
<KM0201> i don't think i've ever had a bad Ubuntu burn in the 6yrs I've used Ubuntu
<phillw> KM0201: not have I - I always use CD-RW - forces the beast to burn at X1 speed :P
<phillw> Oh. soz, yeah - once - when it burned at CD at X8
<KM0201> i usually set my app to burn at the slowest speed possible, usually use cdr
<phillw> hence me only ever using CD-RW for image burning.
<KM0201> usually i end up burning at 4x on most linux apps.
<phillw> KM0201: there was a bug in 9.10 that didn't allow you to burn 'slow' and it was not the newest laptop in the world :)
<KM0201> hmm, don't really remembeer that far back
<KM0201> i was testing ubuntu a lot, but was really using pure debian by then
<phillw> I've had to get some DVD-RW's for the CentoOS and Scientific Linux images.
<KM0201> well yeah, but.. when an image is over 700mb, that is to be expected
<phillw> but, we digress. this is a chat for -offtopic :)
<user433> (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<user433> problem_
<user433> problem?
<user433> oh gosh...i definitely need the fucking laptop tomorrow
<user433> will reinstall once again
<KM0201> lol, poor fella
<KM0201> i don't do ATI, so i'm no help
<phillw> KM0201: until he has confirmed his install media is okay - there is precious little anyone can do....
<KM0201> phillw: affirmative
<phillw> and using swear words on an official channel will earn him a warning and possible ban :(
<KM0201> i kinda dig the new software center in lubuntu 12.04
<KM0201> i hate the one in Ubuntu, it's to slow and very very bloated
<KM0201> like everything lxde, Lubuntu's has a sexy simplicity to it.
<phillw> KM0201: it is just a stripped down DE, no bloat.
<KM0201> yeah, but i'm referring more to it's software center, vs Ubuntu's.
<KM0201> i never used Ubuntu's, because it was so freaking slow/bloated, it was easier to use Synaptic
<phillw> it is the rule for lubuntu :)
<KM0201> i was gonna remove it from Lubuntu 12.04 w/o trying it, figuring it was just the ubuntu package, but i decided to try it, and was pleasantly surprised.
<wumuckl> hi, anybody can help me installing my soundchip? would be very happy
<KM0201> wumuckl: installing your sound chip... ? what is your "sound chip" or do you know?
<wxl> apt has even less bloat ;)
<KM0201> wxl: i won't argue that... but i do like the software center for newbs
<wxl> KM0201: agreed
<KM0201> with all the new unhappiness and bloat of unity, it would be one more thing to help steer people to Lubuntu
<wumuckl> KM0201: its an ati ac 97 soundchip
<KM0201> wumuckl: pastebin the output of lspci
<wxl> or just `lspci | grep -i audio`
<KM0201> lspci is fine, either one
<wumuckl> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP Host Bridge 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP PCI/AGP Bridge 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4367 (rev 01) 00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4368 (rev 01) 00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4365 (rev 01) 00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SMBus (rev 03) 00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc D
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> guess someone doesn't know what a pastebin is
<wumuckl> sorry
<wxl> nope
<phillw> |pastebin | wumuckl
<phillw> !pastebin | wumuckl
<ubottu> wumuckl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wxl> !pastebin | wumuckl
<wxl> oops
<holstein> !paste
<wumuckl> thx
<holstein> maybe the bots are on vacation ;)
<holstein> nm... i see it
<KM0201> bots were  born on vacation, it's the ops that are always awake
<wxl> if you're really good, use irssi and just /exec -out <command> | pastebinit
<wumuckl>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP Host Bridge 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP PCI/AGP Bridge 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4367 (rev 01) 00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4368 (rev 01) 00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4365 (rev 01) 00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SMBus (rev 03) 00:14.
<wumuckl> sorry i dont know
<wxl> anywho wumuckl don't see no audio there
<ericus> Hey! Does the Zenbook work as well with lubuntu as with ubuntu?
<KM0201> thats the real point
<KM0201> ericus: i told you, there should be no difference
<KM0201> Lxde is just window dressing on whatever kernel your'e using... ubuntu 11.10 and lubuntu 11.10, use the same kernel
<ericus> what window manager does lubuntu use?
<wxl> um
<wxl> lxde is the desktop environment, openbox is the window manager
<wxl> technically you're welcome to change the default window manager but that's another story…
<KM0201> phillw: aw now see, the apps basket isn't working in the new software center
<phillw> KM0201: stephan still has time to fix little bugs before beta2 :)
<KM0201> yeah.,, it's minor.
<wumuckl> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wxl> wumuckl: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pasetbinit`
<iceroot> any not documentaed results for this black-bug? or is the bug-status the current one?
<KM0201> wxl: lol
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> iceroot: dev's working on it from what i gather
<wxl> iceroot: sounds like canonical chanegd something…
<KM0201> dang, gnome-terminal isn't working with 12.04..lol
<KM0201> probably better, i shouldn't use it anyway
<wxl> (unexpectedly)
<KM0201> i just like it better than lxterminal
<wxl> lxterminal isn't my fave but i haven't bothered to install another
<iceroot> KM0201: of course its working
<iceroot> wxl: thx for the info
<KM0201> not on 12.04.. i start it, i get no cursor, etc.. just a black window
<wxl> i need a tabbed terminal where the tabs show some sort of notification upon completion of a command
<iceroot> KM0201: working here without problems, atm i am writing with gnome-terminal to you
<wxl> that may be related to the lubuntu-artwork problem KM0201
<phillw> KM0201: it will be a black flashing cursor on a black back gorund.
<wxl> iceroot: np
<iceroot> not here, white cursor :)
<KM0201> philipballew: lol, is that right?
<wxl> hahaha
<KM0201> lol, philw is exactly right
<KM0201> i just changed the theme on gnome-terminal, and sure enough, thats what it is.. black on black
<Myrtti> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<wumuckl> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<KM0201> man, i didn't think getting a pastebin would be such an issue.
<iceroot> what about setting the bug to critical and put it in the topic?
<wxl> …especially given the exact command was provided
<KM0201> wxl: lol
<KM0201> reading is fundamental
<wxl> wumuckl: hold down ALT and hit F2 and in the resulting dialog type `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y pasetbinit` without the ``s
<wxl> oh and hit enter when you're done
<wumuckl> i tried to install bit it said package not found... n0ow its installing, thank you
<wxl> oh hahaha
<wxl> my bad
<wxl> s/paset/paste/
 * wxl goes and registers pasetbin.com
<phillw> iceroot: Let us see where Rafael has gotten up to for the meeting tomorrow evening.
<KM0201> i can't believe they done that w/ gnome-terminal.. that is blatant stupidity.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> wumuckl: how you coming along?.. did you get pastebinit installed?
<iceroot> phillw: ah yes i forgot the last mail on the mailinglist
<wumuckl> yes its installed but now how to use this
<KM0201> wumuckl: now type this    pastebinit | lspci
<KM0201> then hit enter
<KM0201> then give us the link it gives you
<wumuckl> thank you for this help, i know i am a noob but i am new with ubuntu...
<wxl> wumuckl: ALT-F2 again but this time type `lspci | pastebinit`
<KM0201> wxl: other way around
<wxl> KM0201: nuh uh they both work
<KM0201> oh, you're right.
<wxl> er maybe not
<wxl> pastebinit < lspci
<KM0201> yeah, you're right
<wumuckl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/861223/
<KM0201> i stepped in it.. lspci | pastebinit
<KM0201> wohooo
<wumuckl> this was right?
<wxl> hey at least you can spell paste
<wxl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/861223/
<wxl> oops
<wxl> Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB300 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<wxl> that
<wumuckl> yes i think this is my audio chip
<KM0201> no thinking
<KM0201> it is
<KM0201> lol
<wumuckl> whats sofunny?
<KM0201> if it were me
<wxl> there was a bug with this in karmic
<wumuckl> ???
<KM0201> i would try installing pulseaudio, thats what i always do when i have sound probs.
<KM0201> wxl: i was just looking at that as well.
<wumuckl> with apt-get?
<KM0201> wumuckl: sure, you can use apt-get   sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol
<wxl> wumuckl: hold on that's a somewhat drastic solution
<KM0201> drastic?
<wxl> let's see if we can find something simpler!
<KM0201> lol
<wumuckl> ok, i already klickes 2 days through many forums and didnt find a solution
<KM0201> is that a fairly new laptop?... don't think i've saw that chipset before
<wumuckl> no its a old tower..ö.
<wumuckl> a fujitsu siemens
<wxl> what do you get with aplay -l?
<wumuckl> no soundcards
<KM0201> and the truth shall set you free.
<wumuckl> ?
<KM0201> i'd install pulseaudio, but... thats just me.
<wxl> let's see what modules are loaded if any
<wumuckl> what is pulseaudio?
<wxl> wumuckl: ALT-F2 and `lspci -v | grep -i audio -A 7 | pastebinit`
<wumuckl> lspci -v | grep -i audio -A 7 | pastebinit
<wumuckl> oh sorry+
<wxl> np
<wumuckl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/861237/
<wumuckl> ok?
<KM0201> "capabilities: <access denied>
<KM0201> i have no idea what that means, but it doesn't sound good
<wxl> shoot i gotta jet for a sec
<wumuckl> its strange i have installed ubuntu and the chip worked with the live system but not when then installing was finished, after this i did install luibuntu and the chip dont work ;(
<wxl> i'd search that snd-atiixp module and see if it's problematic
<wxl> i don't think the access denied is an issue
<KM0201> cough, pulseaudio, cough
<wxl> or you could use KM0201's lame solution
<wxl> ;)
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> wohhoo
<wumuckl> sorry i dont understand, thats the alsa driver? where can i find tzhis
<wxl> "oh my ubuntu doesn't work" "oh did you try installing windows?"
<wxl> :/
<wxl> anyways bbl
<KM0201> later
<KM0201> wumuckl: just try this first..
<KM0201> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol
<KM0201> and let all that stuff install
<wumuckl> ok, i will try
<wumuckl> thank you for your help
<wumuckl> but what is it, pulseaudio?
<KM0201> it's just another sound driver.
<KM0201> basically
<wumuckl> ok
<KM0201> i'm not sure i'd draw the comparison to "oh my ubuntu doesn't work, did you try installing windows".. but.. lol
<wumuckl> after this i zhave to reboot, right?
<KM0201> wumuckl: probably..
<KM0201> i'm not sure how to manually start the daemon, so it would be easiest
<KM0201> wumuckl: is it installing ok?
<wumuckl> yes
<wumuckl> i do the reboot now
<KM0201> ok
<phillw> iceroot: are you on the lubuntu-qa list?
<wumuckl_> no, notjhing happened
<phillw> KM0201: I did see a bug raised where live-cd user was not in the audio group, not sure if it is still live or applicable,
<KM0201> dunno
<KM0201> wumuckl_: go to menu/sound and video/pulse audio volume control
<wumuckl_> where is menu/sounbd
<KM0201> menu?... thatrs the little bird in the panel
<KM0201> at least i think its a bird
<wumuckl_> in lubuntu?
<KM0201> it's definitely not a plane or superman
<KM0201> yes, in lubuntu
<phillw> KM0201: can you /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<KM0201> just go to your Lubuntu menu, then sound and video, then pulse audio volume control
<KM0201> i'm there
<wumuckl_> sorry i cant find, i m from germany its in german, may be its different?
<KM0201> wumuckl_: did you mange to get pulseaudio volume control up?
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> do you have a sound and video optin in your menu?
<wumuckl_> i have it
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> in that, do you have something like "Pulse Audio Volume Control:
<KM0201> "
<wumuckl_> yes i have itr
<KM0201> ok, opent hat
<wumuckl_> ok
<KM0201> and you should see a tab called "Output devices"
<wumuckl_> ya
<KM0201> whats it say there?
<wumuckl_> dummy-ausgabe
<wumuckl_> ausgabe means outpout
<wumuckl_> output
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> do you see where it says "port"
<wumuckl_> then there are 2 faders
<KM0201> should say something like "analog output" next to it
<KM0201> it's not muted right? (you can move the sliders)
<wumuckl_> yes they are on 100 %
<KM0201> wumuckl_: ok, but you can move them right? (if you can't move them your sound is muted)
<wumuckl_> but i can dfecide between hardware or virtual output devices and its only a virtual one, may be this is wrong?
<wumuckl_> yes i can move them
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> click on the configuration tab
<wumuckl_> i cant find analog output
<KM0201> whats it say next to "profile" on the configuration tab
<wumuckl_> on the konfiguration tab there is a message like no cards existing to configurate
<KM0201> hmm, seems thats your problem
<KM0201> what version of lubuntu did you install?
<wumuckl_> 10.04
<KM0201> i'd try the current version.
<KM0201> 11.10
<wumuckl_> you think it can help to install a newer version?
<wumuckl_> or older?
<KM0201> newer
<wumuckl_> ah ok thanks
<KM0201> 10.04 was the first lubuntu release.. frankly, i found it to be problematic, even if it was LTS
<KM0201> 12.04 should be much better if you want LTS, but it won't be out for a couple of months, you can just upgrade 11.10 to 12.04
<wumuckl_> ok, i chose it because LTS
<iceroot> lubuntu does not have lts
<iceroot> not 10.04 and not 12.04
<KM0201> LTS is pointless for 99% of home users, unless you're paying for support, or you're supporting multiple machines
<iceroot> both are supported 18 month
<wumuckl_> canm i update out of my current version?
<KM0201> iceroot: really?
<KM0201> interesting
<iceroot> KM0201: yes
<wumuckl_> or its better to mske complete new
<KM0201> lol, guess i should pay  more attention to release notes
<KM0201> wumuckl_: i never upgrade, i always clean install, but that is entirely up to you
<iceroot> KM0201: lubuntu is supported 18 month, all other packages which are also used in gnome/unity are 5 years supported
<KM0201> gotcha.
<wumuckl_> ok nice info
<iceroot> KM0201: apt-cache show packagename   there is a line "support" there you can see how long it is supported
<KM0201> wumuckl_: is it a single boot machine, or a dual boot?
<wumuckl_> its single boot
<iceroot> e.g. Supported: 5y
<KM0201> wumuckl_: ok, so it should be easy to reinstall.
<wumuckl_> yes but i have no cd or dvd right now
<KM0201> can it boot usb?
<wumuckl_> i've already downloaded the iso
<wumuckl_> no i tried but couldn get it
<KM0201> if the machine can boot usb, and you have a 2gig thumbdrive... you can put the iso on a thumb drive
<KM0201> you tried... can the machine not boot USB, or did you have trouble setting up the USB>?
<wumuckl_> yes but it cant boot usb
<KM0201> gotcha, just making sure i understood
<wumuckl_> or how can i sure know if it can or not
<KM0201> it should be in the BIOS
<KM0201> how old is the machine?
<wumuckl_> i had a stick and boot another machine from this stick but i coulnd find an option withn boot from usb on this machine
<KM0201> it should be in the BIOS...
<KM0201> assuming the PC is within 5yrs old, it should boot USB just fine
<wumuckl_> 5years
<KM0201> 6-8yrs, it gets kinda shaky..
<phillw> wumuckl_: drat, 10.04 was very young :/
<wumuckl_> ^
<KM0201> wumuckl_: i woul dthink it can boot usb
<KM0201> have you checked the BIOS?
<wumuckl_> yes
<KM0201> no USB option in the "boot sequence" section?
<wumuckl_> i found in the boot priorities an optiuon FDD
<KM0201> thats floppy disk
<wumuckl_> i think its the card reader
<wumuckl_> ???
<wumuckl_> ah ok
<KM0201> no
<wumuckl_> thanks for this information
<wumuckl_> i found no usb
<KM0201> those card readers are an IDE device usually (on a machine that age) or nowdays, they are a sata device
<KM0201> then it can't boot usb
<phillw> if you cannot get a newer iso, then it *is* possible to update to 10.10 --> 11.04 --> 11.10 But a newer CD would be much better
<wumuckl_> :(
#lubuntu 2012-02-29
<KM0201> phillw: not to mention WAY faster
<KM0201> lol
<phillw> KM0201: if that is his only option... that is his only option.
<wumuckl_> ok
<KM0201> true
<wumuckl_> may be i  buy a package cd tommorow
<KM0201> brb
<phillw> wumuckl_: you can issue, from the command line..
<phillw> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<phillw> but, as KM0201 says, this a long way of doing it!
<wumuckl_> i found a cd in my chaos..
<phillw> however, I went all the way from 9.04 to 10.04 doing release-upgrades :)
<wumuckl_> but how can FDD be Floppy Disk if it has no Floppy
<wumuckl_> ok so thank you again fort your help and see you
<wumuckl_> im updating
<KM0201> wumuckl_: a motherboard/BIOS is written for multiple PC models, not just your PC model...
<KM0201> so it's not uncommon for a BIOS to have a feature, that your PC may not have.
<phillw> KM0201: he may need a bios flash, but I'm really loath to take people down that route :/
<KM0201> same here
<phillw> BIOS upgrades are not in our job description :)
<phillw> iceroot: it appears a non pretty workaround for bug 938472 is out, just awaiting to see if it is in RC's for Beta 1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 938472 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "dialogs are barely readable-- grey on black????" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938472
<wxl> did we fix wumuckl?
<wxl> pulseaudio fix everything?
<KM0201> naa, he's updating.. i think it's a 10.04 issue
<wxl> oh 10.04
<wxl> yikes
<KM0201> lol
<phillw> wxl: He found a CD but I think he's doing a sudo do-release-upgrade -d to get to 10.10, then just 2 more to get to 11.10 :/
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> so we should have a report tomorrow about noon as to whether it worked or not
<phillw> 10.04 worked perfectly well on elderly piglet :)
<wxl> hey someone try this out on lubuntu and see if you can get it to work http://pastebin.com/XdaAR2Pm
<wxl> bottom line is trying to get lxterminal to use loginshell (-l) doesn't seem to work
<wxl> yet `lxterminal --loginshell` = `lxterminal -l` works fine in lxterminal
<tackd>  /exit
<wumuckl> hi i have a problem with my soundchi
<wumuckl> can someone help me please?
<wxl> wumuckl: what did you end up doing besides re-installing?
<wumuckl> the soundchip dont work :(
<wxl> did you do anything else besides updating?
<wxl> did you end up installing pulseaudio?
<wumuckl> i reinstalled from cd
<wumuckl> and did the updates
<wumuckl> aND INSATALLED SOMER PLUGINS
<wumuckl> the restricted extras package
<wxl> wumuckl: `lsb_release -d`
<wxl> why did you install that package?
<wumuckl> i wanted to watch a youtube video
<wxl> um
<wxl> ok
<mayko> I just lost sound and microphone on my lubuntu system and the obvious fixes/forum answers aren't getting anywhere fast
<mayko> halp plz?
<mayko> oddly, if I play music, I can see the levels thumping in pavucontrol, but there is no sound. The only output device is "Dummy Output"
<Unit193> Fixed some problems I had by removing pulse.
<Unit193> Also, you're not giving a lot to go on, so best I can do is give you this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio
<mayko> what information would be most useful to you?
<mayko> I ran lspci -v | grep audio and got nothing, which seemed ominous
<Unit193> ps aux |grep pulse  start with that and see if it's running, and "This may be caused by different reasons, one of them being the .asoundrc file in $HOME is taking precedence over the systemwide /etc/asound.conf. " seems like your issue?
<mayko> I do not seem to have a .asoundrc file
<mayko> it does appear to be running
<Unit193> Anything if you run `pacmd list`?
<mayko> some memory blocks, 24 modules loaded'
<mayko> sources available
<mayko> clients logged in
<Unit193> See any cards in there though?
<mayko> one available, named alsa_card.pci-0000_00_1b.0
<Unit193> `fuser -v /dev/snd/*` and `fuser -v /dev/dsp` would be good to check if anything is using that, but otherwise I'm not really one for audio.
<mayko> the first shows that I am using pulseaudio; the second compains about a bad address
<mayko> gonna restart; thanks for your help
<Unit193> Otherwise see if #ubuntu has more pulse people.
<Mito125> hi
<Mito125> I need to exec this command in lubuntu,,, sh -c 'cd /usr/share' but it doesn't work... Where am I wrong???
<Unit193> Mito125: Why...?
<Mito125> I don't know
<Mito125> in xubuntu the same command works...
<Mito125> I would to open a terminal on the location...
<Unit193> What do you mean? You have no idea why you want it to do it? And I can tell you that command wouldn't work in Xubuntu terminal.
<Unit193> Open a terminal, and type   cd /usr/share
<Mito125> In .desktop file in Exec I put this command, and in Terminal i put True...
<Mito125> I'm trying to add command to menu...
<Unit193> lxterminal --working-directory=/usr/share   for example.
<Mito125> This works, I tried it... But if I changed DE, I should rewrite all .desktop file
<Mito125> with sh -c I have an universal solution
<Unit193> bash -c 'cd /usr/share' would be better if that were the case, but it'd exit after it changed dirs I'd think....
<Mito125> I would to put this command in Exec row, like bash -c 'cd /usr/share;ls;' but terminal doesn't start
<Unit193> It'd still be better to just use the native terminal emulator.
<Mito125> Sure, but my problem is different, I would to understand why it doesn't work
<Mito125> this is my desktop file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/861651/
<uskerine> hi, any recommendation for light text editor with PHP, MySQl and HTML syntax highlight (I used to use NEDIT)
<uskerine> ?
<Timo_> Hi lads, I've got another question about dual monitor in Lubuntu: Can I make the ALT+TAB switcher always appear on both monitors? Now it just displays itself on the active window monitor.
<smkatz> hello. I was getting some help the other day with what appeared to be a bad dvd rom drive. I have just discovered it appears to read dvds fine, excluding one that had some detritus on it
<smkatz> but won't read audio cds
<smkatz> cd-rs
<smkatz> etc
<smkatz> is this a linux problem or a drive problem?
<smkatz> btw, I've only tested it with one dvd so far + a dvd-r that it had some success with (not completely)
<phillw> smkatz: you may not have the codecs for, say, mp3's installed
<phillw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats (there is a quick link to grab the lubuntu restricted packages on that wiki page)
<smkatz> I'm installing them now
<smkatz> but I can't even boot to a lubuntu iso anymore
<smkatz> unless it is a dvd-r
<smkatz> http://www.cdrom-guide.com/forums/showthread.php?t=283813
<smkatz> hey. I'm installing dvd playback now, does ldconfig deferred processing now taking place mean it's safe to reboot
<smkatz> in general what does "deferred processing mean" mean?
<phillw> smkatz: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+question/15849
<smkatz> thanks
<smkatz> ok, pillw, but how do I know when it's done and it's safe to reboot the system?
<phillw> usually a few seconds. are you on the command line (lxterminal)?
<smkatz> yes, i am
<smkatz> thanks pillw -- sorry for the delay
<smkatz> phillw
<phillw> if the terminal prompt is back, then the process should have completed. when you reboot the computer will give a little time for such things to finish anyway.
<smkatz> thanks
<Flazer> anyone know how to make a live usb for lubuntu (or any ubuntu) in fedora?
<phillw> Flazer: try http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_create_and_use_Live_USB
<phillw> just use a ubuntu iso as the image :)
<epictetus> i love lubuntu
<epictetus> the way I explain it is, "it's like ubuntu, except before it uses lube"
<smile4ever> hi :D
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> hi mark76 :)
<mark76> Hey there
<smile4ever> mark76: Lubuntu running fine? :D
<mark76> What's up?
<smile4ever> I reinstalled today and it's smoothier than ever :)
<mark76> Dunno. I'm currently using Xfce
<smile4ever> okay ;)
<mark76> But I shall be switching to LXDE in about two/three weeks
<smile4ever> cool :)
<mark76> So what's new in Lubuntu?
<smile4ever> mark76: better drivers & quicker software :)
<mark76> Any new panel plugins?
<wxl> actually… in precise there is a new resource monitor that handles cpu AND ram
<mark76> Cool
<mark76> Still no weather plugin?
<pAt_> wow, good news wxl
<wxl> pAt_: yeah i was pretty delighted
<pAt_> it is exaxtly what I am missing :)
<smile4ever> :D
<pAt_> hi smile4ever
<pAt_> (=
<valdur55> pAt_, you can use conky for forecast
<pAt_> valdur55, yes, I use gkrellm atm
<pAt_> but prefer an app in the task bar
<smile4ever> hi pAt_ :)
<wxl> valdur55: you meant to point that at mark76 re: conky for forecast
<wxl> tho i don't like stuff like conky/gkrellm
<pAt_> the problem is, that they are most of the time hidden by other windows
<valdur55> ok! But there is weather indicator
<wxl> exactly my point
<valdur55> !dpkg indicator-wheater
<valdur55> damn.. no bots?
<mark76> I don't think there are any indicators in Squeeze
<mark76> Well, no weather indicator
<wxl> here's the latest add-ons http://tinypic.com/r/20fc611/5 (in precise)
<mark76> Ta
<mark76> What's WNCKPAger?
<esing> hi
<wxl> hi esing
<esing> will 256 mb ram be enough for lubuntu ?
<mark76> Yo
<wxl> esing: yep
<esing> hi wxl
<esing> will there be a big difference if i use ubuntu or lubuntu on that mashine E?
<wxl> esing: oh yah :)
<esing> go to know =)
<esing> *good
<lee> hello, I am trying to install lubuntu 10.04. the attached monitor (via vga) is a tv and lubuntu is autodetecting 1920x1080 as the resolution. I can just about see how to change the resolution to 1024x768 (target monitor resolution) but the DPI is still way too high and the fonts are essentially unreadable, where do I change this?
<lee> I am currently booted to the live environment
<wxl> lee: #1 why 10.04???
<lee> processor restriction
<wxl> strange
<lee> not really, it was well documented at the time
<wxl> OH you have one of THOSE
<lee> in fact, straight from the lubuntu docs, For very old hardware (10-15 years): As support for i586 chipsets (these include VIA C3, AMD K6, National Semiconductor and AMD Geode) has been dropped from the kernel and GCC by ubuntu from the 10.10 series onwards, you will need to use the 10.04 release.
<lee> which is what I am attempting to do =)
<lee> so how do I change the font size/dpi? I can read titlebar fonts (e.g. Appearance Settings, and juuuust about the clock) but very little else
<wxl> if you ctrl-alt-f2 does the framebuffer look better? (you can ctl-alt-f7 to get back)
<lee> yes, console font is fine
<lee> ahhh, found it by luck in the bottom right of Appearance Settings
<lee> er, bottom left
<wxl> ah hahah
<wxl> i'm looking for config files and such for nothing :)
<smile4ever> brb :)
<lee> dear gods that was horrible
<lee> hmmm, although it doesn't seem to have taken full effect, let's try an X restart
<wxl> lee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1783031
<zaaark> I love Lubuntu, that's all :D
<lee> wxl: ahh thanks
<lee> I have cheated, and gone to another lower resolution monitor where things are readable by default
<wxl> lee: np. you good now?
<wxl> oh he
<wxl> ok :D
<lee> however it is hanging on the installer now, can't get past selecting keyboard layout (step 3 of 7), I hit the Forward button and it just sits there thinking, although the text entry field and Quit button works
<wxl> lee: if you have 256m that's might be why
<wxl> patience ;)
<lee> nope, 1GB (although some is shared for graphics)
<lee> I figure if it hasn't moved for 10 minutes it's not going to
<phillw> lee: it can seem to hang, give it some time... maybe another 10 mins?
<wxl> lee: if it's still an issue try alternate but i'd just be patient
<lee> I'll give it another ten minute
<lee> s
<lee> I couldn't immediately see an alternate
<lee> for 10.10 yes, but not 10.04
<phillw> lee: take a quick look at bug 942560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 942560 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "keyboard layout screen - Keyboard navigation broken" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942560
<wxl> ohhh
<wxl> there is no alternate
<wxl> gotta jet
<phillw> as it could be a ubiquity bug.
<lee> phillw: well it's probably fixed in more up to date versions
<lee> but therein lies the problem =)
<phillw> lee: it was mentioned tonight on the bug-squad meeting. Fixes are currently queued up behind a feature freeze whilst the beta 1's get out.
<phillw> it does not report 'fix released', so it is still broken.
<joel135> hi, #lubuntu! what handles the wallpaper by default, and how do I turn it on/off?
<joel135> I've tried killing pcmanfm, but that only removed the icons
<lee> nope, still not moving forward. tried booting to xubuntu and going to install, and a crash report regarding parted_server came up, but nothing useful in the syslog
<phillw> joel135: I think it is openbox? But I'm not too sure.
<lee> god damnit, this is infuriating =)
<lee> let's try the xubuntu 10.04.2 alternate...
<lee> just in case, but I suspect the answer is going to be the same
<Unit193> Try to watch the language though.
<lee> maybe I should approach this from a different angle, and customise the live environment...
<lee> although that's going to involve a custom (non-detectable) X config, and compiling a couple of kernel modules for the touchscreen, and launching a browser, going to a specific page, and going fullscreen...
<joel135> phillw: openbox can't manage wallpapers (source: http://wiki.debian.org/Openbox) I've tried killing the wallpaper apps suggested at http://wiki.debian.org/Openbox#Alternatives but none of them appears to be in use
 * david_j_r testing
 * david_j_r thanks!
<joel135> is there an xkill-like app that lets me click on a program, but then shows the pid or something?
<phillw> joel135: there is a lubuntu meeting going on now. If I get chance I'll ask rafaellaguna what it is that controls wallpapers, but we have a serious bug that is eating our time up.
<joel135> phillw: focus on the bug then. your time is more important than mine :)
<Unit193> Well, pcmanfm is what you use to set it up, as seen with the help/manpage.
<phillw> Unit193: that was a stroke of luck.... :)
<Unit193> I'm sorry, but what'd I miss?
<Herr_Kriss> hello, what do you think about Lubuntu on http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/laptops/toshiba-satellite-1710cds/?
<Herr_Kriss> I could buy more RAM, but that's all
<holstein> i think you can get more out of a netbook, and for cheaper
<holstein> more CPU for a very similar price
<Herr_Kriss> but I got this laptop for free and I need it just for using jabber or browsing simple websites
<Herr_Kriss> Windows 2000 even works on it, but I'd prefer Linux
<holstein> Herr_Kriss: OK
<holstein> go for it... you can try it live.. i thought you were asking if you *should* get it
<holstein> i would expect to use puppy on that low ram though
<Herr_Kriss> ok, thanks, I'll try both.
<holstein> the current version of lubuntu is about 4 months old... windows 2000 is quite old... not a fair comparision
<pAt_> Herr_Kriss, does it really have only 32 MBytes Ram?
<Herr_Kriss> pAt_: I just wanted to check it
<Herr_Kriss> pAt_: heh, indeed 32 MB
<lee> (lubuntu 10.04) how do I add to the list of "Automatically Started Applications"? I want to tell chromium to launch in kiosk mode to a specific url
<lee> ah, hmm, seem I need to create a .desktop file and add it to ~/.config/autostart
<phillw> !paste | phillw
<ubottu> phillw, please see my private message
<LiquidEdge> Is there a way to enable "Always on Top" for windows?  When I right-click on the title bar, I don't get the option.
<Unit193> It's in the right click, but under Layers.
<danyboy> does lubuntu have ubuntu market?
<EvilResistance> danyboy, i think #ubuntu already answered your question...
<danyboy> so you're an lubuntu user but you do not know
<danyboy> ?
<danyboy> good job.
<EvilResistance> actually, i'm a KDE user, but i have the Lubuntu environments alongside KDE, GNOME2, and others.
<EvilResistance> and be nice
<EvilResistance> in KDE, it didnt have it.  I installed the software center, and the dependencies, and i then got the "ubuntu software store" as its called
<david_j_r> Got a question about rolling back apps: is it possible to revert to earlier after updating LibreOffice?
<danyboy> sounds hard
<EvilResistance> danyboy, so regardless of whether Lubuntu does/doesnt have it by default, it should be able to be installed when you install the dependencies
<LiquidEdge> EvilResistance: That's the market.
<EvilResistance> danyboy, its about as simple of typing 'sudo apt-get <package>' into the terminal, and waiting for it to finish installing
<EvilResistance> LiquidEdge, yeah, i know, i dont remember the package name off the top of my head though
<danyboy> i know, but i don't know the names
<LiquidEdge> ahhh...gotcha
<danyboy> and thus are damn hard
<LiquidEdge> software-center
<danyboy> su
<danyboy> apt-get software-center?
<LiquidEdge> sudo apt-get install software-center
<EvilResistance> danyboy, sudo apt-get install software-center
<EvilResistance> BUT it might install GTK runtime stuffs
<Unit193> There's also going to be a lubuntu-software-center in pangolin.
<LiquidEdge> Install it that way.  If there are problems, yo we'll solve them.
 * LiquidEdge goes to check out the hook while his DJ revolves them.
<EvilResistance> Unit193, except this is 11.10, pangolin's about a month or so away ;P
<Unit193> EvilResistance: My statement is still valid, and hence the "going to be"
<EvilResistance> :P
<david_j_r> So - is there any help on this one: is it possible to revert to earlier (previous) version after updating LibreOffice?
<david_j_r> Or rollback? downgrade? etc.?
<Unit193> Well, has to do with apt !pinning.
<EvilResistance> Unit193, doesnt it also have to do with which versions are available in the repos?
<david_j_r> Just doing some googling and found this: http://snipplr.com/view/31445/
<Unit193> What's wrong with current?
<Unit193> It's easier to apt-cache policy
<david_j_r> LibreOffice 3.5 seems to be quite buggy, and the interface has changed in an unhelpful way
<Unit193> They're weird...
<david_j_r> need to get a project done, and prefer to revert to previous to complete it
<david_j_r> rather than persevere with current or wait for maintenance release
<david_j_r> Is there a way of blowing it away and keeping settings, re-install older version?
<Unit193> I'd think remove would do it as purge is supposed to remove settings and all.
<Unit193> Keep in note that I haven't needed to do this.
<david_j_r> :)
#lubuntu 2012-03-01
<mayko> I reinstalled lubuntu bt still can't get the mic to work - here is the alsareport if it is helpful : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=306da35832559ecef3fa9c71022caa96728fbc09
<mayko> can someone help me? I've been trying things all day
<Unit193> Well, typically pulse supports more.
<mayko> supports more what?
<Unit193> Devices, worth a shot I'd think.
<mayko> How does one add more devices to pulse? and which device?
<Unit193> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<mayko> :(
<robinds> hihi - first time lubuntuer - My wireless is always disabled at startup. How do I set it to be enabled at default?
<sharkmap> hi, I am trying to get my wireless card to work. but I don
<sharkmap> t see any way to enter my password?
<robinds> sharkmap: have you right-clicked on the icon and enabled network and wireless_
<robinds> ?
<sharkmap> robinds, I wish I could, but in my ignorance, I removed it before I knew I would need it
<sharkmap> I added a network status icon, but that doesn't do it
<robinds> you can right-clilck on the panel and add the networking application
<sharkmap> i will try that right now!
<robinds> or go to preferences in the menu
<sharkmap> laptop is very slow. will take a few seconds...sorry for the delay
<robinds> under preferences there should be 'network connections'
<sharkmap> i should say this is 10.04 because it is. sorry for not being clear before, if this is important
<robinds> don't think so
<robinds> just try to do as I explained
<sharkmap> panel does not have 'networking connections', only 'network status monitor'. and under preferences, it is only 'network monitor' not connections?
<sharkmap> sorry, network tools
<sharkmap> tools opens, but I can't find where to put the password, or enable the wlan0
<sharkmap> sorry I am not fluent in this yet
<sharkmap> I should say this the wireless card works great and automatically in gnome. but you knew that, right. :-)
<robinds> what about this network status icon you added // will right-clicking it not reveal any options?
<sharkmap> no, it's like a panel context menu. i can select 'network status monitor settings
<sharkmap>  but that only allows me to change from wlan0 to lo
<sharkmap> network tools from the preferences menu lets me see the different network devices, but not enable/disable or set password.
<phillw> sharkmap: 10.04 was only released as a beta. My personal advice is to grab 11.10, the first official release. It has the advantage of the standard ubuntu stuff for networking.
<robinds> yes / I'm on 11.10 now / works fine
<wxl> sharkmap: if you're left-clicking on the panel icon try right-clicking to get to enable
<phillw> sharkmap: we do not have enough devs to backport things to 10.04, nor will 12.04 be a LTS release. simply not enough people to support all the stuff that needs doing.
<robinds> wxl: how about my question..? How do I have wireless enabled by default? Every time I reboot I have to manually enable it..
<wxl> well, robinds, i will admit, on 11.10 i have that problem, too
<sharkmap> i cannot run 11.10 on my old laptop, it is 9 years old, and  10.04 was the only one that would install.
<sharkmap> is there an 11.10 DE for 10.04 ubuntu?
<sharkmap> 11.10 crashes before it finishes installing
<sharkmap> oh well. is there a cli way?
<phillw> odd, I had the opposite problem... it wanted WiFi even when ethernet was plugged in!
<sharkmap> neither right or left clicking gets me to anything that I can put a password in
<wxl> sharkmap: no, i meant to ENABLE wireless
<sharkmap> there is no option to enable or disable anything
<phillw> sharkmap: there has been testing going on for the old CPU's to run under 12.04
<sharkmap> it says status disconnected and no way to connect.
<sharkmap> so I should try 12.04?
<sharkmap> no button to connect I should say
<robinds> Too bad it's not as polished as I hoped. I really liked the idea of an ubuntu based distro with openbox
<phillw> There is a linux kernel that is 12.04 yet still supports the "i586" chipset which lubuntu can be installed upon. but 12.04 is still beta, so it is not fully tested as of yet.
<sharkmap> ok. I guess I will just use gnome, but it is dog slow, I like this DE
<phillw> sharkmap: I cannot, in all honesty, ask that you install a beta system as your main system. what I can say is be patient, 12.04 is about a month and  a half away. If we can confirm the old chip set on 12.04, you will have a bang up to date system running on an old chip set. We have diverted time to that instead of trying to keep 10.04 going.
<sharkmap> hmmm. if the default install of lxde had the applet, what if I uninstall lxde then install it again? Or, alternately, is there a way to get it back to the 'default' look
<phillw> you can have applets if you prefer.
<sharkmap> thanks phillw I really appreciate the help, I understand that I am using an old version, and that the new version is beta. Its cool
<sharkmap> applets?
<phillw> it's on the FAQ section :)
<sharkmap> looking now!
<sharkmap> lubuntu.com or ubuntu.com?
<EvilResistance> sharkmap, use this link: http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuFAQ
<EvilResistance> it'll redirect you to the FAQs
<sharkmap> I apologize for my lack of skills here, but I am unable to see an applet called network connections. only network monitor, which is what is there already but not working
<phillw> sharkmap: is it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Changing_running_applications_in_panel_to_icons_only you were looking for?
<phillw> sharkmap: sorry, I mis understood your request
<sharkmap> no worries. If there is an issue/bug/problem, I will find it. If I find it, it's a tough one to figure out.
<sharkmap> when I say find it, I really mean 'step in it'
<sharkmap> on google there was a solution called 'madwifi' but I was unable to find it in the software center.
<lee> thanks for the help earlier, it seems to all be working now on a CF card (apart from chromium but that's not your remit), cheers!
<phillw> sharkmap: is it a general network connection problem, or WiFi?
<sharkmap> no, works in gnome just great.
<phillw> lubuntu uses the standard network core
<sharkmap> wait. I found a preferences option called 'windows wireless drivers' and that gives me a window with a button called network connections! yay!
<sharkmap> wireless tab gives me the my ssid! yay!
<phillw> sharkmap: :)
<sharkmap> I added the WPA2 password, hit apply. fingers crossed!
<sharkmap> logging out and logging back in again should work, or should I reboot?
<phillw> log in & out should work
<phillw> s/out and in
<sharkmap> it didn't :-(
<sharkmap> going back into network connections, the password is gone like I didn't put it in
<sharkmap> the 'connect automatically' is checked'. shouldn't it ask me for the password when it tries?
<sharkmap> I enter the info, and it doesn't save it. argh!
<phillw> you could be on an old network programme, I'd suggest asking on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336 do remember to use the lubuntu tag so they know which system you are using
<phillw> they still answer stuff about 9.10, so you should be okay :)
<sharkmap> ok. thanks.
<EvilResistance> phillw, isnt 9.10 EOL?
<EvilResistance> or is my timing off?
<EvilResistance> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<phillw> EvilResistance: long past EOL, I still have it
<EvilResistance> yeah i thought so
<phillw> the borked my 3G device until 11.10, so it is my stand by system... still have it on my Cn
<phillw> anon
<phillw> Canonical USB device :)
<phillw> nice little logo on it :)
<micahg> phillw: if you have leaf applications you'd like backported, feel free to use requestbackport in ubuntu-dev-tools found in precise to request in-archive backports, the request should also let you know the burden of testing required for each thing requested
<phillw> thanks, and with that, I'm heading for bed.... all you night owls can go test http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds all the lubuntu ones are virgins, built in the last hour or so.....
<rawfodog> hey, how do I make my super key open the lubuntu program menu ?
<kanliot> phillw i tested the build please explain why it's important
<sharkmap> I got wireless to work with lubuntu 10.04 finally
<sharkmap> thanks to all for your help!
<rawfodog> How do I keybind the super key to the lubuntu apps menu ?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_want_to_bind_a_key_to_lock_my_screen.2C_how_do_I_do_it.3F Same idea.
<lorrien3> I have a question
<lorrien3> So...if I install lubuntu without the option third
<lorrien3> The 3-party codec bla bla bla when installing lubuntu
<lorrien3> What is it and what should I do to install it
<lorrien3> oh don't worry
<lorrien3> I found
<lorrien3> bue bue
<lorrien3> gdfgdfg
<lorrien3> jghjfg
<lorrien3> j
<Unit193> Do you need something?
<UnknownCoder> hi, i want to install lubuntu alongside to an existing win 7 installation on my notebook
<UnknownCoder> i tried this setup with an virtual box
<UnknownCoder> without any problems
<UnknownCoder> but now when i insert the cd and start the installation
<UnknownCoder> the installer doesn't find my windows installation
<UnknownCoder> and instead of asking me to install alongside
<UnknownCoder> it wants to erase the whole disk
<UnknownCoder> whats the prblem?
<UnknownCoder> *problem
<UnknownCoder> can anyone help me?
<UnknownCoder> *somepne?
<UnknownCoder> *someone?
<pAt_> UnknownCoder: maybe you could ask in #ubuntu since it is not a special LXDE question and in #ubuntu are much more users :)
<UnknownCoder> thx
<pAt_> maybe you have to repeat your request on #ubuntu UnknownCoder, since there is much traffic
<UnknownCoder> yeah i think so
<UnknownCoder> thank you
<pAt_> np UnknownCoder
<precisepangolin> does lubuntu work with wubi installer?
<ubi> oh hi
<ubi> i just found out for lubuntu
<ubi> does lubunthu have firefox
<Myrtti> if it's not, you can easily install it
<ubi> is it lubuntu user friendly
<ubi> you know, is it graphical like ubuntu is
<ubi> can skype be installed on lubuntu
<pAt_> yes ubi
<pAt_> you can install everything from the Ubuntu repos
<pAt_> it is user friendly, designed for weak hardware
<ubi> oh thx
<ubi> can lubuntu be installed with mx windows XP as dual boot?
<pAt_> yes ubi
<ubi> great
<pAt_> yes. Lubuntu es great, indeed :)
<ubi> im gonna installit on my netbook
<pAt_> yes, it is a very good choice for netbooks
<ubi> im gonna play games in XP and do stuff in lubuntu lol
<pAt_> yes, or install XP in a virtual box :)
<ubi> whats that
<pAt_> ubi: https://www.virtualbox.org/
<ubi> so, first i install this virtual box in my lubuntu,and XP in it so i can run XP under lubuntu, is that right
<pAt_> yes, thats right ubi
<pAt_> if you dont run too heavy games :)
<ubi> i can play half life 2 max settings on my netbook
<ubi> but i will experiment with this for sure
<pAt_> yes, just install Lubuntu as dual boot, install the virtual box there with xp in it and test it, before you erase your xp partition :)
<ubi> yeah that what i was gonna do
<ubi> bye bye microsoft windows lol
<pAt_> :)
<ubi> ty on info bb
<Riddell> Hi, lubuntu needs lost more tests to be released with beta 1
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds
<phillw> hi Riddell the results coming in by e-mail are all encouraging :) The .1 respin is also passing.
<Riddell> phillw: e-mail is not the correct way to report results, iso tracker is
<phillw> Riddell: I am aware of that, but not all the lubuntu testers are completely familiar with it and it has been a mad scramble with 2 respins in about 10 hours !
<Riddell> sure, I'm impressed you have testers at all (Kubuntu never has many), you have another hour or two before I need to publish them I guess
<phillw> I will garner all the comments and email the qa-team. Some of the results have gone to them, others have not.
<thor_> Test lubuntu 12.04 livecd 64bit. update manager cant update and synaptic only with terminal it can be don. 2 icon in the panel dosent show network and driver install. 3 abiword still show black were you write.
<phillw> hi thor_ would you knindly update http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds with your findings (please raise bugs for update manager and the missing icons) the abiword bug is known about, but out of our control.
<thor_> phillw itś pain  to do so, so i will make my bug report here
<EvilResistance> thor_ you should put the bug reports onto the respective location, bug reports to channels arent exactly recommended *anywhere* in any of the ubuntu (or derivative) channels.
<phillw> thor_: if I was not on the channel, I'd have missed your report :(
<thor_> EvilResistance:  ubuntu channel what channel
<EvilResistance> i think phillw understands what i mean :P
<EvilResistance> but having brought it up...
<EvilResistance> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<EvilResistance> Ubuntu / Kubuntu / Xubuntu / Lubuntu, etc. etc. etc.
<thor_> i will try to make imagebin so you can see the panel
<thor_> he he how it show the network and driver install. strange
<phillw> thor_: only one bug to report, then :)
<thor_> phillw year but it wash gone before
<thor_> phillw now the update manager work again. very strange
<thor_> philw it not stable yet
<phillw> beta's are still test versions.
<thor_> phillw okaY THANKS YOU
<EvilResistance> do i even have to point out that its not even *released* as stable yet?
<phillw> possibly when you did the manual update from terminal it possibly pulled in a couple of bug fixes for you.
<thor_> pwillw i will test then the next iso come
<phillw> there were two isos released today, the liveCD's had two bug fixes on their 2nd release (it will show as .1 at the end of the name)
<thor_> i have zsync .1
<phillw> you should have latest one, then. When you manaully updated from terminal did it bring any updates in?
<thor_>  no there was no one
<thor_> none
<phillw> most odd as to why it now works. I think it is a case of "rinse & repeat" to see if it does it again from LiveCD
<thor_> rinse & repeat huh
<thor_> shall i reboot and try again
<phillw> thor_: please, yes :)
<thor_> here a image off panel http://imagebin.org/201545
<thor_> the panel
<thor_> phillw i made screenshot off desktop (rebootet)
<phillw> thor_: yeah, I saw it. It needs a bug raising. please attach the link to the image in the bug report. What did you do to get the icons back?
<thor_> phillw after the terminal i tryed the update manager then they were again
<phillw> can you repeat that step?
<thor_> phillw i will try again wait a little
<thor_> phillw lubuntu just crash totally lock hade to reboot again
<thor_> phillw the icons in the panel show only half after the reboot and after i clear the popup the icon is gone
<phillw> thor_: is this what you are seeing? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/482684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439448 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "duplicate for #482684 Visual corruption affecting several panel applets" [Undecided,In progress]
<thor_> phillw i cant get icons back now. tryed first the terminal then synaptic because update manager wont update before i run synaptic, then update manager. still no icons
<thor_> i can get the back shot then i click on wired connection but then is gone again
<thor_> the icons
<thor_> phillw the link you gave me. the icons are not replaced. there is none icons
<phillw> okay, it was just that it mentioned a sound icon only that did not function.
<thor_> phillw hmm i tryed to kill the network and conneted again now the show again
<thor_> the icon
<thor_> so it was the link you gave me, i fund that they solved with kill network then connect again
<thor_> phillw thanks i will try again then the next iso comes
<phillw> okay, it looks a well documented bug if you look at the 'master' bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/439448
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439448 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "Visual corruption affecting several panel applets" [Undecided,In progress]
<thor_> phillw i cant see the master bug. it's the link you gave that solved the problem
<thor_> it's first link
<phillw> okies :)
<thor_> phillw thankś
<iceroot> oh that bug is even more evil (from the size) then the first bug ever on launchpad
<phillw> it does look like the daddy of all bugs!
<iceroot> and i was never facing that bug...
<phillw> I have it when I use a 3G device, there is no connection icon although the 'gap' is still active i.e. you can click in the gap and the little menu pops up
<iceroot> phillw: ah
<iceroot> phillw: i created a bug about 3g, i should link it
<iceroot> i created it against lubuntu-desktop because i thought we are missing a dependency
<phillw> I also have one - I'd have to go dig it out.
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/936421
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936421 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[11.10 - 12.04] nm-applet on lubuntu does not show an icon when using UMTS/mobile broadband" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/elementary-icon-theme/+bug/909156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 909156 in elementary-icon-theme (Ubuntu) "no 3G icon" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> that is your bug
<iceroot> but i thought we are missing an icon and this big bug sounds different for me
<iceroot> i have to test "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop". i bet after that the 3g icon is in my lxpanel
<iceroot> phillw: would it be possible for the qa-team to test that? i dont have hardware ressources for that
<iceroot> or do we have some machines where we can do some testing and have vnc/freenx or something similar on it?
<osvaldo59> hello
<osvaldo59> I installed Lubuntu 11.10; the mouse wheel does not flow very well in web pages: If you have to put some string in the terminal?
<phillw> osvaldo59: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#The_scroll_button_on_your_mouse_keeps_changing_the_Desktop_Workspace_even_when_you.27re_scrolling_through_a_folder_or_file.
<osvaldo59> phillw,    thank you, by chance also exists in italinao?
<phillw> it is not translated, sorry.
<osvaldo59> phillw,  ok, thanks
<Myrtti> osvaldo59: I'm fairly certain the Italian Ubuntu channel will give assistance
<osvaldo59> Myrtti,    I'm already translating the page indicated by phillw
<Myrtti> alright, great
<milen8204> How can I void changing desktops whit mouse scroll ?
<milen8204> avoid*
<valdur55> milen8204, check Openbox perf ...
<milen8204> valdur55: could you be more exactly... in Desktops have no option to chande desktops
<valdur55> milen8204, damn.. i don't remember it.
<milen8204> valdur55: ok, thanks for trying
<valdur55> ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml -there is config file
<valdur55> maybe you Oh and there is A-up mousebind
<valdur55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/863827/
<valdur55> Tehe are lines what you need comment out.
<valdur55> mikael64, when you don't use workspaces, then set 1 workspace :)
<phillw> milen8204: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#The_scroll_button_on_your_mouse_keeps_changing_the_Desktop_Workspace_even_when_you.27re_scrolling_through_a_folder_or_file
<phillw> Sorry for delay, was having dinner!
<UnknownCoder> hi, i want to install lubunut 11.10 alongside to my existing win7 installation
<UnknownCoder> i tried this installation on a virtual-box-machine without any problems
<UnknownCoder> but now i booted from the cd and startet the installer
<UnknownCoder> when choosing the partition to install i only got the option to erase the whole disc or to partition manually
<UnknownCoder> the installer doesn't seem to find the win7 installation
<UnknownCoder> if i choose manual partitioning the partitionmanger shows me an empty disk
<Unit193> Have you tried the alt cd? I wouldn't see why desktop shouldn't pick it up though, you could also check gparted on the disk.
<UnknownCoder> if is start the live-system i can mount the win7 partioin without problems
<UnknownCoder> Unit193, you mean me?
<Unit193> Yep.
<UnknownCoder> ah you mean the minimal install?
<UnknownCoder> that one doesn't run on my virtual-box so i didn't try
<UnknownCoder> but i can try
<Unit193> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Unit193> Not the mini cd, different.
<UnknownCoder> ok
<UnknownCoder> thank you
<UnknownCoder> i'll try it
<UnknownCoder> calssic text mode is ok for me, using gentoo on another system ;)
<milen8204> phillw: I do not have that problem
<milen8204> phillw: I just want to change way of changing desktop
<phillw> milen8204: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_want_to_bind_a_key_to_lock_my_screen.2C_how_do_I_do_it. shows the addition of a key (in this case Win - L) to carry out the lock screen action. You can use that example to bind a key to change desktops.
<milen8204> phillw: ok will try thanks
<MrChrisDruif> phillw & milen8204; what phillw is referring to is a section of the FAQ for adding *new* keyboard shortcuts
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: or in our case, hopefully using that and the mouse scroll wheel changes my desktop entries to achieve what milen8204 wants :)
<MrChrisDruif> However, you need to find the already existing shortcuts for switching desktops in that file
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know exactly what milen8204 tries to accomplish, I was just stating what I already know and noticed so far
<milen8204> MrChrisDruif: I am trying to stop do desktop changing whit the mouse scroll
<phillw> milen8204: which is what the original link I posted does... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#The_scroll_button_on_your_mouse_keeps_changing_the_Desktop_Workspace_even_when_you.27re_scrolling_through_a_folder_or_file
<milen8204> phillw: my scroll does NOT changing workspase  when I am scrolling_through_a_folder_or_file
<phillw> milen8204: but the mouse scroll is chnging your desktop, that link has how to disable it.
<milen8204> I tried but didn`t help
<milen8204> i do not have <mousebind button="UP" action="click">
<milen8204>  <action name="DesktopPrevious" />
<milen8204> <mousebind button="Down" action="click">
<milen8204>  <action name="DesktopNext" />
<milen8204> that text in file
<phillw> milen8204: did you delete those files, save, then log off and back on again?
<milen8204> phillw: I cant see the files
<milen8204> phillw: I cant see the lines*
<phillw> can you pastebin up the file, please?
<milen8204> phillw: :D I have seen my mistake
<milen8204> :D
<milen8204> nano is not showing all written lines just first ;)
<phillw> milen8204: ahh, yes - you must use the down arrow :)
<milen8204> I have opened the file whit other texredaktor :D
<milen8204> silly me :D
<milen8204> phillw: I will be ok now, thanks for the help
<phillw> gksudo leafpad <filename> will open a file up if you do not like to use nano, just remember to use gksudo and not sudo
<phillw> cancel that... you're in your home directory - you don't need gksudo!
<milen8204> phillw: I have opened it whit sudo nautilus
<Riddell> phillw: can you check over http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/beta-1/ ?
<Riddell> check MD5sums are right etc
<Unit193> milen8204: You really shouldn't use `sudo` with GUI applications.
<phillw> Riddell: if I can work out a way to grab them onto the CentOS server, my internet speed is such that it takes about 4 hours to download an iso :(
<Unit193> I think I have current ISOs
<Unit193> I just zsynced them anyway.
<milen8204> Unit193: why ?
<Riddell> phillw: ask for an ec2 machine if you need one
<phillw> Unit193: could you check the md5's please
<Unit193> milen8204: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<phillw> Riddell: it's okay, wget on the SII server works... it has a 100Mb/S broadband link :)
<milen8204> Unit193: I am ex windows user and it is easy for me to use nautilus for fileview
<phillw> grabbing at 8Mb/s :)
<Unit193> milen8204: Yes, and?
<milen8204> Unit193: i use onli nautilus as a superuser
<milen8204> only*
<milen8204> thanks for the warning
<phillw> Riddell: lubuntu-12.04-beta1-alternate-amd64.iso is okay, grabbing next one now.
<Unit193> gksudo is the command for that, you *can* actually mess some things up in your /home with sudo.
<Riddell> phillw: do join us in #ubuntu-release to be part of the release proper
<milen8204> Unit193: If i so not mess the thinks one or twice :) how can I learn something  :)
<milen8204> If I do not*
<phillw> milen8204: trust me, you mess with sudo instead of gksudo it is a lesson you will NEVER forget... been there, got the 'Tee-Shirt' :(
<milen8204> ok I will be crefull
<milen8204> I will use gksudo
<UnknownCoder> Unit193, hi remember my problem with the installer?
<UnknownCoder> i allready have it using the alternate iso
<Unit193> Still? Is it encryped or anything?
<UnknownCoder> everytime i boot up and try to part my disk, parted shows me that the disk is empty
<UnknownCoder> not the whole partition
<UnknownCoder> there are normal NTFS partitions containing two truecrypt-containers
<UnknownCoder> and as i said before, if i start the live-system i can mount the ntfs-part and see all win-files
<UnknownCoder> i do not get this :/
<UnknownCoder> myabe it is a bios setting
<Unit193> After you mount it, what happens if you run the installer? (I haven't hit this, so I don't know as much about it)
<UnknownCoder> i am using ahci for the sata disks
<UnknownCoder> if i mount and start the installer again he also shows me the option to part my disk manually or erase everything because all is "free space"
<UnknownCoder> another strage thing is that if i choose "try lubuntu.." from the initial menu i only get a console-screen
<UnknownCoder> only if i abort the graphical installation is will reach the live-system with a lxde
<UnknownCoder> very strange..
<Unit193> A few ideas from the forums it seems http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1835667
<UnknownCoder> thank you i'll check them out
<Unit193> What's   sudo fdisk -l  show? (Make SURE to get that lowercase L in there!)
<UnknownCoder> Unit193, still rebooting. i'll try it asap
<UnknownCoder> Unit193, fdisk -l shows all partitions as it should!
<UnknownCoder> but in the forum you linked me i read about the GPT
<UnknownCoder> and neither win 7 is using it nor gparted can handle it
<UnknownCoder> so i should remove , shouldn't i?
<Unit193> This was another one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1874850
<UnknownCoder> but i am afraid of crashing my win 7 install
<Unit193> You should backup either way you go.
<UnknownCoder> the problem is i have to use the main partition for my work but i don't have such a huge disk to do a complete image
<UnknownCoder> :/
<UnknownCoder> ok same in the last link you gave me
<Unit193> Well, if nothing in there helps, you can visit #ubuntu.
<UnknownCoder> i would have to convert the GPT to mbr
<UnknownCoder> so i have to try to become a complete backup
<UnknownCoder> tahnk you so far
<Unit193> Sorry can't help more. :/
<Unit193> I would assume it wouldn't help to repartition in windows?
<UnknownCoder> the links look very promising
<Unit193> They'd know more on it than I.
<UnknownCoder> yeah but you showed me ;)
<UnknownCoder> thank you !!
<UnknownCoder> anyway i have to leave at the moment, will retry it later
<UnknownCoder> bye
<Unit193> Well, glad I could help a little. Adios.
#lubuntu 2012-03-02
<Eruadan> hi, i have some problem with gimp. i have installed but it doesn't open.
<Eruadan> is that related to lubuntu?
<Unit193> Open a terminal and type  gimp  look for errors.
<Eruadan> ok
<Eruadan> error/: gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libart_lgpl_2.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Unit193> Something to try: sudo apt-get purge gimp* && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gimp    all in terminal.
<ubuntulover> :) 12.04 beta
<pangolin> what is the file manager in Lubuntu?
<RyanM> pcmanfm
<moes> When I boot Lubuntu-10.10 to a Pentiun 3 800mhz 384 ram pc I get a ubuntu-10.10 logo and the specs read Ubuntu. Why
<Unit193> Specs?
<moes> The o/s info reads ubuntu-10.10
<Eruadan> Unit193, that purge worked, now gimp works, thanks. I would like to change the settings of the double click to 1 click to open things
<Eruadan> about my mouse now
<Unit193> Eruadan: If you look at Edit > Preferences while in PCManFM, you should find it.
<Unit193> moes: That's just that boot screen, what about it?
<Unit193> As long as you picked up the right one, I don't see the problem.
<Unit193> Other than using an outdated version.
<moes> That boot screen is the purple Ubuntu-10.10...In a high end pc it is the correct boot screen and o/s info
<Unit193> So? Seems you found a bug after the fact: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases#Stable
<moes> Okay thanks for the info
<E3D31> How do I install xulrunner ?
<Unit193> !software | Eruadan
<ubottu> Eruadan: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Unit193> Drrr....
<Unit193> E3D31: See above.
<E3D31> Okay, thanks
<E3D31> no search results on that pages. xul-runner is not in the repository
<E3D31> but nm, thanks
<Unit193> Sure it is.
<uffo> hello, i try Lubuntu lastest daily 12.04 build and do you know why mounting drives and connecting to internet wants system password. Is this temporary bug. Thanks.
<uffo> is anyone currently live here?
<matt__> yeah uffo
<matt__> uffo, you have installed libpam-gnome-keyring ?
<matt__> if you have this package installed, you should have the option in the password dialog to save the password
<uffo> matt__: no lubuntu wants system password for internet and hdd mounting, it should be rootless like other ubuntus
<matt__> did you even read what I said?
<matt__> oh sry
<matt__> I misread, sry
<matt__> yeah...then dont know
<UnknownCoder> hi, i want to install lubuntu on an external usb-hdd. i have read some articles about it and it sounds not difficult. but one question i allredy have
<UnknownCoder> is it really necessary to unplug/deactivate the internal hdd?
<UnknownCoder> i thought that if i install it to the external drive there will be no changes to the internat one?
<head_victim> UnknownCoder: no, but it's recommended to ensure you don't accidentally install grub to the wrong hdd.
<UnknownCoder> or have i to expect problems with that
<UnknownCoder> head_victim, ok so only i can make the failure myself
<head_victim> If you install grub to the wrong hdd then you can possibly (or even probably) loose data on the internal hdd.
<UnknownCoder> yeah ok i get that
<UnknownCoder> but there will be a question before installing grub where i can choose manually on which hdd or aprtition i want to install grub
<UnknownCoder> there will nothing be installed automaticaly
<UnknownCoder> ?
<head_victim> To my knowledge that's the only reason, but if you want to be certain I'd email the ML.
<head_victim> UnknownCoder: I'd make sure you select the manual partition selection just in case.
<UnknownCoder> ok i just want to know it because it doesn't seem very linux-like to overwrite some data without my explicit command ;)
<UnknownCoder> but in this case i will unplug the hdd just to be sure, cause its my working pc ;)
<UnknownCoder> thank you for the fast answers :)
<head_victim> I haven't installed in so long I can't recall what the options are off the top of my head. There is porbably a walk through online somewhere to confirm there are questions about it if you like
<head_victim> UnknownCoder: no worries mate, you're lucky you caught me, I'm just heading out :)
<pamela> hi to all
<pamela> anyone know the command line of button logout in lubuntu 11.04 please?
<UnknownCoder> pamela, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Shutdown_Button_is_missing_from_LXPanel.2C_how_can_I_add_it.3F
<UnknownCoder> seems to be lubuntu-logout
<pamela> in terminal work, but if i use in cairo-dock don't work
<UnknownCoder> i don't know the syntax of the cairo docks but if it work in terminal it should also in cair-dock
<UnknownCoder> mybe you have to specify some parameters
<pamela> yes... solved... thanks to all!!!
<UnknownCoder> what was it?
<UnknownCoder> you're welcome ;)
<pamela> i have make a new logout.desktop with a command line and copy in the cairo-dock-bar
<pamela> hi to all!
<E3D3> I swapped Ctrl and CapsLock keys with a .xmodmap but can't load it when booting. I tried editing '/etc/x11/xinits/xinitrc', made different '.initrc' and read Lubuntu FAQ & workarounds. Should I continue learning more about xsessions, autostart a shell-script or look for a more straight solution. Can anyone point me in a helpfull direction ?
<Sentynel> E3D3: I use a shell script that just runs xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap, and is autostarted by my DE
<E3D3> Sentynel: I thought about that to but on the FAQ page is only an example of autostarting an application. How do I autostart a shell-script ?
<Sentynel> E3D3: well you ought to be able to tell it to autostart an application and give it the command xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
<Sentynel> I've not done it on LXDE though
<E3D3> I have no .xsessionsrc but if I read well its not for commands, nor is /etc/envirement.
<E3D3> Okay, this is my 1st time I try to use LXDE seriously. Still thanks for trying.
<E3D3> I just discovered #lxde and I'll ask there.
<stlsaint> Unit193: poke
<RoadRat> Hi, i need some help on how to forward traffic from my 3g modem to an other mashine. i have done it with network manager but when i try to install from a ubuntu mini cd it does not work
<RoadRat> It works to an other mashine but werry slow
<qwak> hey, how i can change the display brightness @lubuntu 12.04 ?
<qwak> -_-
<qwak> wix hurensöhne, get aids kthxbye
<guntbert> is there anything (except reboot) you can do against the notification area in the panel sliding towards the left side with time (or with suspend/resumes)?
<pAt_> yes, remove the update watcher from the panel, guntbert
<pAt_> from the files to be started automatically with the system start I ment
<pAt_> that did it for me guntbert
<guntbert> pAt_: bear with me, I installed lubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu system, so where would i do that?
<pAt_> same here guntbert
<pAt_> in the desktop settings, you can choose which programms to be started automatically
<pAt_> and remove the update maganager from the files to be started automatically
<guntbert> pAt_: desktop preferences? no...
<pAt_> I have it in German, I think it shold be that, yes
<guntbert> pAt_: when I right click on the desktop and select "preferences" I don't get any option to choose what files should start
<pAt_> from the start button left bollow, in the setting menu
<guntbert> pAt_: und so wenige leute wie hier sind, können wir auch deutsch reden :-)
<pAt_> :)
<pAt_> ok, dann in Einstellungen im Menu
<pAt_> dort Desktop-Sitzungseinstellungen
<pAt_> Automatisch gestartete Programme
<pAt_> äh Anwendungen
<guntbert> das hab ich nicht ??
<micahg> gilir: FYI, you have upload rights for gdebi again (I got it demoted)
<pAt_> Du hast aber den Menupunkt Einstellungen wenn du auf das Lubuntu Symbol klickst, okder?
<guntbert> jo
<pAt_> dort gibts doch Desktop Sitzungseinstellungen, odeR?
<guntbert> pAt_: eben nicht - ich schau mir gerade das menu selber an
<pAt_> seltsam
<gilir> micahg, thanks :) But I'm not sure I'll ever touch this package :)
<micahg> ok :) lubuntu was the only thing using it
<guntbert> pAt_: kannst du herausfinden, wie das programm heisst? dann start ichs über CLI
<pAt_> ok
<pAt_> guntbert, lxsession.edit
<pAt_> lxsession-edit
<guntbert> ah, das fehlt hier, da hab ich irgenwas nicht mit insstalliert
<pAt_> ok
<pAt_> dort jedenfalls die Aktualisierungsbenachrichtigtung aus den automatisch gestarteten Anwendungen rausnehmen und neu starten, dann sollte das Problem weg sein
<guntbert> jetzt schauts besser aus, und du hast gemeint, den update notifier rauszunehmen, hilft
<pAt_> bei mir wars die Lösung
<pAt_> seither verrutscht da nichts mehr in der Leiste
<guntbert> pAt_: ich probiers jedenfalls - danke :)
<pAt_> gerne :)
<codepal> hey guys - lubuntu's ldm login doesn't allow me to login without a password
<codepal> I just created a bunch of users with automatic login status
<codepal> & it won't log them in, asks for password then doesn't
<guntbert> codepal: only one user can have that status
<codepal> yet in a terminal ( ALT - CTRL - 3 )
<codepal> I can login
<codepal> without passwords
<codepal> guntbert, why the restriction?
<codepal> I'm setting up a kids laptop, I want this a simple as possible...
<codepal> any hack to disable that restriction?
<guntbert> codepal: then give them empty passwords, or teach them to use just 1 key - the automatic logon i the display manager is meant for 1 user to run through
<guntbert> *in
<codepal> ok, ok
<codepal> user switching doesn't have this problem I suppose?
<guntbert> codepal: no idea, I never tried that - best you educate them to rally use passwords (simple as they may be yet)
<guntbert> *really
<codepal> guntbert, thanks for your help
<codepal> you don't by chance any clues on how to use bluetooth dongle's?
<codepal> I tried yesterday to get one to work....
<guntbert> codepal: no problem :)  - as for a dongle - sorry, no
<codepal> spent most of the day installing this, trying that - all with no success
<codepal> seems to me that lubuntu doesn't create a new users skeleton folder & files properly for X login
<codepal> will cp -R my user & chmod & chown to see if that fixes it...
<guntbert> codepal: that depends on the content of /etc/skeleton
<codepal> I have a /etc/ske/ -- & only .bash_logout .bashrc .profile
<codepal> in lubuntu 11.10
<codepal> upgraded from lubuntu 11.04
<codepal> s#/etc/ske/#/etc/skel/#
<guntbert> codepal: right, its skel
<codepal> no basic folders like Documents, Music etc
<codepal> is there some script that runs the setup of all those?
<guntbert> codepal: no idea, sorry, but when I create a new user through the ubuntu system they have those folders, while add-user doesn't create them
<codepal> well for some reason, when I used the User Settings interface and asked for automatic login (it was an option)
<codepal> it hasn't created nada
<codepal> so I guess it shouldn't let me do that
<codepal> ah, I see
<codepal> all the users are set as Custom types
<codepal> instead of Desktop
<codepal> hrmph -- the panel didn't even want to set the users passwords (by hand) - had to use passwd
#lubuntu 2012-03-03
<Name141> is Lubuntu now "offical"
<wxl> Name141: has been
<stlsaint> Name141: yes it is
<wxl> Name141: in fact, we now have beta 1 of precise/12.04 which should be officially released within the next 60 days or so
<wxl> Name141: (which you can download direct from canonical if you like)
<Name141> wxl: Alrighty.  I assume my 4670 will do just fine in Lubuntu? I haven't check to see if it has 3D support and all ?
<wxl> Name141: here's feedback from a 4670 user http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11460635&postcount=19
<wxl> Name141: 3d support means different things to different people but regardless of what it is, even if it's not out of the box, it's a canonical variant, so you can install anything from the repos, e.g. compiz
<Name141> wxl: I just want to replace XP with something that sure the ..er.. sure aint Unity.
<Name141> everything but mIRC is native to linux I use anyway.
<wxl> Name141: well yeah anything will work :D
<valdur55> http://youtu.be/VC7wXPcqjhM funny bug :)
<Name141> was VLC updated to 2.0 yet? I wonder ?
<wxl> Name141: the nice thing about lubuntu is minimal resource usage. admittedly it can be a bit spartan for some folks. but i think if you want to do something like 3d e.g. (i do a lot of audio) then it keeps the os/gui from hogging all your resources
<wxl> Name141: i'd say grab a live cd and have at it
<valdur55> damn xubuntu :(
<Name141> yeah, I might as well install it.
<wxl> sure, you can try it first tho
<wxl> oh man i just found out l2ork uses ubuntu. i'm going to coerce them to use lubuntu http://l2ork.music.vt.edu/main/?page_id=56
<wxl> all this darn compiling. someone needs to teach them how to make a ppa ;)
<wxl> sorry, off-topic but interesting
<wxl> off to home. holler at us if you need help Name141
<kanliot> someone messed with the default terminal colors in precise.  is this a bug?
<deitarion> Does anyone know which icon the update manager wants to use for "some repos couldn't be updated from" which is missing from the default Lubuntu icon theme?
<deitarion> (The repo which provides my preferred Timidity patch set is unreliable and I'm not overly fond of having an eye-grabbing red "no" sign in my otherwise monochrome tray)
<Name141> wxl: I can't download large files till 1 AM anyway lol, so no need to holler about nothing till atleast like.. 3 AM lol
<Name141> anyway, I'm assuming it'll probably run fine with a E2160 + 4670 ?
<Name141> and 2GB RAM (DDR2.. forgot what speed)
<wxl> Name141: yeah you should be more than fine
<Name141> wxl: I just wish I could find something else than hughesnet out in the country ;p
<wxl> Name141: sattelite ;)
<Name141> wxl: that's what it is
 * wxl yawns
<mysteriousdarren> Wild Blue?
<James_KL> hello , installing lubuntu , gives that error x86_64 : http://bitsy.me/img4dy - WTF?
<Xethron> What is lubuntu's minimum system requirements?
<UnknownArtists> hi am using a fresh installation of lubuntu on my external hdd on my notebook
<UnknownArtists> now i plugged in a second (external) monitor
<UnknownArtists> but all the setup-tools for my monitors doesn't mention the monitor
<UnknownArtists> except of the nvidia tool it shows the monitor but only under the GPU0-settings
<UnknownArtists> the Xserver disply configuration only sais: unabble to load x display configuration page. failed to query noscanout for screen 0
<UnknownArtists> what can i do to activate my external monitor
<UnknownArtists> ?
<phillw> Xethron: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_Requirements
<UnknownArtists> ok found it out by myself
<UnknownArtists> had to use another nvidia driver
<phillw> UnknownArtists: thnks for checking back :)
<Xethron_> phillw, thanks :)
<Xethron> phillw, how smooth would lubuntu run on a 700 MHz PIII IBM Laptop with 128MB of RAM?
<phillw> Xethron: it will not be the fastest system in the world, but a PIII should be faster than a PII which is as about as low as we go.
<phillw> I'd suggest 512MB of Swap on a 128MB system. Also, you will have to use the alternate CD as you do not have enough RAM to use the Desktop install.
<Xethron> I currently have a CLI of Arch Linux installed, using vim and gcc for programming. I have developed the need to view PDF's, however FrameBuffer is too slow, and takes me forever to find the right page in a 800 page document...
<Xethron> So I am looking to install something with a x for the sole reason to view PDF's and maybe video's
<phillw> Xethron: if you have the hard disk space, you can dual boot to fully test.
<Xethron> I have downloaded the minimul install...
<Xethron> But ill try the duel boot thing perhaps
<phillw> hmm, okay - you could have used the Alternate 11.10, but mini install will be okay.
<Xethron> ah :/
<Xethron> Whats the difference?
<phillw> if you do go for manual partitioning, you tell lubuntu to use your existing /swap partition to save disk space.
<Xethron> I will
<Xethron> I set it up to 512mb...
<Xethron> So it should be perfect :)
<phillw> Alternate has the system on the CD and is a text based version of the Desktop system. mini-iso contains just the very basic ubuntu kernel stuff and reqiures to be connected by ethernet to get the lubuntu system.
<phillw> It does have the advantage in your case, of being able to install lubuntu-core which is the slimmest lubuntu we do!
<Xethron> How big is the install roughly? Just curious as I have a set internet
<phillw> about same as a CD for desktop, it will be less for -core. (so about 500-600 MB)
<Hetman> hello i have little problem ;) when i clicking right mouse on my desktop i have openbox, how can i switch bax to that lxde thing ?
<Xethron> thanks phillw, you have been a great help :)
<phillw> Hetman: I thought right click was supposed to open open-box? Let me go check :)
<Hetman> phillw: i turn it on, but before that i have that menu from lxde - where i can change wallpaper add folder to the desktop create activator
<phillw> Hetman: I've had to ask, as I don't have access to a lubuntu system at the moment & my memory isn't good enough!
<Hetman> no problem ;) no i look for command to get that desktop setting i want to change my wallpaper ;p in obconf there is no option for that
<phillw> Hetman: is this the issue? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Right-clicking_on_desktop_pulls_up_a_menu_that_is_missing_the_.22Desktop_Preferences.22_option_and_now_I_can.27t_change_my_wallpaper
<Hetman> yeah
<Hetman> thanks
<phillw> you're welcome :)
<Xethron_> phillw, I cant seem to format unpartitioned space...
<Xethron_> nvm
<Xethron_> wait, no, that didn't work ether
<Xethron_> it says its unusable...
<phillw> Xethron_: make sure the hard drive is not mounted
<Xethron_> I have shrinked one partition (7.9GB to 6GB)
<Xethron_> Now I have 1.9GB of unusable space
<Xethron_> How do I format it to ext2?
<phillw> Xethron_: the format you want is ext4, but have you comitted the change of shrinking the partition to the hard disk yet?
<Xethron_> no, it keeps saying I haven't selected a root filesystem yet
<Xethron_> haha
<Xethron_> wait, I believe it has been written to disk
<phillw> he he. allocate / to the unallocated area - choose ext4 and put an X in the box to format it, then select your /swap partition and mark it is to be used as swap. When you commit, it should do both options at the same time.
<Xethron_> Ok, when I select the "unusable" space, and press enter, it says: "How to use this free space: [Show Cylinder/head/sector information]"
<Xethron_> When I select that, it says "The free space starts from (808,116,57) and ends at 1035,254,63)
<Xethron_> When I select continue, im back at the partitioner
<phillw> Xethron_: exit the partitioner and re-boot. Then go back into manually partition and try again is all I can think of off the top of my head. It was a long time ago I wrote up the instructions for mini-iso and I don't have a mini-iso with me (I'm away from home).
<Xethron_> haha. np :)
<leszek> hi
<phillw> leszek: hi :)
<phillw> Xethron: how's it going?
<Xethron> phillw, I gave up due to Internet. I did find out however that my University has Kubuntu 11.10 DVD images on their server which I can download for free. Is it possible to install Lubuntu through the Kubuntu DVD in order to save downloads?
<Xethron> Because, im just gessing here, but the main difference is kde vs lxde...
<Xethron> And I don't want any of the added apps besides a PDF viewer, and maybe a video/music player. And maybe a gui text editor. Other than that, all the other apps I use are CLI based, like vim and gcc and so forth.
<KM0201> Xethron: you should be able to..  lxde is in the repos, but you'll have all that KDE bloat
<Xethron> :/
<Sentynel> Xethron: you can install lubuntu-desktop and remove the kde packages, sure, but you will need to download the lxde components when you do that
<Xethron> Ok, yea, that I don't want
<Xethron> My PC will crash under that
<Name141> I'm having to go in to tty1 (ctrl + Alt + F1 ) to trigger my KVM switch's hotlink keys (scroll lock + scroll lock) and then when I switch back to the lubuntu machine, ctrl + alt + F7 to return to the GUI.  Anyway to just be able to use scroll lock + scroll lock in the way that windows OS' do to trigger the KVM switch ?
<Xethron> Fine, ill just ask a friend to download for me
<Sentynel> Xethron: the lubuntu packages are probably a lot smaller than the whole iso, and if you don't want any of the apps you could just install lubuntu-core, which'll be even smaller
<sovtware> or LXDE is similar to KDE when it comes to the menu?
<KM0201> sovtware: other than it doesn't suck
<KM0201> Xethron: where do you live if you don't mind me asking? (US?)
<sovtware> KM0201 I mean with KDE and stuck to me I like but I can not have it I have now XFCE menu but I do not like me too much in terms of speed and stability can download and view the faster will it be?
<Xethron> South Africa :)
<KM0201> Xethron: ah ok.. well, i've mailed CD's to folks in the US on a few occasions, usually only cost a buck...
<KM0201> if you were in the US, i was gonna mail you one
<Xethron> wait wait wait... :D
<Xethron> My university has lubuntu 11.10 and 12.04 :D
<Xethron> man, they are up to date
<KM0201> well hey, there you go. (i'm running 12.04 at the moment)
<Xethron> Ill go download it for free this Monday
<Xethron> 12.04 is still in dev right?
<KM0201> free is good
<Xethron> Yea, we can download stuff from the UP server for free if we use one of their PC's
<sovtware> I install and see podobo is lighter than the other thing I do not like gnome
<sovtware> I walk around the plate appears later
<ubi_> hi
<KM0201> o/
<ubi_> guys, what version of lubuntu should i install, there are many of them and that confuses me
<Name141> 11.10 probably.
<KM0201> ubi_: 11.10 is the current stable version, i'd go w/ that
<ubi_> 11.10 will be supported until April 2013 says, what that means
 * KM0201 is running 12.04
<Name141> You'll have to update then.
<KM0201> ubi_: exactly what it means, it will be supported (with security updates, etc..) until april '13
<KM0201> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ubi_> so is it safe to install it now
<KM0201> ubi_: yes, it is the current stable release
<ubi_> i am getting that :)
<KM0201> is lubuntu 12.04, gonna be LTS?
<KM0201> ubi_: no, lubuntu 12.04 is still beta 1, very buggy, you're new, don't do that
<Name141> Yes.
<ubi_> im gonna get 11.10
<KM0201> thats what you want to do.
<ubi_> ty
<KM0201> lubuntu 12.04, will be out in april, then you can upgrade to 12.04, then your desktop will be supported for 5yrs
<KM0201> lol, well, guess he didn't care abou tthat
<ed3678654> greetings, I am new to linux, installed lubuntu everything was ok, then changed something in desktop settings and now on the main screen when clicked right mouse button, the options like create new folder dissapeared instead I have  new options like emulate terminal obcong, reconfigure restart, etc. My question is how do I change it back the way it was?
<smile4ever> ed3678654: you tried logging out and logging in back again? :)
<tr33m4n> ed3678654, think you may of accidentally changed a setting to do with showing the openbox menu instead of LXDE
<tr33m4n> the menu you are now seeing is the openbox menu (the window manager)
<ed3678654> yes I have tried that, still its the same, I changed something in desktop settings (ticked one of the boxes) and now this happens
<smile4ever> hmm :s
<tr33m4n> surely you can go back into the settings from the menu and change the setting back?
<tr33m4n> I remember there being a setting to show the openbox menu or not, however currently I am on Ubu not Lubu
<ed3678654> how can I go into settings when that menu was accesible by clicking the right mouse button
<ed3678654> ?
<smile4ever> ed3678654: i'll look for you :)
<tr33m4n> ed3678654, sorry I'm not familiar with your configuration... do you not have a menu button in the task bar on the bottom left?
<tr33m4n> or try running obconf from the command line if you can get a prompt up
<ed3678654> I have weird looking X button
<ed3678654> I think thats menu
<tr33m4n> try it and see
<smile4ever> ed3678654: Actually, I was able to fix it.  It seems that "openbox-lxde" was the standard startup in /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/config.  I changed it to "openbox" and that seems to work.  I rather liked the LXDE mouse menu, as it had a few other features with it.  But the inability to change the menu was ultimately a problem.
<smile4ever> you need to change it in the other way :)
<smile4ever> so not openbox but openbox-lxde :)
<smile4ever> try running from terminal: sudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/config
<smile4ever> and change the setting from openbox to openbox-lxde
<smile4ever> and than save :)
<ed3678654> (config) opedned but the file is empty
<smile4ever> hmm.. wont work :|
<smile4ever> Lubuntu has special folders: )
<smile4ever> wait a moment :) i will look into it even more
<smile4ever> :p
<smile4ever> sudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<smile4ever> and change the window-manager line to "window_manager=openbox-lubuntu"
<smile4ever> without those double quotes :)
<smile4ever> save it and log out :)
<tr33m4n> think he just changed it in lxde login screen
<ed3678654> but its already like that
<ed3678654> "window_manager=openbox-lubuntu"
<smile4ever> ed3678654: :|
<smile4ever> crazy :|
<tr33m4n> i think essentially it had defaulted somehow on the lxde login screen, but all is right now ed3678654 ?
<ed3678654> no, when I click right button I still get obcong reconfigurte restart etc
<ed3678654> ok i will try logging out
<wxl> shoot this is in the faq
<smile4ever> wxl: you mean add it? :p
<wxl> no the solution is there
<smile4ever> wxl: really :p
<tr33m4n> wxl let me guess, obconf, change a tick box :p
<ed3456765> ok so I still get that open box thng/dialog..
<wxl> tr33m4n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Right-clicking_on_desktop_pulls_up_a_menu_that_is_missing_the_.22Desktop_Preferences.22_option_and_now_I_can.27t_change_my_wallpaper
<wxl> ^^^ ed3456765
<smile4ever> ed3456765: happy Lubuntu'ing :D
<phillw> Xethron: yes it is, and you can also then switch to pure lubuntu from any of the *buntu family. We are a family and do encourage people to try and decide which is best suited for thier needs.
<tr33m4n> I knew it was something like that :) not running Lubu at the mo, couldn't provide exact support
<smile4ever> tr33m4n: i'm lubuntu but i didn't knew how to get it back after you disabled it :p
<smile4ever> i was looking for the window but you can't find it if you disable the option :p
<ed3456765> Yessssss that fixed it, thanks alot guys
<wxl> tr33m4n: you need a vm
<wxl> np ed3456765
<phillw> Xethron: the pure lxde is at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde but on the left hand side he says how to remove any previous flavour you have tried once you have decided and remove all the apps from the other system.
<tr33m4n> wxl running test arch tomcat vm atm on an underpowered laptop, think 2 would kill it :p
<phillw> Xethron: those instructions do NOT remove data. If you then wish to re-install a program, all your stuff (profiles etc.) will still be there.
<phillw> You can trust psychocats, he is a main suppport forum staffer & is a guy I both know & thank for taking the time to write up a correct version of instructions.
<sovtware> LXDE downloading it may just be me good to walk :)
<sovtware> I have XFCE Unity Gnome I do not like Gnome ... KDE and I stuck to the windows do not come back! I have one good walk a graphical desktop
<phillw> sovtware: see the link I posted for Xethron to get the list of everything to remove. I'm due in a meeting in 15 mins, but I'm sure one the guys will talk you taking everything else out & leave you with lubuntu
<phillw> If not, Ping and I'll let you know when meeting is finished
<Xethron> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<phillw> sorry Xethron I meant to ping sovtware
<Xethron> I just forwarded him the link :)
<sovtware> :-)
<sovtware> 3 GB RAM Graphics giforce AMD 8500 Duo and KDE 2.6 I stuck with Unity I prefer not to write :-) XFCE is great only because it is so Gnome;/ I still see Lubuntu
<sovtware> I use goggles translator: P so do not laugh in case of errors
<sovtware> messed something xD
<CTtechguy> what is the default network manger?
<nothingspecial> CTtechguy, network-manager
<CTtechguy> nothingspecial: thank you
<nothingspecial> np
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> could I get some help with audio routing?
<mattwj2002> how do you disable one sound card and route all the sound to a bluetooth headset like you can easily do in windows
<mattwj2002> bluetooth is enable and all setup
<mattwj2002> with blueman
<wxl> mattwj2002: alt-f2, type `alsamixer`, hit enter
<mattwj2002> is ssh okay?
<mattwj2002> I am right next to it
<wxl> sure
<mattwj2002> okay I am there
<wxl> that's the lubuntu system audio controls
<wxl> pretty basic but it does the trick
<wxl> and it's kind of self explanitory-- tells you what to do
<wxl> what i'm not sure of, not using bluetooth, is if the bluetooth device comes across as an audio device to the system
<mattwj2002> I don't see my bluetooth there though
<wxl> can't imagine it wouldn't but i'm not sure
<wxl> mattwj2002: looks like you may have to do this by hand http://blueman-project.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=318
<wxl> yeah here's better instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<wxl> just ignore the pulseaudio stuff
<mattwj2002> okay
<mattwj2002> hmm
<wxl> there is package bluez-alsa too
<mattwj2002> what is that?
<wxl> Bluetooth ALSA support
<wxl> ;)
<wxl> i'd try the instructions above-- moding the asoundrc is pretty easy
<wxl> to be frank i'm not sure of the right answer and i don't have a device to test it with
<wxl> hopefully that gives you enough of a start tho to figure it out
<mattwj2002> thanks
<sovtware> goodnight all
<tr33m4n> night
#lubuntu 2012-03-04
<gajbooks> What would be an easy to use package manager that lets you search by categories without any advanced options that would be good for a newbie.
<phillw> gajbooks: LSC :)
<phillw> It will be fully ready for 12.04, but even under 11.10 it is doing quite well. Still a couple of minor niggles to sort out, but it is certainly functional for a new comer.
<phillw> gajbooks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_to_install_Lubuntu_Software_Center
<gajbooks> I just wen't with the Ubuntu one.
<gajbooks> Thanks though.
<gajbooks> (Just the software-center package)
<metsys23> hi there
<benonsoftware> Howdy metsys23
<metsys23> quick question: what office suite you recommend me?
 * benonsoftware uses LibreOffice
<holstein> +1
<metsys23> ok, i will try it, thanks!
<metsys23> (just install lubuntu, I will came here from now on)
<adam__> Testing out Lubuntu 12.04 Beta, I keep getting errors and it wants to send a bug report, but all that does is take me to a website. Do I have to create an account just to send an error report?
<holstein> i would ask in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> and, you can create a lauchpad account if you like
<adam__> ok thanks
<stlsaint> adam__: yes to report a bug on launchpad you need to create an account
<stlsaint> spam and all...
<stlsaint> tata for now
<adam__> thanks
<lubi> hi,  where can i find lubuntu 11.10 PC (Intel x86) desktop CD MD5 Sum hash
<lubi> so i can compare it is it good
<smile4ever> lubi: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/ :)
<lubi> ty!
<smile4ever> you're welcome :)
<tata> I install Rakkarack 0.3.0 on Lubuntu 10.04, and do nothing, why?
<tata> Rakarrack
<Myrtti> well it's not in Ubuntu repositories... how did you install it?
<tata> from synaptic p.m.
<Myrtti> but it's not on repositories, so did you add a PPA?
<tata> also, install jack audio
<tata> whar is PPA
<tata> what
<AlanBell> !info rakkarack
<ubottu> Package rakkarack does not exist in oneiric
<smile4ever> personal package assistant :)
<smile4ever> a source from which you can get up-to-date software :)
<AlanBell> archive rather than assistant
<smile4ever> AlanBell: yeah :p I guessed the a :)
<topyli> Myrtti: rakarrack is in the repos
<AlanBell> !info rakarrack
<ubottu> rakarrack (source: rakarrack): Simple and easy guitar effects processor for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.1-3 (oneiric), package size 2455 kB, installed size 8368 kB
<topyli> just a typo :)
<Myrtti> so it is
<tata> but do not work
<AlanBell> tried running it from the command line?
<AlanBell> so in a terminal window type "rakarrack" hit return and see what happens
<metsys23> hi there
<metsys23> I just install lubuntu in my laptop, came from xubuntu that i belive is too heavy
<metsys23> but after a fresh install I miss some things, for example: lubuntu have no ubuntu software center instaled, what you advise me to use to install apps?
<mlpokn> guys
<mlpokn> my brightness always gets maxed out at startup?! How can I fix it?
<pip__> trying to install  12.04 beta1 from March 1st from alternate i386.iso off a flash drive created with unetbootin & I'm getting: this is not a valid ubuntu cd or words to that effect.  Anybody have any clue what that's about?
<pip__> md5sum was good by the way
<smile4ever> bye :)
<Wooden_Android> hello! could someone help me figure out why my wireless adapter isn't working?
<Wooden_Android> it is a Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
<KM0201> Wooden_Android: do you know what chipset it is? i assume its an intel of some sort, but i've been fooled before
<Wooden_Android> where/how do i find out the chipset?
<KM0201> is it a usb or internal device?
<Wooden_Android> its internal
<KM0201> open a terminal  type  lspci (LSPCi)  and hit enter... loook through your devices, and find your wireless adapter
<Wooden_Android> a terminal in linux? or a terminal in windows?
<KM0201> linux.. windows isn/t gonna tell you anything
<Wooden_Android> its difficult because i have to run windows to get on irc
<KM0201> well, the only real way to find out, is to run that command under Linux... can you not cable yourself to your router for af ew minutes?
<Wooden_Android> i don't have an ethernet cable, but i have another computer so in a minute ill just get on irc on the other computer
<KM0201> ok
<hydrozii> ok so lspci ?
<KM0201> yes
<KM0201> lspci
<hydrozii> alright it gives a lot of output, what are we looking for?
<KM0201> find your wireless device
<hydrozii> just the Network controller?
<KM0201> it'll look something like 'network controller:  then read the description, and see if it mentions wireless"
<hydrozii> ok its.. Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<KM0201> thats what lspci says?
<hydrozii> thats what it says about network controllers yes
<rfiaca> hi! what software you advise me to use in alternative to sugarsync? I am new in lubuntu, in windows i use sugarsync but i think there is no linux client to sugarsync :(
<KM0201> hmm, that makes no sense
<KM0201> what is sugarsync?
<hydrozii> :/ i can try to tell you as much info as i can think of that could be relevent?
<rfiaca> KM0201, is like dropbox, but with more free space :)
<KM0201> hmm, never heard of it, so i'm guessing they don't have a Linux client
<KM0201> hydrozii: kinda hard to say, cuz it doesn't sound like you're getting a chipset identification in your output
<rfiaca> yup, but what software you advise me to use instead of sugarsync, with a good linux client, and some more space that dropbox... :)
<KM0201> um, Ubuntu 1 (i think thats what its called) has 5gigs for free
<KM0201> but i don't know how much you consider "enough"
<rfiaca> KM0201, 5gb is nice, but i need a client to use in linux and windows machines
<hydrozii> maybe there is relevent output that i didn't say.. Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
<KM0201> i don't think thats it.
<KM0201> actually, i'm almost sure it's not
<hydrozii> well.. what about Ethernet controller or ISA Bridge?
<KM0201> ethernet might be it.. but unlikely whats it say?
<hydrozii> it says Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<KM0201> that's for a cable connection
<hydrozii> i was reading https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html
<hydrozii> and it recommends using sudo lshw -C network
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> it really doesn't matter what you run, you need to figure out what chipset it is... i could give you 10 different commands that would tell you that.. it's just lspci is the easiest
<hydrozii> i tried it in the past and got none of the 4 outputs it says i should get but right now it reads DISABLED
<hydrozii> so how could my wireless adapter be disabled?
<KM0201> even if its disabled, it should still show up in lspci
<hydrozii> the hardware switch is definitly on, and it works in windows
<KM0201> type this in a terminal      rfkill list
<KM0201> does it say anything about wireless being blocked?
<hydrozii> alright, for acer-wireless: Wireless LAN it gives me soft bocked: yes Hard blocked: no
<KM0201> type this
<KM0201> rkill unblock all
<KM0201> then run rfkill list again
<hydrozii> you mean rfkill unblock all?
<KM0201> yes, sorry
<hydrozii> ok i did and rfkill list gives the exact same output as before?
<KM0201> dunno, you got something weird going on.
<KM0201> beyond me
<hydrozii> >.<
<hydrozii> its a brand new computer
<KM0201> that really doesn't mean anything
<KM0201> did you not try a live cd/usb before installing?
<KM0201> and what version of lubuntu did you install?
<hydrozii> yah i haven't installed, this is all running from a live cd
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> what version?
<hydrozii> its actually ubuntu 11.10 64bit that im testing with right now
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> well, i gotta run...
<KM0201> good luck w/ it
<hydrozii> i also have a new 64bit version of linux mint that doesn't have wireless either
<hydrozii> arlgiht :/
<KM0201> well, mint/ubuntu run off the same kernel.. so... it's not surprising mint doesn't work either
<hydrozii> alright well thanks for trying
<KM0201> np
<KM0201> you might try downloading the Lubuntu 12.04 beta.. since you're just trying on a live cd.. it's running a new kernel, might have better luck
<hydrozii> anychance i can get you to give me a link to the download page?
<KM0201> my wireless doesn't work on 11.10 either, but it's flawless onn 12.04
<KM0201> hang on
<hydrozii> yah that sounds like a good idea then
<hydrozii> on my last computer lubuntu worked really well until about 6months ago when i couldn't get my wireless to work
<KM0201> well crap, now i can't find it.
<hydrozii> well if you can't find it, i probably won't, does ubuntu 12.04 have a new kernel as well?
<hydrozii> because i found a ubuntu 12.04 download
<KM0201> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/beta-1/
<KM0201> i installed it on the alpha version, and it's been running great for me (but i'm pretty proficient with linux)
<hydrozii> well ill give it a try
<KM0201> good luck
<gjrao039y3> Hi, I'm hoping to get some help with Lubuntu due to my lack of audio output. I checked so far that the snd module is loaded and alsa doesn't have it muted. This is my soundcard listing from aplay -l:
<gjrao039y3> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<gjrao039y3> 	Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff31
<gjrao039y3> 	Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 40
<gjrao039y3> 	Memory at c0400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<gjrao039y3> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<gjrao039y3> 	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<gjrao039y3> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<gjrao039y3> Please tell me no one answered while I was reconneting.
<tata> I use lubuntu 10.04,  if someone know my user and password, is it possible to still my files by internet?
<Myrtti> not unless you've got something installed that allows it. Unlikely.
<Myrtti> not by default no.
<tata> can I check is it installated something like that?
<gjrao039y3> Open up your package manager and look for a server. That's the most likely risk.
<tata> synaptic package manager?
<gjrao039y3> Yes, Synaptic is what you probable have.
<tata> ok I type server, what name is of software?
<tata> I have: cups, dnsutils, gnupg...
<tata> gvfs, jackd,...
<tata> xauth
<gjrao039y3> None of those are a server. As far as name I can't really say. There are many servers you could install from many sources but I'd wager that you didn't. I assume you did the install yourself correct.
<gjrao039y3> Well not a server in the internet sense anyway.
<tata> ok
<gjrao039y3>  I'm hoping to get some help with Lubuntu on my old Toshiba Satellite L35-S2366 due to my lack of audio output which works fine in Debian 6 after unmuting it and Ubuntu out-of-the-box. A spec sheet can be found here: http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/product/pdf_files/detailed_specs/satellite_L35-S2366.pdf. I checked so far that the snd module is loaded and alsa doesn't have it muted. This is my soundcard listing from aplay -l:
<gjrao039y3> This is my soundcard listing from aplay -l:
<gjrao039y3> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)	Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff31 	Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 40	Memory at c0400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]	Capabilities: <access denied>	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<rfiaca> there are any setting to configure lubuntu shortcuts? thanks
<andresinmp> hello, sorry but tried to join mailing list.
<andresinmp> I tried 12.04 beta would you mind if I share my results?
<andresinmp> https://twitter.com/#!/Andresinmp/status/176421071677964289/photo/1
<andresinmp> https://twitter.com/#!/Andresinmp/status/176424675147128833/photo/1
<andresinmp> https://twitter.com/#!/Andresinmp/status/176424966319898625/photo/1
<andresinmp> Will try a live CD another day see if it is fixed. hopefully I will be in mailing list.
<gjrao039y3> Finally found the problem with my sound. Figured I'd post on it incase someone else has the same issue and can find this on ubuntulog bots files.
<gjrao039y3> It seems that for whatever reason Lubuntu installs don't add your user to the audio group by default.
<gjrao039y3> So just load uasers-admin and click manage groups and under audio groups properties check the box for your user name.
<gjrao039y3> Oops, "load up users-admin" not "load uasers-admin".
<gjrao039y3> Keyboard needs cleaned again. Sorry.
<rawfodog> Alternatives for slypheed ?
<rawfodog> Id use thunderbird, but it doesnt minimize to the tray
#lubuntu 2013-02-25
<Catbuntu> hi
<Vivekananda> hello
<Vivekananda> anyone here
<Vivekananda> guys pardon me if this is a very naive question but is it possible to really have a desktop like the ones they show in movies and tv series
<Vivekananda> is it just aesthetically morphed or really existent ?
<cerebrate> with the imagination the will and the energy what cannot be done cannot be done, other than that have fun
<nicfer> I created another usb with universal usb installer, but this one gives me a /casper/something not found error after the 'grub' thing
<nicfer> wait...
<nicfer> it's the desktop installer, not the alternate
<nicfer> whoops
<nicfer> it seems my iso was corrupt after all
<nicfer> integrity check from the lubuntu booter
<nicfer> what tool can I use to check md5 integrity under windows?
<cerebrate> md5summer.org has some
<nicfer> wait, I'll see
<cerebrate> oh ok
<genii-around> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nicfer> I just managed to do it myself
<nicfer> and yes, md5 of my iso is wrong
<cerebrate> ok :/
<nicfer> I'll download it from direct download, the two previous ones were from torrent
<phillw> nicfer: which version do you need?
<nicfer> 12.10 alternate
<phillw> nicfer: the mirror that I host is quite quick for direct downloads, saves putting any strain on the ubuntu servers http://phillw.net/isos/
<phillw> it's on a 100 MB/s back bone and not too heavily used.
<nicfer> I had started already download from the ubuntu servers, at 38% right now
<nicfer> sorry
<phillw> okies, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#Mirror_Sites has the mirror sites. Handy to know round about release time :)
<phillw> The raring parts for 13.04 will start being uploaded as the beta testing starts.
<nicfer> can I use the downloaded iso and use it as a seed for torrents?
<nicfer> I mean for the official torrent chain
<phillw> nicfer: once you have got the iso MD5'd as okay, you are more than welcome to torrent share it.
<phillw> just add yourself to it.
<phillw> looking at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ it seems lubuntu people prefer to use direct downloads :)
<cerebrate> i like you
<cerebrate> i like you lubuntu
<phillw> cerebrate: our aim is to please those who use it :)
<cerebrate> i want a different color scheme for lxde please :>
 * cerebrate isn't used to nice treatment on irc :S
<cerebrate> figgered it out :D
<cerebrate> hooray
<cerebrate> ;-;
<nicfer> how can I add my file to the torrent?
<phillw> nicfer: have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitTorrent
<phillw> transmission is the regular system installed.
<cerebrate> how can we cross all the gaps to make lubuntu as facile and intuitiveish as ubuntu?
<cerebrate> in a way, intuitive spontaneous and creative according to each user's needs i guess
<cerebrate> how do you increase panel size to accomodate more
<cerebrate> stuff
<cerebrate> belayed: satisfactory gap crossing
<cerebrate> can lxde create a 2d array instead of a 1d array for quicklaunch?
<cerebrate> belayed: satisfactory gap crossing
<inductiveload> cerebrate: did you get your multi-row launchbar working?
<Dii_Pundiih> Hi. I have a question about the lxpanel, i run lubuntu 12.04.. I run two monitors in twinview with nvidas drivers 304.64 and it is like the desktop is a long stretched one even if, if i maximize a window it maximize to fill only one monitor.. the left namely. i would like to know if this is how it is in twinwiew.. or if one could make it so somehow that it can maximize in right monitor also and that there is seperated lxpanels for both monitors.. i have 
<inductiveload> Dii_Pundiih: if you drag the window onto the right monitor, you can maximize it there as well
<inductiveload> i don't think you can have two complete lxpanels, one for each monitor - at least mine complained when I tried to start another one
<cerebrate> inductiveload yes :3 just had to modulate the parameters
<cerebrate> in panel settings
<inductiveload> excellent :-)
<cerebrate> ok everything on my panel turned pretty much completely monotone
<cerebrate> toggling edge position alleviated anomaly :D
<cerebrate> alright now i need to set my startup sequence to disable my touchpad
<cerebrate> i have a disability that prevents me from using a touchpad effectively, according to tentative experiment and experiance
<cerebrate> i want it disabled from startup
<cerebrate> but don't know scripting
<cerebrate> except for cheating in games 8)
<nicfer> hi again...
<nicfer> I'm having issues with usb booting
<nicfer> more specifically with the recording
<nicfer> I try to use various tools (linux live usb and dd mainly) but both result in corrupt boot drives
<zleap> nicfer, what about unetbootln
<nicfer> it doesn't seem to have support for 12.10 alternate
<zleap> you can just chose the iso file and then use to write to a usb disk
<gomiboy> nicfer: have you checked the md5sum of the file you downloaded?
<zleap> start up disk creator is for ubuntu,  unetbootln can work with all iso files
<zleap> gomiboy, good point
<nicfer> md5 of the iso is correct
<zleap> ok
<gomiboy> nicfer: what do you mean with corrupt drives? Starts to boot and then stops, doesn't boot at all or...
<nicfer> I go to the check disk integrity and it reports a bad .deb file
<zleap> gomiboy, something to look into http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ support for lubuntu
<gomiboy> nicfer: always the same .deb or changes?
<nicfer> it varies if I use either linux live or dd
<nicfer> but the debs are the same for each program
<gomiboy> nicfer: my guess is a broken usb drive... do you have another around to try?
<bulletrulz> i have a problem with lubunut for some reason the top of the screen looks like a little tiny bit is cut off
<marsje> my skype seems broken... the skype window does not have a border... I 1st installed skype from skype.com, but after that I purged it and installed it from the canonical repository
<marsje> any idea what is wrong?
#lubuntu 2013-02-26
<cerebrate> how do i upgrade my wetware from using lubuntu successfully to using archlinux successfully, given abundant resources of all hues?
<phillw> cerebrate: wet ware? try http://phillw.net/waterproofpiglet.jpg
<cerebrate> i mean them there neural nets in the back of my brain and the rest of my body
<cerebrate> ;p
<cerebrate> and how i apply myself to info'matics
<Vivekananda> hey there
<Vivekananda> anyone around
<cerebrate> hi vive
<cerebrate> ^5 :D
<teh> hello everyone
<cerebrate> i require subdued colors to use my computer without damaging my eyes
<cerebrate> how do i modulate the window border et cetera to look subdued
<JohnDoe_71Rus> themes ?
<cerebrate> accessed through what, searched settings & preferences, nothing popped out to me
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ambiance%20&%20Radiance%20Themes%20for%20Xfce&LXDE?content=146674
<JohnDoe_71Rus> GTK 2.x GTK 1.x themes
<JohnDoe_71Rus> and GTK 3.x
<JohnDoe_71Rus> openbox themes for window borders
<cerebrate> error in attempt to access http url
<cerebrate> processing
<JohnDoe_71Rus> even  http://gnome-look.org ?
<tehRidler> yeah i can use that thanks
<cerebrate> failed in applying subdued theme to personal computer, request help
<cerebrate> very beginner at this
<cerebrate> all prior and future and current assistance appreciated tremendously
<JohnDoe_71Rus> cerebrate: download theme file. unpack them to /home/%user_name%/.themes
<cerebrate> link to 'theme file' instead led to a deviantart page ;-;
<cerebrate> computer this whore!
 * cerebrate beats his computer at chess
<cerebrate> thanks so much jd
<redtape-renegade> How do I access wifi on Lubuntu 12.10 ? where is the system tray icon for the wireless monitor ?
<holstein> redtape-renegade: theres a network applet that should "just work" when wireless is working
<redtape-renegade> I dont know how to 'log-on' to the intwernet cafe when I am there .. where do I put in the password ??
<holstein> redtape-renegade: so, you are able to connect to other wifi access points?
<redtape-renegade> I dont know .. when I unplug the CAT-5 cable at home .. I am offline .. I've never used wifi on this Lubuntu machine .. but I am told it is working but I cannot connect ??
<redtape-renegade> i.e. it sees access points..
<holstein> redtape-renegade: i would reduce variables and test.. make an open network with a router to test with at home... test with whatever operating system you are used to using (main ubuntu or xubuntu) via a live CD, so you know the hardware works. then, jump to LXDE knowing that it will all work, then go to cafe
<redtape-renegade> ..it works with other computers like my nook color etc .. I just don't know how to get it working on my netbook Samsung N135 .. there is little help on the forums but popey says it does see the access points .. I just don't know how to connect the dots ??
<redtape-renegade> where do i put in the password etc ?
<redtape-renegade> where is the icon .. on Ubuntu it is in the top-right ??
<redtape-renegade> Be right back ..
<holstein> redtape-renegade: you need to test with that *exact* hardware... right now, you are testing multiple variables
<holstein> you are at a coffee shop with a wifi access point that you dont control, on an operating system you are unfamiliar with, with hardware that im not sure you have tested with linux
<redtape-renegade> holstein; Ok I understand that , but I don't even know *how* to get on the Wifi *at home* .. *HOw* do I do this ??
<holstein> redtape-renegade: i literally just click on the wifi access point and fill in the prompts, but that is assuming your wifi hardware is working properly.. have you used this machine with linux before?
<redtape-renegade> yes.
<holstein> redtape-renegade: cool... elaborate
<redtape-renegade> so it doesn't seek out access points then ? I have to *know* all of the details ?? I do a pastebin .. hangon...
<redtape-renegade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5567859/
<holstein> redtape-renegade: if be "it" you mean the lubuntu network icon? yes.. i literally choose the access point i want to connect to, and fill in the credentials
<holstein> redtape-renegade: have you used this *exact* machine with linux before? and the wifi hardware? if so, how? and what linux?
<holstein> redtape-renegade: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205704/cannot-get-atheros-ar9285-to-work-on-12-10 is a suggestion i read, but again, this is assuming the hardware is not working properly
<redtape-renegade> You mean like this ?? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55128914/Lubuntu%20docs/Wifi%20useage%20access.png PS I used this machine with Ubuntu 10.10 before .. all was OK..
<holstein> redtape-renegade: no
<redtape-renegade> Well I dont have a wifi icon in my toolbar at all ..??
<holstein> redtape-renegade: i mean, literally when i first click on the network applet, just like in 10.10 with gnome2.. i see the wifi access points, and i click one, and join
<redtape-renegade> I have to do another screenshot hangon ..
<holstein> redtape-renegade: you have a network icon, assuming a network is there... if the hardware is not working properly, you wont see a wifi access point list
<redtape-renegade> well popey said it *can* see access points from the pastebin I gave you ..
<redtape-renegade> hang-on..
<holstein> redtape-renegade: if you *can*, then click on it, and it'll join
<redtape-renegade> Where do I click ?? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55128914/Lubuntu%20docs/screenshot%20for%20wifi%20accesspoint.png
<holstein> redtape-renegade: otherwise, when i google "ubuntu 12.10 AR9285", i see folks saying it doesnt work, and offering scenarios like the one i linked above to "fix" it
<redtape-renegade> oh ok ..
<holstein> redtape-renegade: likely, where you click is not presented yet, since the hardware is likeely not working
<holstein> redtape-renegade: what would i do? load up a live CD and try some of those fixes that are listed, so i wouldnt break my current install
<holstein> i usually load up a live CD and test audio, and try joining wifi access points *before* installing..
<redtape-renegade> ok .. im logging out to see if there is any difference .. hang-on ...
<redtape-renegade> holstein: Yeah, No significant change .. looks like I bought a dud :(
<holstein> redtape-renegade: what did you buy?
<redtape-renegade> Samsung N135 netbook ..
<holstein> redtape-renegade: i thought you had used that *exact* hardware in 10.10?
<redtape-renegade> Yeah, I thought I had .. maybe i was wrong .. dunno.
<redtape-renegade> sorry 'bout that.
<holstein> redtape-renegade: i would load up whatever live CD of whatever operating system you are comfortable using, maybe just xubuntu 12.10, and test,..
<redtape-renegade> ok
<holstein> redtape-renegade: when you get *some* version of linux using all the components, you can learn to support them anywhere.. the issue now is, you are troubleshooting *everything*
<holstein> a UI you dont use.. hardware you havent used.. access points that you dont control
<holstein> try and reduce these variables.. or just search about a bit, and try the "fixes" that are listed
<redtape-renegade> I can use Unetinboot with Xubuntu can you ? as a try before install ??
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1402766.html is relevant
<holstein> redtape-renegade: you dont *ever* need to install xubuntu
<holstein> redtape-renegade: all im suggesting is, try something you are comfortable with to test
<redtape-renegade> ok thank-you, bye for now :)
<redtape-renegade> holstein: I have looks through a dozen or so Links on google etc .. and it doesn't seem there is any real solution .. I might sound silly here .. but isn't an obvious solution .....just to get a USB-Wifi-N adapter for the netbook ??
<redtape-renegade> **looked
<holstein> redtape-renegade: well, the ovious is, the vendor supplies a driver.. if its supplied, its included.. if it used to be included, and the hardware is "legacy" and not included anymore be default, then you can add that support back in (in theory)
<holstein> redtape-renegade: i think the biggest question is, is the hardware supported?..
<redtape-renegade> .. so will a USB (that is supported) Wifi adapter a good idea, or not ?
<redtape-renegade> **be a...
<holstein> redtape-renegade: this is what i do when purchasing hardware for linux.. i read, and ask.. and search and believe *nothing* til i plug it in.. i save my reciepts, and make sure i can return it.. .a kernel upgrade can provide support, or break support
<holstein> but, you are assuming its not working.. what would i do? load up a few ubuntu live CD's.. ubuntu 12.04, 10.04.. maybe the upcoming beta.. see if anything "just work" out-of-the-box
<holstein> redtape-renegade: you are assuming that hardware is not, and/or cannot be supported
<redtape-renegade> ok .. I've met this guy before on another website .. and he's usually pretty good... :: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Penguin-802-11G-USB-Linux-GNU-Wifi-Adapter-Card-Ubuntu-/270791872378?pt=US_USB_Wi_Fi_Adapters_Dongles&hash=item3f0c740f7a&_uhb=1
<redtape-renegade> I will ping him and ask if he can heklp me out .. he always does returns :)
<holstein> redtape-renegade: i feel like i could get that card you have working
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205704/cannot-get-atheros-ar9285-to-work-on-12-10 for example
<redtape-renegade> well, you could always log on and try .. :)
<redtape-renegade> yes, I tried that and it said it was activated but I dont see any change in the main toolbar .. Sooo.
<redtape-renegade> Do you want to log on ??
<holstein> redtape-renegade: sure, so you try a "toolbar" you are comfortable with.. if thats ubuntu 10.10, then load up that live CD
<redtape-renegade> ok will do .. thanx.
<cubeduser> hi! how can i change how long it takes for the disks panel to ask me for my password again? I'm formatting a stack of disks and typing the password every few minutes is getting tedious...
<inductiveload> cubeduser: edit the sudoers file and add "Defaults timestamp_timeout=X"
<inductiveload> where X is your desired timeout
<cubeduser> did that, it's "99999"
<inductiveload> negative to never timeout
<inductiveload> hmm
<cubeduser> also set nopasswd on the username
<cubeduser> didn't make a difference
<cubeduser> negative to never timeout... let me give that a shot. so, what "-15" ?
<genii-around> -1
<cubeduser> okay
<cubeduser> should i add another Defaults line or continue to use the env-reset,timest......   ?
<inductiveload> i added another
<cubeduser> should this take effect immediately or do i have to log out of lxde and/or reboot?
<inductiveload> should be immediate
<cubeduser> not getting prompted now after first time
<cubeduser> will go take a coffee break and retry
<cubeduser> Thanks, inductiveload !
<inductiveload> np, hope it works!
<cubeduser> checkin it again
<cubeduser> aw, got another prompt
<cubeduser> any other settings controlling the authentication timeout? gconf, maybe?
<inductiveload> do you need a password to mount/dismount disks?
<cubeduser> not mounting them
<cubeduser> just plugging them in, clicking format (password), clicking Standby Now (password) and unplugging them
<inductiveload> check in /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy?
<inductiveload> change things to <allow_active>yes</allow_active> to prevent them needing authorisation
<inductiveload> makybe "change"?
<cubeduser> thanks
<cubeduser> pokin at that now
<cubeduser> inductiveload: perfect! not bugging me for the tasks i don't want; still bugging me for the tasks I do! Thank you kindly for your insight.
<inductiveload> great!
<cubeduser> off to format another box of harddrives (with just a mouse now, yay!)
<cubeduser> thanks loads
<cubeduser> and then comes btrfsing them all later... boy, that's gonna be 'fun', hahahahahah
<cerebrate> can lubuntu function as command line only?
<cerebrate> i mean all the purty letters ;3
<Unit193> You can even disable lightdm on startup with a change in /etc/default/grub
<cerebrate> :3 ty
<Unit193> Add "text" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, taking out "quiet splash"
<livingdaylight> hola lubunteros
<livingdaylight> just wondered whether there is any lubuntu derivative that comes with non-free multimedia codecs preinstalled, like some other ubuntu derivatives
<holstein> livingdaylight: there is just the one lubuntu, and it *is* ubuntu, and ubuntu is not permitted to include those
<holstein> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<livingdaylight> holstein: yes, that is why i am asking whether there is a lubuntu derivative
<holstein> ^^ you can read about how/why those codecs are not incuded, and how to easily add them to *any* ubuntu version (lubuntu, xubuntu.. etc)
<holstein> livingdaylight: ther is only the one lubuntu
<livingdaylight> yes, there is one ubuntu but many ubuntu derivatives / flavors
<holstein> livingdaylight: cool.. well, there is ony the one lubuntu.. there is no "lubuntu+restricted codecs"... but, you can read about why those are restricted, and how to add support to *any* ubuntu
<livingdaylight> holstein i've run into you before - it was hard work then :-[
<holstein> livingdaylight: hard work?
<livingdaylight> yea
<holstein> whats was "hard work"?
<livingdaylight> our encounter
<livingdaylight> just asking a simple question. If its 'no' ok - fine...
<holstein> livingdaylight: well, its not that its no.. its that there is *no* other lubuntu versions..
<livingdaylight> 'derivatives'
<holstein> livingdaylight: dertivitives are not official... there is a mint version with LXDE you can searh for and try which may or maynot have codes, or be "derivitive" of lubuntu, but tis not officially supported here
<livingdaylight> I find installing all the restricted formats and extras and tweaking and making sure everything works, tedious
<holstein> livingdaylight: sure... just let the creators of those codecs know how you feel, and what they can do to make sure ubuntu can include them
<livingdaylight> yes, like Mint for e.g.
<livingdaylight> Do we know which is lighter and faster, bodhi using Enlightenment or lubuntu using lxde?
<livingdaylight> and when lubuntu advertises as being energy efficient that has nothing to do with the kernel but because its using lxde, presumably, or is there extra under-the-hood work to make it extra efficient like Fuduntu for e.g claims
<holstein> livingdaylight: they both run live.. i would just load them up and see for yourself.. in my findings, they are different
<livingdaylight> different in what way, did you find in your experience?
<holstein> both are minimal in different ways... i usually go with lubuntu since LXDE is more like what i am used to, and enlightenment is not something im used to
<holstein> livingdaylight: the efficiency is more about the lightness.. just being slim, and not running arguably un-needed services
<livingdaylight> yes, thought so. In that case any os with a light wm can make that claim
<livingdaylight> Generally found that for its lightness Enlightenment looks nicer; has lots of bling; whereas lxde does show its simplicity
<holstein> livingdaylight: you can install enlightenment in ubuntu.. but, if you prefer enlightenment, i think bodhi is a nice "flagship" emplimentation (that is not officially supported here, or any other ubuntu channel)
<livingdaylight> yea, i'm aware of bodhilinux
<livingdaylight> thx
<holstein> livingdaylight: i figured you were, since you mentioned, and asked about it
#lubuntu 2013-02-27
<mikathewoof> i would like my computer when it boots up to automatically login and have the desktop sitting there waiting for me.  i know this sounds like something to easily google how to do, but there are tons of pages with OBSOLETE info on how to do this.
<mikathewoof> i'm sure it's easy. but i'm sick of reading instructions on OLD ways to accomplish this.
<mikathewoof> also, i do not like screwing with system files just hoping they will do as i want them to.
<wxl> mikathewoof: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login#How_to_enable_automatic_logon
<mikathewoof> ok... well, i have Peppermint.
<mikathewoof> that didn't work.
<mikathewoof> i told it to use Peppermint as the session... it doesn't care.
<mikathewoof> can i get off this peppermint and use lubuntu? aren't they very similar?
<mikathewoof> i just want a very light weight ubuntu based distro as the computer i'm putting it on is very old and slow.
<mikathewoof> how can i get rid of this peppermint and use lubuntu?
<mikathewoof> hello?
<mikathewoof> how do i edit a user using the command line? i tried to make this thing not ask for a password on startup, but now i can not login at all.   i want to un-do this.
<mikathewoof> i did it with the gui, but now i can not boot into a gui
<wxl> sorry mikathewoof worked called.
<mikathewoof> uuuh, forget this stupid peppermint...
<mikathewoof> i want just lubuntu.
<wxl> sooooooooooo i don't really use peppermint so don't know what to tell you :)
<wxl> but you can just go install lubuntu
<mikathewoof> i know... pepp sucks. there is no support for it.
<mikathewoof> yeah, i want to inst. lubuntu (not wipe the thing though)
<wxl> that's kind of sad
<mikathewoof> can that be done?
<wxl> it seemed like a good project
<wxl> sure
<wxl> i assume you want to just keep your home?
<mikathewoof> yeah, i have a ftp server and x11vnc and irc and daemons setup i want to keep set.
<mikathewoof> i'm getting screwy gfx on that system too... geez.
<wxl> welllll if you have servers than that may not be in /home unless you explictly set it as such
<mikathewoof> maybe i should just wipe it.
<wxl> harumph
<mikathewoof> uuugh. i just don't wnat to wipe it.
<mikathewoof> ssh smbd vnc ftp irc other daemons i'll have to re-do...
<mikathewoof> poop.
<mikathewoof> the computer is more of a server if ya know what i mean.
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> why you even running a gui if it's a server?
<mikathewoof> i take away the monitor and kboard and mouse after it's setup..
<mikathewoof> cause i need a gui for somethings as i'm not a cli expert.
<wxl> well then you shouldn't be running servers XD
<mikathewoof> that's why i call it 'more of a server' and not a server.
<mikathewoof> i'm not running a 'server' i'm running a normal distro that pretends it is one.
<wxl> 1s
<mikathewoof> can i install lubuntu over top of this thing?
<wxl> yeah the installer will let you install alongside
<wxl> i.e. dualboot
<mikathewoof> i understand lubuntu is quite similar to peppermint.
<wxl> you could migrate over your files
<mikathewoof> i wuld just need to save some config files. like all those things i have setup i guess.
<wxl> you could figure out which files are needed by each server
<wxl> man pages can help with that
<wxl> and possibly lsof
<mikathewoof> heh. yeah...
<mikathewoof> i guess i'll just do it the long way.
<wxl> that's probably shorter than figuring out how to make peppermint work
<wxl> where does peppermint pull packages from? canonical?
<mikathewoof> peppermint is just fine, cept there is no support and that is no good for me. the chat room is deaad.
<mikathewoof> yeah.
<wxl> oh
<wxl> well there may be a kind of easy way
<wxl> is it all canonical? no can't be
<wxl> specific artwork
<mikathewoof> peppermint is some kind of variant of lubuntu i am pretty sure.
<wxl> you could edit your software sources
<wxl> get rid of the peppermint sources
<wxl> and then install the lubuntu metapackages
<wxl> and you'll be running lubuntu
<mikathewoof> when i apt-get update it hits ubuntu.com like crazy on the peppermint os.
<wxl> on your otherwise existant system
<wxl> although some of those packages won't disappear that you already have
<mikathewoof> that's what i mean, i iwant to inst. lubuntu ontop of this pepp. and when i login, just choose lubuntu always. THEN after that works, kill peppermint.
<wxl> i can't imagine why that wouldn't work
<wxl> since it doesn't REMOVE peppermint, which is just a session, it should work
<wxl> but if it's using lxde and lubuntu uses lightdm who knows what the end result will be
<mikathewoof> or maybe i should just wipe it.
<wxl> try the above and if it doesn't work, wipe it :)
<wxl> you can certainly save your home, though
<wxl> for sure
<wxl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1569675
<mikathewoof> alrighty... thanks for your help mister wxl.
<wxl> np
<wxl> hey mikathewoof
<wxl> quick question
<mikathewoof> yeah?
<wxl> apt-cache policy lightdm — shows an installed version number or not?
<mikathewoof> lightdm:
<mikathewoof>   Installed: 1.2.3-0ubuntu1
<mikathewoof>   Candidate: 1.2.3-0ubuntu1
<mikathewoof>   Version table:
<mikathewoof>  *** 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 0
<mikathewoof>         500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main i386 Packages
<mikathewoof>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<mikathewoof>      1.2.1-0ubuntu1 0
<wxl> oh don't get kicked
<mikathewoof>         500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages
<mikathewoof> why would it kick me? we are the only ones talking in here.
<wxl> long story short it's installed
<wxl> so that's a good sign
<mikathewoof> how can you flood a chan when it's only just us talking?
<wxl> oh sometimes the network will kick you for flooding
<wxl> i.e. automatic
<mikathewoof> no need for pastebin if it's just us.
<wxl> besides it's highly likely others are lurking
<wxl> we always are
<wxl> anywho it's a good sign
<wxl> you have the same setup as current lubuntu
<mikathewoof> i though can not login as my main user on that computer. (the pepp one)  i tried to make it auto login, now it just will not login at all.
<wxl> that being said my guess is that installing the lubuntu metapackages will result in extra sessions in your login
<mikathewoof> i created another user days ago, it's a 'user' not an 'admin'  on it though. i can log in as that.
<wxl> you can't login as the admin?
<mikathewoof> right. my user is broken somehow.
<wxl> well you could undo what you did fairly easily
<wxl> when you get to the login, hit ctrl-alt-f1 which will get you to a terminal
<wxl> edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and take out that section you added
<wxl> then you can  ctrl-alt-f7 to get back
<mikathewoof> i can ssh in....
<wxl> yeah do that!
<wxl> even easier
<wxl> and then boot the thing back up and it should be the way it was before
<mikathewoof> i wish it was like it was before...
<mikathewoof> i've commented out anything wierd in that lightdm.conf... rebooting it now...
<mikathewoof> still can't login...
<mikathewoof> i hate this thing.
<wxl> ok now that's strange
<wxl> does it give you a password error?
<mikathewoof> i select my user, type in the password. it goes to a blk scr, then just comes right back to the login screen.
<mikathewoof> no, i am not typing it wrong, it's only four chars. hard to get wrong.
<wxl> so you can login via ssh with that user but not in the login screen?
<mikathewoof> right.
<mikathewoof> ssh no prob...
<wxl> hm
<mikathewoof> it's like when i put in my password the stuipd thing doesn't know how to load the next thing.
<wxl> i wonder what the lightdm.conf was before
<wxl> cuz there is none in lubuntu initially afaik
<mikathewoof> it can't even login to openbox instead of peppermint.
<wxl> hold on i'm going to look into peppermint a bit
<wxl> hey they've got peppermint shirts if you want
<wxl> </joke>
<mikathewoof> this:    http://peppermintos.net/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4798
<mikathewoof> who would buy a shirt to a distro no one has ever heard of?
<wxl> i've heard of it
<mikathewoof> first off, no one knows what linux is. second, it's a rare distro... heh.
<wxl> do they have a tool to search for packages online like packages.ubuntu.com
<wxl> ?
<mikathewoof> it would just be the same as ubuntu packages.
<wxl> well i would expect not
<wxl> could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<mikathewoof> i will try the apt-get install lubuntu or something after i can get this login thingy fixed.
<mikathewoof> kinda hard when i can only ssh into it.
<wxl> not true
<wxl> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<wxl> in fact if you're running irssi you can run that last command separately inside irssi as /exec -out cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<mikathewoof> i'm just using xchat.
<wxl> it's gto a command for that too
<wxl> don't remember it tho
<mikathewoof> i just changed the account to admin on the other pruter...
<mikathewoof> nope, that was useless.
<mikathewoof> installing lubuntu is not gonna help if i can't login to this thing...
<wxl> well my guess is lightdm is messed up slightly
<wxl> the config
<wxl> or the session is
<wxl> you should at least have a working lubuntu session
<mikathewoof> http://pastebin.com/0TbKu3HP
<wxl> weird
<wxl> not a single unique source
<wxl> how do they deal with upgrades?
<wxl> oh well you don't care XD
<mikathewoof> maybe they don't upgrade much...
<wxl> long story short is that if you just go ahead and install the lubuntu metapackages i think you'll be good
<mikathewoof> so i can apt-get install lubuntu and that should do er?
<mikathewoof> too bad my login is screwed.
<mikathewoof> i need a place to change how it logs in or something...
<wxl> well as i said i think the install will fix it
<wxl> i know that doesn't seem like it makes sense but it does
<wxl> so install lubuntu-desktop and then do a dist-upgrade and you should be good to go
<mikathewoof> ok, it's doing it...
<mikathewoof> though, in my login screen i see 'which session to log into' peppermint or openbox   clicking either doesn't do me any good.  so if another option is lubuntu, who knows if that is going to do any good either.
<mikathewoof> thanks for the help, i have to be off to work. i'll let yoiu know how things went sir.
<wxl> if it doesn't work you can try to reinstall lightdm
<wxl> good luck!
<mikathewoof> and if i'm really scrwed, i can just wipe it. heh.
<wxl> ↑ see what i said about reinstalling lightdm, though
 * mikathewoof curses peppermint and their obsolete 'help'
<wxl> i think that would be a good fallback if lubuntu-desktop doesn't do the trick
<mikathewoof> yep. will do.
<wxl> well mint sucks, too, in that regard
<wxl> in fact, most of those little distros do
<mikathewoof> it's peppermint, not linuxmint
<wxl> i know
<mikathewoof> big diff.... i like linuxmint. but it's a pig
<wxl> but was statinmg that mint with its greater popularity has no better support really
<wxl> and then there's bodhi
<wxl> oh lord
<mikathewoof> yeah, and they are on some lil obsure spotchat server. that's just dumb.
<wxl> :)
<mikathewoof> bodhi i tried, it is pathetic.
<mikathewoof> it's like bodhi is in beta or someeting.
<wxl> totally
<wxl> i like enlightment to some degree, though
<wxl> i keep navigating back to lxde though
<wxl> thus the reason i'm here :)
<wxl> i spend most of my time in bash. if it weren't for a few gui programs i need it for, i'd run framebuffer :)
<mikathewoof> one quick question. is lubuntu the exact same thing as vanilla ubuntu -- just with a different way of showing you a desktop?
<wxl> that's *almost* right
<mikathewoof> a diff DE
<wxl> every distro (and let's think of every variant of ubuntu as a different distro) has not only different desktops, but different apps
<mikathewoof> i get DE and window manger and session mixed all up.
<wxl> so there are many stock ubuntu apps that are not in lubuntu
<wxl> lubuntu is meant to be a cohesive but universally lightweight os
<mikathewoof> it's soo dumb when i read a review of a distro and it talks about what it comes with... who gives a $I(#  just install and remove what ever you don't / do want.
<wxl> it's true
<mikathewoof> good. that what you just said is what i want.
<wxl> you can actually build up ubuntu to be what you want
<wxl> and in fact instead of installing lubuntu-desktop yo ucould only install the component pieces
<mikathewoof> i do not need gimp for example. that thing sucks.  i'd rather run photoshop in a vm.
<wxl> or you could install lubuntu-core and have even less
<wxl> OR if you want the absolute almost nothing to it, you could install lubuntu-core without recommends
<wxl> more than one way to skin a cat
<mikathewoof> what would lubuntu-desktop give me that lubunt-core wouldn't?
<wxl> all of the apps basically
<mikathewoof> i don't want the apps. i just want the packages that normally come with it. if that makes sense.
<wxl> this should help yo uunderstand that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<mikathewoof> though how can i use the lubuntu live cd to install just --core
<wxl> so you can install lubuntu-core package and you won't get abiword for example
<mikathewoof> oh. ok. i'll read.
<wxl> if you click on the elements in the table if gives you a list of the installed packages
<mikathewoof> and if i find there are a ton of things i need that aren't there in --core, then i can just apt-get install lubuntu-desktop right?
<wxl> or install only the ones you want, a package at a time, yes
<mikathewoof> cool. imma do that then.
<wxl> and this is why linux rules: package management
<mikathewoof> i'm gonna wipe the crap out of this stupid peppermint sys.
<mikathewoof> high five for gparted!
<wxl> heh
<mikathewoof> too bad the old computer can't boot off of usb key though.
<wxl> it's probably easier to start that way if you're going to build bit by bit
<mikathewoof> i have to use one of those old dvd-rom thingys.
<wxl> and you want have stuff like kde libs (which i see peppermint uses for a couple apps)
<mikathewoof> remember those? they are discs that spin!
<wxl> :)
<mikathewoof> kde!?   nooo!
<wxl> you're speaking to someone who grew up using 5.25" floppies
<wxl> not quite old enough to have said i used 8.5" but i saw them :)
<mikathewoof> i bet we are close in age.
<wxl> "back in my day we rolled our own kernels" :)
<mikathewoof> back in my day we used windows.
<mikathewoof> heh
<wxl> bah
<mikathewoof> err, well dos i shoudl say.
<wxl> back in my day we used cp/m or dos :)
<wxl> took me a bit to find freebsd and thus began a love affair with the unix-like os…
<mikathewoof> i remember when i had to type 'win' to get into windows.
 * wxl shares off into the distance wistfully
<mikathewoof> i didn't find linux till i was like 20 or something like that. and i've gone back and forth...
<xwl> now i'm cool.
<wxl> i remember getting xp and typing some command in dos and it said wrong version, so i ran ver and it said "windows 95 dos"
<lxw> (that one was regg'd)
<wxl> that was game over for windows
<foowehtakim> no, i'm the cool one now.
<lxw> i need a smoke. i must prepare my brain for wiping this peppermint..
<wxl> :)
<lxw> mika is my puppy's name.
<wxl> cute
<lxw> he be cute....   http://dogoftheday.com/archive/2013/January/22.html          (i did not write the lame lil description thingy about him though)
<wxl> lxw: pretty darn cute. well good luck not being distracted by him while you wipe the peppermint away. i'm headed home. ta!
<lxw> thanks again wxl....
<tortik> Lubuntu 12.04, update problem: after I click 'install updates' I get an error http://paste.kde.org/682712/61941486/ What is the problem?
<holstein> tortik: i would just wait a bit... could be a bad mirror
<Unit193> tortik: sudo apt-get update first.
<Unit193> And that censored IP isn't yours.
<tortik> IP was replaced by me
<tortik> Unit193: thanks after 'sudo aptitude update' updation was complete well.
<AnalogConspiracy> Hello.
<AnalogConspiracy> Can anyone help me?
<inductiveload> AnalogConspiracy: depends on your problem...
<AnalogConspiracy> Do you know anything about USB tethering? Or USB WiFi adapters? Either or.
<inductiveload> no really, but what is the problem?
<AnalogConspiracy> I'll start with the WiFi adapter. Here's the lsusb.
<AnalogConspiracy> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0846:9030 NetGear, Inc. WNA1100 Wireless-N 150 [Atheros AR9271] Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:0151 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Storage Device (Multicard Reader) Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<AnalogConspiracy> This WiFi adapter randomly decides to stop working. I have an app, Barnacle, that allows me to use wireless tethering. Coupled with this, is actually how I'm on here at this moment.
<AnalogConspiracy> But it randomly stops working, and I can't seem to figure out why or what may be causing it.
<AnalogConspiracy> It worked on Windows just fine. Flawlessly even.
<AnalogConspiracy> If I can get the adapter working as well as it did with Windows, then I won't have a need for the USB tethering.
<c-ab> hey, any idea how to change brightness?
<inductiveload> AnalogConspiracy: don't know, sorry :-(
<inductiveload> what version of lubuntu do you have?
<inductiveload> c-ab: "xbacklight --set 100" ?
<inductiveload> i don't have an adjustable backlight display here, so can't tell you for sure
<c-ab> inductiveload: thx I'm searhing through ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml to set a key binding but don't find anything linked with LCD broghtness
<c-ab> inductiveload: I need to install xbacklight
<inductiveload> sudo apt-get install backlight
<c-ab> -display <display> or -d <display>
<c-ab> I need to tell the display
<c-ab> sudo xbacklight -10
<c-ab> No outputs have backlight property
<inductiveload> -d :0
<inductiveload> then idon't knopw
<inductiveload> might be worth reading https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Backlight
<c-ab> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Backlight
<c-ab> ^ will try this
<c-ab> lol didn't see you posted it
<inductiveload> got to go, sorry. hope you get it working
<sact> hello, my computer with lubuntu 12.04 just froze up, and i had to do reboot, but after that i have been unable to login with my account, because after typing my password, i end up swiftly back to login screen, also i had encrypted my homefolder, could that be the related?
<AnalogConspiracy> Can anyone assist me with the location of a certain module with Synaptic?
<AnalogConspiracy> Particularly, linux-backport-modules-wireless-*
<AnalogConspiracy> I can't really find what I'm supposed to be looking for in Synaptic.
<cerebrate> do you know about repos
<cerebrate> repositories
<Unit193> It would appear it isn't in quantal, AnalogConspiracy.
<cerebrate> i guess you could enable some more and then do a general search
<cerebrate> oh
<AnalogConspiracy> Ahhh.
<AnalogConspiracy> I was afraid of that answer, Unit193. :(
<Unit193> What are you looking for?
<AnalogConspiracy> It's for my NetGear 1100 WNA 150N type modem. One second, I'll post lsusb
<Unit193> sact: I'd say to remove .Xauthority and .ICEauthority, but with encrypted home...
<AnalogConspiracy> analogconspiracy@analogconspiracy-EL1331G:~$ lsusb Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0846:9030 NetGear, Inc. WNA1100 Wireless-N 150 [Atheros AR9271] Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0151 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Storage Device (Multicard Reader) Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<AnalogConspiracy> I don't have an encrypted home folder. Should I have one?
<Unit193> AnalogConspiracy: No, shouldn't need one.
<AnalogConspiracy> This driver should be native, anyway... but I have ndiswrapper, if I need it.
<AnalogConspiracy> Do you know where I may find .Xauthority and .ICEauthority? What would removing them do?
<Unit193> AnalogConspiracy: That wasn't to you.
<AnalogConspiracy> Ahh. Oops.
<AnalogConspiracy> :)
<AnalogConspiracy> What would you recommend I do, if I may ask?
<Unit193> AnalogConspiracy: Did you try firmware-atheros ?
<Unit193> !info firmware-atheros
<ubottu> Package firmware-atheros does not exist in quantal
<Unit193> Oh.
<AnalogConspiracy> I hadn't tried that, but thank you for at least throwing the idea out there. I've looked everywhere, and I can't seem to find much working support. So, hopefully, if we can find a solution, I wouldn't mind writing an article and trying to throw it up on the 'net
<Unit193> (It's in another repo I have, thus I thought it was in main, sorry.)
<AnalogConspiracy> Hehe. :)
<AnalogConspiracy>  Hmmm. Well, I don't really know a way to update my wireless modules, then.
<AnalogConspiracy> Like I said, this chipset should be native, so things like WINE (which would just get in the way, but not in my case, as I'd need to install it and then extract the .inf and whatever else I need) and ndiswrapper aren't really needed.
<sact> booyah
<sact> Unit193, thank you very very much
<AnalogConspiracy> Hmmm...
<AnalogConspiracy> sudo modprobe -m --> adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf ...
<AnalogConspiracy> Another question. From here, should I disable and then enable Wireless? Or maybe restart the udev service? Or just reboot the computer?
<gomiboy> AnalogConspiracy: i have an atheros 9271 based card, the firmware is in linux-firmware package
<AnalogConspiracy> I have one with that chipset. I've done a multitude of things, but this is my first time working with ndiswrapper.
<AnalogConspiracy> This should probably make it work.
<AnalogConspiracy> But the problem is, it just shuts off. There's no "off" button, per se, but that's pretty much how it reacts.
<AnalogConspiracy> I'd have to take it out, wait about ten seconds or so, and then plug it in again to make it active.
<AnalogConspiracy> Oh, wait. I had to read what you said again. Sorry, I'm stupid. :P
<AnalogConspiracy> I'll be able to find that firmware package in Synaptic, right?
<gomiboy> yes, linux-firmware is the name
<AnalogConspiracy> Ahhh. I see I already have it installed.
<AnalogConspiracy> There is a nonfree package that I have not installed.
<gomiboy> then it should be here: /lib/firmware/htc_9271.fw
<AnalogConspiracy> Alright, will check now.
<AnalogConspiracy> I do have that file. Just curious if it would work with Leafpad, but nothing's there.
<Mark__> Hello is anyone here?
<Mark__> I found a solution to all of the installation problems on powerpc lubuntu. I don't know how to go about contacting the development team.
<AnalogConspiracy> I'd probably post a note in the forums.
<nothingspecial> try the mailing list also
<nothingspecial> Mark__: ^^
<Mark__> Alright I will.
<nothingspecial> Mark__: lxde-list@lists.sourceforge.net
<nothingspecial> I will reply on the forums also
<Mark__> Posted under "hardware"
<nothingspecial> already replied :)
<Mark__> Awesome. Have a good one
 * nothingspecial has his finger on the pulse
#lubuntu 2013-02-28
<cerebrate> 887
<cerebrate> thats how many free ubuntu discs i require for self pleasure 38
<Unit193> Is there some support question you had?
<cerebrate> yes but i forgot it
<cerebrate> oh now i remember
<cerebrate> do the repos have any decent brain training programs?
<cerebrate> also how do i become fluent in all unix based... nevermind hehe
<Unit193> !info gbrainy
<ubottu> gbrainy (source: gbrainy): brain teaser game and trainer to have fun and to keep your brain trained. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1.4-1 (quantal), package size 1878 kB, installed size 6365 kB
<Vivekananda> hey there
<Vivekananda> everyone. Can someone tell me a good way to compare files eg html files
<Vivekananda> diff is great but with the <> already in it it is a mess to compare them using diff
<wxl> Vivekananda: diff
<wxl> Vivekananda: oh hah i didn't see that. you know you can tweak how diff displays things, right?
<holstein> wxl: you can /join #ubuntu to follow the progress of the answering of the abovre question
<wxl> oh i'll pass
<Unit193> diff -u
<wxl> have we landed here yet? http://www.w3.org/wiki/HtmlDiff
<Vivekananda> wxl: would be great to get a pointer
<wxl> Vivekananda: go check that url
<Vivekananda> I have pasted my problem in patebin
<Vivekananda> ok sure !
<Vivekananda> also can you tell me how to change the default program for a file. I mistakenly set libre office for .pdf and since then it is always trying to do that. I tried changing agian but it does not change
<wxl> also http://furius.ca/xxdiff/
<wxl> and http://meldmerge.org/
<wxl> right click / open with / click the always checkbox doesn't fix it?
<Vivekananda> wxl: the question is actually a little different. I am doing a course online for Xpath and my output and the answer output both are a single line full of tags and data from the xml
<Vivekananda> now it is a long line and I want to compare them both. in meld or xdiff both appear as just one big line each
<Vivekananda> here is the output -- http://pastebin.com/HF7P2MLG
<wxl> gvimdiff
<wxl> and run :set wrap
<wxl> fixed
<wxl> d
<wxl> [SOLVED], carry on :)
<Vivekananda> so supposing my two files are t1 and t2 I say --- gvimdiff t1 t2 ??
<Vivekananda> wxl?
<Unit193> Basically.
<Vivekananda> wxl: If I run that ( gvim t1 t2) it gives me all in one line only
<Vivekananda> so not a lot of help there :(
<wxl> Vivekananda: you need to listen better
<wxl> 2004 < wxl:#lubuntu> and run :set wrap
<wxl> depending on how much text you have :set scrollbind might help
<wxl> oh :syncbind might take care of the whole thing
<Vivekananda> wxl: I am confused by what you said above and can only guess after reading it x3. I initially assumed you gave me instructions for running gvimdiff and assumed run:set wrap was part of those instructions. Now you have written "2004 < wxl:#lubuntu> and run :set wrap
<Vivekananda> <wxl> depending on how much text you have :set scrollbind might help" not sure what part of that I should run in the terminal and how. Not even sure if you replying to my question or talking about something entirely unconnected
<Vivekananda> what did I miss ( "you need to listen better") ?
<Vivekananda> :)
<Vivekananda> Not even sure if you replied to me or were talking to holstein coz I find my name only referenced once above !!
<wxl> Vivekananda: i can teach you vim but if you click in both buffers and type ":set nowrap" (without the quotes) and hit enter, it will turn wordwrap on. subsequently, if yuo type ":syncbind" (no quotes) and hit enter, it will sync the scrolling between them. beyond that, go check out vim's website or  read the manual :)
<pmatulis> if i autologin, does that mean i circumvent the standard ways of autostarting an application?
<pmatulis> (~/.config/autostart/...)
<holstein> pmatulis: i would try it, but i dont think anything should change on that level
<pmatulis> holstein: yeah, it doesn't work
<holstein> pmatulis: "it" being, autostart?.. autostarting some application worked, then you enabled autologin and its not working?
<pmatulis> holstein: no, i'm autologin always.  i didn't test turning that off
<holstein> pmatulis: then, lets not assume that autologin has anything to do with it.. i would look at the method by which you are autostarting what and how
<pmatulis> holstein: i'm not assuming, i'm asking a question
<pmatulis> 08:28 <  pmatulis> if i autologin, does that mean i circumvent the standard ways of autostarting an application?
<holstein> pmatulis: autologin shouldnt be "breaking" autostart.. you can disable it and test the autostart, or look at your autostart setup
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Autostart those .desktop files can be tricky
<holstein> i have a custom openbox setup with things like "nitrogen --restore &" in the file ~/.config/openbox/autostart
#lubuntu 2013-03-01
<Vivekananda> anyone around
<holstein> yes.. just ask
<Nautilus__> noobie q: I do I find the trashcan?
<holstein> Nautilus__: check the file manager
<Nautilus__> oh thanks <g>
<Nautilus__> ot oh.. "Operation not supported" ?
<Nautilus__> maybe I don't have perms... hm
<holstein> Nautilus__: what operation?
<Nautilus__> when i clicked on the trash icon in file manager
<holstein> Nautilus__: what are you trying to do?
<Nautilus__> get back a folder i deleted (hopefully to trash)
<holstein> Nautilus__: just try navigating to it
<Nautilus__> trash? where is it located?
<Nautilus__> please help. Clicking the trash icon is when I ghet "Operation not supported"
<Nautilus__> get*
<holstein> Nautilus__: i just click on it... what file browser?
<Nautilus__> don't know, it's the second icon from the left in the taskbar at bottom
<Nautilus__> PCManFM
<Nautilus__> i wonder if the Trash is broken, ut oh. big ut oh
<Nautilus__> is there a trash directory I could look for via command line?
<Nautilus__> whew!!! I think I got it... /home/username/.local/share/Trash
<holstein> Nautilus__: you find your data you need?
<Nautilus__> it sure looks like it, dang, a few weeks part-time work there
<Nautilus__> wheeeeeeeeew
<Nautilus__> inadvertent delete had the backup too :(
<Unit193> !info trash-cli
<ubottu> trash-cli (source: trash-cli): command line trashcan utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.7-1 (quantal), package size 35 kB, installed size 210 kB
<Nautilus__> found my folder in /home/username/.local/share/Trash - all a-ok now.
<segin> Does Lubuntu perform compositing by default?
<Unit193> Nope.
<segin> Thank God.
<Guest77333> hello. where i can find a russian channel?
<wxl> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<wxl> :)
<Guest77333> spasibo!
<Guest77333> [08:52] == #ubuntu-ru Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<wxl> boo
<wxl> might be your ip
<Guest77333> im in lockal pool ip
<wxl> not sure who to tell you to ask about that
<wxl> maybe ask of #ubuntu has any ideas
<Guest77333> ok, thanks
<Guest77333> I'm sorry, I'm using Google translator, I updated Lubuntu yesterday and today at startup window appears with a choice of the user, with a password box disappears and reappears, but the entrance is not happening. Went just under the guest login.
<Guest77333> If I try to enter the wrong password, the system reports that the password is incorrect
<Guest77333> and with the right password, nothing happens
<Guest77333> whether the lubuntu roll back?
<Unit193> wxl: They ban webchat.
<Unit193> Guest77333: Can't quite understand that, but what session does it have selected.
<Guest77333> 1  sec pls
<Unit193> Guest77333: If you use another irc client, you can join #ubuntu-ru
<Guest77333> i understend, not web
<jpmh> how do i make the play/pause etc keys work ?
<pmatulis> holstein: this worked for me: echo firefox >> ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart . except i don't have tcp configured at that time so ff craps out.  i suppose i need to enter some sleeps
<pmatulis> crap.  doing it that way removes any other deskotp accessories such as the Panel.  it also puts the apps on all my desktops but only on desktop 1 can i interract with them
<cerebrate> omgee someone help mee write a scrip' fo' i bus' a lip
<cerebrate> i gotta disable my touchpad on startup i think
<cerebrate> the xinput number of xinput --list for the troublesome device varies so i have to disable it with another command besides xinput
<cerebrate> perhaps :S
<cerebrate> i dont know how to remove a touchpad too
<cerebrate> mechanically that means
<inductiveload> synclient TouchpadOff=1
<inductiveload> cerebrate: ^^
<inductiveload> it's what i do
<cerebrate> y thank u
<cerebrate> how do i translate that into a startup scrip'
<inductiveload> synclient TouchpadOff=0 to turn it on again when you forget to take your mouse with you ;-)
<inductiveload> just put it in one
<inductiveload> maybe ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart ?
<cerebrate> lxs* not found :l
<inductiveload> create it?
<cerebrate> waiting for elucidation, we thank you for cooperating
<inductiveload> echo "synclient TouchpadOff=1" >> ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<cerebrate> No such file or directory
<inductiveload> well make the directory first then
<cerebrate> ok
<cerebrate> that will take me hours though
<cerebrate> thank you so much il
<cerebrate> do you il like a nil or do you chill like a phil'?
<cerebrate> <3
<inductiveload> cerebrate: why will it take hours?
<inductiveload> mkdir
<cerebrate> to verify the saliency of whether my computer will use that directory effectively
<cerebrate> done
<cerebrate> made dir
<inductiveload> plug out, plug in, did it work? ;-)
<cerebrate> i dont have much hack
<cerebrate> just a little knack
<cerebrate> i would answer back
<cerebrate> but i don't know, jack
<inductiveload> well hope it works, gtg
<cerebrate> my dad used to work on old cars, sweat bees stung me there, thus i have phobia of getting deep into my computer
<holstein> cerebrate: maybe just use the machine "as-is" then.. if you dont want to mess with it much.. also, consider using one of the offtopic channels for chat.. cheers
<cerebrate> peace
<Vivekananda> hey there everyone. My ctrl f does not wrap around on a page
<Vivekananda> it just shows one possible outcome and then goes red
<Vivekananda> also I have to manually scroll to the top of the page and do the crtl f to see the first instance
<Vivekananda> this happened for this page --https://prod-c2g.s3.amazonaws.com/db/Winter2013/files/courses-noID.xml
<oli_b> hi all
<wxl> yo
#lubuntu 2013-03-02
<Vivekananda> hey everyone
<Vivekananda> had a question about xquery
<Vivekananda> anyone know it well
<cerebrate> you prolly
<cerebrate> know it well
<cerebrate> if you share it with us we may find the answer
<cerebrate> why not give me a try in private message (please send me your question in private message)
<dexter12> Hi all just testing Irc out have been trying to get in for couple of days now
<saintlulu> dexter12:
<saintlulu> dexter12:  hello
<dexter12> Ok I guess I got in
<saintlulu> yes, you did so!  congrats
<saintlulu> whanna go get your cloak?
<dexter12> yes
<wxl> jose?>
<wxl> that you?
<saintlulu> dexter12: just type /j freenode
<dexter12> yes
<wxl> alright!
<wxl> they emailed you back?
<saintlulu> wxl:  which one are you?
<saintlulu> =))
<wxl> saintlulu: guess :)
<saintlulu> walter?
<dexter12> Walter
<wxl> yep
<saintlulu> yah
<saintlulu> cool
<dexter12> ok so how do I finish this so it works for me all the time
<saintlulu> lets get your cloak first, okay?
<dexter12> Ok slow :o)
<Unit193> Should actually move to #lubuntu-offtopic
<saintlulu> Unit193: okay, we shall blow this pop stand
<dexter12> I will try to go there
<saintlulu> dexter12:  type /j  #freenode
<saintlulu> then click on the new tab called freenode
<pat> hi
<pat> is there someone who use a trend net wi fi key ?
<phillw> pat it seems not, have you tried on #ubuntu ?
<phillw> pat you may also find http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336 of use, they're the specialists :)
<pat> thank you i will see this link
<pat> interesting
<phiscribe> what does it take to play media over the network.  a file, video or music will be on a network share, (windows usb drive.)  i cant get audacious or vlc or anything to play it.  normaly i try to open via pcmanfm.  this is smb.  i can copy the file localy and it will play.
<Guest69160> Hi everyone, could any one point me in the right direction to get the pepper flash plugin for Chromium on Lubuntu 12.10 64bit?
<Unit193> phiscribe: What's the error in VLC?  IIRC, pcmanfm doesn't quite mount them right.
<phiscribe> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'smb://edit/i/musicvids/RUN-DMC%20-%20It's%20Tricky.flv'.
<metaP> k
<phiscribe> audacious - - -    mpg123: Error opening smb://winky4/s/shared-music/music-sound/anaphylaxis%20-%20staticsoul-psychothriller_edit.mp3: Error reading the stream. (code 18).
<Unit193> Exactly, it's how pcmanfm handles fuse mounts
<Unit193> phiscribe: How do you mount them?
<phiscribe> is there a workaround that you know of?
<phiscribe> using some other method, a mount or anything
<Unit193> I personally manually mount it, it's faster and doesn't have that issue.
<Unit193> Something like //192.168.1.100/mount /mnt/host/mount/ cifs credentials=/root/creds,uid=1000,gid=1000 and you can put in file_mode and dir_mode too, I do.
<metap> Hi everyone, I'm still very new to Lubuntu ... but where are the sound preferences?
<phiscribe> mount: unknown filesystem type 'smbfs'
<phiscribe> do i need some extra package instaled?
<phiscribe> metap dont think there are sound prefrences.  alsamixer works best fo rme.
<metap> phiscribe: I don't know very much ... but as a power user in Windows it looks like my Nvidia cards hdmi audio out is set as the default sound device or something?
<metap> it's selected by default in alsamixer over my usb headset
<Unit193> phiscribe: You used cifs?  cifs-utils
<phiscribe> there are way via alsa to fix that.  it may be eaiser to try and install the xfce mixer.  it allows one to choose devices.
<phiscribe> Unit193, i installed smbclient didnt help.  i tried with cifs and get mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on smb://  just havent done a mount in awhile out of practice
<phiscribe> installing cifs-utils now
<phiscribe> ok Unit193 it seems to all work.  thanks for nudging me the right way.  i hope my bash history holds or ill forget how to do that hehe
<Unit193> I have it in /etc/fstab so I don't have to remember. :P
<metap> Anyone using Steam with Lubuntu? ;o
<Unit193> Yep, but not me.
<metap> hm
<phiscribe> i move drives around enough they are only semi permanent.
<cerebrate> i tried to install scii on ubuntu l
<cerebrate> lubuntu i mean
<Unit193> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<cerebrate> !starcraft
<cerebrate> !starcraft2
<jude0> what about starcraft/2
<cerebrate> i wana run it on lubuntu
<cerebrate> ofc :D :D
#lubuntu 2013-03-03
<cerebrate> hi yall, thanks again 4 lubuntu
<cerebrate> how do i get chrome to play iTunes videos?
<cerebrate> *chromium
<cerebrate> issue absolved, ty for your time :D
<lesshaste> how can I actually list the option that /etc/environment accepts and in any case is that right thing for lxde?
<lesshaste> I thought I would follow http://askubuntu.com/questions/150210/how-do-i-set-systemwide-proxy-servers-in-xubuntu-lubuntu-or-ubuntu-studio
<lesshaste> I want to set my web proxy using a pac-file-url
<noc0de> okay, so I just got lubuntu installed in a VM. Now what should I do?? ;-)
<noc0de> take over the world?
<hoolala> hi. i'm new to lubuntu and installed its alternate version from usb on my laptop now, but there was a problem in the 'install software' step, so i skipped it. now i if i start the pc, i can use only command line. there is no 'startx' command. can somebody help plz?
<Unit193> hoolala: Did you use the minimal install?  In Lubuntu there is a startlubuntu command.
<hoolala> Unit193: there is no 'startlubuntu' command either.
<Unit193> See question I asked.
<hoolala> Unit193: i used this installer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO PC 32 bit, i understood so, that the installer is text-based and so it was, and after that there will be 'startx'.
<Unit193> After you login, do you have networking?  If so, try  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<hoolala> update is ok (does nothing), but lubuntu-desktop says 'The following packages have unmet dependencies: <list of 8 items> \e: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.'
<Unit193> Now lsb_release -a
<hoolala> 'No LSB modules are available.'
<Auriga> Is there a way to delete stuff in Lubuntu without removing the desktop? I read about this long ago under Debian, something to do with metapackages...?
<Unit193> hoolala: None of this is sounding right at all, does  cat /etc/issue  have anything either?
<Unit193> Auriga: It doesn't remove Lubuntu, go ahead.
<Unit193> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<hoolala> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<Unit193> Well, you can either install pastebinit so I can see the whole message when trying to install lubuntu-desktop, or you can try installing lubuntu-core, or just reinstall (checking the disk for a bad burn first)
<hoolala> Unit193: i
<hoolala> i'm very sorry, i disconnected my network cable from the laptop to chat here, so the errors came. now i'll plug it back :)
<Auriga> Unit193, It says it will...
<Auriga> I just found a GUI to edit menus I'm possibly not so bothered now.
<Unit193> Auriga: It says it will remove "lubuntu-desktop", not the Lubuntu desktop.  It's a metapackage.
<Auriga> Unit193, What is lubuntu-desktop?
<Unit193> It's a metapackage.
<Auriga> My understanding of metapackages is minimal.
<Auriga> Are metapackes not needed?
<Unit193> They aren't.
<PaulW2U> Auriga: metapackages will pull in other packages when installed but will remove nothing when removed
<Auriga> PaulW2U, Okay thank you for the explanation, I'm heading to google for more.
<hoolala> Unit193: i had this message when installing: http://pastebin.com/sYWmGbiR I chose YES instead of default NO. does this mean i cannot install from usb, only cd? or what do i have to do?
<Unit193> !pm | hoolala
<ubottu> hoolala: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Unit193> Not seen that one before myself, could try another install disk (live rather than alt.), but at this point it's more or less guessware.
<hoolala> Unit193: ok, thx
<saintlulu> http://picomp.it/contest/877/lubuntu-13-04-community-wallpaper-contest/
<saintlulu> TIME to vote for next wallpaper... choose five, then save your vote, to see the results
#lubuntu 2014-02-24
<andres_> hola
<andres_> hello
<Unit193> Howdy.
<andres_> I put lubuntu in the computers of my school
<andres_> thanks :D
<pvl1> hey all, mute button mutes, but fails to unmute. its because i have 5.1 hooked up, i know that
<lolita> I have a rather annoying question about wireless connection. Can anyone lend a hand?
<lolita> I downloaded Lubuntu 10.3 onto what was originally a Windows XP laptop, and it went smoothly. However, Network Manager has vanished and refuses to install.
<lolita> From the Terminal it is also unable to identify the firmware-b43-installer. What gives?
<leszek> hi
<eletious> Hello
<eletious> ... I am having some issues with Chromium... most pages crash
<eletious> including the help page
<ianorlin> what does  it say when crashing its dead jim?
<eletious> "Aw, Snap!"
<eletious> "Something went wrong while displaying this webpage. To continue, reload or go to another page."
<eletious> the "suggestions" just takes me to a support page that does the same thing
<eletious> oddly enough, the extensions store and 4chan work just fine
<ianorlin> what version of lubuntu?
<eletious> 13.04
<eletious> just installed
<vn151502510> could try `chromium-browser --disable-plugins`
<ewout> I'm running chromium on a old Pentium III laptop and it's extremly slow, any suggestions on making it less cpu and resource intensive?
<wxl> eletious: also might want to look at your memory
<eletious> wxl: what about my memory?
<wxl> ewout: don't use chromium! or at least don't use the plugins. or use xombrero/xxxterm. maybe a wee less userfriendly but a lot more better with resources
<wxl> eletious: sometimes those warnings pop up because you lack enough memory to complete the task the plugin is trying to do, i.e. you might want to add some memory.
<eletious> considering this is a fresh install on a 16GB flash drive with 1G swap, on an AMD E450 with 4GB of RAM
<wxl> eletious: let me rephase: free memory
<eletious> meaning unused
<eletious> but Chromium and Xchat are the only two things running
<eletious> and it happens no matter the number of tabs running
<ewout> Thanks wxl, i'll look into xombrero :)
<ewout> Does it have decent HTML5 support?
<wxl> ewout: it's probably not going to be as great as chromium or firefox, but it will handle most things well
<ewout> Thanks aqain! :)
<wxl> np
<eletious> so... nothin?
<Slit_> Hi! I have mac mini power pc. Can someone tell me how to install ati graphic card for that machine. Now I use vesa xorg.conf
<phillw> Slit_: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Configure_graphics
<Slit_> When I type this: Linux video=ofonly in boot screen then it looks like that everything is working. But that is just for one sesion. After rebooting, then graphic again isn't working
<ianorlin> Slit_: in grub when booting
<Slit_> I think so ianorlin
<ianorlin> oh did you see the part on how do I make a yaboot parameter permenant on the FAQ?
<Slit_> Yes, but I don't have yaboot.conf on my computer. That is, i can't finde it
<Slit_> This ppc is terrible
<wxl> Slit_: did you look in /boot?
<wxl> Slit_: er sorry, /etc/yaboot.conf -- if it's not there, you can always create it (it should be there). here's an example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1798792&page=3&p=11108858#post11108858
<wxl> Slit_: here's lots of info, too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=994882
<wxl> Slit_: don't forget to use ybin when you're done editing!
<wxl> Slit_: also, linux on ppc is not easy. but outside of bsd, there's little hope for the machine otherwise.
<Slit_> wxl It is in etc folder :-) I don't know wy computer didn't finde it when I serch for it
<wxl> Slit_: sudo find / -iname yaboot.conf should have got you there
<Slit_> Yes, Linux is the last hope
<Slit_> No wxl, I open PCMan, teh search
<wxl> Slit_: or bsd, as i said. there are bsds that actually support ppc. with linux, it's community supported, which is to say, generally unsupported.
<wxl> Slit_: oh, well, that's the unfun way ;)
<Slit_> bsd?
<wxl> Slit_: unit
<Slit_> Never tryed
<wxl> s/unit/unix/g
<wxl> Slit_: openbsd, freebsd, and especially netbsd (which claims it can pretty much run on anything) are all good choices
<wxl> Slit_: freebsd is the core of os x, albeit tweaked by apple
<wxl> Slit_: there are many similarities between linux and unix and also many tiny annoying differences so if you're already used to linux, i'd try to stick with it
<wxl> Slit_: i'd say package management, for one, is a lot more user friendly on linux
<Slit_> I don't know, I tought ubuntu is more supported. Tell me wxl, what sholud I do, when I open yaboot.conf. Yes I would like to stick to lubuntu for now
<wxl> Slit_: ppc is only community supported on ubuntu. it is not officially supported.
<wxl> Slit_: you have a line under the image section that starts with append=?
<Slit_> yes I notice
<Slit_> Yes, ther is append to times
<wxl> Slit_: so at the end of that line (before the quote) add a space and enter in video=ofonly"
<wxl> i assume one of them is using vmlinux.old. if so, you can just repeat the options on both
<Slit_> yes wmlinux.old is one.
<Slit_> Colud you copy past wxl
<Slit_> :-)
<Slit_> don't want to screw somthing
<wxl> Slit_: i don't have a present example on my own ppc machine
<wxl> Slit_: but if you had append="root=/dev/sda4 ro quiet splash" you would change it to append="root=/dev/sda4 ro quiet splash video=ofonly"
<wxl> Slit_: in other words, keep what was there but add to the end
<Slit_> append="quiet splash video=ofonly" is this ok
<wxl> yes
<Slit_> What sholud I do with xorg.conf
<wxl> for the time being nothing
<wxl> i would sort of go through the FAQ sequentially
<wxl> do what you need only
<Slit_> Ok
<Slit_> I wil reboot now? To see if everything works
<Slit_> Ok?
<wxl> yep
<Slit_> see you in a minute
<Slit> wxl, nothing happend
<wxl> Slit: ah, i forgot to ask, did you use ybin?
<Slit> No
<wxl> Slit: that's the problem. double check /etc/yaboot.conf and see if your video=ofonly is still there
<Slit> yes it is there
<wxl> Slit: now do "sudo ybin -v"
<wxl> Slit: and then restart
<Slit> Ok, I did it. Now reboot agian
<Slit> see you in minute
<wxl> k
<Slit_> wxl, I am not sure if it is working. After I reboot it. I get something new in Monitor seting. Option for DVI. That is good. But no option to set on higher resolution. Second, my machine foroze, so I have to reboot again and now I am here
<wxl> Slit_: where did it freeze?
<Slit_> Everything forze. i coludn't move mouse, use keybord etc...
<Slit_> When I enter in Lubuntu
<Slit_> I tryed to go on Internet
<Slit_> Now it is a bit, how do you say, laggy
<wxl> Slit_: the curious thing about this is that putting video=ofonly in yaboot.conf is the same as putting it in the grub line
<wxl> Slit_: so honestly it's probably unreleated
<wxl> Slit_: you should use the process manager and see what's consuming the resources
<Slit_> wxl, can we undo what we did. Again, mac mini froze
<Slit_> now I am on my windows machine
<Slit_> wxl, are you here?
<ianorlin> does control alt f1 drop you into a log in for a terminal on the mac mini?
<ianorlin> or was it at boot?
<Slit_> ianorlin don't know. I delete what I add in yaboot.conf
<Slit_> the I reboote few times. Now it looks alright
<Slit_> It froze agine ianorlin
<ianorlin> Was this mac mini given enough air and everything else are you sure it is not an overheating problem
<ianorlin> did it go longer the first time?
<ianorlin> does the fan run?
<Slit_> No i think it is yaboot. Now I will enter again sudo ybin -v
<ianorlin> ok
<trickyhero> hey guys coming from 14.04!
<greeter> nice
<trickyhero> the workspace switcher looks pretty buggy, but I like that hexchat is included in the repos now, (idk when it was added)
<greeter> is 14.04 stable? (complete newbie to lubuntu)
<trickyhero> I just got on it, but no major changes are happening so I think it's pretty stable
<greeter> hmm. i wonder if there's a command line option to upgrade to it
<trickyhero> all the dev work on LXDE switched to LXQT so 14.04 is pretty simular
<Unit193> Not quite, pcmanfm just had a nice big release.
<Unit193> greeter: It's not considered "stable" yet, though it might be for some.
<Unit193> greeter: do-release-upgrade -d
<greeter> oh i see. hmm, i'll have to remember that for when the next stable release is out
<Unit193> -d = development release.
<greeter> since my cd drive broke since installing lubuntu it isn't really an option to set it up that way
<greeter> ok, so if i want the next stable release (when it's available) i'd omit -d?
<Unit193> Yes.
<trickyhero> I used a usb drive
<greeter> ok cool... hope i'm smart enough to read the topic
<greeter> did you boot from the usb drive?
<trickyhero> yup
<greeter> ah. my computer is so old i don't think that's an option
<trickyhero> I actually had to use my raspberrypi to make the usb since my normal computer was messedup :p
<greeter> lol i see... well i'm hoping this one doesn't get messed up...
<greeter> to re-install lubuntu i'd have to take it apart, then put in a cd/dvd drive temporarily, then run it in that kind of disassembled condition until the install is done
<greeter> i'd remove the broken cd drive myself and replace it, but that can only be done if i remove the power supply and i'm not skilled enough to do that
<trickyhero> also this just happened on first run of firefox:
<trickyhero> oh no it didn't copy
<trickyhero> something about a python3 thing being out of date
<greeter> i had issues with the latest firefox updates too. firefox always crashed. i switched to chromium
<greeter> have issues with audacity i can't track down either since reinstalling lubuntu
<greeter> ran fine the first time i installed lubuntu. but now if i try to run it i get a bus error :-S
<trickyhero> ouch
<wxl> greeter: what audio server you using?
<greeter> alsa
<wxl> greeter: on what lubuntu version?
<greeter> 13.10
<wxl> hm
<wxl> works for me
<greeter> i was told that bus errors can be hardware issues. the only difference in hardware is i switched hard drives. the one i originally installed on decided it was going to die
<wxl> might be an issue with the soundcard that maybe didn't reveal its ugly head until something in alsa and/or audacity
<wxl> and/or the audio driver itself
<greeter> perhaps... i'll try reinstalling it, sometimes that magically fixes things
<wxl> could also be some configuration file thing
<wxl> i.e. you tweaked something
<greeter> maybe...
<wxl> might want to reset the configs and see if that helps
<trickyhero> anyone else see the workspace indicator be really wonky? It's blue and highlighted on my first desktop then when I switch it's not and when I switch back it's still blank until I switch focus to another window
<greeter> the only time i ever saw a bus error was when i compiled sample c/asm code that was deliberately designed to trigger one
<greeter> a reinstall fixed it :-D i'm pleased
<wxl> cool
<wxl> audacity is not without its bugs fwiw
<wxl> it occassionally crashes on me
<wxl> honestly i think the issue is memory management but that's just me
<greeter> possibly. first time i ever had issues with it specifically... tried a source compile but make ran into errors :-s
<trickyhero> endedup installing midori since firefox just won't run
<greeter> i find with firefox it's probably best not to get the absolute latest updates. but maybe that's just me and this ancient computer i'm running it on lol
#lubuntu 2014-02-25
<phillw> I think that some of the bugs are tied... gnome player crashed with the same crash as firefox. I've let the bug team know.
<aristoteles> hey there holstein, just wanted to let you know that i took your suggestion and downloaded 14.04 and it fixed my graphical issue.  now almost all is up and working.
<aristoteles> i've still to to configure sound, i'd love some advice on that if you think you (or anyone else here) can help.
<aristoteles> anyway, this machine has two sound cards, an internal one for laptop speaker and headphone jack and another FCH azalia for hdmi output.
<aristoteles> i'm guessing that there's some good reason that lubuntu doesn't come with pulseaudio.  although my inclination is just to install pulseaudio because i'm used to it
<aristoteles> is there any reason to avoid installing pulse.  or can you guys help me debug the error
<aristoteles> ALSA: snd_mixer_find_selem failed
<ianorlin> I have heard pulse had latency to audio if you watch videos I have heard
<aristoteles> i see.  can you advise about steps to get audio working on AMD audio device 9840/ FCH azalia controller?
<ianorlin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/380954/no-ati-hdmi-audio-ubuntu-13-10-a10-6500k is what I found searching
<aristoteles> right, thanks.  well i'm currently getting no sound from the speakers, i haven't tried hdmi yet.
<aristoteles> oh, interesting, now i see in alsamixer that there is an 'auto-mute' which says 'enabled'.  not sure how to 'disable' it, nonetheless, this is progress.
<ianorlin> up arrow I think
<aristoteles> yah, i did figure that one out.  need to find a test file to try to play a sound now.
<aristoteles> oh perhaps this is relevant, in /proc/asound/cards i see two cards, both HDA-Intel - HD Audio generic.  When in fact, lspci -v | grep -i audio shows an AMD device as sound cards.
<aristoteles> also, in lspci -v | grep -A7 Audio, i note that it shows "capabilities: <access_denied>"
<giova9> hello, advice for easy wysiwyg html editor ?
<giova9> dont see any in lubuntu software center... strange...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> giova9: http://www.webmaster-talk.com/threads/239945-WYSIWYG-editors-for-Linux http://kompozer.net/
<giova9> thanks
<Tom1> hello
<ianorlin> I downloaded qupzilla on trusty yet I can't update alternatives to set is as x-www-browser
<AshleyBearGRR> ello?
#lubuntu 2014-02-26
<Osmodivs> hello. I am using Lubuntu 12.04 32 bits. For some strange reason my mouse started to act weird. It moves on its own, I can barely navigate on the screen, automatically keeps opening menus like if I was using the right button, it is not the ouse because I have tried another mouse and still behaves this weird, I have rebooted a couple of times with hope the problem would just dissapear, but no. Any way to find out whats goi
<Osmodivs> n on?
<holstein> Osmodivs: technically, lubuntu 12.04 is not an LTS
<Osmodivs> holstein, So.. Am I screwd?
<holstein> what i would do is, try and confirm that its not hardware.. motherboard, etc
<holstein> then, i would try a live CD and remove the installed OS from the equation
<Osmodivs> you mean a fresh install?
<holstein> Osmodivs: what i mean is, run the live CD
<holstein> Osmodivs: test with the live CD.. not the installed operating system
<Osmodivs> oh,ok
<holstein> Osmodivs: if the mouse is still "odd" with a live CD, then, you can stop messing with the current lubuntu 12.04 to "fix" something
<holstein> preferrably, it would be the same installation media you used in the first place, since you know how that used to support that hardware
<Osmodivs> holstein, All I have is a Opneartist Live USB stick, but I think is a way to test
<Osmodivs> I'll be right back.
<holstein> Osmodivs: as long as it *has* supported that hardware before
<fishcooker> hello there.. im new on lubuntu
<fishcooker> there is some process that i want  to disable .. i try it from update-rc.d but no luck
<fishcooker> the process still up and running
<hero> y
<hero> Is my rdwareha
<hero> hardware
<hero> I am ouse moy  and mCDe n a Liv
<fishcooker> what happen hero
<fishcooker> ?
<hero> I am in a LiveCD and my mouse queeps acting weird
<hero> Yep, my hardware is f*****up
<hero> And I was blaming Lubuntu >D
<Unit193> fishcooker: What application?  There's also a "Services and Startup" in the preferences.
<fishcooker> mouse usb?
<fishcooker> yes Unit193 bluetootd still up and running also modem manager
<fishcooker> i don't use it at all
<hero> Weird thing is, the PS2 conection and a wireless begave the same, as if the whole MoBo got possesed by a virus
<fishcooker> would you try usb mouse, hero?
<hero> fishcooker, Already did, a Wirelss and a PS2
<fishcooker> ypbind cups also
<hero> Maybe after I downloaded the Box and Icon theme...
<hero> I dont know, there  is malware out there...
<fishcooker> if you have problem about hardware try to update the newest kernel first
<hero> fishcooker, I might do that
<fishcooker> im using lubuntu for command line only Unit193
<Unit193> Ah, I see.
<fishcooker> that's why i want to disable unused those process
<hero> fishcooker, Well, I need a mouse for 3d modeling in Blender :(
<hero> oh... you where talking to Unit193
<hero> :D
<Unit193> fishcooker: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/modemmanager.conf.override
<Unit193> (Don't know what bluetooth uses, don't have it.)
<fishcooker> what's that command for , Unit193
<fishcooker> i don't have modem*manager file
<Unit193> That sets the upstart job to be started manually rather than automatic.
<fishcooker> ok ic
<fishcooker> but how about bluetoothd?
<fishcooker> also ypbind
<Unit193> I don't have those so don't know what they use.  Chance  you can just remove?
<fishcooker> i will
<fishcooker> how about you hero
<hero> fishcooker, What about me?
<fishcooker> have u update your kernel..
<fishcooker> or just reinstall it for instant solution
<fishcooker> because you said that your mouse had worked before, right?
<hero> fishcooker, well, I guess the reinstalation is the solution since I upgraded the kernel like a day ago
<hero> I dunno, it must be the hardware
<fishcooker> if wireless/ps2 doesnt work just buy the "cheap" usb mouse
<fishcooker> :-D
<hero> first I break 13.10 64 bits and now this 12.04, this was my last HDD
<fishcooker> i stay with 12.04
<fishcooker> for stability and "long life"support
<hero> I'll wait for 14.04 to do a fresh install, I'll retir from PC for a few months
<lancelot_> Hello, I can't acces youtube neither from chromium nor firefox...
<lancelot_> Do you know how to solve it?
<Noskcaj> lancelot_, try #ubuntu
<lancelot_> Ok...
<Unit193> Noskcaj: Could at least ask if he has flash...
<Noskcaj> Unit193, good point, but i'm not paying enough attention to irc to helo
<Noskcaj> *help
<Noskcaj> lancelot_, Do you have flash player installed?
<lancelot_> I seem to have it, because dailymotion.com is displaying a video...
<lancelot_> With no problem.
<lancelot_> What happens is that I cannot enter youtube at all
<lancelot_> Firefox can't find the server at www.youtube.com
<Noskcaj> oh. I think it might be blocked for some reason then
<lancelot_> chromium: This webpage is not available
<lancelot_> Strange.
<lancelot_> Noskaj, I got it, Rikai at computerhope solved it.It had to do with DNS.It's seems to be a bug on Lubuntu 13.10, and maybe Ubuntu too.
<Unit193> Wouldn't that be more with your ISP?
<Unit193> Using Google's DNS now?
<lancelot_> Unit, I really don't know, Rikai from computer hope guided me trough that.
<lancelot_> Unit193, I did nano /etc/resolv.conf
<lancelot_> And then changed the dns address and got it working.I've been asking this many times here and in ubuntu and no one knew or answered.
<Unit193> So you changed your nameserver, but that's not going to stay changed because Ubuntu (And Lubuntu) use resolvconf.
<lancelot_> Oh, so maybe after a system restart I get the problem again?
<Unit193> (To do that you'd need to hit the "edit" button on the network icon and change it to DHCP for "Addresses only", and enter the DNS server there.)
<Unit193> Likely, if your default DNS server has issues.
<lancelot_> Ok...I'll take that in count.
<lancelot_> Can't find that, Unit193.
<Unit193> Network icon -> Edit, then select your connection and hit Edit, switch to IPv4 settings, select DCHP (Addresses only) and change DNS Servers.
<lancelot_> Got it, Unit193.
<lancelot_> I hope it works..
<Waltraud> Hello! i updated from lubuntu 12.10 to 13.10 - now i cannot change my wallpaper nor do i see any of the items in ~/Desktop. Also, lxpanel does not start at login (had to put it in autostart manually).
<Waltraud> i've tried reinstalling lxde lxappearance and such...
<ianorlin> to chnage wallpaper there is pcmanfm --desktop-pref from the terminal or menu prefrences desktop prefrences you can also ues pcmanfm -w file if you have a specific picture you want to use
<ianorlin> did you log into openbox is my other question as that just has a black wallpaper
<ianorlin> and no panel by defualt
<phillw1> Waltraud: there is no upgrade route from 12/10 to 13.10, you HAVE to go 12.10 --> 13.04 --> 13.10. If the machine is unhappy, that will most likely be why.
<Guest12390i> Hello
<Guest12390i> i would need your help
<Guest12390i> Iam using the newest lubuntu version for a few days now but today i restartet and it just loads to the splash screen with the dots
<Guest12390i> an doesnt makes more just moving the dots
<Guest12390i> when i press f1 the last thing it sayss is something like "restore solver state"
<Guest12390i> btw im using a lubuntu live cd atm
<phillw> Guest12390i: use alt-F1 to get to terminal
<Guest12390i> oh okay
<Guest12390i> can i install irssi there and come back here?
<Guest12390i> or its just a limited terminal?
<phillw> re-boot, use that to get to terminal and issue a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest12390i> ok i try
<Guest12390i> brb
<phillw> if you cannot get past boot, it depends on the error....
<darktomas> Re
<darktomas> <--- Guest12390i
<phillw> darktomas: you back all updated? :)
<darktomas> phillw: Thanks for the alt f1 thing i tryd what you said it just updatet dropbox
<phillw> darktomas: when using trial builds, please do be careful not to accept partial updates!
<darktomas> i looked again what happend when i opressed f1 in the splashscreen there was 2 fails 1 at "lightdm" the second at "plymouth"
<darktomas> the last thing it was doing was stopping mount network filesystem
<phillw> darktomas: one other strong word of advice..... make home a seperate partition!
<darktomas> phillw: im a linux beginner sry which trialbuild you mean?
<darktomas> phillw: ok :( i think its too late now
<phillw> darktomas: which newest version? 13.10 release has some glitches :)
<darktomas> ah okay
<phillw> but making a seprate home is not too difficult... just a little involved.
<darktomas> i installed a few desktop envoirements (xubuntu , kubuntu ,cinamon) and uninstalled them maybe there happend an error?
<darktomas> *problem
<darktomas> can i look into some logfile?
<phillw> who know... but having a /home on a different partition does make trying things much easier :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<darktomas> oh sry i forgot to say im in the terminal it still want boot
<phillw> All people who like to 'tinker' get one.... It is part of the debian installer, but not ubuntu.
<phillw> darktomas: then how did you launch IRC chat?
<darktomas> phillw: like you said alt f1 then i installed irrsi
<darktomas> irssi*
<phillw> have you done sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<darktomas> phillw: yes
<darktomas> and then rebootet nothing
<phillw> try startlubuntu
<darktomas> ok wait
<darktomas> phillw: command not found
<darktomas> phillw: oh my fail i tried sudo startlubuntu
<darktomas> phillw: without sudo it says i have to install lubuntu-default-settings
<darktomas> i try
<phillw> does startx work ?
<darktomas> hm okay it says i have the newest version already
<darktomas> phillw: no i get an blackscreen and then i cant do anything
<darktomas> i have to restart then to start alt - f1 terminal again
<phillw> darktomas: sorry, sister was on phone
<phillw> I'm running 14.04, so have no real experience of 13.10
<darktomas_> phillw: im in lxde now :d
<darktomas_> :D*
<phillw> an improvement :)
<darktomas_> phillw: i tried sudo lxdm that worked
<phillw> darktomas do have a look at making a seperate /home partition... You've already shown that you like to tinker :)
<phillw> darktomas do that, and then ping me on #phillw and I'll tell you the simple steps to upgrade to 14.04 test version..... I know you'll love it!
<darktomas_> phillw: yea but first i try to understand why i have no sound
<darktomas_> phillw: okay
<phillw> sound issues are usually driver related... as 14.04 is so close we are busy on that. put 14.04 onto your machne once you have /home partition
<phillw> running around solving 13.10 issues, at this stage is wasteful..... popping on 14.04 will support you for 5 years, although, knowing the little I do..... You will be playing with lubuntu 14.10 :)
<darktomas_> phillw: okay
<phillw> darktomas do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving then just ping me... Oh, and as the borg say 'You will be assimilated, resistance is futile' :)
<phillw> I have a reboor to do, then s suite of tests to carry out for 14.04 lubuntu.
#lubuntu 2014-02-27
<phil42_> someone actually said something
<william> Hello are the wireless drivers available when you install lubuntu
<william> for laptops
<Unit193> william: Depends what card you have, generally though.
<ianorlin> you can find out if you are on linux usually with lspci and then reading through the output
<godstand2_> can the Iphone connect to lubuntu and is there a program that is like itunes for it ?
<dk__> is it true that Lubuntu 14.04 won't offer Openbox session at the time of login?
<holstein> godstand2_: nothing is preventing the iphone from connecting
<holstein> the "better" question is, will the ihpone support connecting to ubuntu
<holstein> you can try http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpxF9gzZeMY
<holstein> you can always ask apple, who should ideally be the ones supporting this.. since they are welcome and encouraged to with the information that is freely available
<godstand2_> Thanks got abunch going on
<godstand2_> how do i stop the screen from going blank when not useing  computer
<holstein> godstand2_: i use the settings menu.. but, that too can be affected by driver support for specific hardware
<godstand2_> or do screen saver
<godstand2_> where is setting menu
<holstein> godstand2_: in the menu
<shinemw> it's called preferences on my menu
<holstein> http://unsolicitedbutoffered.blogspot.com/2012/12/lubuntu-basics-power-management-and.html
<godstand2_> i did the power management settings still goes blank after a few minutes
<holstein> godstand2_: my suggestion would be, try another live CD, such as xubuntu, which will offer different management software to try without changing your current setup
<holstein> if xubuntu works as expected, then you can look and see what xubuntu is using, and consider either living with the "problem" as a trade-off for "lightness", or add what xubuntu is using to lubuntu
<holstein> if the issue is the same in xubuntu, then, its likely a driver support issue.. which, you can then see if there are proprietary drivers for you hardware to try
<godstand2_> is there screen savers for lubuntu
<holstein> godstand2_: lubuntu is ubuntu
<holstein> godstand2_: lubuntu and ubuntu have screensavers.. in the menu is where i set those
<holstein> godstand2_: if they are not working, you can change to "heavier" or larger ones.. such as the main ones from ubuntu/xubuntu or whatever from the repos or whatever you choose
<godstand2_> ok thanks i like lubuntu's speed though real nice!!
<holstein> godstand2_: with everthing, there is usually a trade-off, or compromise
<godstand2_> i have a presario laptop what would be a good linux for it
<holstein> godstand2_: ideally, whatever the manufacturer supports
<holstein> godstand2_: since they dont, officially, or unofficially.. the "good" one will be whatever you choose to and have the ability to support
<holstein> godstand2_: try whatever you are interested in live on the unit and see about hardware support, etc
<holstein> lubuntu is a great choice
<godstand2_> but some times when i do the live it works fine but after install it sucks unbuntu,kubuntu,zorin, linuxmint,mepis or any one of them some able to install wifi drivers others got to use ethernet   what ever i use
<godstand2_> i have all these disks i have made and kinda wondering what would still be better red hat or susie
<godstand2_> they seem so hard to figure out to install them Redhat or susie are not live
<godstand2_> well i guess i keep looking
<holstein> godstand2_: the issue is likely a proprietary driver
<holstein> im guessing broadcom
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> the way we do it in linux is really pretty odd
<holstein> its the only time you would ever expect, as an end user, for the operating system to support the hardware
<holstein> the fact is, linux is open.. and freely available to *everyone*.. if the manufacturer of your hardware chooses, they can provide support for linux for you
<holstein> otherwise, what is factually, actually happening is.. you are choosing to do something the manufacturer didnt promise you support for
<godstand2_> thats true but most do not they are microsoft or mac folks
<holstein> they say, basically, "you run windows, which we provide you for free, and we will provide you support for windows"
<holstein> and you are saying "no thanks, i will run linux, and provide my own support
<holstein> but, you are likely not up for writing drivers, and even if you were, you may or may not be given access to the necessary information from the manufacturer for the hardware
<holstein> godstand2_: the fact that the drivers are written for microsfoft or mac is really what im talking about
<holstein> godstand2_: they can write them for *anything*.. and are welcome and encouraged and able to write them for linux
<holstein> and many do.. but the linux kernel is not allowed to include many drivers do to licensing
<holstein> and ubuntu is not allowed to distribute
<godstand2_> ya i know kinda sucks
<holstein> godstand2_: sure... but to address the actual problem, and identify it, is key
<godstand2_> cause linux is pretty good
<godstand2_> even with the driver problems the software is great
<holstein> otherwise, one is frustrated for linux for not doing something that is really not the responsibiliy of linux
<holstein> or any operation system
<holstein> its just like expecting windows or OSX to support hardware that they are not responsible for creating or supporting
<shiner> Hey, no hurry on a reply to this :) is the next lubuntu getting released 14.04 or14.10?
<holstein> that being said, there is a *great* support community in linux,a nd likely many drivers available
<holstein> shiner: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> !14.04 | shiner
<ubottu> shiner: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<godstand2_> I will keep looking thanks for the help holstein gota go now
<holstein> shiner: 14.04 is released in april.. april is the .04.. 4th month.. .10 will be in october. the 10th month
<shiner> ah, fantastic, always wondered how they figured out the numbers, is it getting beta tested just now?
<holstein> shiner: the volunteers are doing necesarry testing
<holstein> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ if you are interested in contributing
<holstein> its challenging for the smaller teams to get the necessary tests before the release
<shiner> that's what i was hopping for, thank you holstein, I used to beta test for symbian, and I mis it :)
<claude_> Hello people!
<claude_> Is anybody here? Seems silent :)
<phillw> claude_: people lurk :) #lubuntu-offtopic is for chat
<zen_monkey> Hi there, i've just tried 13.10 from a usb stick and am having some "not so shinny" results... i can't use the live mode and when attempted to just install got video issues at first, and a second chance (reboot) got it right
<zen_monkey> went through the installation updating from the net while at it
<zen_monkey> but after rebooting it doesn't boot, just stops on the lubuntu splash...
<calime8282> hello
<calime8282> i'm not able to install lubu
<calime8282> maybe my pc is broken?
<wxl> calime8282: prolly not. what's the symptoms?
<calime8282> doesn work
<wxl> you have to help me help you, pal. i need some specific information to know what exact steps you have taken and what the exact results have been. beyond that all i can give you is try again.
<calime8282> after install at reboot it's blocked at the lubuntu screen
<wxl> were yyou earlier saying you were having video issues?
<calime8282> and if i boot by cd and i want only try lubu it's always blocked
<wxl> when you're in "blocked mode," will htiting ctrl-alt-f1 get you to a login? (you can get ctrl-alt-f7 to get back)
<calime8282> now i try wait
<calime8282> i've done it, first login then all black
<calime8282> doesn't work
<wxl> so login to the login and use pastebin to give me the results of the lspci command
<wxl> you must be having some sort of video issues
<wxl> the thing is certainly not frozen
<calime8282> the screen is all black
<calime8282> disappears immediately written log
<wxl> so try restarting and hold down shift which will get you to the grub menu. edit the command and right before the "quiet splash" part, add "video=ofonly" and see if that doesn't help
<wxl> calime8282: ↑
<calime8282> nothing
<calime8282> :(
<calime8282> the screen is always black
<calime8282> grub menu doesn't appear
<wxl> just keep hitting shift until it does
<wxl> it will
<wxl> after you reboot of course
<calime8282> now i try
<calime8282> wxl i've done reboot, the i have put on it cd live, then i've clicked rty lubu, but after the log screen, there's written spurius response and then the screen is black and blocked :(
<wxl> calime8282: oh you're on a live set up. that screen where you select try lubuntu is the grub menu. it should have an edit option.
<holstein> calime8282: i assure you, its not being "blocked"
<holstein> !nomodeset | calime8282
<ubottu> calime8282: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<calime8282> so i must choose nomodeset?
<calime8282> ok
<holstein> calime8282: i didnt say "must"
<holstein> calime8282: i suggested a troubleshooting step you are welcome to try, that, when i have "black screen" boots, typically addresses the issues with hardware
<wxl> calime8282: you should try. and if that doesn't work, try mmy suggestion
<holstein> assuming its graphics card support related, which is seems.. you can also just install with another iso, and put vesa xorg.conf in place
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> ^ you can use a mini iso to install in that state
<calime8282> thanks holstein
<calime8282> sorry holstein i'm a beginner, i don't know how to put vesa in xorg
<calime8282> :(
<wxl> so just do the modeset thing, calime8282
<holstein> calime8282: ask a question
<holstein> calime8282: above is a statement.. ."i dont know how to.."
<holstein> calime8282: you just ask.. "how do i put that in xorg?"
<wxl> calime8282: all you have to do is get to that select menu, look for the command to edit the options, and add in the option
<holstein> and i can say, refer to the link i gave, where it suggests copy pasting that in
<wxl> calime8282: honestly while holstein is right, as a beginner, it's probably asking too much out of you
<holstein> sure.. but the hardware vendor is not going to support it
<holstein> im just being realistic.. and have no intentions of being combative
<calime8282> in this old pc puppylinux works
<wxl> holstein: not suggesting as such :)
<wxl> calime8282: all linucies are not the same (especially when it cmoes to puppy)
<holstein> its challenging, regardless
<holstein> machines come from a company preset up and tested to run windows.. basically, a user has to say "thats ok, i'll put all that same effort into supporting the hardware in linux myself"
<holstein> and sometimes, it doesnt come easy
<holstein> i had some sis graphics i never got working.. and a via chip that was a pain
<holstein> but, identifying what the issue is is realy the first step
<wxl> yeah i had a problem with a sis recently
<holstein> wxl: graphics?
<holstein> wxl: did you resolve the issue in any way?
<wxl> holstein: yep. word i got was that i could get it going with an xorg.conf, but just barely. considering this was part of implementing a standard desktop at work, i wasn't going to go there and just grabbed an external we had laying around.
<holstein> yup.. thats what i did as well
<wxl> holstein: Jordan_U on #ubuntu told me that, so you might want to talk to him about his xorg.conf if you're interested. also OerHeks suggested there's an sis driver in this ppa  https://launchpad.net/~dtl131/+archive/mediahacks
<calime8282> guys i must go bye see you tmorrow
<calime8282> thanks for all
<holstein> wxl: tbh, id have to dig up the hardware.. i think i might have gave it away
<holstein> wxl: or just started running it headless somewhere
<wxl> holstein: that's the way to do it ;)
<holstein> i went through this "if it doesnt support the operating system i choose to use, then its not staying around" stage
<holstein> im still in that stage, mostly
<wxl> yeah i'm with you on that
<wxl> i just got a new lenovo and i've heard i may have some wifi issues
<wxl> i'm crossing my fingers
<holstein> wxl: im stockpiling intel netbooks :)
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> i think i should make my own distro
<holstein> do it!
<wxl> Lubuntustudio
<wxl> cuz that's esentially what i end up making
<wxl> lubuntu + lots of a/v stuff
<holstein> wxl: do you install pulse?
 * wxl points over at offtopic
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> anyone know how i can install pcmanfm 1.2 on 13.10?
<holstein> !Info pcmanfm
<wxl> hm
<wxl> !info pcmanfm
<ubottu> pcmanfm (source: pcmanfm): extremely fast and lightweight file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 178 kB, installed size 1455 kB
<wxl> needs dropcase it seems
 * holstein looks for pps
<holstein> ppa*
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> yeah i also checked the ppa page and 1.2 is only avail for trusty
<claude_> anybody can't help me resolving an issue that can't be resolved? I'm not the only one that can't figure it out :O
<wxl> Waka_Flocka_Flam: buid it yourself
<wxl> claude_: if it can't be resolved, probably not ;)
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> wxl: do i have to build the other 4 libfm packages too?
<claude_> Several people tried to help but without success
<wxl> Waka_Flocka_Flam: most likely
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> ok
<holstein> claude_: just ask.. you are not asking a question
<claude_> well... here is the issue. 4 times out of 5, I the boot process hangs right after the swap file is created
<holstein> claude_: if the issue cant be resolved, then thats it
<holstein> claude_: disable swap and test
<claude_> when I boot into recovery mode, everything is fine
<claude_> [   13.201589] Adding 8388604k swap on /dev/sda1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:8388604k
<claude_> [   13.210246] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<claude_> [   13.279065] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<holstein> claude_: there is not "swap file being created".. its not a page file like in windows.. its a swap partition
<holstein> !paste | claude_
<ubottu> claude_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<claude_> oh yeah sorry, swap partition
<claude_> its mounted as sda1 too... I know its not what most people do, maybe this can cause the issue
<holstein> claude_: sure.. the partition is not being created either.. it could be mounting.. so try not mounting it.. could be a bad hard drive causing the issue
 * wxl nods
<wxl> holstein: just uncomment it in /etc/fstab and reboot and see what happens
<holstein> wont hurt
<wxl> then you could probably do a swapfile on sda2 and no one would know the difference
<claude_> oh unmouting what exactly? sda1 ?
<claude_> sda2 is the root partition. sda1 is the swap one
<holstein> claude_: do whatever tests you want to confirm your hypothesis
<claude_> not unmounting but I meant uncommenting
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> do i download the orig tarball from launchpad?
<wxl> claude_: the sda1/swap line
<claude_> ok
<wxl> Waka_Flocka_Flam: i'd probably go straight to the lxde sources on erm where are they at again?
<holstein> Waka_Flocka_Flam: you can try.. what would i do? run 14.04, or get the .deb's from 14.04 or try building, or try living without the latest version
<wxl> Waka_Flocka_Flam: i agree with holstein's idea of using 14.04
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> yeah then i would have to wait
<holstein> Waka_Flocka_Flam: wait for what?
<claude_> thanks I will try that out
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> for 14.04
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> i only download final
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> no beta/alphas
<holstein> Waka_Flocka_Flam: then, see other options above
<claude_> but I dont have much ram so I think that I will have to do something regarding that swap partition anyway, otherwise I may have some memory problems
<holstein> Waka_Flocka_Flam: though, what you are trying to do can cause arguably more breakage
<wxl> Waka_Flocka_Flam: then go to sourceforge for the current code for pcmanfm and related dependencies
<holstein> Waka_Flocka_Flam: given the choice between running 13.10 with a bunch of out of repo apps, or 14.04 at this stage, i would do 14.04
<wxl> claude_: probably won't be an issue. i doubt you're going to have a kernel panic. jus tmight be slow when you get in. would be a good test. how much do you have?
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> yeah reason is because of my limited connection
<holstein> Waka_Flocka_Flam: you'll download it at some point
<wxl> Waka_Flocka_Flam: so go down to the coffee shop XD
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> not on this connection
<claude_> I have 2 GB... actually 256 MB is used by the onboard Geforce card
<wxl> Waka_Flocka_Flam: torrent it then. it'll cmoe eventually and you can stop and go as you like.
<wxl> claude_: pffht, you're fine. browsing in chromium might suck, but beyond that you're fine.
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> wxl: i have a fam member that tethers his 4g connection
<wxl> claude_: i'm running on a gig
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> thats what i do my big downloads on
<claude_> haha yeah... I use Google chrome... with lots of tab open, this can consumme some unbelievable amount of ram sometimes
<wxl> Waka_Flocka_Flam: but you can start it on one connection and finish it on another
<claude_> I will try your trick anyway and see what's going to happen and I could report back here
<wxl> claude_: 512 is minimum and that's really rough. life is painful with that. but you don't have that problem.
<claude_> Are you really active in this channel?
<wxl> Waka_Flocka_Flam: that's the joy of torrents
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> there isnt much need for that
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> and downthemall does the same thing
<wxl> claude_: i'm always here and if i'm busy and can't respond there's plenty of other wonderful folks
<claude_> awesome! Thanks a lot!
<wxl> Waka_Flocka_Flam: so there you go. start downloading. :) i mean, building is no simple task, that's for sure.
<claude_> oh oops just before I go
<claude_> I forgot to say... this is happening with Lubuntu 12.04... but not with 13.04 or 13.10 (I installed 12.04 to see if I would have the same kind of bugs that the most recent versions)
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> ive built a app before, once, midori
<wxl> claude_: with swap on sda1?
<claude_> other than that, lubuntu 12.04 is rock solid :)
<claude_> sda1 as swap was used only with v13.10
 * wxl is confused
<wxl> and that's the one you're having the problem with?
<claude_> I could try... after uncommenting the line I have to uncomment, to use for example sda3 as the swap parition instead of sda1
<wxl> or use a swap file
<wxl> i like swapfiles
<wxl> there's no need to put swap on a separate partition imho
<wxl> makes more sense to put /tmp and /var in separate partitions, honestly
<claude_> I'm now on Lubuntu 12.04
<wxl> well i guess we'll figure it out when you come back :)
<claude_> "there's no need to put swap on a separate partition imho"         Oh really?    Is there any tutorials showing how to create a swipe file and to use it instead of using a swap partition? Sorry I'm not ULTRA new to Linux but I'm not experienced either
<wxl> yep
<wxl> i think it's on the standard swap page
<claude_> wxl: yep, I'll go with your recommendation first
<wxl> let's see what we can find
<wxl> !swapfile
<wxl> nope
<wxl> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<wxl> that page has info on swapfiles
<claude_> ok great I will bookmark it
<wxl> it also has lots of info that will help you make better judgement about swap and learn how to work with it, turn it off and on, etc.
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> wxl: 14.04 it is
<wxl> Waka_Flocka_Flam: :)
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> packages outdated
<wxl> claude_: btw the reason i say to put /tmp and /var in separate partitions is because /var does logs and /tmp can be a temporary storage space and either of them can grow out of control and fill up your whole partition
<wxl> while unlikely, it's a nice protection
<claude_> oh thanks for that additional advice
<claude_> I will remember it
<wxl> np
<claude_> taking notes :D
<claude_> alright I will do my homework now, will come back later :) See you, thanks again
<wxl> take care
<claude_> Hey wxl!
<wxl> claude_: good news?
<claude_> I might as well go in private with you if you don't mind? Or I can stay here too...
<claude_> nop
<wxl> naw just stay here
<claude_> But I saw something different
<wxl> everything here is logged and is searchable so it's often good for other folks with similar issues
<claude_> They say to use http://paste.ubuntu.com when we want to paste text here
<claude_> I dont understand that?
<wxl> well some of us are on a tno of channels
<claude_> Oh and I have made a video... I could upload it somewhere and you would see in REAL time what is happening
<wxl> we can't possibly be expect to deal with a flood if output
<wxl> if you have a line, that's oen thing, but several lines should go there
<claude_> yeah I have a couple of lines
<wxl> then it will give a link that you can send here
<wxl> there's also a program called pastebinit that's good for using int erminal
<wxl> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<claude_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7007779/
<claude_> thats a part of my dmesg.0 log file
<claude_> I have dmesg too... I'm assuming that dmesg.0 is the file that is created for a previous boot. It is in /var/log
<wxl> nothing surprising there per se
<wxl> dmesg should be before dmesg.0
<claude_> I think I will upload my video in youtube
<claude_> Will be even better
<wxl> btw since you use xchat, you can do things like /exec -o cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<wxl> it will paste the results here :)
<Dronberg> LXDE died?
<wxl> anyways that output is not surprising
<wxl> udev is a normal part of the system
<wxl> the link down just means your network isn't up
<claude_> but sda2 that is REmounted?
<wxl> the usb thing probably means you have some usb device connected
<wxl> not surprising
<claude_> yep I have a 500GB USB hard drive
<wxl> i have that same thing on my dmesg
<wxl> and everything works fine for me :)
<claude_> ok I will show you the video that I've shot I think... I think this gonna help a lot letting you know where exactly the system hangs when it does
<wxl> i suspect that's after an fsck
<claude_> so basically... now I can chat here because this was the 5th time that I tried to boot lol
<wxl> ko
<claude_> I tried to boot in recovery mode and I wasnt able to wow lol
<Dronberg> And old LXDE faster new LXDEQT?
<claude_> ok I will upload the video in youtube now
<wxl> brb
#lubuntu 2014-02-28
<claude_> got my video
<claude_> http://youtu.be/4h_wTxRhzr0
<wxl> !nomodeset | claude_
<ubottu> claude_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<claude_> oh ok I will look at that thread now... but this would explain also why things hangs in the end?
<claude_> With Lubuntu 13.04 and 13.10, I don't have the screen that turn off at the beginning of the boot process unlike now
<claude_> ok
<claude_> I see how its done... I'm going to do that and see if this will fix the issue :)
<holstein> claude_: how did the hard drive test go?
<claude_> oh the hard drive should be fine
<claude_> I tested it during the past month
<holstein> what you are showing me could be failing hardware
<claude_> it had no bad sector at all, its almost new
<claude_> yeah I thought that too
<holstein> when they are almost new is when they are most likely to fail
<claude_> but there is something that makes me think that it could be not...
<claude_> Because when I boot into rescue mode
<holstein> you can google search that, and consider testing so that you *know* for certain
<claude_> and then I select "resume", everything goes fine
<holstein> claude_: lubuntu 12.04 is technically not supported any longer
<claude_> when I said new... well not really new.. like 7-8 months old. but you could be right too
<claude_> yeah can't wait to see 14.04 LTS :D
<claude_> 13.04 was probably the most stable for me but there was some random bugs (just small bugs although... nothing too disturbing)
<claude_> I'll do what wxl said to me to see if this will change something I will now reboot|
<claude_> Thanks for all your support this is really awesome
<holstein> claude_: whats that?
<holstein> claude_: nomodeset?
<claude_> yeah
<holstein> claude_: i suggested that when you first joined
<claude_> oooh
<holstein> claude_: you should have already tried it
<claude_> maybe I completely didn't see it
<claude_> my bad :S
<claude_> sorry about that
<holstein> claude_: and the vesa driver.. and tested the hard drive.. and tried 13.10.. and/or 14.04
<claude_> the graphic driver that I'm using now by the way is ... the 304 series of Nvidia
<holstein> ok
<holstein> vesa is another one you can try
<holstein> theres an open one.. and ppa's with othe drivers
<claude_> to get those 304 drivers I think I typed nvidia-current-updates
<claude_> that version
<claude_> so this should be 304 updates
<claude_> ok I'll go reboot with this new nomodeset setting :) See you soon
<holstein> youd have to ask nvidia. and with the response i usually get, i just troubleshoot on my own
<holstein> could have been someone else i suggested nomodeset to earlier.. but, try it :)
<holstein> claude_: and good luck!
<claude_> haha yep I will let you know what happen
<claude_> brb
<claude_> Hello
<wxl> any luck yet, claude_ ?
<claude_> crap... I struggled SO MUCH to come back here
<claude_> I had to boot from my live Ubuntu USB key
<claude_> in order to be able to boot into rescue mode (I changed the entry for the default OS in the grub.cfg file to do that)
<claude_> and now
<claude_> ok just before I have to say this
<claude_> so I'm here now because I was able to boot with the rescue mode
<claude_> here is the process
<claude_> that I used
<claude_> I changed "GRUB_DEFAULT=0" to "GRUB_DEFAULT=1" and then I did "update-grub" in order to be able to boot into rescue mode
<claude_> then when the blue screen appear to choose what to do, I have simpy chosen "resume"
<claude_> and now I'm here. But my screen resolution changed from 1440x900 to a lower one... certainly 800x600 now
<wxl> so did nomodeset fix anything or not?
<claude_> nop it didnt do anything
<wxl> ok well that's out
<wxl> but i don't doubt it's a video issue of some kind
<wxl> maybe try video=ofonly as a boot parameter and see if that doesn't fix it
<claude_> so for example: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash video=ofonly" ?
<wxl> yep
<claude_> ok what will this do exactly? Something like choosing a generic VGA driver?
<claude_> will try that
<wxl> yeah
<claude_> thats weird that my screen resolution isnt the same now
<claude_> and when I start "nvidia-settings", all the tabs disappeared instead of 2
<claude_> alright I will do this now
<wxl> have you tried the open source driver? nouveau?
<wxl> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<claude_> oh I'm going to read that now
<claude_> I dont think so
<wxl> that may be another idea too
<claude_> is there any command line we can type for that? Something like sudo apt-get nvidia-nouveau?
<claude_> oh I would have to purge my nvidia drivers before installing new one I think... isn't it?
<claude_> I will try video=ofonly first
<claude_> see you soon
<claude_> actual result: First boot: it worked. I rebooted. System hung at the same place. I powered off the PC. I started it. System boots fully.
<wxl> you need to make it permanent in grub settings
<claude_> in /etc/default/grub ?
<wxl> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wxl> that should be helpful enough (the 2nd)
<claude_> ok I will take a look. What I just did is... I changed the line in /etc/default/grub for "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash video=ofonly" then I did grub-updates and rebooted
<Unit193> update-grub I hope?
<claude_> oops yes you are right
<claude_> thats what I did yep
<claude_> sometimes I type the contrary but the command prompt tells me that I'm wrong when I do so I type it correctly
<claude_> according to what I read so far, I think the last change I've done was done "permanantly" by editing the grub file in /etc/default
<claude_> there is something I could do maybe... "Boot-Repair " and showing you the file that will be created
<claude_> in my grub.cfg file, I see at many times "insmod ext2" ... I have no ext2 partitions in my hard drive... just ext4
<claude_> not sure if this really matter
<johnakabean> hello, I need to get fancontrol installed WITHOUT the gui; however, apt-get refuses to install configuration file. Laptop has bios problem where fan doesnt run with "automatic" mode; I have it sitting on top of my desktop, with top desktop fan blowing through the vent where it sucks in.....its working :)
<johnakabean> install fails with trying to put xserver on there, dependency
<johnakabean> i try to run it and it says "cant find configuration file"
<johnakabean> i just tried putting ssh server on there and it fails with "xserver" dependency
<Unit193> Uhhh.. Not for me?
<johnakabean> ?
<johnakabean> where is the default config file for fancontrol?
<johnakabean> so i can type from this screen into that one
<johnakabean> nevermind, ssh finished, logged in from here
<claude_> seems like the nouevau driver make everything stay stable
<claude_> thats so weird
<claude_> so this may have to do something with Lubuntu 12.04 and the Nvidia Geforce 6150SE chipset
<claude_> that doesn't happen in 13.04 and 13.10
<druiz> any spanish user here?
<wxl> !es | druiz
<ubottu> druiz: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<druiz> LOL
<utusan> pre 1.2 pcmanfm would let me right click on display col label to move.  with 1.2 right click doesn't show anything anymore. any ideas?
<sgo11> hi, can I ask lubuntu trusty issue here?
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sgo11> fine. both google-chrome and firefox got segmentation fault in latest lubuntu trusty release. any ideas? thanks.
<sgo11> where can I open a bug for such problem? lubuntu trusty 14.04. thanks.
<Unit193> Likely to get better results and if it's a known issue in #ubuntu+1
<sgo11> Unit193, I asked there for a couple of hours. nobody have any ideas.
<Unit193> Well, it's still night/early morning US/EU time as well.
<sgo11> Unit193, ok. thanks. I will ask again later.
<mkl_> Hi, I am pretty new to using linux. I am trying to install Java but I am unsure as to where to start. I had no trouble installing a few things via the 'lubuntu software cente" but Java was not there and it seems a little more counterintuative to me.
<Unit193> For browsers, get the iced tea plugin, otherwise openjdk-7-jre or such.
<mkl_> so waht does putting "openjdk-7-jre" in the command line actually instruct the computer to do?
<Mikaela> Nothing. The command is "sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre".
<Mikaela> Sudo tells to run it with root priviledges, apt-get install tells it to install package and openjdk-7-jre is the package to install.
<Unit193> (or, default-jre, but either way the package will be installed.)
<mkl_> Thanks! I am hoping to be able to install a few other things as well. They may or may not be as straight forward as Java. I was initially trying to install Aladin, a skymap for astronomers. It called for Java as a requirement. I'll have a quick go at installing Aladin again now
<mkl_> Seems to be working now. The instructions were pretty much to extract it into the desired directory
<mkl_> Aladin does not appear in my list of applications though.
<mkl_> It would be nice to add a shortcut to the desktop for Aladin.
<Unit193> Could do that, and if it's just unpacking, yes there will be no launcher in the applications menu.
<mkl_> It was suggested that I should be open it by typing "Aladin" into the terminal. However this doesn't seem to work. I guess it had to be in the binary directory? Which directories does the terminal link to? How do I do a root access copy to one of these directories so that I can start Aladin in this way?
<mkl_> Is that the best way to do this?
<Unit193> I'd just make a launcher in the applications menu or something if it doesn't have a make install target.
<Unit193> In the directory you unpacked it, does  java -jar aladin.jar (or whatever the file is called) work?
<mkl_> How do I find out if it has a make install target? I assume that is the equivalent of "openjdk-7-jre" for java
<mkl_> there is a shell script to open it called Aladin
<mkl_> #!/bin/sh  # Aladin Bourne shell launcher  # P.Fernique [CDS] - F.Ochsenbein [CDS] # V1.1 - oct 2010 # V1.0 - april 2009  # JAVA memory max allocation (in Mb) mem=1024  # Via a symbolic link ? prog=$0 while test -h $prog; do     prog1=`ls -l $prog | awk '{print $NF}'`     if test `expr $prog1 : /` -gt 0; then       # Absolute symlink         prog="$prog1"     else         prog=`dirname $prog`/$prog1             # Relative symlink     
<mkl_> The contents of the shell script^^
<Unit193> (I'll be disappearing in a minute or so.)  That'd only really help if you had make installed.  Just launch that?
<Unit193> That can't be all of it...
<mkl_> make is a program?
<Unit193> Yep.
<Unit193> And, I be out.
<mkl_> okay, I'll investigate it. I think the chat pae only lets me copy so much. You're right thats not all. thanks for your help!
<mkl_> I am trying to install something called TopCat. It is not a standard application from the lubuntu software Centre. I have downloaded a .jar file and am unsure as how to proceed
<mkl_> still pretty new to linux
<webgen> hi guys
<mkl_> hi
<webgen> how do i make windows snap at the edges and change size?
<webgen> like it does on ubuntu and windows etc?
<mkl_> I am not sure. I would imagine there is an application for it though. I don't think it comes as a standard feature
<mkl_> I am pretty new to linix by the way, no expert
<mkl_> I am trying to install something called TopCat. It is not a standard application from the lubuntu software Centre. I have downloaded a .jar file and am unsure as how to proceed
<holstein> mkl_: you shouldnt get a jar from the software center like that
<holstein> mkl_: what are you trying to do?
<mkl_> it is not from the software centre
<mkl_> it is a more specialised software for astrophysics
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/101746/how-can-i-execute-a-jar-file-from-the-terminal
<holstein> doesnt really matter what it is
<holstein> you look up how to run jar files
<holstein> then, if you have issues with it, you ask the maintainers
<holstein> java -jar Minecraft.jar
<holstein> for example
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<mkl_> I installed Java beforehand
<holstein> sure.. its a requirement.. so you will need to
<mkl_> Is there a way to add the application to my applications list?
<holstein> mkl_: you can add the command to whatever yo like
<holstein> you*
<mkl_> so for example how do I add the command to the "education" section when I hit the bottom left ubuntu logo
<holstein> mkl_: just edit the menu and add what you like
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<holstein> or, use another panel.. or lanucher..
<mkl_> Do I copy the whole .jar file in there and I guess a shell script to run "java -jar Minecraft.jar"
<holstein> mkl_: no
<holstein> mkl_: you are asking how to make a launcher.. so just make that
<holstein> mkl_: make a launcher that lanches "java -jar /path/to/whatever.jar"
<mkl_> So I created the launcher and called it TopCat_Launch. I can't seem to copy it to the applications directory the commend I am using is: cp /home/scrutonm1/MKL_Software/TopCat_Launch  /usr/share/applications/TopCat_Launch
<mkl_> the error is No such file or directory
<vn151502510> try `cp /home/scrutonm1/MKL_Software/TopCat_Launch  /usr/share/applications/`
<mkl_>  cannot stat ‘/home/scrutonm1/MKL_Software/TopCat_Launch’: No such file or directory
<mkl_> still the same error
<holstein> mkl_: you dont copy it anywhere
<holstein> just make the launcher for it
<mkl_> I have made the launcher. But I wanted the launcher to apear in the same list as all the other apllications
<mkl_> so that I could run it as if it was any other application without having to treat it as an exception
<holstein> mkl_: and, you can
<holstein> mkl_: the othes run the same way.. those are just links
<mkl_> so how do I get the launcher to appear in the list?
<holstein> mkl_: you can do what you are trying to do... you'll just have to keep troubleshooting. or use a "friendlier" and arguably heavier menu
<mkl_> What do you mean?
<holstein> mkl_: i mean, you can do what you are trying to do.. but you will need to research and learn how
<holstein> mkl_: or, use something else that facilitates these types of changes easier
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896355
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/196614/how-do-i-edit-the-menu-in-lubuntu
<shiner> just wanted to say, installed lubuntu 14.04 beta 1, all good so far, seems smoother and slicker, I'm a happy camper!!
<webgen> hey guys mysql channel is dead, I cant run mysql after installing deb pack, how do I run it??
<wxl> webgen: you mean you've never run mysql and want to know how?
<webgen> wxl well i didnt use terminal to install it so deb package just unpacked it at a random location, i didnt know how to run that one otherwise i know how to run the one that installs from apt-get :P
<webgen> wxl i already installed one from apt-get i got tired of tinkering lol
<wxl> webgen: should be the same. apt-get uses dpkg.
<webgen> wxl it was just 0.1 version lower thats the stupid reason i decided to download the package myself haha
<wxl> webgen: you can see if you succeeded in stalling with dpkg -l | grep -i mysql
<webgen> wxl, uh  i dont wanna mess with it anymore, i already installed :S and deleted the downlaoded .deb package
<webgen> wxl thanks thought :P
<webgen> though*
<mkl_> so I am trying to install Swarp
<mkl_> http://www.astromatic.net/software/swarp
<mkl_> I have installed make
<mkl_> yet when i try the steps in the int=stall instructions i get an error
<mkl_> they are to type./configure followed by make and then make install
<mkl_> no "make" file seems to be created though :(
<wxl> what's the error?
<mkl_> I am still new to the linux environment
<mkl_>  no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<wxl> install gcc
<wxl> and in general refer to this:
<wxl> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mkl_> there is available for download a rpm file. I tried to get that to work too to no avail
<mkl_> I believe that is a pre built package?
<wxl> no don't bother with the rpm tho alien can convert it maybe
<wxl> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<mkl_> well I am glad I aborted mission on that one then. I did nearly install alien. Currently following the steps to instal gcc
<mkl_> I think that will be my best option. I am not really seeing it prebuilt anywhere thus far
<wxl> compiling is not for the weak but if your patient, it will work
<wxl> did you search on launchpad ppas?
<mkl_> it is 3% done at the moment
<mkl_> launchpad
<mkl_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/swarp/2.19.1-1
<mkl_> that is the same as I have though
<wxl> oh then there's prolly a ppa
<wxl> not certainly
<wxl> but probably
<mkl_> what is a ppa?
<mkl_> please excuse my ignorance
<wxl> personal package archive
<wxl> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mkl_> also by compliling is not for the weak do you mean it just requires patience? Patience I have plenty but technical skill and experience with linux I still lack
<wxl> well a little bit of both :)
<wxl> what cpu/lubuntu do you have?
<wxl> !info swarp
<ubottu> Package swarp does not exist in saucy
<wxl> hm
<wxl> trusty only methinks
<mkl_> lubuntu13.10 desktop
<wxl> OH
<mkl_> cpu is an intel Core2Duo@1.66
<mkl_> pretty old laptop
<wxl> stop compiling
<wxl> it's available in the repos
<wxl> !info suckless-tools
<ubottu> suckless-tools (source: suckless-tools): simple commands for minimalistic window managers. In component universe, is optional. Version 38-2 (saucy), package size 46 kB, installed size 176 kB
<mkl_> :)
<mkl_> Thanks. that looked like it was going to take all night
<wxl> compiling does often take a while
<wxl> recommend doing this in the future: apt-cache search <thing you want>
<wxl> dmenu, lsw, slock, st, sselp, ssid, tabbed, and wmname are also included
<wxl> which apt-cache show suckless-tools will show you
 * wxl wnoders
<wxl> !search swarp
<ubottu> Found:
<wxl> hm
<wxl> Unit193: is there an ubottu search command that works like apt-cache search?
<mkl_> :) install finished
<mkl_> now to do the same for SExtractor
<wxl> compiling is a good skill to have but generally not necessary
<wxl> you don't even have to search for that
<wxl> !info sextractor
<ubottu> sextractor (source: sextractor): Source extractor for astronomical images. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.8.6+dfsg-1 (saucy), package size 438 kB, installed size 1391 kB
<mkl_> I don't know that I am up to it just yet. And although I have a keen interest in computer science I have only just taken the plunge yesterday to make my old laptop a dual boot
<wxl> it will come in time
<mkl_> I have fiddled around with live USB's and I use Linux at work
<wxl> nice
<Natsum> hi guys, is there any lubutnu 13.10 iso which can fit to CD?
<ianorlin> it actually fits on the cd when you burn it just the iso is a little bigger
<Natsum> thx, I will try
<Natsum> + Does lubuntu have wifi drivers? I have usb wifi card (ratlink)
<guest5691203> hello
<guest5691203> the sound preferences dialog in ubuntu has a "Output" tab where you can choose through which output you want to play sound
<guest5691203> how can this be done in lubuntu? i tried installing pulseaudio + pulseaudio volume control (pavucontrol). but i don't see where and how this setting could be achieved from within pavucontrol
<guest5691203> is anyone here who knows how to do it?
<Phil42> guest5691203:  you are on the right track.  lubuntu ships without pulseaudio
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: you an add pulse it you like
<holstein> if*
<holstein> i have, and have added pavucontrol.. worked OK
<LubuntuAudioOutp> Phil42 & holstein : thx for your replies. but i am talking about this tab: http://i.stack.imgur.com/bV6Ya.png
<LubuntuAudioOutp> in that picture you can see the "play sound through" setting
<LubuntuAudioOutp> where is that setting in pavucontrol?
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: i use pavucontrol
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: i added it
<LubuntuAudioOutp> i can't find it
<LubuntuAudioOutp> yeah, me too, but how do you choose the default output in pavucontrol
<LubuntuAudioOutp> ?
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: cant find it always? or just in lubuntu? or just on that hardware?
<LubuntuAudioOutp> holstein: well, to be a bit more precise: i want a system wide equalizer. pulse audio has a built-in system wide equalizer, see: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/install-pulseaudio-with-built-in-system.html
<LubuntuAudioOutp> but to get it to work one must select "FFT based equalizer on Built-in..." as the output, just as described on that page
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: you can add pulse
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: lubuntu doesnt ship with it
<LubuntuAudioOutp> holstein: i already have added pulseaudio + pavucontrol...
<holstein> what i might do is, load up a live CD of xubuntu, install/use pavucontrol.. see if that is meeting your needs on that hardware. add what you like to lubuntu
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: sure.. but, its not meeting your needs.. and why?
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: is it that the device doesnt support alsa?
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: what is preventing you from seeing what you want in pavucontrol?
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: we konw pavucontrol and pulse does what you want..
<holstein> its either that your device doenst support linux/alsa and *wont* do it.. or, you have improrperly configured pulse or something else
<LubuntuAudioOutp> holstein: well, look, this is what the ubuntu sound preferences look like: http://i.stack.imgur.com/bV6Ya.png - as you can see in that image, it has an option called "play sound through"
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: ubuntu sound prefercnes in the *same* hardware?
<LubuntuAudioOutp> and pavucontrol does not have this option
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: lubuntu *is* ubuntu, friend
<holstein> so, if you have the same version, and the same software from the same repos, it should be the same
<LubuntuAudioOutp> holstein: yes, in the same hardware.
<holstein> if you have lubuntu 13.10, and ubuntu 12.04.. or some other differences..
<LubuntuAudioOutp> holstein: no. pavucontrol is not the same as the ubuntu sound preferences AFAIK
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: no AFAIK.. confirm
<Phil42> holstein:  there are differences, and audio is different in lubuntu
<holstein> Phil42: sure. but he's trying to add, and says he has added pulse
<holstein> Phil42: the same tools will, or have for me, acted the same
<Phil42> true
<holstein> they are the same packages from the same repos, at least. assuming configuration
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: so.. ask your self, whats the difference.. find that difference, and rectify
<LubuntuAudioOutp> holstein: the ubuntu sound preferences are different from pavucontrol. just look at them:
<LubuntuAudioOutp> pavucontrol:
<saliko> i had problems in lubuntu when connect audio using BT bluetooth
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: sure.. but pavucontrol does that routing
<LubuntuAudioOutp> http://jan.newmarch.name/LinuxSound/Sampled/PulseAudio/images/pavucontrol.png
<LubuntuAudioOutp> ubuntu sound preferences:
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: and, the audio controls you have in ubuntu are in the repo. and you can add them if you like
<LubuntuAudioOutp> http://i.stack.imgur.com/bV6Ya.png
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: i use pavucontrol to do *exactly* what you are trying to do
<LubuntuAudioOutp> [20:41] <holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: and, the audio controls you have in ubuntu are in the repo. and you can add them if you like <--- ok that's what i wanted to know. how can i add them to lubuntu?
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: just install them
<LubuntuAudioOutp> [20:42] <holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: i use pavucontrol to do *exactly* what you are trying to do <--- and how are you doing it?
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: the sources are the same
<LubuntuAudioOutp> [20:42] <holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: just install them <--- what are they called?
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: you search using the package manager of your choice, and install them
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: i havent used main ubuntu in ages.. but when i want to know *exactly* what is going on, i load a live CD and look in a package manager
<holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: you may also find that information looking at a package list, or in #ubuntu
<LubuntuAudioOutp> <holstein> LubuntuAudioOutp: i use pavucontrol to do *exactly* what you are trying to do <--- and how are you doing it?
<LubuntuAudioOutp> which tab? which setting?
<Unit193> !find ssh server
<ubottu> server is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<Unit193> !find ssh
<ubottu> Found: erlang-ssh, libssh-4, libssh-dbg, libssh-dev, libssh-doc, openssh-blacklist, openssh-blacklist-extra, openssh-client, openssh-server, ssh (and 68 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ssh&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<Unit193> wxl: Kind of, but not as good ^
<Unit193> It's package and file search.
<Unit193> !find sshd_config
<ubottu> File sshd_config found in condor, monkeysphere, oar-node, openssh-server, python-vm-builder
<wxl> !find swarp
<ubottu> Found: suckless-tools
<wxl> yep that's what i needed
<wxl> thanks, Unit193
<Phil42> did the audio output question get answered/
<Phil42> ?
<Unit193> Sure.
<ianorlin> I know there is something like that for audicious under the prefrences menu
<ianorlin> wow that was way back
#lubuntu 2014-03-01
<mkl> So I have been running into an issue when installing things. via sudo apt-get install [package]
<mkl> for a few differnt packages now I get the error internal error - server connection terminated [IP: 202.158.214.106 80]
<mkl> @wxl Hey again! I was having this issue last night trying to install ds9. Today I thought I would try something else. I think the issue is not specific to ds9
<cyborg4> Hi, I currently have LXDE on a Lubuntu laptop with 507mb mem. a) Can I install my preferred DE GNOME and b) how?
<cyborg4> *bump*
<FakeBoost> Hey, what lubuntu can i install on a non pae pc??
<zuppuz> hello, i need to find out the times of the last few times the computer was turned off and on..... is this info logged somewhere?
<wxl> 7
<wxl> oooops
<FuuuqUmiist> what do you type in the terminal to figure out what a key a called like XF86AudioMute
<k03ll> xev
<FuuuqUmiist> thanks
<imauser> hello what is the root pw on lubuntu live install?
<holstein> imauser: you can sudo
<holstein> imauser: sudo -i for example
<imauser> holstein: sudo wants a pass, too
<imauser> i got user johndoe but am unable to do something with it
<imauser> *him
<holstein> imauser: not on the live CD
<holstein> imauser: you wont have johndoe there
<holstein> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<imauser> well its on my usb, it could be modified by some tool
<holstein> imauser: you could have modified it, sure
<holstein> imauser: but, you likely have a normal install to the stick, and not a live CD
<SonikkuAmerica> imauser: Are you using [ su ] instead of [ sudo ] anyway?
<holstein> imauser: you can, at that point, use the recovery console if you dont konw "johndoe" password
<imauser> nope, i used unetbootin or the usb-live-creator
<holstein> imauser: or?
<imauser> its an older image
<holstein> imauser: im not trying to be combative.. im just seeing a lot of "red flags" here
<SonikkuAmerica> imauser: How old is the image?
<imauser> sorry i absolutely got no idea
<holstein> imauser: download 13.10.. sudo will work
<imauser> can you tell me how to *properly* set up a live usb isntall with persistence and as less bugs as possible? :)
<imauser> i.e. what tool should i choose?
<holstein> imauser: i dont.. i just install to the stick.. i make a normal install to the usb.. i get persistence and a normal install
<imauser> holstein: as long as the 'normal' install wont overwrite my grub
<SonikkuAmerica> imauser: What about GRUB? You should always have the latest GRUB around anyway
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, you mean the GRUB on your machine
<imauser> SonikkuAmerica: yep
<SonikkuAmerica> imauser: If you install GRUB to the root of the disk you're installing Ubuntu on, it shouldn't overwrite the GRUB on your maching
<holstein> imauser: the installers do what the do
<SonikkuAmerica> *machine
<holstein> imauser: you can choose *not* to overwrite what you like
<imauser> alright then im happy. thanks :)
<holstein> imauser: what do i do? i use an alternate iso, and *dont* install grub, and use boot repair afterwards
<imauser> do you know how to transfer the livesystem to another usb with multiboot for example?
<holstein> or, i install normally on a machine i have sitting around with no hard drives in it
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<holstein> imauser: just decide what multiboot you would like to use, and seek support there
<holstein> imauser: i use unetbootin
<holstein> imauser: the iso's are dd copy-able AFAIK..
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: Yes, they are. :)
<imauser> holstein: why should i ddcopy the iso if i want the system installed on usb :?
<holstein> imauser: i didnt say, or mean to imply you should
<SonikkuAmerica> !dd
<SonikkuAmerica> ((Oh come on, no factoid on dd?))
<holstein> imauser: what i do is.. i make a live USB, or use a live CD.. i then install to another USB
<holstein> imauser: dd and unetbootin are ways i make that installer usb stick.. i dont use multiboot
<SonikkuAmerica> Why do I feel like this conversation is becoming circular? I think I'll head off to lunch now. :)
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: o/
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: o/
<k03ll> whats new in lubuntu 14.04? qt?
<trickyhero> nope no qt
<trickyhero> very little is new, normal GTK LXDE is mostly done, except a new pcmanfm release
<shiner> hey I have a little problem with ubuntu 14.04, just not sure if it's a bug for you guys or lsde, can I get some advice?
<shiner> *lubuntu
<trickyhero> what is it?
<shiner> the lxpanel keeps losing it's background settings on each boot
<ianorlin> which versoin of lubuntu?
<shiner> 14.04 beta 1
<shiner> there is one other app that seems to lose it's display settings, qbittorent, but I'm not to bothered by that
<ianorlin> I am not sure what was causing that I was having my panel prefrences saved before
<ianorlin> are you logging in to another seisson?
<shiner> logged into another session?
<ianorlin> like when you log in to the netbook or openbox?
<shiner> my panel was fine in 13.10, just noticed it in the beta
<shiner> no, I'm the only user and it happens after a complete reboot
<ianorlin> might be a theme update
<ianorlin> how many times have you rebooted?
<shiner> three or four times today, happened every time
<ianorlin> hmm wiered I don't know what is causing that
<ianorlin> were you using livecd or guest seisson?
<ianorlin> as those don't save changes
<shiner> no it's a full clean install, no multiboot either
 * ianorlin is out of ideas
<shiner> lol ok, was just tryin to fiugure out where to report it, since it's a 3rd party app
<shiner> thanks for tryin ianorlin :) will go have a look through forums, I'll probably just post the bug on lubuntu though, off for dinner now :)
<claude_> hello
<claude_> Are <holstein> and <wxl> online now?
<ianorlin> not sure
#lubuntu 2014-03-02
<undeaddragon> Hi
<undeaddragon>   /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<basketball> my fstab file is empty
<Unit193> !crosspost | basketball
<ubottu> basketball: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Diplomatico> Hello, help me repair the boot of a pen drive with lubuntu...
<holstein> Diplomatico: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Diplomatico> I already tried it, and it doesn't fix the pen drive, holstein.
<holstein> Diplomatico: it will
<Diplomatico> Because it tries to fix the boot of the hdd...
<holstein> Diplomatico: if it didnt, then its not the issue, or you did in incorrectly
<holstein> Diplomatico: sure.. tell it to fix the boot of the USB instead
<holstein> Diplomatico: use the tool i referenced above.. i add the PPA to a live CD/USB and fix what i like
<Diplomatico> And when i go to advanced options, and choose the sdb, (pen drive) it shows an error.
<holstein> Diplomatico: ok
<Diplomatico> I have the boot-repair opened, right now.
<holstein> Diplomatico: let me know when you have a question
<Diplomatico> If i put recommended repair it will try to fix the hdd instead of the pen drive?
<Diplomatico> holstein?
<holstein> Diplomatico: i never said, nor implied "recommended repair"
<holstein> Diplomatico: if you have a question, just ask
<holstein> Diplomatico: if you are trying to do what im saying, and getting an error, share the error
<holstein> could be, the usb stick is bad
<Diplomatico> That was my question, i'm afraid that if i put recommended repair it will mess the hdd...
<Diplomatico> The usb is ok...I just messed with the boot
<holstein> Diplomatico: dont be "afraid"
<holstein> just read and use the tool proprely
<holstein> properly*
<holstein> Diplomatico: what would i do? if i were "afraid" i would take it to a machine with not hard drive installed in it
<holstein> do the usb stick repair there
<Diplomatico> I have no other machine to test it...
<holstein> Diplomatico: i didnt say "test"
<holstein> Diplomatico: but, you dont need another machine
<holstein> you can use the one you have, and tell the tool to recover grub to the stick.. and share any error messages
<Diplomatico> I tell the tool, where?In recommended repair or advanced options?
<holstein> Diplomatico: when it asks where you want to recover, use the USB drive there
<holstein> Diplomatico: also, the USB stick can be broken
<Diplomatico> The usb is fine.
<holstein> Diplomatico: well, its not "fine" or you wouldnt be trying to fix it
<holstein> Diplomatico: and, the *do* fail
<Diplomatico> When does it ask where i want to recover???In recommended repair or advanced options??
<holstein> im not trying to be combative.. only thorough.. it *can* be broken"
<holstein> Diplomatico: use which ever will let you choose that device, friend
<holstein> Diplomatico: you want to recover the grub on the stick.. so put that data into the tool
<Diplomatico> I don't know, because it might screw my hdd if it press recommended repair.
<holstein> Diplomatico: then, try the other first
<holstein> Diplomatico: also, you need to know how to recover the hard driver.. since that *will* fail as well
<holstein> Diplomatico: if you were to "screw up" the hard drive, you need to konw how to recover and you can with this tool
<Diplomatico> Ok, I'll go for it.Without a net.
<Diplomatico> Pressing recommended...now
<holstein> why not start with advanced?
<holstein> MBR options in the images i linked are where i would start
<holstein> the guide says that is under the advanced options
<Diplomatico> Ok...This is what I wanted you to assure me.If recommended would fix the pen drive or the hdd.It seems it did its thing on the hdd.
<Diplomatico> Since it says   : remember to boot from hdd!
<Diplomatico> holstein, you said start with advanced options too late...
<holstein> Diplomatico: i linked you documentation
<holstein> Diplomatico: i said it first
<Diplomatico> too late, man
<holstein> Diplomatico: ok
<holstein> Diplomatico: so, boot the machine.. take the stick out, open a terminal, run "sudo update-grub".. hard drive fixed
<holstein> Diplomatico: now.. to "fix" whatever is up with the stick, assuming its repariable, use the guide i gave you
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<holstein> refer to it ^
<holstein> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/img/1335263417.png
<holstein> for example
<holstein> 'restore mbr to'.. thats where you select the device. the stick. not the hard drive
<basketballl> Unit193,  can you help me rebuild my fstab file
<holstein> basketballl: you can just add what you need
<holstein> basketballl: you can likely run a live CD, and copy it from there
<holstein> basketballl: or, just do a smallish install and copy it from out of that
<holstein> a better question is, what happened to your fstab..
<basketballl> smallish?
<basketballl> holstein,  can i copy from windows
<holstein> basketballl: no
<holstein> basketballl: windows doesnt do fstab AFAIK
<basketballl> holstein,  idk what happened o it
<holstein> basketballl: i would figure that out first
<holstein> basketballl: if the hardware is failing, then, you need to address that
<basketballl> my hardware is fine
<holstein> basketballl: if you have compromised your credentials,a nd someone/something is breaking your machine, you need to address that
<holstein> basketballl: if you havent tested, you dont know
<basketballl> how do i test
<holstein> basketballl: *all* hard drives fail.. and when they do, they can lose data like that.. like the fstab, or grub
<holstein> basketballl: i can tell you how i test.. i use gsmartcontrol
<holstein> basketballl: how you test is up to you.. and its not a trivial process, or something im necessarily suggesting you do. but, its something you need to think about, if you didnt break your fstab, and its just missing for no reason
<basketballl> is there a factory reset in ubuntu
<holstein> basketballl: not for fstab like that
<holstein> basketballl: you can just reinstall
<basketballl> reinstall what?
<holstein> thats easy enough.. and should take maybe 10 minutes
<holstein> basketballl: for a factory reset, friend
<holstein> basketballl: you can reinstall the OS
<holstein> basketballl: thus, factory reset
<basketballl> ok ill do it tomorrow
<basketballl> gtg
<holstein> basketballl: cheers!
<Diplomatico> holstein:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7020037/
<Diplomatico> It didn't work.
<holstein> Diplomatico: scd looks like the one
<holstein> sdc*
<Diplomatico> Yes, i chose sdc.
<Diplomatico> Not working.
<holstein> Diplomatico: cool.. share an error or ask a question
<Diplomatico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7020037/
<holstein> Diplomatico: otherwise, use the guide i gave, and choose the stick
<holstein> if its not working the hardware could be failling. the stick.. its got a swap partition on it
<Diplomatico> It was working until on another partition i installed another distro.
<Diplomatico> Really stupid.
<holstein> Diplomatico: or, triggering a failure
<holstein> Will restore the MBR_TO_RESTORE : sdc (generic mbr) into sdc
<holstein> Boot successfully repaired.
<holstein> not sure what to tell you. without more information
<holstein> or error messages
<Diplomatico> Ok.
<holstein> it just doesnt take me long to reinstall, so thats always on the table
<holstein> but, you are using that tool properly, from what i see
<holstein> so, i would eleborate as to what you think "broke" it in the first place
<Diplomatico> I installed another distro in another partition of the pen drive.That messed up the boot.
<Diplomatico> I think I have to fix the grub.
<holstein> Diplomatico: you *are* fixing the grub
<Diplomatico> ok
<holstein> Diplomatico: and, as you are reporting, that is not working
<holstein> Diplomatico: so, you elaboarate.. what did you install? or you do to that product support and ask
<holstein> Diplomatico: or, you consider that the stick could be bad
<holstein> Diplomatico: it has swap on it..
<Diplomatico> What's wrong with swap?
<ianorlin> it wears out flash drives fast
<holstein> Diplomatico: nothing is "wrong" with it.. but you get a limited amount of time you can use it til it breaks the USB
<holstein> and when it breaks, it can act like you are reporting
<holstein> http://www.symbolengine.com/index.php/2011/01/10/swap-partition-on-a-flash-drive-is-it-really-that-bad/
<Diplomatico> So i should reformat that partition...
<holstein> Diplomatico: there is no "should"
<holstein> Diplomatico: what would i do? move the data off, try reformatting.. or just wipe it after backing up what i want, and try a reinstall
<holstein> Diplomatico: i personally dont do a swap partition on my sticks like that
<holstein> Diplomatico: if i did, i would expect them to break sooner
<ianorlin> swap partition doesn't wear out usb hdd though right
<holstein> ianorlin: ssh could/would
<holstein> ssd*
<ianorlin> I know that
<holstein> ianorlin: i think this is a USB stick.. maybe its a drive
<Diplomatico> Isn't the swap partition necessary for lubuntu to work?
<holstein> Diplomatico: no
<ianorlin> no
<Diplomatico> By the way.I fixed it.
<ianorlin> yay
<Diplomatico> Yay indeed.
<holstein> Diplomatico: congratulations.. im off to bed
<Diplomatico> Thank you!
<Diplomatico> Have a nice sleep.
<calimesul2pc> hello
<calimesul2pc> lubu doesnt work on my pc, P5VD2VM_SE, i don't have a graphic video card
<biledemon> I my panel to "dynamic size" and to be transparent and put a windows list with icons only on it. Now I can't remove the panel. Right-clicking only hits open application icons or the desktop.
<biledemon> anyway other way than right-clicking a panel to remove it?
<basketballl> Nik05,  Snake2k  and Left_Turn  and ciupicri    i bought a monitor yesterday at a garage sale that has a different resolution as my laptop how can i remove the black border of laptop
<basketballl>  i bought a monitor yesterday that has a different resolution as my laptop how can i remove the black border of laptop
<ianorlin> I would install arandr to support different screens on two different monitors
<basketballl> it works how i want it where my mouse can gop between screens it is just that on laptop screen there is a black border
<holstein> i use arandr for that
<holstein> though, a compromise must be made, since they are different sizes
<holstein> basketballl: in arandr, you should be able to set the resolution you please on both.. though, i have found the labels can be incorrect
<basketballl> i want to get rid of black border with dual monitor set up  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
#lubuntu 2015-02-23
<mrdeb> hi
<Guest_____> Should i go from 14.041 to 14.04.2 ?
<krytarik> Guest_____: Do a "lsb_release -a" and you should notice that you are already on it. :)
<Guest_____> You meen the updates make the same changes i think.
<krytarik> Yep.
<likemindead> Long time Xubuntu user (since 7.04). Just switched to Lubuntu. Very slick. Very fast.
<havane31> lubuntu is nice too on arm platform like banana pi
<havane31> but i still have problems with the GPU, videos on Youtube are very slow
<havane31> if someone have the solution
<MrAsk> When I start system with monitor plugged to my netbook, lubuntu works on two screens. When I start without on one. But when I'm clickim functional button which is responsable for swiching between screens on windows nothing happen. Other functional button works fine for me
<ianorlin> MrAsk, what version of lubuntu
<ianorlin> I like to use arnadr for dual screens
<gebjgd> ianorlin, arandr
<ianorlin> yes sorry for typo
<MrAsk> To be honest I'm not even sure. But probably lates (downloaded 2 weeks ago)
<ianorlin> although arnadr has an unxrandr that can give you an xrandr command and them amke your own keybinding for it if you want to
<MrAsk> thanks man :)
<ianorlin> or even save it in defualt apps for lxsession
<ianorlin> but that might not be optimal on laptop
<MrAsk> arandr works, and it's great. Thanks
#lubuntu 2015-02-24
<th3pun15h3r> what is the program is the menu that has the shutdown reboot etc, and how do i change the font, icons theme etc on it?
<th3pun15h3r> been searching online for it no luck
<fossterer> Hi! I am running Lubuntu 12.04 with 3.2.0-23-geenric kernel. Can I install 2.6.33 kerenl on it?
<ianorlin> 12.04 was not an lts for lubuntu I don't really think there is a packacge for that old a 2.6 kernel anyway
<wxl> yeah packages no, fossterer. you can compile your own.
<wxl> !kernel | fossterer
<ubottu> fossterer: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<fossterer> Do you think I can pull from kernel.org and build?
<wxl> yep, click the link for info
<wxl> not for the faint hearted for sure
<fossterer> wxl: Thanks, I have one final concern.. Weeks ago, I downloaded from kernel.org an advanced kernel on Ubuntu 10.04 and built it.. System just didn't boot into it though the compilation/installation were success..
<fossterer> Do you see any issue in that?
<wxl> fossterer: in general i woudl not suggest using End of Life releases. that would be the issue from my perspective.
<fossterer> !Stages
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<fossterer> !seen wxl
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<fossterer> !status wxl
<wxl> !info wxl
<ubottu> Package wxl does not exist in utopic
<wxl> darn
<fossterer> Lol sorry @wxl
<fossterer> I successfully booted into 2.6.33 kernel by installing it from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33.6-maverick/.
<fossterer> Can't  I get the sources from linux-source.. .deb?
<wxl> not sure about this ppa but usually the sources are in a separate repo
<wxl> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33.6-maverick/linux-source-2.6.33_2.6.33-02063306_all.deb
<fossterer> Not PPA.. That's the same URL I pasted..
<fossterer> But dpkg -i linux-source.. deb
<wxl> well that is the source
<fossterer> where do I find the source files? /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.33/ is empty!
<wxl> you could `dpkg-deb --extract *.deb foo/`
<wxl> assuming foo exists
<wxl> also i would expect /usr/src to include /linux-headers-2.6.33-6
<wxl> you might want to `ls`
<fossterer> wxl: Here's what I did: 1) dpkg-deb as you said.. and cd into usr/src/linux-source-2.6.33/ and it is empty again
<wxl> did you do `dpkg-deb --extract *.deb /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.33` ?
<fossterer> 2) linux-headers is properly installed in /usr/src/ and it has some files
<fossterer> `dpkg-deb --extract *.deb sources/' I did
<wxl> then look in .sources/
<wxl> ./sources/
<fossterer> sources/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.33 is empty
<wxl> and you used the source deb?
<fossterer> Yes.. Did you notice that that deb is only 2.2KB in size
<fossterer> Is that ususal?
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> the ppa is not really something ubuntu in general supports
<wxl> you might want to find the maintainers
 * fossterer :(
<wxl> you could ask the kernel team
<fossterer> on IRC?
<wxl> perhaps
<wxl> i'm not sure of how they are best contacted
<wxl> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<wxl> go to that wiki and see what you can figure out
<fossterer> Thanks wxl: for all this..
<Oe_eden> hi! all of a sudden this ugly second volume icon popped up and I cant seem to get rid of it: http://piks.nl/upload/upload/Screenshot%20-%2024-02-15%20-%2021:32:16.png
<Oe_eden> It is part of the system tray panel
<Oe_eden> where or how can I edit that
<ianorlin> Oe_eden, did you install anything with an applet recently cause that could cause it
<Oe_eden> not that I know of if already checked my apt/history.log
<Oe_eden> its probably part of something but i dont know what!
<ianorlin> can you open task manager and look for something that isn't there by defualt
<Oe_eden> these are the last packages I installed: http://pastebin.com/HvjjZZpN
<Oe_eden> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 79160 feb 20  2014 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xfce4/panel/plugins/libsystray.so
<Oe_eden> this idiot binary is the problem I'm pretty sure
<Oe_eden> fixed! but now my sound is gone!
<Oe_eden> apt-get remove pulseaudio --purge
<Oe_eden> log off/on -> fixed! happy :) sorry for spamming the channel with my frustrations
<fishcooker> i am teamviewering but i have problem with switching to another workspace.. how to make workspace switcher exist on the system tray ?
<holstein> fishcooker: yup.. thats how i do it.. i put one in the tray
<holstein> in the panel, to be exact..
<Fun> hi folks
<Fun> I have added extra languages they are shown in locale -a list however in language panel I only see US
<Fun> I am pretty sure its installed gnome and ff extensions
<Fun> but perhaps not an extenstion for GUI manager lubuntu uses?
#lubuntu 2015-02-25
<BuSheeZy> I'm having a hell of a time with this install.  My connection is going in and out.  Works fine on windows.  I've tried following the paths of some posts I found on google with the same card.  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/114294
<ahoneybun> wxl: hats off to all the devs and art team and everyone at lubuntu
<ahoneybun> lubuntu is fast on 512 mbs of ram
<wxl> heheh thanks thanks ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> wxl: the computer guy was amazed by how fast
<ahoneybun> one problem I found was the the lubuntu store does not have games for some reason
<ahoneybun> I had to install gnome-games wxl
<ahoneybun> the artwork is amazing
<ahoneybun> wxl: I got a few more machines from him to install
<crainey> Could anyone help me with resolving some issues I'm having installing arandr?
<Fun> :)
<Guest66560> lubuntu won't startup., how do you fix it
<Guest66560> so how can you access an encrypted home folder via liveCD?
<Fun> via booting with livecd
<Fun> however if files are encrypted u cant
<Fun> :D
<Fun> are u spying on bf?
<Guest66560> fun, Ubuntu makes their documentation so un-user friendly it is as if they want people to go back to windows lol
<Guest66560> fun, why won't they they make it that you click on the drive and enter your password to have access to your encrypted files?
<Guest66560> so why does Lubuntu hang during startup?
<Guest66560> so how do you set write permissions on an encrypted home folder that is mounted via liveCD?
<Guest66560> so what's the command to mount a drive with read and write permissions
<fishcooker> it works holstein
<fishcooker> thankyou
<uoi> was zram removed in 14.10?
<Unit193> Still on the live session it seems.
<Unit193> You can install it nevertheless.
<uoi> i thought it was set by default on new installations
<uoi> i wanted to know why it was removed
<ianorlin> I am not really sure
<brick32123> Hi all, does anyone have a few minutes to help me out with translating keys in lxterminal? I have successfully translated backspace and delete to '^H' in xterm via the file .Xdefaults-work (not sure why it wasn't .Xdefaults, had to use strace to work this out), however the translations do not take affect in lxterminal. I have tried renaming the .Xdefaults file to .Xresources and .Xdefaults but to no avail. I wasn't able to find 
<brick32123> e please assist me?
<Duality> hi
<Duality> my time/date doesn't seem to update any ideas on how to fix it ? it's really enoying since firefox certificates say every website isn't secure anymore
<hateball> not much patience there
<Jake_> Hi, I have a Dell computer (about 5 yrs old)  that I am trying to install Lubuntu on. I bought a 32 bit cd off of amazon. For some reason it does not detect the cd or it cannot read it. Any suggestions?
<leszek> Jake_: you bought a Lubuntu CD from amazon ? oO
<Jake_> Is that bad?
<Jake_> it was only $2.40 shipped. I could not figure out how to create an ISO on my mac
<leszek> Jake_: it sounds strange. As normally you would just download the iso and burn it for yourself. And I know of some places where you can get them already downloaded and burned by some students who offer them for couple of bugs but amazon selling Lubuntu CDs is strange
<Jake_> there are many available
<Jake_> How do I know if I need 32 bit or 64 bit?
<leszek> Jake_: the problem with not detecting the cd at all could be many. First did you switch the boot order to boot from cdrom in the bios or per hotkey on your dell ?
<leszek> Jake_: normally by the cpu brand & modelnumber
<leszek> otherwise a 32bit version should always work on a x86 computer (so no raspberry pi or smartphone)
<Jake_> I did . I hit F12, selected cd rom.
<leszek> and it did nothing then or what was shown then ?
<Jake_> what is x86. The computer is not that old.
<Jake_> it gave some message an error when reading it.
<leszek> Its a plattform name. x86 means your cpu can speak a certain machine (cpu) language. There is also x86_64 or amd64 which means basically 64bit cpu :)
<leszek> Jake_: the concrete error message (even a photo of that message or the computer screen) would help identifying the problem a little bit more
<leszek> Jake_: I need to go now. But perhaps someone else is able to help you. Bye
<Jake_> Does anyone know what this message means: "the instruction at 0x00000000 referenced memory at 0x0000000." "The memory could not be ""read"". click on ok to terminate. click on cancel to debug the program.
<Jake_> Hi I have a 5 yr old Dell computer that I am trying to install Lubuntu on.
<Jake_> For some reason it does not intitiate an install when I boot. F12 and select CDROm
<Jake_> anybody ?
<wxl> Jake_: it doesn't boot from cd?
<Jake_> No I get this message: "the instruction at 0x00000000 referenced memory at 0x0000000." "The memory could not be ""read"". click on ok to terminate. click on cancel to debug the program.
<wxl> did you check the md5 of the iso?
<Jake_> How do I do that?
<wxl> !md5 | jake
<ubottu> jake: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MrAsk> Is there something to handle bluetooth on lubuntu?
<thevishy> How do I run dmenu?
<thevishy> I mean I would like to have application launcher, dmenu looks good but how do I make it default
<ianorlin> thevishy, you can give it a keybinding by editing ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<thevishy> thanks ianorlin
<ianorlin> https://gist.github.com/4ad305d94592c929ec67
<ianorlin>  is what the binding should look like but with it bound to what key you want it
<thevishy> yeah I did that, works fine after lubuntu-openbox restart
<Fun> hi folks
<Fun> languages added via language support shown via locale -a
<Fun> however not in language panel
<Fun> and no way to switch them in gui
<dust> can be the problem of jake_ was uefi related? so he cant boot anything else beside his preinstalled windows?
#lubuntu 2015-02-26
<TopGear> Are there any 12.04.5 torrent files for Lubuntu? Because I can only find 12.04...
<TopGear> Never mind, Lubuntu 12.04 wasn't an LTS.
<holstein> TopGear: there will be mini iso's for the ubuntu 12.04 base
<honestemu> What is the latest firefox version for lubuntu? I seem to be on 30, but I think the latest might be 36. How do I upgrade firefox through the package manager?
<holstein> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 36.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.10.4 (utopic), package size 40156 kB, installed size 94880 kB
<gebjgd> honestemu, 35.0.1
<gebjgd> honestemu, 14.04
<honestemu> How do I update firefox through the package manager? The normal way of clicking About Firefox doesn't seem to be working.
<gebjgd> honestemu, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<honestemu> Hmm...0 upgraded...
<ianorlin> honestemu, which version of lubuntu?
<honestemu> 13.10
<honestemu> I guess I should upgrade to 14.04?
<gebjgd> honestemu, yes
<gebjgd> honestemu, better to stick with lts version
<honestemu> Thanks, guys.
<yezariael> hey people! I am carrying a lubuntu 14x86 install disc to a pc with no internet connection. will I be able to play mp3s? aka is 'libavcodec-extra-53' on the disc?
<annabel_> Why not take the .deb with you just incase yezariael?
<yezariael> cause that will force me to burn another disc ;)
<yezariael> ok, will do. anyway, how can I find out which packages are packed on the installer cd?
<annabel_> i don't know sorry
<gebjgd> there is still people using cd disc to install os?
<gebjgd> incredible
<Mr_Comet> cd is the easiest way to burn and install due to booting setup
<Mr_Comet> iso burning is standard.
<Mr_Comet> usb burning isnt a standard i think
<genii> All the images are now hybrid so you can just dd it to a usb stick and off you go
<elfy> anyone in here part of your QA efforts?
<ianorlin> yes elfy?
<elfy> hi - you doing release notes for vivid beta 1? if so are they going to live at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Beta1/Lubuntu ?
<ianorlin> I am not sure on that
<elfy> I want to announce the release - last piece of the puzzle is this, can't get hold of wxl
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> I'll give him till 19:30 then :)
<elfy> and gilir doesn't appear to be anywhere atm
<elfy> ianorlin: thanks - had to announce without that :(
<honestemu> Do any of you use a quick launcher?
<honestemu> Like GNOME.do
<honestemu> Or synapse?
<honestemu> If so, which?
<ianorlin> You can use dmenu_run
<MrAsk> I'm loking for pdf reader which would allow me to fill form in pdf document.
<ianorlin> which is int the package suckless-tools
<gebjgd> honestemu, gmrun
<gebjgd> MrAsk, acrobat reader
<gebjgd> MrAsk, from adobe. see debian wiki acrobat reader
#lubuntu 2015-02-27
<Chelsea_Jurgens> Hi, anyone around to help me with a permissions question
<ianorlin> what is the permissions question
<Chelsea_Jurgens> well i am trying to configure openvpn client, and i believe one of the steps is moving some files into etc/openvpn
<Chelsea_Jurgens> currently says permission denied
<krytarik> !sudo | Chelsea_Jurgens
<ubottu> Chelsea_Jurgens: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ianorlin> yes because normal users don't have write permissions there
<Chelsea_Jurgens> how would i change the permissions?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> sudo chmod
<ianorlin> or just move the files with sudo
<Chelsea_Jurgens> how would i do either?
<ianorlin> sodu mv file /etc/openvpn
<Chelsea_Jurgens> and how could i confirm its there if i do not have permission
<ianorlin> you have read permissions normally
<holstein> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i 'll try
<holstein> Chelsea_Jurgens: do you have sudo permission on the machine?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i dont understand how i can run the ovpn file if i cannot access the directory etc/openvpn
<Chelsea_Jurgens> yes i believe i do
<holstein> Chelsea_Jurgens: confirm, then, you'll have all the permission you need
<holstein> Chelsea_Jurgens: in a terminal, sudo -i should give you a root shell
<Chelsea_Jurgens> it does
<holstein> so, you have permission to do what you need
<holstein> should be able to use a GUI
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<holstein> !info network-manager-pptp
<ubottu> network-manager-pptp (source: network-manager-pptp): network management framework (PPTP plugin core). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8.2-1ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 21 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<holstein> for example..
<Chelsea_Jurgens> ahh i see
<Chelsea_Jurgens> doing root gave me access to the folder
<Chelsea_Jurgens> now i just need to know how to get it to work, as when i tried connecting it failed
<holstein> Chelsea_Jurgens: sure.. try to get what to work?
<holstein> Chelsea_Jurgens: i would read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient and add the part of the GUI that "just works" for your needs
<holstein> Chelsea_Jurgens: you shouldnt need to do much in the commandline for a client
<Chelsea_Jurgens> the only files i was provided was a.crt file and a .ovpn file
<holstein> Chelsea_Jurgens: sure.. provided by whom? for what? and why?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> it's for work
<holstein> Chelsea_Jurgens: you should be able to get the credentials for the server, and use the tools i link to connect
<holstein> if they require a tool that is not part of linux, then, you can have issues
<holstein> Chelsea_Jurgens: do you know what tool this is? what server? do you have credentials?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> not sure exactly what i need, i was given a username and password
<Chelsea_Jurgens> as well as a .crt file and .ovpn file
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/187511/how-can-i-use-a-ovpn-file-with-network-manager is more like what i would expect to do
<holstein> if "they" gave you instructions, you can try folowing them
<holstein> but, i would make a note of what you do as root..
<holstein> and , konw how to undo that..
<Chelsea_Jurgens> no instructions... do i just need a user certificate, ca certificate and private key?
<holstein> Chelsea_Jurgens: right. those are the questions to ask the provider of the server, correct
<holstein> Chelsea_Jurgens: otherwise, use the links i provided, and try the credentials you have in the GUI
<holstein> the URL, or ip. the port.. the username, and password
<holstein> im creating a VPN for my girlfriend to use.. i'll just do simple pptp, and give her the credentials
<holstein> the URL, port, user and pass
<holstein> you can see at http://askubuntu.com/questions/187511/how-can-i-use-a-ovpn-file-with-network-manager that those files you link and where to deal with them in the GUI are mentioned
<Chelsea_Jurgens> interesting
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i must be missing some info
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i just requested from my tech guy if he has a user certificate and a private key for me
<Chelsea_Jurgens> .crt and .key file
<holstein> sure
<holstein> try just putting them where he suggested
<holstein> should have information in the links i gave.. just try and keep moving.. try with a live iso, if you are "afraid" to break something
<holstein> just try putting the files where the GUI states,..
<Chelsea_Jurgens> hmm
<Chelsea_Jurgens> thanks a lot for the help holstein
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i'll dig deeper
<holstein> Chelsea_Jurgens: sure.. reminded me to set mine up :)
<kelte> hallo
<kelte> sind damen mit dicken titten hier
<[FR]Dae> Bonsoir, l'un d'entre vous pourrais t'il m'aider avec mon problème ? je n'ai plus de son =) --- Hi ! i have some problemes, i don't have sound can you help me ?
<wxl> !fr | [FR]Dae
<ubottu> [FR]Dae: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wxl> if you need help in english, i may be able to assist, [FR]Dae
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Beta1/Lubuntu
<[FR]Dae> wxl ? Lubuntu 15.04 is on LXQT ?
<wxl> oops!
<wxl> [FR]Dae: not yet
#lubuntu 2015-02-28
<[FR]Dae> ouff
<[FR]Dae> thk
<wxl> [FR]Dae: you can test it if you want
<[FR]Dae> i have testing LXQT on Lubuntu 14.10 and now i don't have sound =D
<wxl> yeah unfortunately i can't tell you we can adequately support you :)
<wxl> that being said, i encourage you to file a bug
<wxl> hm
<[FR]Dae> i'm sure the bug come to LXQT ...
<[FR]Dae> i'm the probleme, i'm sure on 90%
<wxl> well, let's go through the list
<wxl> 1. does the kernel pick up the hardware? `lspci -nnk | grep -i audio`
<wxl> 2. is there a kernel driver being used? `lspci -nnk | grep -A2 -i audio`
<wxl> 3. is there a problem with alsa? check `alsamixer` settings, make sure nothing's muted, play a .wav with `aplay`
<[FR]Dae> lspci -nnk | grep -A2 -i audi
<[FR]Dae> dae@dae-HP:~$ lspci -nnk | grep -i audi
<[FR]Dae> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller [8086:266e] (rev 03)
<[FR]Dae> dae@dae-HP:~$ lspci -nnk | grep -A2 -i audi
<[FR]Dae> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller [8086:266e] (rev 03)
<[FR]Dae> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NX6110/NC6120 [103c:099c]
<wxl> well ok it sees the hardware, [FR]Dae
<wxl> you're missing a line on the 2nd one. should have been three lines
<[FR]Dae> paste ubuntu
<[FR]Dae> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10458391/
<[FR]Dae> ok ?
<wxl> [FR]Dae: well yay the kernel sees the hardware and you have a driver
<wxl> whether or not it's the right drive, i don't know, but i'll assume it is :)
<wxl> so now check out alsamixer
<[FR]Dae> how ?
<wxl> open up alsamixer and make sure nothing's muted
<[FR]Dae> not muted
<wxl> and all the volumes are up?
<[FR]Dae> yep
<wxl> [FR]Dae: if you `aplay` some wav file, does it work?
<[FR]Dae> on terminal ?
<wxl> yeppers
<[FR]Dae> or with audacious ?
<wxl> we'll check audacious next
<[FR]Dae> ...
<wxl> so yes, terminal
<[FR]Dae> the terminal play à file but
<[FR]Dae> no sound coming
<wxl> intersting
<wxl> could it be a problem with your speakers or the cord to the speakers?
<[FR]Dae> i have watch à movie the last hour
<[FR]Dae> with sound ....
<wxl> can you watch the same movie with sound now?
<[FR]Dae> yep
<[FR]Dae> but no soundf
<[FR]Dae> i have found the probleme when i want see the next movies
<[FR]Dae> but i have install some pkg and i need reboot
<wxl> [FR]Dae: which pkg?
<[FR]Dae> Lubuntu-core =)
<wxl> how did you install lubuntu???
<[FR]Dae> i have Lubuntu
<[FR]Dae> but i have testing LXQT
<wxl> so you should have lubuntu-core
<[FR]Dae> and i think it have del Lubuntu-core for same on LXQT
<wxl> that doesn't seem to make sense
<ianorlin> grr lxqt-common seems to conflict with lubuntu-defualt-session which cause dependency problems with lubuntu-core
<[FR]Dae> ianorlin i have same probleme
<[FR]Dae> and now i don't have sound =D
<[FR]Dae> wxl ? are you see ?
<[FR]Dae> ianorlin how do you this resolve your probleme ?
<ianorlin> One wierd workaround is you can install lxde which will also give you and lxde session but won't have the nicer defualts of lubuntu
<[FR]Dae> i think reinstall all ... maybe the best choice for gain time ...
<[FR]Dae> i think i do format and install again Lubuntu 14.10 for stop lossing time with all my bug (better ? )
<kojijeovo> help, I use lubuntu 14.0.2, and I use default lxterminal with irssi for irc
<kojijeovo> can I somehow change key bindings in terminal, that switch tabs with alt + number, because this combination of keys is more important for me to work in irssi terminal program for irc
<remline> Where is .config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf? I can't find such a file.
<holstein> remline: i dont have a default lubuntu install in front of me.. what are you trying to do?
<remline> http://askubuntu.com/questions/299444/cannot-change-keyboard-repeat-delay-in-lubuntu-13-04
<remline> Evidently the GUI is bugged, but I can change the config file manually. Only I can't find the config file...!
<holstein> remline: are you using 14.10?
<holstein> remline: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxinput/+bug/989430 references where the "fixes" are..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989430 in lxinput (Ubuntu) "lxinput does not save character repeat values" [Low,Fix released]
<remline> I think I have 14.04, but I'm not positive.
<remline> Per the site, is .config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf an absolute path, or is it relative to something?
<rww> it's probably relative to your home directory
<rww> lsb_release -a at the command line would tell you if you have 14.04 or not
<remline> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<remline> Thanks holstein and rww, problem solved. .config is a hidden folder and I failed to find it because I didn't know it was relative to ~
<remline> What is the keyboard shortcut for the Run command in the LXDE menu?
<remline> Let me re-phrase that. Per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard, Super+R is "Run program by typing in executable name". Why doesn't that work for me?
<ianorlin> remline, there is also alt f2 does that not work?
#lubuntu 2015-03-01
<ianorlin> remline, which version of lubuntu?
<remline> ianorlin, neither W-r nor Alt-F2 works. This is lubuntu-desktop package installed in Xubuntu 14.04.
<remline> In .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml, W-r was mapped to 'lxsession-default launcher_manager'.
<remline> I tried changing that to 'lxpanelctl run', still no go.
<ianorlin> Actually this is a stupid typo in the config file replace launcher_manager with launcher manager that fixes it if you plan to stay on trusty
<ianorlin> and then run openbox --reconfigure to load new shortcuts
<ianorlin> lxpanelctl run would probably work if you ran openbox --reconfigure
<ianorlin> as otherwise it still has old keybindings loaded
<remline> Thanks ianorlin, I stuck with 'lxpanelctl run', but 'openbox --reconfigure' did the trick to get the hook installed. I'm good to go now.
<acecipher> Hey all, My sound doesn't seem to be working after I did a huge update to a ton of my packages a few days ago. Alsa seems to say that everything is fine on the volume; not sure if Pulse is doing something silly yet. Any advice?
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> acecipher: i would try a "known good" live iso, or supported operating system to see that the hardware is still functional.. then, i run "lspci" or "lsusb" looking for the audio device.. if i see it there, i run "aplay -l" and/or "arecord -l"
<holstein> if you dont see anything in aplay -l, then, you wont hear anything
<holstein> then, *if* im using pulse, i use a known good file playing in something i know how to use, like vlc.. and i run "pavucontrol" to make sure things are routing as i expect to the proper device
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (utopic), package size 111 kB, installed size 962 kB
<acecipher> I can run the hardware on my phone fine
<holstein> i'll use "alsamixer" in the terminal, and check for anything that may be muted, or turned down, *not* trusting any of the labels, and tweaking *everything*
<holstein> acecipher: you can run the hardware on your phone?
<acecipher> I did alsa in the terminal, and muted/unmuted
<holstein> anyways, back to the list..
<acecipher> Like, I can take my speakers and run my phone's sound throught hem]
<acecipher> And yeah, I have the audio; let me run aplay
<holstein> then, i'll make certain i have any keyboard controls as they need be.. and i'll look in the bios.. etc
<holstein> acecipher: yeah, you have the audio?
<holstein> the command is "aplay -l".. if you dont see alsa presenting a device there, you wont hear anything
<acecipher> Yeah, I see my audio chipset
<holstein> you shouldnt
<acecipher> both analog and digital
<holstein> you should see the actual ports.. the audio outputs
<holstein> the "chipset" may be reference in someway, but, you need to see the actual outputs, or, you will never hear anything
<holstein> if you do, then, the audio device is present, and likely, you just have something muted somewhere, or the device is physically damaged
<holstein> i unplug *all* external speakers.. i keep known-good headphones handy
<acecipher> Ohhhh I don't
<holstein> you dont what?
<acecipher> Like, I just see my chipset
<holstein> !Paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acecipher> http://pastebin.com/bavqf1Wg
<holstein> first thing i do is look and make sure i have all updates applied.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and reboot if there is a kernel update
<acecipher> I prefer pastebin.
<acecipher> Okay
<acecipher> Yeah, this happened after an update >.>
<holstein> i then, may try simply booting an older kernel, if i feel that the newer kernel isnt supporting my device
<holstein> acecipher: well *something" happened some time after you did some update
<holstein> acecipher: i dont think its constructive, or helpful to assume that that was definitely related, but rather, just test from the top down..
<acecipher> It was immediately after I rebooted after the update
<holstein> if you find the update caused an issue with your specific device, you can decide to use an older kernel, or alsa
<acecipher> Before which everything worked fine
<acecipher> If it's unrelated then there is that. But Iunno.
<holstein> cool.. you can always work with someon in #ubuntu as well, since, this is not related to lubuntu or lxde specifically
<acecipher> Mhmmm
<acecipher> I also reinstalled alsa and pulse already
<holstein> otherwise, i would start at the top, and see what is what
<holstein> try as another user, to see if your user config is the issue
<holstein> ets
<holstein> etc*
<holstein> there is a wall o text with things to try above ^
<holstein> the sub devices look like you should be able to use them.. what would i do? boot the live iso that i *know* worked on the hardware.. test the audio, make sure the hardware works.. then, run "aplay -l" and refer to your paste
<acecipher> OH I KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON
<ianorlin> acecipher, caps lock
<acecipher> I did pacmd and listed sinks
<acecipher> And the active one seems to be hdmi-output-0
<acecipher> I don't use HDMI, I need the Alsa Analog stereo
<holstein> should be able to set the output easily in one of the tools i referenced above
<holstein> alsamixer or pavucontrol
<acecipher> ...wait maybe
<holstein> thats what i meant by" check the routing..
<ianorlin> I think that is mainly in pauvcontrol
<acecipher> Yes
<acecipher> Installing that
<holstein> you can select a device in alsamixer as well. but, pavucontrol, if you are using pulse anyway, is a nice easy way to route, and test what you are saying you think the issue may be
<Bernao> bonjour
<Bernao> hello?
<nemaona> help, I'm new to lubuntu, and linux. How can I make russian letters show in terminal. I just have weird characters shown?
#lubuntu 2016-02-29
<llwalahoop> It seems to be quite slow here.. Anyway I have a clean install of Lubuntu on a laptop HP655. I can't find a volume switch anywhere in the panel (or systray). Anyone have an idea how to get it there? So far I have no sound at all.
<llwalahoop> I have no volume control. How can I get to changing volume? I'm running Lubuntu on HP655 laptop.
<ianorlin> llwalahoop: you can open a termianl and run alsamixer
<ianorlin> or if you want the applet you can right click on lxpanel
<llwalahoop> ianorlin: I have a Volume Control visible in Panel Preferences, but it doesn't show. Any idea how to proceed?
<ianorlin> llwalahoop: what version of lubuntu is this?
<ianorlin> also is this a virtual machine?
<llwalahoop> 14.04
<llwalahoop> sry I do not know what virtual machine means.
<ianorlin> ok then you are not if you don't know what that is
<llwalahoop> :) good!
<ianorlin> llwalahoop: so sound comes out but you can't turn the volume up or down to be correct
<llwalahoop> ianorlin: Oh, I have no sound at all.
<llwalahoop> I can't even find the sound card in system profiler.
<ianorlin> ah glad I clarified as that is a differnt problem
<ianorlin> llwalahoop: does this machine have an hdmi port?
<llwalahoop> Sorry!
<llwalahoop> yes it does
<ianorlin> llwalahoop: are you trying to output sound through speakers or headphones?
<llwalahoop> speakers
<ianorlin> not connected to say an hdmi monitor
<llwalahoop> I haven't tried headphones.
<ianorlin> oh it might be trying to use the hdmi as default
<llwalahoop> no, not connected to anything
<wxl> it's more of a question of which sound card is default, llwalahoop
<ianorlin> some people like to use pavucontrol to switch this easily
<wxl> pavucontrol is often easier to grok
<ianorlin> In my desktop machine I have a bios option to turn of the integrated hdmi audio
<llwalahoop> ianorlin: wxl: alsamixer shows that default card is "-"
<llwalahoop> ianorlin: wxl: Brilliant! pavucontrol gets me there.
<llwalahoop> I only wish to have a control in the panel. Is there a way to do that?
<wxl> llwalahoop: it should work now. try it again.
<llwalahoop> wxl: Just to make sure: are we talking Panel Applets?
<wxl> llwalahoop: yep.
<llwalahoop> and plugins?
<llwalahoop> wxl: For I still can't make it visible in the panel :|
<llwalahoop> wxl: ianorlin: Thanks a mil! A reboot was needed, now everything seems to work as it should.
#lubuntu 2016-03-01
<james1138_> Hello all. Question... will Gnome Power manager work as a replacement for XFCE power manager in Lubuntu?
<llwalahoop> What is the difference between LXTerminal, XTerm and UXTerm? I want to practice bash.
<wxl> llwalahoop: in terms of bash, they're the same.
<llwalahoop> Thanks wxl!
<wxl> llwalahoop: np. if you need anything, let me know
<llwalahoop> wxl: sure, I shall :)
#lubuntu 2016-03-02
<swift110-phone> Hey
<seawolf57> ok, hi guys
<seawolf57> I'm Paul, I own The Daily Walk with Miracles at http://freemusic57.com just did an article (believe it or not) on Unification
<seawolf57> was advised to come here from #freenode
<seawolf57> going to try a distro of lubuntu
<seawolf57> at the site there's free chat and a good forrum where you can post sale stuff and URL's and emails free
<hateball> Yes, that's all well but this channel is for support
<hateball> !ot | seawolf57
<ubottu> seawolf57: #lubuntu is the Lubuntu support channel, #lubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Lubuntu, and #lubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<seawolf57> could somebody give me a link for a decent deveolopment build download of lubuntu want to install it was advised on #freenode
<hateball> If you are looking for nightly builds they are found here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/pending/
<seawolf57> thanks "I'm there" appreciate it thank you all have a nice night/day
<seawolf57> thank you hateball
<hateball> You're welcome seawolf57
<seawolf57> free chat and forums at http://freemusic57.com please excuse the advert bye all
<nosoundonmy> I don't hear any sound on my laptop run by lubuntu 15.10
<rameur> Hello
<rameur> I want to know if Lubuntu works on a Pentium 3 497 Mhz with 512 Mb memory.
<swift110-phone> Lol
<rameur> LOL
<rameur> what is the minimum configuration for Lubuntu ?
<leszek> a computer that runs faster then your smartphone :P
<rameur> I want to test Linux and install it on the old computer.
<leszek> *than
<rameur> OK
<rameur> so Lubuntu will not works on the old computeur ? :(
<rameur> nobody to help me ?
<rameur> thanks a lot for your help. :)
<rameur> bye
<Jakey3> hi, im on 14.04 lubuntu is there going to be many changes in 16.04?
<Jakey3> to make it worth upgrading
<pZombie> editing the space settings in LXpanel v0.8.1 and decreasing/increasing the values, shouldn't the space between the icons the spacer is set between decrease/increase as well? It doesn't
<pZombie> Also, in panel preferences, under the appearance tab, if you check System theme under Background, it results in a grey solid color. If you ping Solid Color, it actually uses the system theme. Picking a solid color is impossible
<swift110> hey all
<wxl> what's up swift110 ?
<swift110> hey wxl I am great and you?
<wxl> swift110: doing good. we'll continue this over at -offtopic? :)
<swift110> sure
#lubuntu 2016-03-03
<TacoGS> Is there a package issue with nginx-core using the generic lubuntu sources? I keep getting depency issues
<TacoGS> gonna try installing outside of the meta package
<wxl> TacoGS: specifics would help
<TacoGS> I am working on that right now
<TacoGS> I just installed nginx-common and nginx-core manually same issue
<wxl> what issue?
<TacoGS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15270867/
<wxl> there we go
<TacoGS> was working on the paste when you were saying that :P
<wxl> is this on 14.04?
<TacoGS> no, I just downloaded the image an hour ago. It would be 15.10
<wxl> weird
<TacoGS> lubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<wxl> what does systemctl status nginx.service do?
<wxl> teward: you around? got an nginx issue.
<TacoGS> getting that info now
<TacoGS> no need to get teward something seems fishy
<wxl> well, he is the nginx maintainer :)
<TacoGS> even though apache2 is not installed, I have a feeling it's dead carcus is still roaming my ram
<TacoGS> hot damn, it is
<TacoGS> it is probably failing to bind
<wxl> there we go
<wxl> teward: nevermind :)
<wxl> kill -9 the heck out of apache2
<TacoGS> I looked up apache2 and it was not in the package list, but apparently that was a lie
<TacoGS> just like the cake
<TacoGS> is there no way to prevent apache2 during the install process? I must be missing something
<wxl> you might have had an old process running
<wxl> you can delete a package that includes a running process and it still may be running
<TacoGS> let me see if it still is
<TacoGS> it was killed with extreme prejudice
<wxl> you can try `sudo dpkg --reconfigure nginx`
<wxl> isn't that right?
<wxl> dpkg --reconfigure -i?
<wxl> dpkg-reconfigure :)
<TacoGS> nah, I just did the cheap remove and reinstall
<wxl> that works too
<TacoGS> haha
<TacoGS> sudo apt-get install chromium
<wxl> apt can do what apt-get does, btw
<wxl> save you those four keystrokes :)
<TacoGS> I am an old debian man with old tastes :P
<TacoGS> I tried ubuntu and it was too... how do I say it... supermodel like
<TacoGS> so lubuntu filled the gap of easy to install and deploy without flashy desktop manager
<wxl> oh, so you didn't think you were good enough for it, TacoGS ? XD
<TacoGS> no, it was so flashy it made Mardi Gras goers jelous
<wxl> well, it's no kde
<TacoGS> I like Lubuntu for that
<TacoGS> it's no KDE
<wxl> me too.
<wxl> you try lxqt yet?
<TacoGS> nope, probably not
<TacoGS> is that a heavy Qt based environment?
<wxl> there's no metapackage yet, but there's instructions on the lubuntu wiki on how to try it out in xenial
<wxl> qt but not heavy
<wxl> no kde garbage
<TacoGS> kde would be nice on a desktop I don't use for primary production, but in a VM it is a waste of resources
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i use it at work because that's our standard desktop but it's got a lot of cruft i'll NEVER use
<wxl> lxde(qt or not) is just right.
<TacoGS> yeah, that is why I primarily make lubuntu VMs
<TacoGS> and my dedicated server computer is Lubuntu
<krytarik> !info lxqt xenial | wxl
<ubottu> wxl: lxqt (source: lxqt-metapackages): Metapackage for LXQt. In component universe, is optional. Version 4 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 9 kB
<wxl> omgerd
<wxl> tsimonq2: ^^ time to test out lxqt (the metapackage!) in xenial
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm keeping this machine stable :P
<TacoGS> try a virtual machine
<TacoGS> it can die a thousand deaths and not harm your main system (we hope!(tm))
<tsimonq2> TacoGS: not on a machine capable of that until the weekend :)
<TacoGS> understood
<tsimonq2> TacoGS: I would if I could, and I thought of it ;)
<TacoGS> my new machine is hopefully going to be an E5 v4 processor that can host enough VMs to virtual test things away from each other
<tsimonq2> yeah this has an 11 year old pentium in it with 3 gigs of RAM running Lubuntu, I don't expect much if it :)
<tsimonq2> *of
<alex10791> hey guys, I am working with cache timing attacks for may MSc Thesis and I need to allocate huge pages. I have been trying but didn't manage to, can anyone point me to the right direction?
<alex10791> I forgot to mention that I'm using lubuntu and thats why I'm asking here :)
<phil42> you could try ##kernel or ##linux
<phil42> or another irc network
<james1138> Hello all. Question from here in Indiana. I am looking for "speed tweaks" to make Lubuntu 14.0.4 snappier. Beside removing Apt-xapian-index and installing preload... anyone has any thoughts or suggestions?
<genii> james1138: You can put a one-time boot option of: profile   which will try to optimize how things get loaded during boot.
<james1138> Is there a "global animation" turn-off tweak?
<james1138> I managed to dump icons and use text only on about 90% of my menus.
<rem505> I tried to save a file and a list of about 6 things came up.  So I clicked the one I wanted, then it said 'can't open file to write' how do I save the file?
<rem505> it is an existing file i edited
<rem505> this is the first file I have ever tried to save
<ethan42m> hi I need to burn an iso file to usb stick   which software should I install????
<genii> ethan42m: Is it an install iso for some *buntu?
<ethan42m> no
<ethan42m> it is other iso
<genii> If it is a hybrid iso can just dd it over. What does the command: file   say about it?
<genii> Like: file isoname.iso
<ethan42m> I dont know to use dd
<ethan42m> is there any software?
<genii> The dd command would be very simple. Like: sudo dd if=isofile.iso of=/dev/sdx
<genii> ethan42m: Is it bootable?
<genii> ( if so then it's another issue of how to convert the booting from off the cd/dvd to off the usb )
<genii> If not bootable, just loopmount it and copy the files over
 * genii wanders back to work
<ethan42m> the usb should be bootable yes
<ethan42m> I have the iso file and wish to burn it to usb  as if  I had DVD
<ethan42m> is there any software in lubuntu for this ?
<genii> ethan42m: We need to see the result of that command, so we know what kind of booting it is doing normally. So the: file whatever-the-iso-name-is.iso   ...before continuing
<genii> Because you can't just normally copy an iso file onto a usb when it is bootable without tinkering or using the correct application
<genii> ..but what application would depend on how it's booting now
<ethan42m> well the file inside the iso is not for linux, I just want to burn it and use it in another os
<ethan42m> but I want to burn it  when I am in linux
<genii> Yes, I understood that..like 10 minutes ago.
<genii> It's difficult to point you in the right direction without an understanding of what kind of iso image it is.
<ethan42m> I installed multibootusb, is it good for this work?
<ethan42m> it is bootable image
 * genii gets tired of going in circles and wanders off to help someone else
<ethan42m> well multibootusb cannot accept this iso
<ethan42m> any other iso to usb software?  it is a similar to Unetbootin
<ethan42m> but unetbootin cannot work in debian
<wxl> mkusb
<ethan42m> wxl thanks
<ethan42m> ok it started writing
<ethan42m> hope it works
#lubuntu 2016-03-04
<ethan42m> ok I think I did it with mkusb everything seems ok
<ethan42m> thanks again all
<Lubuntu_user99> Is it possible to combine the launcher and the task bar? So that when launching an app, instead of adding another icon, it opens on the launcher icon?
#lubuntu 2016-03-05
<Zezik> Hi, I have problem with Plank dock, I want to have OSX-like dock but instead I got this: https://imgur.com/ve07L9D.jpg . Any ideas how to get rid of this box around all icons?
<Zezik> oh, compositor is what i was looking for!
<ghr> anyone running lubuntu on an older macbook (I have a 2009 air)?
<ghr> Just wondering if its tolerable
<sidou010> Hello!
<Mathisen> hello
<QWERTYUIO> hey guysi have a pc with 1,46 gb of ram 80 gb of hd and an intel pentium 4
<QWERTYUIO> can it run lubuntu smoothly or at least usable ???
#lubuntu 2016-03-06
<bq> how to enable selection/click as copy/paste?
<Quantos> Hey guys, got one that's probably pretty easy
<Quantos> I can't seem to set wallpaper on my second monitor
<Quantos> It works fine, but no wallpaper
<Quantos> LUbuntu 15.10
<rcmaehl> Hey, I'm installing lubuntu on a Pentium 3. Is there any recommended tweaks to get the max performance on this old system?
<rcmaehl> The S1 version not the PGA
<ianorlin> rcmaehl: IT is pretty light by default but that can be old be wary when installing stuff that brings in heavy things
<ianorlin> rcmaehl: But local applicatoins can be better if they don't bring in many dependencies
<ianorlin> Quantos: how are you setting up your second monitor as like above and below extending
<ianorlin> Quantos: can you run the command `pgrep -a pcmanfm` to see if it running to run the wallpaper or if you turned it off or set to manage current screen only?
<Quantos> I run that in term ianorlin?
<Quantos> I don't get a response from it
<Quantos> It just returns to the command prompt
<ianorlin> yes in a terminal
<ianorlin> Quantos hmm that is not default that might mean pcmanfm is not running which it normally runs the wallpaper are you using something else?
<Quantos> I dunno
<Quantos> How would I find out?
<ianorlin> I think you would have to change something to do that
<Quantos> Hmmm
<Quantos> I can't think of anything
<Quantos> NVM, I'm an idiot
<Quantos> I changed the desktop
<Quantos> Sorry man, where do I find the KDE chat?
<ianorlin> #kubuntu
<Quantos> Okay, sorry about that brain fart man
#lubuntu 2017-02-27
<rjeol98> Hello, I was curious if anyone could help me out. I am trying to build a web server out of an PowerMac G5. Would lubuntu be a good choice for this, or could you recommend something else?
<rjeol98> Hello, I was curious if anyone could help me out. I am trying to build a web server out of an PowerMac G5. Would lubuntu be a good choice for this, or could you recommend something else?
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> Hi everyone
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> There is a terrible bug in Mozilla FireFox working on Lubuntu 32-bi
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> When I click in a hyperlink contente an email (like mailto:name@domain.excetera) mozilla oper a tab with the name of email in the searchboard FOREVER
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> if you try to close Mozilla he reopen and open tab that you can close because open every second!
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> 4 or 5 for second!
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> I'm using on Lubuntu (maybe 14.04 32bit)
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> maybe because I haven't an email account associated with the email client program of the software
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> but when I associate the problem present another time
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> I'm so sorry for my bad english xD
<animemaster> can't install gcc on lubuntu
<hateball> Pretty sure you can
<hateball> sudo apt install build-essential
<animemaster> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<animemaster>  build-essential : Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<animemaster>                             libc-dev
<animemaster>                    Depends: gcc (>= 4:5.2) but it is not going to be installed
<animemaster>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:5.2) but it is not going to be installed
<animemaster> sudo apt-get update
<Kinu> Hi
<Kinu> can some one help me out
<Kinu>  am facing some problem with the Bruetoth
<Kinu>  I have installed lubuntu 16.04.2 yesterday
<ronniedude> what is up my dudes i;m having some trouble binding my windows key as Super_L for OpenBox config. Where is the Lubuntu-rc.xml file located on a default 16.10 install?
<wxl> ~/.config/lubuntu-rc.xml
<wxl> oops ~/.config/openbox/
<ronniedude> I'm trying to find "~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml" As per this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79557/bind-the-windows-key-to-lubuntu-start-menu
<ronniedude> yeah that one but it doesnt seem to be anywhere
<ronniedude> also im a linux noob and a linuxMint Mate carebare so im only really used to Gnome
<wxl> it's right there on my install
<ronniedude> Assuming "~" means my root folder the .config folder is absent there
<wxl> ~ = $HOME
<ronniedude> ohh hold on then :P
<ronniedude> oh geez i feel dumb
<ronniedude> tyty
<wxl> ronniedude: if you ever see weird little things like that like $HOME or ~ or some other gobbledegook, you can always echo it in a terminal to figure out what it is, e.g. echo ~
<ronniedude> Thank you wxl! youre very helpful. ALso, ok now that ive edited that xml file im assuming a reboot is necessary for openbox to read the changes?
#lubuntu 2017-02-28
<wxl> not a reboot. just an openbox restart
<ronniedude> ok, now begins me having to fuck around with my alsa and pulseaudio configs (kill me now)
<ronniedude> rip me for cheaping out on a chromebook
<wxl> !language | ronniedude
<ronniedude> my bad
 * wxl kicks the dumb bot
<wxl> anyways the `openbox --reconfigure` command will do the trick for you
<ronniedude> hey okay! ill try that now
<wxl> in general with linux you don't need to reboot. unless you got a new kernel. and even that, that's not necessarily true anymore
<ronniedude> i'm not that knowledgable on which processes i can safely kill without breaking things so I ususally avoid all that and just reboot but again let me try your command
<wxl> well, we're not killing anything :)
<ronniedude> oh true this is a built in openbox command
<wxl> btw this is really useful http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings
<wxl> as is this http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions
<ronniedude> well i mainly wanted to get my super key bound and ill leave the rest to xbindkeys
<ronniedude> going afk, thanks wxl
<wxl> np ronniedude have fun
<ronniedude> well for one thing @wxl lubuntu's install size is about 1/4 that of mintMate
<ronniedude> oh geez is there a way to ditch openbox and go with another window manager, the keyboard shortcuts are atrocious haing to configure them in an xml file and i think i broke it anyway.
<ronniedude> wait i found a gui tool to configure it for some ease of use, im still unsure if it supports custom commands. but also i think i may need a new Lubuntu-rc.xml file
<Unit193> Should be able to *copy* /usr/share/lubuntu/openbox/rc.xml to ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<wxl> Unit193 speaks wise words
<wxl> ronniedude: why the switch to Lubuntu from MintMATE?
<Unit193> ronniedude: But yes, one can also switch out Window Managers in LXDE.
<ronniedude> mate was a little too taxing on my system, im running a dual core atom in this chromebook
<wxl> well, that's one of the benefits of openbox: it's lightweight
<ronniedude> yeah i know :P
<ronniedude> when idle in mate i was sit at 1.2/2GB ram
<ronniedude> now im about 900MB with firefox open
<ronniedude> so clear difference
<wxl> so if resource usage is your issue, maybe don't mess with it
<Unit193> wxl: Nah man, he can always switch to i3.
<ronniedude> yeah i found a gui to help with the keybindings, although some of them dont work too well. i think i need to install some dependencies. is xbacklight preinstalled? actually let me check
<wxl> Unit193: well, i use awesome but i bet most folks would find configuring in lua a trite more difficult than xml XD
<ronniedude> ok well i found my problem, xbacklight thinks my output doesnt have backlight capabilities
<ronniedude> "No outputs have backlight property"
<wxl> ronniedude: http://askubuntu.com/questions/715306/xbacklight-no-outputs-have-backlight-property-no-sys-class-backlight-folder
<Unit193> wxl: Can always xmllint --noout on the file, validate before trying.
<wxl> Unit193: of course, that only validates the xml. it doesn't tell you whether or not you properly created the xml but did something totally stupid XD
<ronniedude> probably the latter for me :P
<wxl> XD
<wxl> but he does give a good hint, ronniedude. at least you can exclude the possibility of syntactic xml errors.
<ronniedude> "sudo ln -s /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-eDP-1/intel_backlight/ /sys/class/backlight" i get "file exists". I'm going to assume I need to follow the "xorg.config" file steps?
<wxl> what does /sys/class/backlight link to?
<wxl> oh hm
<wxl> actually that might be wrong
<wxl> on my system /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight is the link
<wxl> feel free to suggest an edit and get the bonus points on askubuntu :)
<wxl> wait a minute
<wxl> i'm thinking about this wrong
<ronniedude> oh?
<wxl> that command says "make a file called intel_backlight in /sys/class/backlight and link it to the intel_backlight in /sys/devices/pciblahblahblah"
<ronniedude> is the askubuntu steps wrong?
<wxl> and it's complaining it's already there
<ronniedude> yes it is
<ronniedude> right
<wxl> where does it link to?
<ronniedude> how can i check?
<wxl> ls -al /sys/class/backlight/
<ronniedude> got this: http://pastebin.com/eJyMw5jX
<wxl> that looks like it's set up
<wxl> and it STILL doesn't work
<wxl> ?
<ronniedude> let me try once more then a reboot then if it still doesnt work ill switch to ubuntu-mate and try that one out :P
<wxl> well don't try the link again
<wxl> just try xbacklight again
<ronniedude> kk
<ronniedude> xbacklight is still bitching at me :/
<ronniedude> sorry language
<ronniedude> forgot
<ronniedude> let me try a reboot who knows
<ronniedude> brb
<ronniedude_> wxl: hey! it works now!
<wxl> there ya go
<ronniedude_> and you said reboots werent necessary :P
<ronniedude_> haha
<wxl> probably wasn't
<ronniedude_> a
<ronniedude_> probably
<wxl> probably could just have reloaded intel_backlight
<ronniedude_> Also the hotkey i setup for it in the xml file is working now too
<wxl> there
<ronniedude_> well the good thing is im on an ssd so reboot is fast
<ronniedude_> there goes my clone ^
<wxl> if you register your nick it's easy to get rid of those
<ronniedude_> ill leave that for later, now i have to start importing my chromebook's particular asound.state file and configure the pulseaudio files too :P
<ronniedude_> because right now i dont have sound
<ronniedude_> thanks google
<ronniedude_> thankfully ive done this before and lubuntu uses the same alsa and pulseaudio packages
<ronniedude_> ok and i found out why my sound up and down commands arent working either: "amixer -q sset Master 3%+ unmute" gives me "amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Master',0"
<ronniedude_> I'm assuming I have to tell amixer to associate Master with a set of controls?
<wxl> have you loaded up alsamixer and see if you can use it comfortably?
<ronniedude_> Yeah i guess that would be a better starting point
<ronniedude_> too many eggs in my basket
<wxl> if alsamixer works, it's probably just a naming thing
<wxl> if it doesnt work, you probably have either a messed up alsa configuration or a driver issue
<ronniedude_> ill update as info comes up
<wxl> once you get alsa fixed you can move on to pulseaudio
<ronniedude_> right
<M1chaelR4cema> Hi every one
<M1chaelR4cema>  I wanna create a php "program", and a wanna use it in a internal network, but, i dont wanna the people steal my project, once in a time they will have access to machine. but they will never hava the root password. is it possible?
<ronniedude> wxl u here?
<ronniedude> nice! how do i "download a blob" > https://kernel.googlesource.com/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware/+/refs/heads/master/intel/fw_sst_0f28.bin-48kHz_i2s_master
<ronniedude> as per the guide on: http://askubuntu.com/questions/499923/ubuntu-14-04-intel-chromebook-no-sound
<ronniedude> or anyone
<Nono> bonsoir es ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider a installer lunbuntu
<Nono> J' ai une vielle machine avec seulement 256Mo de RAM
<wxl> !fr | Nono
<ubottu> Nono: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
#lubuntu 2017-03-01
<ABEDIN87> HI there.. I'm Absolutely New To a forum... apologies in Advance for any Obvious question May occur... i have a very Serious Problem and you guys are my Ultimate hope if Nov salvation for this very uncommon issue:
<ABEDIN87> Hi there,   I'm a PBell customer and i have a major issue with my Netbook dot s(Running win7) :basically i've  tried to install Lubuntu over win7 From a usb  and everything was Running correctly(following the instructions From the web ) then at the Moment of the installation Process when I've been ask whether i  wanted a side by side installation or overwrite win7,  i've  chosen to format the HHD and overwrite the current OS : I've 
<ABEDIN87_> Hi there,   I'm a PBell customer and i have a major issue with my Netbook dot s(Running win7) :basically i've  tried to install Lubuntu over win7 From a usb  and everything was Running correctly(following the instructions From the web ) then at the Moment of the installation Process when I've been ask whether i  wanted a side by side installation or overwrite win7,  i've  chosen to format the HHD and overwrite the current OS 
<Guest8981> I'm currently running Ubuntu 16.04.2 on a mid-2010 macbook pro and was looking to switch over to lubuntu and was wondering if i would have issues with gpu drivers? Will Lubuntu pull drivers from the same repository as Ubuntu did or will I have to manually install gpu drivers to get it to work properly? Thanks!
<tsimonq2> Guest8981: It should manually pull the right drivers.
<tsimonq2> Guest8981: If not, say so and stick around, and we can help you fix your problem. Or, if you still have problems, hop in #ubuntu and ask them what package is missing, and then install it.
<tsimonq2> Guest8981: And yes, Ubuntu and Lubuntu share repositories.
 * tsimonq2 goes to sleep o/
<Guest8981> tsimonq2: thanks for the help! Teveryone else, no need to manually install gpu drivers the nouveau drivers work out of the box! yay
<Bastien__> hola
<Bastien__> sl
<Bastien__> t
<Nono> bonsoir c'est Nono j'ai un souci avec toutou linux quelqu'un peut'il m'aider
<wxl> !fr | Nono
<ubottu> Nono: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
#lubuntu 2017-03-02
<anonrebel> I need help I have wifi connected but it says there's no internet. I can't connect wired because I guess drivers are missing or something.
<wxl> what version of lubuntu are you on?
<wxl> also we'll need the output of `lspci -nnk` which you can pastebin
<anonrebel> not without internet connection
<wxl> sure, just move it around with a usb
<anonrebel> and latest version
<Unit193> !crosspost | anonrebel
<ubottu> anonrebel: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<wxl> oh fun :/
<wxl> anonrebel: so which channel are you going to pick to get your support?
<anonrebel> I guess here
<wxl> ok, at minimum i need to know the PCI ID of the device(s) in question and the drivers available/being used. you can figure that out from lspci -nnk.
<anonrebel> okay, one sec
<anonrebel> wxl; this could take a while my external HDD is slow because it's on it's last life.
<wxl> anonrebel: you're running the install off an external HDD?
<anonrebel> wxl; no transfering the data you requested to my HDD
<anonrebel> I don't have a USB flashdrive
<wxl> anonrebel: i was suggesting that you could just read the input and type in the answer
<wxl> anonrebel: the pci id is 9 characters
<wxl> anonrebel: the driver names are usually lesss than that
<anonrebel> wxl: kernel driver in use "i915"
<anonrebel> oh here's the pci
<anonrebel> ehci-pci
<wxl> anonrebel: for the wifi or the ethernet? and the pci id is in the format [xxxx:xxxx] (the first of two) with the x's being alphanumerics
<wxl> anonrebel: also i'm pretty sure you're wrong either way since i915 is for graphics.
<anonrebel> wxl: ah I see ok hold on I'm looking
<wxl> anonrebel: example output https://paste.ubuntu.com/24093354/
<wxl> anonrebel: in this case the ethernet is [8086:10bd
<wxl>  ]
<wxl> anonrebel: and it's using the e100e driver
<anonrebel> wxl: I don't think I have ethernet it doesn't exist on my system
<wxl> anonrebel: you said above that you can't do wired (ethernet) because of drivers
<wxl> anonrebel: you should have another network controller that' swifi
<anonrebel> wxl: 8086:2e30
<wxl> anonrebel: a dram controller? https://pci-ids.ucw.cz/read/PC/8086/2e30
<anonrebel> wxl: yeah that's what it says
<wxl> probably for a dram controller, yeah.
<wxl> might want to go back to just getting the output on the drive :/
<anonrebel> it just sucks I don't have eth0 as an option it would make things easier
<wxl> the good news is we can probably fix it
<anonrebel> k
<wxl> just need to know what to fix
<anonrebel> I'm lost I wish I could just show you the results but my external HDD is acting up
<wxl> once we have the info we'll be able to help you out
<wxl> alternately, there *MIGHT* be a loco in your area where you could get some one on one support
<wxl> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<anonrebel> wxl: I got it to mount finally
<anonrebel> http://dpaste.com/13GWBGX
<wxl> oh
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> i see the problem
<wxl> according to this you don't have any networking devices :)
<anonrebel> ah. hold on brb
<wxl> linux can't fix hardware problems XD
<anonrebel> wxl: yeah I'm aware.
<anonrebel> wxl: but I use to have wifi the wlan0 worked fine before the updates
<wxl> anonrebel: it's highly doubtful that's because of the kernerl (or anything else for that matter)
<genii> See if the wifi adapter is on lsusb instead.
<wxl> yeah good question. is it a usb wifi adapter, anonrebel ?
<genii> Some broadcom are mini pcie to usb bus
<genii> So it could be internal but still usb
<wxl> ahh yuck
<anonrebel> wxl: yes it's a wifi adaptor it's called Ralink Technology RT2870/RT3070
<anonrebel> it says firmware detected I'll send over results for certain commands I tried for the adaptor
<anonrebel> ...... I just saved it to my EHDD but it's not there
<wxl> anonrebel: in that case, get the pci id from the line of lsusb that's related to it
<wxl> anonrebel: it SHOULD be 148f:3070. please confirm
<p0llock> hello, can anyone help me with a bad sd card? there seems to be a finding/mounting issue of the device
<anonrebel> wxl: yes that's correct
<anonrebel> sorry for the slow response
<wxl> anonrebel: what interfaces does ifconfig show? wlan0?
<wxl> anonrebel: there are some others suggesting getting other drivers, but they all require a network to grab 148f:3070
<wxl> oops
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/641724/how-to-install-rt2870-rt3070-wireless-driver
<anonrebel> command not found
<anonrebel> for "ifconfig"
<wxl> ifconfig gives command not found? you have a messed up install then!
<Unit193> wxl: No, use ip addr
<anonrebel> yeah I thought that was odd
<wxl> Unit193: did they get rid of ifconfig off of yakkety???
<Unit193> wxl: There was discussion about dropping net-tools, but for yak still in 'minimal.
<wxl> Unit193: my impression was that net-tools is likely to be around for some time, but yes i did see that discussion
<wxl> you can also look at this anonrebel https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/244410
#lubuntu 2017-03-03
<Quasimodo> Having trouble trying to install the llightweight version on a 32-ibit machine. I have the ISO on a DVD but when try to boot with it, get message "no operating system"
<suncokret> hello, is there somebody for help?
<leszek> suncokret: just ask your question and we'll see
<suncokret> how i can change order of directories in lxde menu?
<leszek> suncokret: you need a menu editor which isn't included by default in lubuntu
<leszek> alacarte is one example for a solid menu editor
<suncokret> i have some menu libre but i didn't find how to change directiries position order
<suncokret> i thought that i can change directory position in menu if i edit some config file... so i thought that you know about that file
<leszek> suncokret: the file should be in ~/.config/menus
<leszek> suncokret: and like I said alacarte I think supports moving those entries
<suncokret> thank you
<suncokret> i will see, it is not much important to move directory positions, but it is not bad to know how to do that :)
#lubuntu 2017-03-04
<zstorm4> Hello! I'm having issues installing. It always fails to install grub into /target/ on SDA
<Harshad> Hello...
<Harshad> please tell me some beginners know how about Lubuntu.
<Harshad> I am kinda novice and want to install on Asus eee pc 1015cx.
<Harshad> wish to read before I jump.
<Harshad> Thanks in advance.
<hady112> 2017March just downloded 2 debs  accrdig to G debi package they are already installed. How do I find/run them?.
<Agak> i i have problem with grub installer
<Agak> setup failed
<Agak> ujj
<Agak> uyeee
<Agak> jokkjjil
#lubuntu 2018-02-26
<pengwen_> I am surprised make doesn't ship with lubuntu
<vegombrei> hi i have a problem .. theres this white bar that showed up and wont go its on the left side of the screen and full screen also doesnt work that white bar just stays there
<vegombrei> also my desktop icons have moved
 * vegombrei !
<zopeck> hello there!
<zopeck> does anyone know if there is a way to assign custom sounds to system events? Thanks in advance.
<zopeck_irc> Hello there!
<zopeck_irc> Does anyone know of a way to assign sounds to various system events? (for example an incorrect root password)
<zopeck> exit
<zopeck> hello there!
<zopeck> Does anybody know how to assign custom sounds to system events? say i.e. a wrong root password.
<zopeck> Or perhaps somebody knows where to look into, it would be appreciated as well.
<zopeck> Thanks in advance.
<Defuser> Good morning! Does anyone know what amount of disk space the installation of the last Lubuntu versions require?
<Defuser> Wiki helped, ty
<zopeck> Hi there!
<zopeck> Does anyone know how to assign sounds to system events? Say i.e. to error pop windows like wrong root password, and so on...
<quiznilo> oh right, this is a channel
<quiznilo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/17.10/release/lubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso 504 error
<quiznilo> from https://docs.lubuntu.net/releases/lubuntu1710_downloads
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> That site isn't official
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> It's being squattef
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> *squatted
<quiznilo> is that some kinda gateway bot?
<quiznilo> to.. slack?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Try links from Lubuntu.me
<quiznilo> danke gateway bot
<quiznilo> works perfectly
<quiznilo> now I just have to figure out how to write this to a LiveUSB
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> \o/
<quiznilo> it Just Worked
<quiznilo> first time and everything
<quiznilo> wierd, the mouse pad stops working when I connect to the internet with the LiveUSB
#lubuntu 2018-02-27
<quiznilo> trying to set up SSH on the LiveCD, it's tricky
<quiznilo> it won't let me change the user's password so I have no idea what it is
<Lehthanis> hey all...I just upgraded to 17.10 and swapped to a Radeon 7750 from nvidia...I've purged nvidia...but now I have horrible performance...what do I need to do to get my video performing?
<Lehthanis> doesn't recognize other monitors either
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! I am running Lubuntu 16.04 and recently tried opening Audacious; it worked well [kind of...], until this week when the sound coming out of it became very choppy; I already removed and reinstalled Audacious [no luck]; tried the same audio files on other media players available and the result is the same; I have the system up to date.
#lubuntu 2018-02-28
<storyhack> I have a Dell Inspiron 11 3162 onto which I am attempting to install Lubuntu.  After several attempts with the desktop version and various thumbdrives, I finally got through the install process using the Alternative 64-bit installer.  Now when I turn it on, the grub menu comes up and I select "lubuntu." The screen goes black (with the backlight on) for a few seconds and then the machine & screen just turn off.   I can get to the gr
<storyhack> what do do there (grub command line)
<storyhack> Any thoughts/ideas as to why it won't load?
<storyhack> Oh, and I can choose "recovery mode" which takes me to a command line. If I type "startx" the desktop launches. I'm still not sure where to go from there.
<Lehthanis> hey all...I just upgraded to 17.10 and swapped video cards to a radeon 7750...I purged the nvidia drivers...but I can't figure out how to configure radeon
<Lehthanis> http://pasteall.org/847840 this may be part of my problem...
<Lehthanis> but I have no idea how to fix that
<Kalov> hello
<Kalov> i was wondering, what is the main differnece between using apt and apt-get?
#lubuntu 2018-03-02
<Guest83410> hi, i got a w10 laptop. i wanna replace w10 with lubuntu. i don't have cdrom and usb stick. how to do that?
<wxl> not easily
<wxl> i'd suggest you purchase a cdrom/usb from somewhere or have a friend help
<Guest83410> oh god
<wxl> well it's the same way with windows
<wxl> if youw ant it, you can download it and put it on a usb/cdrom...... or you can buy it
<Guest83410> alright, thx
<wxl> Guest83410: https://www.osdisc.com/products/lubuntu
<wxl> we are not affiliated with them but it's your solution
<Guest83410> ok
<wxl> ls
<wxl> bah
<digi_quake> HI!
<flipper887> is there package of the Android too;ls in the ubuntu/debian repositories?
<flipper887> t are in stalled on my Current As of the 12 of this month I am expecting to take delivery of A souped up Dell Precision 3420 SFF Workstation with a fresh oem installation of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and am curious about migrating the packages that are currently installed on my Elite Book 8470W Mobile Work Station to the aforementioned new system?
<chegney> hello
<chegney> hello?
<CrazyTux> can we install and run Lubuntu Desktop on Kubuntu 17.10?
<Redman276> hello all
<Redman276> I have a video issue I need a hand with, I cnt seem to figure out how to put X in VESA mode. I'm tuck looking at the rt 1/4 of the desktop.. any ideas?
<krytarik> Redman276: From as little discription as you gave, that sounds like another case of LP bug 1724639 - try the "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" workaround.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724639 in openSUSE "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724639
<Redman276> yup thats it ,   is the dowgrade in kernel from 4.13 to 4.10.0-42 the only workaround
<Redman276> ?
<Redman276> its an acer 8.9" aoa101  with the  intel 945 GSE video chipset
#lubuntu 2018-03-03
<jk^> airdorid web doesn't work. Is it possible it's due to lubuntu problems?
<vegombrei> hi, using lubuntu, got chromium browser to stream movies and t hat recently stopped working
<vegombrei> is there somekinda flash update kinda thingie i gotta install ?
#lubuntu 2018-03-04
<bumblebee> hi.
<bumblebee> is it possible to install the cinnamon-desktop on lubuntu?
<redwolf> bumblebee, yes. or gnome-desktop, or any other desktop included in the Ubuntu repos
<bumblebee> the reason why i'm asking this is: i am using an old PC with only 1 gb ram. that's why i installed lubuntu on it. will it slow down my PC when i use cinnamon?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm afraid so. Lubuntu is a lightweight desktop. Cinnamon isn't. You'll add "weight" to your system if you install it.
<bumblebee> okay, thank you.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> You're welcome :)
<bumblebee> re
<bumblebee> i would like to use firefox ESR instead of normal firefox. i have downloaded firefox ESR on the mozilla page (https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/organizations/all/) and extracted the file. now i can use it by opening the folder and double-clicking on the file named firefox. but is it also possible to have firefox ESR in my start menu and in the quick launch bar (instead of the normal firefox)?
<bumblebee> (and i would like firefox ESR to be my standard internet browser)
<zleap> in mint there is a preferred applications utilty on the menu,  there may be something similar in lubuntu
<bumblebee> i have already searched for it
#lubuntu 2019-02-25
<lubot> rbn10a was added by: rbn10a
<_Anna_> How can I close a program skipping its auto-save? The command kill doesn't do that and unplugging the computer isn't practical :/
<diogenes_> _Anna_, what program?
<_Anna_> it's a game. I don't like a random boss drop which can be changed with a loading at the same moment before the drop
<_Anna_> but the game always auto-save while exits. It's a rogue-like game
<diogenes_> _Anna_, check out game settings
<_Anna_> No such setting. As I said, it's a rogue-like game.
<diogenes_> _Anna_, if it saves to a file then you coul make it read only
<_Anna_> it saves online
<diogenes_> oh then you got no control over it
<_Anna_> I was looking for the proper command and someone in another channel told me which one is the right one
<refeaime> Hello guys, i need help with bash script, where I want to use `xargs -r rm -vi !(*.$1)`, but bash receives an syntax error at `(`. If use backslash -- this glob becomes literal.
<refeaime> as $1 any variable can be used.
<refeaime> I got proper resolution on perl, but i need bash, because target machine does not have perl.
<refeaime> anyone?
<tsimonq2> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<refeaime> I already used google to understand how to exclude by regexp in rm
<refeaime> Question is: how to correctly do this inside a script.
 * rldw is confused
<rldw> Can I ask questions here to troubleshoot my Lubuntu install?
<tsimonq2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<teward> rldw: yes, you can.
<teward> but you need to actually ask a question with details about what's going on to get help.
<teward> and it appears that tsimonq2 is only capable of using factoids and not talking normally so...
<teward> :P
<rldw> I'm getting what I think is referred to as spinlock
<tsimonq2> teward: :P
<rldw> Any advice on how to diagnose?
<tsimonq2> Which version?
<tsimonq2> What is it stuck on?
<teward> :O HE SPEAKS!
<teward> :P
<tsimonq2> How long have you waited?
<tsimonq2> teward: :P
<rldw> Whenever I run a browser, this little ol' netbook eventually hangs. The HDD light stays on, but no matter how long I wait, it never gives back control
<rldw> Hello?
#lubuntu 2019-02-26
<venik212> Control-Shift-V fails to paste into the qTerminal-- why?
<venik212> One of the MANY bizarre things in lxqt...
<venik212> I wish I had never gone to 18.10
<genii> Shift-Insert work?
<apt-ghetto> C-S-V works also
<venik212> let me try...  I can also paste from the menu or from right clicking, but this USED to work fine in 18.04
<venik212> Yes-- shift insert does work
<venik212> so we have to remember a special paste command for each app? ;-(
<venik212> I tried-- shift insert works in other apps too
<venik212> but probably not in Windows, which I visit occasionally
<venik212> C-S-V does not work for me-- fresh install of 18.10
<apt-ghetto> For me it works, also with a fresh install
<venik212> I am not sure what is different for me.  I have a vague feeling that it worked initially, but stopped later
<apt-ghetto> Check the settings of qterminal
<venik212> I did-- emulation is defualt
<venik212> default
<venik212> but changing it to linux does not cure the problem
<venik212> which setting will do it?
<venik212> in addition, there does not seem to be a way to save the changed setting in a named profile, as is possible in other terminals
<venik212> When I restart the terminal, it reverts to default emulation
<venik212> The only thing I did was to purge fcitx and ibus, so that I could get different keyboard layouts
<venik212> they interfered with changing the layouts
<apt-ghetto> Did you check the settings in the "shortcuts" section?
<venik212> I did-- no C-S-V tehre
<apt-ghetto> Then set it to C-S-V and retry
<apt-ghetto> Paste Clipboard -> Ctrl+Shift+V
<venik212> sorry-- I misspoke-- there it says C-S-V is paste clipboard
<venik212> which it does not do in my laptop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> venik212: you have very strange things in your installation, ctrl+shit+c and ctrl+shift+c works perfectly in all the other installations
<venik212> ALL the other installations?   That is an interesting statement
<lubot> <HMollerCl> are you sure that you downloaded from teh correct source (lubuntu.me) and that you check the iso for integrity first?
<apt-ghetto> If you set the shortcut, does it recognise your CTRL and SHIFT keys?
<venik212> Yes and yes-- I have been using Lubuntu since version 7 or so, and never had this kind of behavior
<venik212> I miss LXDE.. ;-)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I dind't need to set it is in the defaukt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ctr+shift+t opens a new tab in qterminal
<venik212> Not for me...  C-S-T does nothing for me
<apt-ghetto> Is it set? Or is it empty?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It is set as default
<venik212> it shows in the shortcuts table
<venik212> C-S-T --> New tab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that works for you?
<venik212> no it doees not
<apt-ghetto> What shows `ll .config/qterminal.org/qterminal.ini`?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 800x764) https://i.imgur.com/feqZOlU.jpg this is the shortcut table
<lubot> <HMollerCl> venik212: maybe someting went wrong during your installation. COudl you try if it works on a live session?
<venik212> Paste%20Clipboard=Ctrl+Shift+V
<venik212> from the qterminal.ini file
<lubot> <HMollerCl> also are ypu sure that your ctrl and shift keys works?
<venik212> they do for other applications
<apt-ghetto> ll is an alias for ls -l, so maybe i like to know something else
<venik212> the shortcut table looks like mine
<venik212> I am wondering whether it is possible that this happens because I have two other layouts...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> venik212: do you upgrade from a version or did a clean install of 18.10?
<venik212> clean install
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what does the command apt-ghetto give you get?
<venik212> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root root 2140 Feb 26 16:22 .config/qterminal.org/qterminal.ini
<apt-ghetto> Ok, you played with sudo
<venik212> guilty as charged
<apt-ghetto> Find all files and directories, that are not owned by you: `find . ! -user $USER`
<apt-ghetto> Then change the ownership: `sudo chown $USER:$USER .config/qterminal.org/qterminal.ini` and for all other files too
<apt-ghetto> With all other files I mean only the files in your ~ directory
<venik212> Do it exactly as you typed it, or replace user with my usernname?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is teh same
<apt-ghetto> If `echo $USER` shows your username, than it is the same
<lubot> <HMollerCl> $USER is your usernname
<apt-ghetto> but if you set the USER variable to something else...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ^ good point
<venik212> OK-- I did it.  So far it did not fix it.  Should I reboot?
<venik212> rebooting
<venik212> no dice....
<venik212> here is what I get with the ls -l....:
<venik212> -rw-rw-r-- 1 udi udi 2139 Feb 26 17:09 .config/qterminal.org/qterminal.ini
<venik212> Others reporting a similar issue said it worked for them if they ran the qterminal as root, but not for me
<venik212> I just installed lxterminal, and it has the very same issue...   I am really puzzled
<venik212> Same failure with xterm
<apt-ghetto> so, it seems, that your key stroke is intercepted somehow
<venik212> indeed...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do you know xev?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in a terminal you should run xev
<venik212> no
<lubot> <HMollerCl> then press your keys and see what appear
<venik212> gnome-terminal behaves the same way
<lubot> <HMollerCl> to terminate xev ctrl+c
<venik212> xev responds to C-S-V
<lubot> <HMollerCl> xev responds to individual keys
<venik212> yes it does
<lubot> <HMollerCl> KeyPress event, serial 48, synthetic NO, window 0x5e00001, ...     root 0x2c0, subw 0x0, time 36057656, (659,468), root:(661,498), ...     state 0x10, keycode 37 (keysym 0xffe3, Control_L), same_screen YES, ...     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:  ...     XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:  ...     XFilterEvent returns: False ... KeyReleas
<lubot> e event, serial 48, synthetic NO, window 0x5e00001, ...     root 0x2c0, subw 0x0, time 36057753, (659,468), root:(661,498), ...     state 0x14, keycode 37 (keysym 0xffe3, Control_L), same_screen YES, ...     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:  ...     XFilterEvent returns: False ... KeyPress event, serial 48, synthetic NO, window 0x5e00001, ...     root
<lubot> 0x2c0, subw 0x0, time 36059224, (659,468), root:(661,498), ...     state 0x10, keycode 50 (keysym 0xffe1, Shift_L), same_screen YES, ...     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:  ...     XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:  ...     XFilterEvent returns: False ... KeyRelease event, serial 48, synthetic NO, window 0x5e00001, ...     root 0x2c0, subw 0x0, time 360
<lubot> 59305, (659,468), root:(661,498), ...     state 0x11, keycode 50 (keysym 0xffe1, Shift_L), same_screen YES, ...     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:  ...     XFilterEvent returns: False
<venik212> ????
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you get that same output?
<venik212>     XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (03) ""
<venik212>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<venik212> KeyRelease event, serial 48, synthetic NO, window 0x3800001,
<venik212>     root 0x16d, subw 0x0, time 1532756, (753,-136), root:(756,831),
<venik212>     state 0x4, keycode 37 (keysym 0xffe3, Control_L), same_screen YES,
<venik212>     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<venik212>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<teward> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<teward> venik212: ^ paste your multiline output into a pastebin and share the link here
<teward> then the system won't silence you for flooding
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, control_L works then
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how about shift?
<venik212> Control, Shift and V all elicit a response from xev, and since they are detected correctly by other programs (LO Writer, featherpad), I assume that they are working OK
<venik212> it seems that only the terminals are screwed up
<venik212> I use the left control many times a day, to zoom in Chrome, etc.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, I'm clueless
<venik212> thanks for trying
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe there is something in .bashrc but that shouldn't happen
<venik212> I might boot from the USB installation and see if it works tehre
<venik212> if it doe, then I assume it was something I did afterwards (some other package that I installed).
<venik212> I had a lot of trouble to get the different language layouts to work, because of the unholy interaction with ibus and fcitx, and someone here suggested changing ownerships, etc.
<venik212> it is curious that it is only the terminal, though
<venik212> signing off to try the usb
<lubot> <Stefan> Hi there. ... Just messed up my lubuntu... 😭 ... I had a great working dual boot with lubuntu aside windows10 on hp8460p with uefi BIOS. ... I wanted to get rid of Windows so I reinstalled only lubuntu - was a bit tricky cos of uefi... But worked well. But since I did "sudo apt-get upgrade" I can only boot lubuntu if I stop boot from
<lubot> hard drive and opt "boot from EFI files - select File System - EFI - Ubuntu - grubx64. Efi". ... While installing I made 3 partitions: ... Sda1 is 512mb fat32 /boot/Efi flag esp boot ... Sda2 is 10000mb swap ... Sda3 Rest of MB / ... Any hint how to fix the bootloader? ... In /boot I found a "grub" folder as well as a "efi" folder
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe this help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<benn> Hey guys, I installed lubuntu and didn't like the xscreensaver so i installed gnome, uninstalled xscreensaver, but it seems glitchy
<benn> is there a way to set the default screen locker?
<benn> cause it seems like something isnt working
<lubot> <Stefan> Danke Hans. ... Did not work yet... ... The Tool said there was no Efi Partition, I should create fat32 /boot/Efi flag boot... ... Well there is exactly this Partition, so I used gparted to repeat creating what was said was missing. Could create the fat32 Partition but could not create the Mount point.... ... I ll try again tomorrow
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Stefan [Danke Hans. ... Did not work yet... ... The Tool said there was no Efi Partition, I shou …], Bitte, hoffentlich geht's.
#lubuntu 2019-02-27
<lubot> Eickmeyer was added by: Eickmeyer
<lubot> <Stefan> @HMollerCl [Bitte, hoffentlich geht's.], Hallo Hans. Jetzt geht's, irgendwie...!?! ... While doing this and that I killed the Efi boot sector.  ... So I reinstalled the system, but not like before configuring manually. I choose override the existing system. ... Then I did apt-get update and upgrade but stopped when it came to "conf
<lubot> igure grub-PC": install maintainer package or keep current one. ... To check grub I installed gedit. While installing a different "configure grub-PC" popped up where I could choose the device to install grub. I choose /dev/sda and again apt-get update and upgrade. ... Done, no more problems. ... I don't know what I did... ... Scheint aber das Richt
<lubot> ige gewesen zu sein. Hoffentlich hält das auf Dauer... 🙄
<venik212> I am using Lubuntu 18.10 (fresh install) LXQt.  I don't see a language layout indicator in the panel.  I had added two language layouts, and would need to know which one is active
<venik212> I had removed (puurged) fcitx and ibus, since they interfer with the layout switching in Lubuntu under lxqt.
<venik212> found it-- never mind.
<slim_> hi!!
<mrtuxblux> Can anyone tell me why i havent gotten updates for 3 days?
<mrtuxblux> How do i fix my package system?
<teward> mrtuxblux: what does `sudo apt update` when run in the terminal say/do?
<teward> it's possible there just haven't been any updates for your installed packages.
<teward> unlikely but possible.
<mrtuxblux> Hit:1 http://repo.steampowered.com/steam precise InRelease
<mrtuxblux> Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease [109 kB]
<mrtuxblux> Hit:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<mrtuxblux> Get:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease [109 kB]
<mrtuxblux> Get:5 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports InRelease [107 kB]
<mrtuxblux> Fetched 325 kB in 1s (325 kB/s)
<mrtuxblux> please help me
<mrtuxblux> please someone help me
<teward> mrtuxblux: i mean, did it error or not.  (YOur paste got caught as flooding, use a pastebin for multipline pastes)
<mrtuxblux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x28cG4w5KR/
<mrtuxblux> no errors i think
<teward> mrtuxblux: `sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade` in command line will start the process to apply updates, if any exist
<teward> it won't upgrade your ubuntu version, but it will install all packages including any new dependencies that're needed by the packages that need updated.
<teward> not sure why update manager isn't showing you any, but it IS possible you just don't have any updates
<teward> and with Xenial that's not uncommon since that's been out for a while
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mrtuxblux: Xenial (16.04) shouldn't recieved many updates at this moment.
<teward> mrtuxblux: which explains why you aren't seeing updates. there aren't any updates to download :P
<mrtuxblux> oh xD
<teward> this isn't unusual though :)
<mrtuxblux> but youtube-dl is broken :(
<teward> i'd advise getting youtube-dl from another source then than the repositories
<teward> becasue that's one of the packages that breaks regularly and is out of date in Xenial
<mrtuxblux> how
<mrtuxblux> how to remove it firslty
<teward> how did you install it firstly?
<teward> originally*
<mrtuxblux> sad that linux cant fix these kind of smallbugs but its great in some aspects
<teward> it's not a linux issue per se
<mrtuxblux> It always worries me when theres so much problems xD
<mrtuxblux> Yes but can you tell me why i get 10mbps on Desktop and 1mpbs on raspberry pi
<mrtuxblux> is RPI3 wifi better than a usb dongle for it
<mrtuxblux> We need to get Linux popular
<teward> mrtuxblux: just an FYI, *now* there's at least one update, Security related, that'll be available for your system probably :P
<mrtuxblux> nope :/
<mrtuxblux> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<mrtuxblux>   libuchardet0 mpv phantomjs python3-pyxattr rtmpdump
<mrtuxblux> Thats new i think
<teward> well by 'now' i mean 'within the next couple hours' - an OpenSSL security update just got announced :p
<mrtuxblux> oh
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi. If I want to install in Lubuntu 1804 LXDE the Lubuntu 1810 (LXQt) monitor settings app is it possible to do?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> don't know, but you can create  script for that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wit xrandr command
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will send one to you internally
<Guest30846> have burned DVD with Image of Lubuntu 18.04 LTS. But on restart, Desk top does not boot from DVD!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> You will have to change your boot order in your bios/uefi
<Guest30846> Boot Order id DVD
<Guest30846> First DVD, then HDD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Then maybe your bios doesn't recognize your DVD as bootable
<Guest30846> so what do i do now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't know, never use a DVD to boot, only usb
<lubot> <HMollerCl> You could look on ways to check if DVD is bootable
<Guest30846> how do i burn the image on usb? and how di I check if the DVD is bootable or not?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Are you on windows or Linux?
<Guest30846> linux lubuntu 16.04 lts
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think lubuntu 16.04 has a startup disk creator
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this should be the tool to use
<lubot> <HMollerCl> system tools -> startup disk creator
<Guest30846> yes but only for dvd or cd, not for a usb device
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, try unetbootin
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/InstallingLubuntu
<Guest30846> ok will try, good bye!
<Guest32177> oy vey...
<joser0913> Hi, I'm trying to install Lubuntu 18.10 on HP Stream 13 laptop. The Erase disk and install option doesn't appear on Lubuntu 18.10. It does on 18.04. I want 18.10 because of its stetics and software selection
<wxl> well it's a completely different installer
<wxl> so it's not going to say the exact same thing
<kc2bez> You may need to disable swap.
<joser0913> How can I create the partitions to install Lubuntu 18.10. I tried to do it but it failed
<joser0913> What's swap? Memory swap?
<lynorian> joser0913: swap is what memory goes into when you run out of memory in RAM
<lynorian> To turn it all off run sudo swapoff -a
<joser0913> I'm going to try thtat
<joser0913> it didn't work
<joser0913> Lubuntu installer only shows me the option to do the partitions myself
<wxl> you might have something else mounted
<wxl> pastebin the output of `mount`
<joser0913> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime) proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime) udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=942260k,nr_inodes=235565,mode=755) devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000) tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,size=192996k,mode=755) /dev/sda1 on /cdrom type vfat (ro,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codep
<wxl> i did say pastebin...........
<joser0913> Don't understand what's pastebin. My apologize. I can do a Google Drive document
<wxl> pastebin.com
<wxl> or paste.ubuntu.com
<joser0913> So sorry
<joser0913> give me a second
<wxl> or any number of similar services
<joser0913> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/wVQMKRWKmP/
<wxl> hm
<wxl> nothing seems weird there, per se
<wxl> so what about the manual partitioning fails?
<joser0913> https://imgur.com/a/sWbXAUz
<joser0913> there's a pic with the error
<lynorian> oh grub and uefi it seems
<wxl> "doesn't look like an efi partition" how did you set that up?
<wxl> p.s. there is such a thing as #lubuntu-es
<joser0913> I created en /boot/efi partition on ext4
<wxl> oh yeah it has to be vfat
<lynorian> /boot/efi can't be on efi it has to be fat32 I thought
<wxl> ^ that
<wxl> it needs the esp flag too
<wxl> try setting up the partitioning scheme WIWHOUT it and it will tell you what to do
<joser0913> How much space does it need?
<wxl> doesn't need to be very big at all
<wxl> 100mb or something like that i think
<kc2bez> I usually go like 250mb just to be super safe.
<wxl> not a bad idea, but i can confirm that 100 is the default
<joser0913> I'm trying again with  /boot/efi, esp flag, fat32
<joser0913> I went with 1024 MiB because I didn't know that 100 would be enought
<joser0913> lets see what happens
#lubuntu 2019-02-28
<joser0913> it worked!!! Thank you all. I'll use the spanish channel next time
<wxl> yay
<wxl> we're happy to help here but it should be easier for you to speak there :)
<Robb_> I'm on Lubuntu 18.10. This is going to be my mom's laptop and I need to create a shorcut on the desktop for her to access LibreOfficeWriter. I don't know how to
<wxl> Robb_: create a desktop entry and throw it in the desktop folder. make sure to set it as a trusted executable
<Robb_> Thank you!
<wxl> oh here we go https://manual.lubuntu.me/5/5.2/desktop_icons.html
<aden_> hey
<aden_> so when I right click my menu automatically disappears any help?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Good Morning. Does the Lubuntu 1810 and 1904 have no drivers installed to pick up sound from the microphone? I tried to record a text and did not recognize the sound, as if the microphone did not work. Do I need to install drivers or some app?
<guiverc_d> what software you were trying to record sound in JyotiGomes?
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, look in pavucontrol > input devices if the microphone is detected and if the sound level is moving
<guiverc_d> my pavucontrol just says "No application is currently recording audio"
<diogenes_> guiverc_d, i mean the input tab
<diogenes_> not recording
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @guiverc_d [<guiverc_d> what software you were trying to record sound in JyotiGomes?], google docs 😊
<guiverc_d> okay sorry was looking at "recording" - in "input devices" i saw nothing till I selected "all input devices" , now yeah it sees I think the background of my 'ping' noise from hexchat
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x509) https://i.imgur.com/aOd6YEk.jpg google docs 😊
<guiverc_d> JyotiGomes:  `sudo lshw -C sound` shows what the kernel recognizes as my audio devices; I suspect your issue is this level (kernel modules, but I'm no expert there, #ubuntu may be better but not for telegram I suspect)
<guiverc_d> I don't know gdocs (outside of text), it could be you have settings restricting use in your browser (if done thru that; i've used the heh-google for searches briefly to play, then disabled it as I didn't like browser having access to my microphone)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> After  sudo lshw -C sound, the output is:  ...   *-usb:1                    ...        description: Video ...        product: HP Webcam ...        vendor: Chicony Electronics Co.,Ltd. ...        physical id: 5 ...        bus info: usb@1:5 ...        version: 18.14 ...        serial: 0x0001 ...        capabilities: usb-2.00 ...
<lubot>    configuration: driver=uvcvideo maxpower=500mA speed=480Mbit/s ...   *-multimedia ...        description: Audio device ...        product: Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio ...        vendor: Intel Corporation ...        physical id: 1f.3 ...        bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.3 ...        version: 21 ...        width: 64 bits ...        clock: 33MHz ...
<lubot>      capabilities: pm msi bus_master cap_list ...        configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=32 ...        resources: irq:131 memory:a4228000-a422bfff memory:a4200000-a420ffff
<guiverc_d> !pastebinit |JyotiGomes
<ubottu> JyotiGomes: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> ok, my bad, sorry 😊
<duga_duga_DIDZ> duga just want to say thank you for creating such an amazing O/S, the Lubuntu 18.10 release is the most beautiful, responsive and perfect Linux distro I have ever seen!
<duga_duga_DIDZ> great work guys
<duga_duga_DIDZ> absolutely splendid
<duga_duga_DIDZ> thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cdoublejj> i wonder if 18.04 will ever see a PPC release
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @cdoublejj [<cdoublejj> i wonder if 18.04 will ever see a PPC release], No, sorry
<cdoublejj> ah 16.04 LTS still hasa few years ofl ife left in i think
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup
<WishBoy> why the lubuntu.net is first that lubuntu.me on Google SERP ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @WishBoy [<WishBoy> why the lubuntu.net is first that lubuntu.me on Google SERP ?], There's nothing we can do about it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We've tried contacting Google to no avail
<WishBoy> hum...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu.me is official though
<cdoublejj> and lubuntu.com is parked
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeeep.
<teward> wow, parked for $7,000 o.O
<teward> that's insane.
<teward> (I was curious heh)
<genii> We need to come to some international accord on domain squatting
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> 7k for a domain is absolutely insane
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> We'll need Canoical to step in for that
<aden_> Uhh so after I install a .deb package it shows up and everything but when I launch it absolutely nothing happens ive tried minecraft, davici resolve etc nothing launches? Is there like a default app opener I have to install or something?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> BUT installing .deb packages are not necessarily a supported way to get software
<aden_> well then how do I fix that?
<wxl> the worst part about it is everyone deals with things differently
<wxl> so there could be a plethora of ways to run software in general
<aden_> well whats one way?
<wxl> however, there's usually ONE way when it comes to the packages in the repositories
<wxl> so generally, the rule is, install packages from the repositories
<aden_> spit it out man
<aden_> uhuh and?
<aden_> then what
<wxl> if you must get software from elsewhere, we don't support it. you generally need to look at their documentation to see how they say to run it
<aden_> well its installed and shows up etc.
<aden_> just dosnt launch
<aden_> doesnt*
<wxl> what does "shows up" mean?
<lynorian> in menu?
<aden_> when I type in the search bar it shows up
<aden_> yep
<wxl> something could certainly be set up wrong
<lynorian> or missing dependency
<aden_> I use dpkg and gdeb neither worked
<wxl> if you look at the .desktop file corresponding to that application, what's the Exec line?
<wxl> yep could be dependencies, too
<aden_> hmmm
<aden_> might just go back to ubuntu
<wxl> it should work the exact same way
<aden_> lubuntu is really hard to setup
<wxl> it's the same underlying system
<wxl> (at least when it comes to launching applications)
<aden_> I never had problems launching .deb packages and programs in ubuntu only lubuntu
<aden_> and theres barely any tutorial on it
<wxl> that sounds like correlation not causation
<wxl> the instructions to run software for ubuntu are the same for lubuntu
<aden_> interesting
<wxl> let's try to get specific here for a moment. what version of lubuntu are you on and what specific software (pick one) are you trying to run? give me a link.
<aden_> how do I check the program log?
<wxl> what do you mean by program log?
<aden_> just the log in general
<wxl> just like with any operating system i know of, there's no "general log" per se. /var/log/syslog is the closest there is, but that's not going to tell you the result of every application that ran.
<aden_> hmmm
<aden_> welp
<aden_> i dunno
<aden_> no errors nothing
<aden_> just wont launch
<wxl> i've asked you two questions to try to help resolve your issue and you've not answered
<wxl> i'm not sure i can help you without understanding more
<aden_> alright ill try and answer
<aden_> Im on lubuntu 18.10 cosmic most recent version. Im trying to run davinci resolve 15. Im trying to use dpkg
<wxl> give me a link to this software
<aden_> https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/davinciresolve/
<aden_> I used a simple script called makedavincideb also
<wxl> ok
<wxl> well jeez this isn't easy is it now
<aden_> heh
<wxl> do you have something else that doesn't require me to give them all my information, etc. etc.?
<wxl> and maybe is already packaged as a deb file?
<aden_> just type random stuff
<aden_> it doesnt check it
<aden_> it justredirects you to the download
<aden_> sorry for my spelling
<wxl> well i'm incredibly skeptical of this script
<wxl> who provided that?
<aden_> the internet
<wxl> so not resolve
<aden_> Im not sure
<wxl> how do you know that script actually works?
<aden_> ummmmm I used it and it did
<aden_> its not just davinci
<aden_> its all the software on here
<wxl> it works with what?
<aden_> I mean I cant launch anything
<aden_> thats .deb originally
<lynorian> are you on irc from a different computer?
<wxl> what is this script and why are you using it?
<aden_> remote control?
<aden_> no
<aden_> http://www.danieltufvesson.com/makeresolvedeb
<wxl> yeahhhh
<wxl> that's for debian
<aden_> well every tutorial still said use that
<aden_> ubuntu tutorials
<wxl> this is a whole degree of mess
<aden_> yep
<wxl> so you're using an unsupported script to use some unsupported software
<wxl> and you're wondering why it's not working
<wxl> *facepalm*
<aden_> wxl: no again every single software I have dosnt work
<aden_> thats .deb
<wxl> so you can't run firefox?
<aden_> its already on here
<aden_> everything thats on here is fine
<aden_> or in the shop
<wxl> that's initially a deb package
<wxl> you know there is absolutely the possibility that the software you're trying to install is packaged wrong
<aden_> uhuh
<aden_> ive tried 7 apps
<aden_> none have worked though
<wxl> how about you give me the simplest and smallest one
<lynorian> which 7 deb files from the internet?
<wxl> you know, one that's actually provided by the software developer as a deb file that's meant to work with ubuntu
<aden_> i dunno ima just go back to ubuntu
<wxl> ok, good luck
<wxl> heh that page has a "When Resolve doesn't start at all or exits immediately" including log file locations
#lubuntu 2019-03-01
<mrtuxblux> Is linux easier to crash with many programs than Windows for other people than me?
<apt-ghetto> I don't understand your question
<mrtuxblux> I mean i have crashed in Linux several times when theres some programs on at the same time
<mrtuxblux> And that doesnt happen in Windows
<mrtuxblux> But still in some way Linux feels lighter / got a better look
<apt-ghetto> Linux is more sensitive to RAM failures
<apt-ghetto> Check the logfiles and check your RAM (memtest)
<mrtuxblux> Why
<mrtuxblux> how do i do that
<apt-ghetto> Do you see the Grub menu at start?
<mrtuxblux> Im in Linux rn
<mrtuxblux> I got a journal thing firstly
<apt-ghetto> Do you have installed your Linux in EFI mode?
<mrtuxblux> How to know?
<apt-ghetto> For efi => `sudo efibootmgr -v`
<mrtuxblux> I got efi
<mrtuxblux> /sys/firmware/efi
<apt-ghetto> For logfiles => `journalctl -xb -p err`
<mrtuxblux> Okay i got text
<mrtuxblux> from efi command
<mrtuxblux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TZjzxwwMwd/
<apt-ghetto> With EFI you have to look at https://www.memtest86.com/
<mrtuxblux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8wFYYMdjqP/
<mrtuxblux> Okay
<apt-ghetto> You can exit from the journalctl with key "Q"
<mrtuxblux> It exited automatically in fullscreen terminal
<apt-ghetto> memtest should run several hours, so let it run during the night
<mrtuxblux> i can do it while doing other things?
<mrtuxblux> but why is it this thing with ram failure in linux?
<apt-ghetto> It is only an assumption, that your crashes are related to RAM
<apt-ghetto> Maybe you find other causes in the log files
<apt-ghetto> You can use also `journalctl -xb -p warning` to see more log messages
<mrtuxblux> okay
<mrtuxblux> WHAT
<mrtuxblux> Come back!
<mrtuxblux> Where are you!
<mrtuxblux> lubuntu
<mrtuxblux> Are you apt-ghetto
<teward> doubt it
<mrtuxblux> hello
<mrtuxblux> Help me!!
<mrtuxblux> who can help me
<Eickmeyer> !patience | mrtuxblux
<ubottu> mrtuxblux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<mrtuxblux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WyHvvQMRYk/
<mrtuxblux> I got a new question
<mrtuxblux> Is this a good thing...
<Eickmeyer> No, that looks like you have a RAM failure in your hardware, but I'm no expert on that.
<mrtuxblux> hardware
<mrtuxblux> So on Windows also?
<mrtuxblux> can this be fixed easily?
<Eickmeyer> Your entire computer likely needs replacement, or at least the RAM.
<mrtuxblux> What
<mrtuxblux> Why my whole PC because off the ram?? xD
<Eickmeyer> Depends on if the RAM is soldered or not.
<Eickmeyer> But, yes, looks like your RAM is bad.
<mrtuxblux> The ram is with sticks
<Eickmeyer> Then you need to replace the RAM.
<mrtuxblux> oh so that will make my PC better?
<Eickmeyer> If that doesn't work, then your motherboard might have an issue, but I'd start with the RAM.
<mrtuxblux> ... so i can waste money
<Eickmeyer> That's up to you.
<mrtuxblux> well can you tell me if my motherboard is broken in some way
<mrtuxblux> If i can know that
<Eickmeyer> I cannot.
<Eickmeyer> And by the way, for future reference, nobody in this chatroom is required to help you.
<mrtuxblux> Yes i know xD'
<Eickmeyer> Hardware troubleshooting is tricky. If you would feel better just replacing your motherboard, feel free. But, chances are you need to replace the RAM even if you do that.
<mrtuxblux> I mean that if i buy ram it may not be broken but only the motherboard?
<mrtuxblux> And how can i know my max ram
<Eickmeyer> No, it could be both.
<mrtuxblux> Wait was i supposed to do memtest86 with sudo?
<Eickmeyer> Looks like, from your paste, you have 8GB of RAM installed, but only just over 5GB is addressable, which is where it failed.
<Eickmeyer> mrtuxblux: Wouldn't matter.
<mrtuxblux> oh
<mrtuxblux> and this dont work with windows either?
<Eickmeyer> That's a Linux program.
<Eickmeyer> Really, a GNU program.
<mrtuxblux> I mean my ram is broken on the hardware
<mrtuxblux> So it dont work on Windows
<Eickmeyer> Yes. It's indicitive of a hardware failure that Windows is likely working around if it's working at all.
<Eickmeyer> Linux is much more sensitive to RAM failures.
<mrtuxblux> okay
<mrtuxblux> I dont understand this. Windows got 5gb ram and it will handle that better? xD
<Eickmeyer> Basically, Windows might work, but its performance would be affected.
<mrtuxblux> Ye linux does too but okay so a working ram = Linux is on the same level as windows?
<Eickmeyer> If not better.
<mrtuxblux> With the ram things? With the thing ram does?
<mrtuxblux> if i got 5gb some ram must work so how do i single out them?
<Eickmeyer> There's no way to tell. You should just replace it all. If it was due to a power surge or static, that can mess up a lot of things on your motherboard and other RAM stick(s).
<mrtuxblux> oh i think there has been a lightning and power outtages
<mrtuxblux> I have had this computer a long time
<Eickmeyer> That would do it.
<mrtuxblux> okay then i will not risk using my PC at that times again
<Eickmeyer> And, considering all of the heat/cool-down cycles it's likely been through, that weakens solder joints on the motherboard and other circuits over time. It might be time to replace the whole thing.
<mrtuxblux> do you think amd radeon r7 240 or the ram is the problem with bad performance video editing?
<Eickmeyer> Likely the RAM.
<mrtuxblux> oh
<Eickmeyer> The RAM, if it's bad, will degrade performance considerably no matter the operating system. Most of your computer's performance revolves around RAM.
<mrtuxblux> Okay
<mrtuxblux> What is this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jWtVWpVtFw/
<Eickmeyer> Now you have a package installation issue. Try running "sudo apt -f install" and see if that helps.
<mrtuxblux> Nope :(
<mrtuxblux> so my packaging is also broken thats why i havent gotten updates for days
<Eickmeyer> Now try "sudo apt install libkf5kdelibs4support5" and see what that says.
<mrtuxblux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yNj3xyHSbN/
<Eickmeyer> What version of Lubuntu are you running?
<mrtuxblux> Latest i think
<Eickmeyer> And, you might try removing ksysguard (sudo apt purge ksysguard).
<mrtuxblux> How i check that?
<wxl> lsb_release -a
<mrtuxblux> its not on my pc
<mrtuxblux> ksys
<Eickmeyer> Regardless, try removing it.
<mrtuxblux> I did
<mrtuxblux> Ubuntu 18.10 cosmic
<Eickmeyer> The result?
<mrtuxblux> no LSB modules
<Eickmeyer> Hmmm...
<mrtuxblux> Can i post it?
<Eickmeyer> Yes, using pastebin.
<mrtuxblux> in chat the 5 line text
<wxl> no LSB modules???
<mrtuxblux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ymfypqBrPP/
<wxl> well whatever. the answer is there at least.
<Eickmeyer> I was asking about the result of running "sudo apt purge ksysguard".
 * Eickmeyer slides wxl coffee
<wxl> thanks. still finishing this dark roast
<wxl> i haven't had coffee in a while, so it's going to be a friday to remember
<wxl> 🤯
<Eickmeyer> Feeling productive, I take it.
<wxl> indeed
<Eickmeyer> Nice...
<wxl> nice to see you here, btw, helping us out!
<Eickmeyer> Hey, I'm everywhere I can be to help. :)
<wxl> you're my hero :)
<Eickmeyer> XD
<mrtuxblux> oh okay i will show you
<mrtuxblux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k7dDzwH3rD/
<Eickmeyer> Okay, run "sudo apt autoremove" then "sudo apt update" then "sudo apt upgrade"
<mrtuxblux> okay
<mrtuxblux> its done
<mrtuxblux> nothing new installed
<Eickmeyer> Cool, and no errors?
<mrtuxblux> ye
<Eickmeyer> Okay, then your packaging errors are fixed.
<Eickmeyer> You should start receiving updates again.
<mrtuxblux> what
<mrtuxblux> when
<Eickmeyer> When they're available/released.
<mrtuxblux> okay
<mrtuxblux> and it cant be broken?
<Eickmeyer> Well, no promises, but at least you're in a normal situation again.
<mrtuxblux> okay
<mrtuxblux> and i use 4682 ram with a game on and chrome
<mrtuxblux> so im fine with that little ram?
<mrtuxblux> i dont remember what it is that freezes me
<mrtuxblux> cant swap fix that?
<Eickmeyer> I would recommend higher, but of course, that's because I run Ubuntu Studio and have a higher need. BUT, if you have 8GB installed but can only use 5GB, that's a serious hardware issue.
<Eickmeyer> No, swap won't fix that because your computer is going to continue to address all 8GB.
<Eickmeyer> Whether or not it can.
<mrtuxblux> but how does windows use ram better?
<mrtuxblux> It can know that ram is broken?
<Eickmeyer> I'm not too sure about the specifics on that.
<mrtuxblux> okay
<mrtuxblux> i wish i got to compare windows and linux with fair specs
<mrtuxblux> so that if i got a normal PC with same specs they can be compared
<Eickmeyer> If you want a fully-funtioning computer again, you need to replace your RAM at minimum.
<Eickmeyer> *functioning
<mrtuxblux> can i test other things for you to say if thats the only thing i need to do
<Eickmeyer> I, honestly, don't know how to do that. RAM issues are most common, and other issues are harder to detect (or easier, as the system likely breaks completely if the CPU or GPU have issues).
<mrtuxblux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rjHJj59vSd/
<mrtuxblux> I mean if my other hardware is good
<Eickmeyer> First step though, is to replace the RAM.
<Eickmeyer> If I were you, though, considering the unit's age, I'd replace the whole thing.
<mrtuxblux> okay
<mrtuxblux> okay i dualboot so i will check this memtest in windows too
<Eickmeyer> Good luck.
<mrtuxblux> hello
<mrtuxblux> i cant download conky even
<mrtuxblux> How do i fix my mirrors?
<lubot> <teward001> what'sthe error(s) you get?
<mrtuxblux> What
<mrtuxblux> Im gonna try fedora
<mrtuxblux> please help me im not gonna get fedora
<mrtuxblux> how do i get the default packaging?
<wxl> of what?
<mrtuxblux> lubuntu
<mrtuxblux> i cant install anything
<mrtuxblux> never get updates
<wxl> you can always run the updater
<wxl> updates are not automatic by default
<mrtuxblux> hello
<mrtuxblux> nvm im gonna sleep now xD
<wxl> ok, well
<wxl> here's what you need to know:
<wxl> in 18.10 notification of updates is broken (https://phab.lubuntu.me/T166)
<mrtuxblux> well i mena
<wxl> you can, however, make updates automatic
<mrtuxblux> i cant install updates
<wxl> or you can just run the updater periodically
<mrtuxblux> or install any new app
<wxl> what's the result of doing so?
<mrtuxblux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Sy5FPq67Pm/
<wxl> why not remove conky?
<mrtuxblux> cant install it
<mrtuxblux> its never been installed
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> wxl: He had the same issue with ksysguard earlier. I think he has a bad sources.list at this point.
<wxl> harumph
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Erich I'd love to pick your brain about that project if you ever get a chance within the next week regarding your help with Ubuntu Studio
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *via pm
<wxl> what's in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and what's in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> I mobile right now otherwise I would chip in again.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @SamuelBanya [Erich I'd love to pick your brain about that project if you ever get a chance wi …], Sure
<mrtuxblux> I used a source list generator and it helped / fixed it completly but now i gotta sleep
<mrtuxblux> Bye
<wxl> ta
#lubuntu 2019-03-02
<vzz> g
<wxl> h
<Eickmeyer> i
<lubot> <aptghetto> j
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @aptghetto [j], OP left.
<Guest57194> Hi
<mrtuxblux> Now my packaging is fixed
<seek^126> hey, I'm lovin the switch to LXQT. I wonder when will the be the next LTS release and will it have LXQT as well? I'm really lookin forward to that
<lynorian> seek^126: next LTS will be in 20.04
<lynorian> so a little more than a year
<seek^126> oh, ok. thank you! I'really hope they will stick with LXQT :)
<mrtuxblux> Is there any good video editor for just adding text and making text videos?
<Blackadder> How come, when I want to remove pidgin in the Synaptic Package Manager, it also deletes lubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-gtk-desktop?
<Blackadder> The same is true in xubuntu, I deleted a simple default mail reader, and suddently my desktop environment was gone.
<mrtuxblux> if linux want to be popular
<mrtuxblux> such bugs cant exist
<lynorian> Blackadder: the lubuntu desktop is a metapackage that pulls in everything
<mrtuxblux> that isnt smart in my opinion.... xD
<Blackadder> I think I agree
<mrtuxblux> linux should have freedom
<mrtuxblux> then you cant do that...
<KaoGomi> D se dab
<jaggij> hello I have problem. My Lubuntu this time started without graphic working. I am running irssi on terminal.
<jaggij> In recover mode it stopped on started bpfilter. My mouse work and screen is just black.
<lynorian> jaggij: what kind of grpahics card do you have?
<jaggij> Always  worked, Integrated Intel 4600 I guess
<jaggij> I even removed and reinstalled lubuntu-display sddm
<jaggij> still not working
<lynorian> jaggij: if you run sudo systemctl restart sddm does anything happen?
<jaggij> nothing happens, my $DISPLAY is not set
<jaggij> When i switch to terminal it message ' Cannot open display "default display" Unable to connect to X11 display. Is $DISPLAY set? Unable to connect to X server
<lynorian> jaggij that might just be because you are in a terminal
<jaggij> Mobility Radeon HD5430
<jaggij> this is my card , i checked with 'lspci'
<jaggij> ah i restarted sddm and it loads black screen with mouse...
<jaggij> Ah , worked this time. Weird. Maybe because I reinstaled.. but wird.
<lynorian> can you log in?
<jaggij> It does work normal now.
<jaggij> Yes.
<jaggij> well, thanks . I ll try restart and see if it loads normal now.
<jaggij> Doesnt work. Black screen and mouse working.
<jaggij> ls
<jaggij> I wonder how I can redirect apport.log here since there are some errors that may be relevant
<jaggij> /usr/bin/lxqt-globalkeysd  - there is problem
<jaggij> gdbus call error : org.gnome.SessionMAnager was not provided by any .service files
<maxrazer> I noticed that the application search function doesn't allow arrow up immediately to the options. I have to press it a couple of times before it responds.
<maxrazer> So, that didn't seem very nice.
#lubuntu 2019-03-03
<aphex> hello. I installed Lubuntu 18.10 in a aspire one Atom n450. Its run sucessfully.
<tsimonq2> \o/
<aphex> This is a slow machine. Util now. :)
<aphex> my english sucks, but i dont care. :P
<tsimonq2> :D
<aphex> i hated this machine, but now i love it
<aphex> thanks to lxqt!
<tsimonq2> \o/
<aphex> hum... 20 years without irc. i come back! insteresting
<aphex> i used the Mirc in the 90's
<tsimonq2> That's before I was born ;)
<aphex> now im using Quassel
<aphex> probably, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> :)
<aphex> im 48 yo
<tsimonq2> Your age minus 32 is mine :)
<aphex> :O
<aphex> im going to the dishes. nice to meet you. im back later
<tsimonq2> cya :)
<aphex> imo, until now, the best distro.
<aphex> fast, beautiful, no frills
<aphex> happy sunday for people from my timezone.
<aphex> and others too
<aphex> :D
<tsimonq2> Thanks :D
<aphex> im from Brazil, and you?
<tsimonq2> USA
<aphex> so far
<aphex> so near
<tsimonq2> hehe
<aphex> so close, sorry
<aphex> whatever
<tsimonq2> np :)
<aphex> ok
<aphex> im going now. goodbye
<tsimonq2> cya
<Loki1023> hello
<Loki1023> newish to lubuntu, how to I access my unraid file servers shares from lubuntu?
<Loki1023> I want to run lubuntu from usb on an old HP micro server loaded with old drives to move the old files to the unraid file server
<jaggiJ> Hello. My graphical desktop sddm fails to start (black screen, only mouse). I can get it running by restarting service sddm from CLI terminal. Where are options to set it to autostart or start with password login ?
<cdoublejj> nice to see the younger crowd rocking lubuntu, i used to be 16 then life happened and now i'm 29
<cdoublejj> Life moves pretty fast, if you don't stop to look once in a while, you might miss it :P
<cdoublejj> SSDM?
<jaggiJ> got it I guess /etc/sddm.conf
<lubot> <lynorian> taht is the configuration file
<jaggiJ> exactly, i just removed my login from [Autologin] there
<jaggiJ> I hope this will prompt me to type password on system start and prevent my desktop starting issues by the way
<noy||b> Hello.  I restarted my computer and it opened with the openbox DE.  Why did it do that and how do I change it back.  I had removed the default file manager and replaced it with Thunar, would that have had anything to do with it changing?
<noy||b> Anyone home?
<lynorian> noy||b: probably not
<lynorian> did you change session in sddm.conf
<noy||b> No I didn't change anything.
<noy||b> I haven't heard of sddm.conf until you just mentioned it.
<lynorian> noy||b: which version?
<noy||b> 18.04
<noy||b> The latest one.  I just installed a week ago when I got this machine back.
<noy||b> I'm actually thinking about using openbox because this machine is struggling, I don't even have the right charger so when I use too many things the charger cant keep it charging and overheats.  And it hasn't done that with openbox so far.  I still don't understand why it changed or how it changed from just a restart.
<noy||b> Would changing the file manager have anything to do with it?
<jaggiJ> Login screen doesnt work for me. its unresponsive for mouse. I had to log to terminal and restart sddm service AFTER setting back autologin config. Before I did it restartign service didn't work.
<noy||b> And is sddm.conf where I can change the DE?
<noy||b> All the packages I installed in LXDE are still there.
<noy||b> I just want to know why it suddenly changed
<nilushan> Hi everyone! I need some help with lubuntu
<nilushan> I am trying to install Lubuntu 32-bit on an old laptop with about ~700MB of RAM. When I try to install, the installer says "The system does not have enough working memory. At least 1 GB is required"
<nilushan> Is there a way to bypass this?
#lubuntu 2020-02-24
<kompotov> hi
<guiverc> hi kompotov, if you have a Lubuntu support question, please just ask it (try and keep to a single line, and be patient waiting for replies; people will respond when they can)
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I disabled all watchers in  Power Management System. My monitor still powers down on supposed inactivity. How I should disable it?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> As bonus scrolling is not counted as activity, so reading books is quite flustrating.
<guiverc> @Mateusz Konieczny, I'd also check you don't have xscreensaver running (to ensure it's not set to blank screen on idle)
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> It sound likely.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> BTW, is it just on my computer that Tessellimage (enabled like default) is flashing in way that seems to be dangerous to epileptics?
<guiverc> you haven't mentioned your release (recently or that I can see), but `flurry` is the current default for Lubuntu  (I had to look up what Tessellimage is)
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> 19.10, and default was "select random from set of following ones"
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Tesselimage is included and at least on my laptop it is jarringly flashing
<guiverc> I've got one box that doesn't like the default flurry; but no matter what is chosen, it'll never suit everyone's tastes. As we can easily choose something we like (and works on our own boxes) I'm not fussed. This system gives us pretty good control
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> How can I fix dragging files so I do not need to select action manually?
<guiverc> @Mateusz Konieczny, I'll provide https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/2/2.4/2.4.4/pcmanfm-qt.html but I'm unsure what you mean
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I select file/folder, then I drag it to subfolder, then I stop holding
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> expected: file/folder is moved
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> what happens: popup asking me to select whatever I move or copy it
<guiverc> @Mateusz Konieczny, yeah I get the same, asked if I want copy/move/symlink/cancel on drag; but not with CTRL signifying copy.  I can't see option to disable/change in Preferences (but I've never looked for one before).  One option could be another File Manager
<guiverc> FYI: Dolphin does exactly the same as pcmanfm-qt for me.
<guiverc> Thunar doesn't, moves without query.
<guiverc> FYI: use of thunar was example; if memory is lean (ie limited), using a File Manager intended for aonther DEsktop will cause extra libs to be in memory thus wasting resources... It's an option, but not a good one if you've limited memory/ram.
<CamelRiderZ> hey
<wxl> need something?
<dsc_> wxl: 1 pizza please
<wxl> Password:
<dsc_> ^CTRL-Z
<wxl> su: Authentication failure
<dsc_> you also reenacted the delay
<dsc_> class performance!
<wxl> had to log it :)
<dsc_> :)
#lubuntu 2020-02-25
<Stela> ima li bylgari
<tomreyn> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Stela> blagodarq
<tomreyn> please speak english here
<Stela> Any one can help me, i have a problem with install Lubuntu, please if you can help me send me PM
<Stela> thank you
<wxl> Stela: no need for PM's. just ask your question.
<Stela> the installer failed to create a partition table on ATA WDC WP5000BPKT6
<wxl> what version of lubuntu
<Stela> 19.10
<wxl> hm
<Stela> first time when install, i don't have a problem
<wxl> did you check the hashes on the iso?
<Stela> i don't know how, i am new this is my first linux
<wxl> ok
<wxl> well the manual (manual.lubuntu.me) provides instructions
<wxl> admittedly it's in english but :/
<guiverc2> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/Installing_lubuntu.html
<wxl> basically you need to check the iso for download errors and then you need to check the installation media (cd, dvd, usb, etc) for copy errors (this is not a problem exclusive to linux; windows has the same issue)
<wxl> if we can confirm those are good, then we'd need to dig deeper into the logs (which is at ~/.cache/calamares/session.log)
<Stela> thank you very much all
#lubuntu 2020-02-26
<erges> hello,is anybody there?
<lubot> <heysoundude> Here’s a screwball question: is anyone running kodi under lubuntu on a pi4?
<Noboru55> Hello everybody!
<wxl> hey
<Noboru55> when i connect the usb to my iphone, i get mount-doubling. two foldes with name pictures and two folders with documents
<wxl> oh no not an i-thing
<Noboru55> it does not happen to xfce or ubuntu, only in lubuntu
<wxl> what version?
<Noboru55> lol
<Noboru55> 18.04
<wxl> sigh
<Noboru55> i am sorry for iStuff
<wxl> well i'm going to give you the bad news
<Noboru55> okay
<wxl> it's clearly an issue with the file manager, which is a component of lxde
<Noboru55> i was thinking about galaxy bold anyway
<wxl> lxde really hasn't seen any development in years
<wxl> once we hit april next year, we will stop supporting 18.04
<wxl> (which is good because lxde isn't getting any updates anyways)
<wxl> so you can file a bug on this if you want, but chances are you're not going to see it fixed
<wxl> try lxqt instead
<Noboru55> the 19.10 ?
<wxl> at least there, if there is a problem, we can file a bug and it will get fixed!
<wxl> yep
<Noboru55> can i explain why i am 18.04?
<wxl> sure
<Noboru55> first i had xubuntu installed, so i liked the 18.04, i tried the 19.10 but for some reason my xubuntu 19.10 works slowly, like, when copy or move files, everything get stuck,, and i do not know, its weird slow here, so i was using the 18.04...   after some tests i decided to try lubuntu 18.04 and its faster than anything.. it works better for my
<Noboru55> cpu too
<wxl> right so couple things about that
<wxl> 1. xubuntu and lubuntu aren't the same XD
<Noboru55> so i am a little afraid to try lubuntu 18.10
<wxl> xubuntu is probably slower because of changes within xubuntu
<Noboru55> but the kernel is not the same?
<wxl> it never really was a "lightweight" desktop environment and it's been bloating up over the years
<Noboru55> mmmm
<wxl> the kernel is the same but the likelihood of the kernel making your system run slower is practically zero
<Noboru55> right
<Noboru55> so.. lubuntu 19.10 will get support till ? 2023?
<wxl> 2. lxqt has not shown itself to be significantly larger in footprint than lxde
<Noboru55> omg. the lubuntu 18.04 took me a week to be working as i wish...  all visual style and other things
<wxl> but even if you can show a difference, the difference exists because lxde is using an outdated toolkit (gtk2). lxqt was created because when trying to port to gtk3, it was WORSE in more ways than one than qt
<Noboru55> i got it
<Noboru55> last question
<wxl> there's some other considerations:
<Noboru55> could i change pcmanfm for thunar ?
<Noboru55> i meant in 19.10
<wxl>  * we don't support upgrading 18.04 to any other version because of the huge difference in not only the desktop environment but because of all the applications. i'd recommend a full re-install
<Noboru55> because in 18.04 it is a problem
<Noboru55> i will
<Noboru55> going to download right now
<Noboru55> thanks for open my eyes
<wxl>  * though 19.10 has a relatively limited support window (it's not an lts), you can easily upgrade to the lts that's due in april
<Noboru55> ahhh
<Noboru55> did not know it
<Noboru55> its good
<wxl>  * the current lubuntu paradigm (lxqt and mostly qt apps) will be supported indefinitely
<Noboru55> its 19.04
<Noboru55> no 19.10
<wxl>  * lxqt upstream is very, very active, so bug fixes happen quickly
<wxl> are you on lubuntu.net?
<wxl> cuz that's not out website :/
<wxl> they're always outdated
<Noboru55> https://lubuntu.net/downloads/
<Noboru55> really ?
<wxl> look at the topic
<Noboru55> lol
<wxl> or wikipedia, or distrowatch, or ubuntu.com, or… etc etc etc
<wxl> the only place you will see lubuntu.net mentioned is in blindly doing web searches
<Noboru55> https://lubuntu.me/
<wxl> you should write them and tell them to take their stupid, confusing website down
<Noboru55> now i see the 19.10
<wxl> they won't listen to me, but maybe from an actual user who's confused it would be given the consideration it deserves
<Noboru55> 1,6 gb downloading
<Noboru55> alright i will write
<wxl> anywho i'm not sure i answered it but you can swap out file managers
<wxl> the only consideration is that you might be dragging in a bunch of unnecessary dependencies to find that file manager
<wxl> s/find/install/
<Noboru55> in 18.04 i tried to purge pcmanfm and installl thunar, but when i click the right buttom on the desktop i did not see anymore the desktop preferences option, only a openbox menu
<Noboru55> that was really weird
<wxl> i would personally suggest dolphin since i know it's based on qt
<Noboru55> pcmanfm is part of the lubuntu i guess
<wxl> i wouldn't recommend removing one, but install a second one
<Noboru55> i will do some tests before to download other filemanager
<Noboru55> is dolphin lightweight?
<Noboru55> i have a dual core processor ... 4gb ram ddr3 but 512mb video shared
<Noboru55> so...
<wxl> well here's my experience: kubuntu isn't actually all that heavy
<wxl> but it's not meant to be lightweight
<wxl> see the xubuntu problem above
<Noboru55> kubunt is so beautifull
<wxl> but i think with just one component, you won't have an issue
<wxl> lxqt lubuntu has a couple kde bits in it and it doesn't harm anything
<wxl> just as long as we don't get plasma-desktop! that's the worst!
<Noboru55> i agree
<Noboru55> i do not use transparency too
<Noboru55> weak video
<Noboru55> lol
<Noboru55> i am connect to wrong server
<Noboru55> ops, wrong wifi
<Noboru55> so my internet is too slow to download
<Noboru55> i will back later
<Noboru55> now i am choose the wifi and download lubuntu 19.10
<Noboru55> i will back to tell u what i think about it
<Noboru55> thank u
<wxl> ok be well!
<c|oneman> there's a new one. I did "ls" in a terminal window but it didnt work because I had deleted and re-created that folder
<c|oneman> from the last time that I had hit cd
<wxl> not really a lubuntu problem. more of a kernel problem, if any
<c|oneman> yeah , I was using debian. heh
<wxl> i see it as more of a user error. don't be in a folder that you plan on deleting :)
<c|oneman> well it highlights how things work in the bandend, at least for a GUI terminal
<c|oneman> backend
<wxl> i'm sure it would be similar if you weren't in x
<wxl> e.g. open two ttys, be in the folder in one, delete it in the other, ls in the first -> fail
<c|oneman> yeah, its the same thing in 2 ssh sessions
<c|oneman> delete folder & create it again, ls fails
<c|oneman> I guess its 'ls'ing a specific folder ID and not a path name
<c|oneman> still, it could create confusion if you're trying to nano or cat something and you're getting no results
<c|oneman> heh. tried to do it in Windows but windows locks the folder if you have it 'open' in cmd.exe
<wxl> c|oneman: inodes.
<Noboru55> wxl hey, i am using 19.10 now.
<Noboru55> i am banned from freenode, needed to connect in another wifi
<Noboru55> wxl it looks like kde...
<wxl> Noboru55: you mean they both look like qt
<Noboru55> yes, but i am ... confuse
<Noboru55> do you know how can i set a dark theme ? i could change the window style, for numix (i like) and the panel is lubuncu darc .. ok
<Noboru55> the pcmanfan is not dark...
<Noboru55> pcmanfm
<wxl> @HMollerCl ^^^
<Noboru55> wxl maybe its the qt style... still trying
<Noboru55> google chrome i modified the preferences to use the gtk style
<Noboru55> why they change to qt
<Noboru55> =/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Norobus pcmanfm needs to restart for changes to take effect
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Since it also handles the desktop closing all the windows won't restart it. You could manually restart the desktop or logout/lohin
<Noboru55> wxl needed to install qt5-style-plugins  so change the openbox theme, and then the style to gtk2
<Noboru55> oO it was hard to do
#lubuntu 2020-02-27
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Any idea how to open a webpage in browser, without switching focus to this window? `webbrowser.open("example.com", new=0, autoraise=False)` python script is not succesful (" If autoraise is True, the window is raised if possible (note that under many window managers this will occur regardless of the setting of this variable)
<lubot> .") https://docs.python.org/3/library/webbrowser.html
<diogenes_> Mateusz Konieczny, which browser?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Any browser capable of handling JS and images. Preferably Firefox.
<Guest93275> hi
<Guest93275> can we install package applications from the live USB Lubuntu image?
<Guest93275> It says that package installer has a lock and the discover app is not working.
<Guest93275> IRC is kewl
#lubuntu 2020-02-28
<lubot> edum95 was added by: edum95
<Noboru55> wxl hello, i did not like the qt.
<Noboru55> they should not change the lxde for lxqt
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I am not sure why you think "I dislike qt" means that developers are obligated to not do this.
<dsc_> I dislike computers can you stop developing lubuntu
<wxl> two things i'll say on the subject
<wxl> Ⓐ there's no accounting for taste
<wxl> Ⓑ you can please some of the people some of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time
<wxl> qt flair, don't care
#lubuntu 2020-02-29
<lubot> QDrive was added by: QDrive
<extorr> When I go to Desktop Settings by right clicking on th background, go to the Advanced tab and then check "Show menus provided by window managers when desktop is clicked" it then enters a buggy stage where right clicking the desktop brings up the menu but clicking an item on the mnu results in: failed to execute child process "lxsession-default" (No such file or directory). When I uncheck that then I can reach Desktop Preferences just fine by clicking
<extorr> on the desktop wallpaper....
<nmzm> Hello everyone :) Guys do you know how can I point a path to header files for gcc? I've compiled a new version of libsdl, but I don't want to install it globally
<nmzm> LD_LIBRARY_PATH will help with that?
<Noboru55> wxl hello, sadly the 19.10 works slow here... i had to back to 18.04
<Noboru55> and i did not like that qt...
<Noboru55> i continue with the same problem, that gvfs mount the iphone folders twice
<Noboru55> but when i used the 19.0 it did not happen in qt
<Noboru55> only in lxde i get the double-mounted iphone device... it does not happen to usb and external drivers, only for iphone devices...
<Noboru55> =/
<alex76> Hi, someone can help me to troubleshoot lubuntu installation? It freezes when i click on "install lubuntu" without giving me error messages
<alex76> any advice?
<wxl> which version?
<alex76> i tried with lubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-i386 and lubuntu-18.04-alternate-i386
<wxl> 16 isn't supported
<wxl> did you check the hashes of 18?
<alex76> no
<wxl> then there's no reason to assume that's not your problem
<alex76> what i have to do?
<wxl> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<alex76> i try it now
<alex76> https://i.gyazo.com/28cda010fceda9273ba32cb82c4860fb.png
<alex76> md5 is correct
<wxl> ok now boot it up and at the bootloader run the "check disc for defects" menu option
<alex76> ok
<lubot> <QDrive> How to install dnscrypt proxy on ubuntu? … Anyone have tried?
<alex76> wxl is it normal that it takes some minutes?
<wxl> alex76: yep
<wxl> @QDrive https://github.com/DNSCrypt/dnscrypt-proxy/wiki/Installation-on-Debian-and-Ubuntu#ubuntu
<alex76> it's freezed in the menu
<wxl> alex76: if it is indeed frozen, then you either (a) have a hardware problem which no software can fix or (b) you have a copy error and will need to re-copy the iso to the installation media
<alex76> i think B, because on the laptop is installed windows vista
<alex76> and it works
<wxl> "it works" doesn't mean it is free of defects
<wxl> unless that "check disc defects" is successful, it would be unreasonable to assume it is indeed without fail
<resonance> find . -name '*.mp3'  |  xargs -I -n1 mv ~/Desktop/mp3s
<resonance> why wont that work
<wxl> however we have confirmed you have the right iso, so you don't have a download error
<alex76> ok... so can i check for defects with the current windows installed?
<alex76> or i have to try something else(?)
<wxl> there are instructions for using dd with some hashing algorithm to verify the installation media
<wxl> it's on that same link i sent
<wxl> aw man i'm sad resonance left. that was a fun one.
<alex76>  https://github.com/DNSCrypt/dnscrypt-proxy/wiki/Installation-on-Debian-and-Ubuntu#ubuntu this one?
<wxl> no, the one you used to check the md5 (that's the name of the hashing algorithm)
<wxl> you'll probably need to download dd if you're on windows
<alex76> ok, sorry i'm tired today.. now I try to do it
<alex76> wxl it takes so many time sigh
<mawlee> oooooooooooo
<mawlee> ur mom
<lubot> <QDrive> @wxl [<wxl> @QDrive https://github.com/DNSCrypt/dnscrypt-proxy/wiki/Installation-on-De …], Its no update but i make issue for that tutorial, confusing to be follow, for noob (me)
<lubot> <wxl23> @QDrive [Its no update but i make issue for that tutorial, confusing to be follow, for no …], It's asking to install a single package so I'm not sure why it's confusing
<lubot> <QDrive> @wxl23 [It's asking to install a single package so I'm not sure why it's confusing], Config .toml is different now,
<lubot> <wxl23> @QDrive [Config .toml is different now,], You mean the configuration tutorial is problematic then, not installation
<lubot> <QDrive> @wxl23 [You mean the configuration tutorial is problematic then, not installation], Ups sorry, Yeah i mean configuration tutorial,
<lubot> <QDrive> In wiki said 127.0.0.1,  … i follow from googling blog, say change dns to 127.0.2.1
<lubot> <QDrive> @wxl23 [You mean the configuration tutorial is problematic then, not installation], Because installation and configuration in the same page,
<lubot> <QDrive> (Photo, 800x450) https://i.imgur.com/fWu9glM.jpg mozilla firefox always not responding, … before this i run chrome 5 tabs, some terminal but not active, behavior: i tried open link from application
<lubot> <QDrive> Computer hang, cannot do anything, ☹️
<lubot> <QDrive> (Photo, 800x450) https://i.imgur.com/wM10mpF.jpg before crash, i click lxqt.org
<lubot> <wxl23> @QDrive [<reply to image>], What version?
<lubot> <QDrive> Lubuntu 19.10 … Firefox 69.0.3  … Chrome 80
<lubot> <QDrive> I tried again with less tab browser same issue, web open just loading and mouse shuttering
<lubot> <kc2bez> @QDrive how much RAM and what processor do you have? The modern web is very taxing these days.
#lubuntu 2020-03-01
<lubot> <QDrive> N4000 Celeron 1.10 Ghz … 2 gb Ram
<wxl> i just did the same steps in a virtual machine limited to 1gb ram and it opened just fine
<wxl> are you sure you don't have a faulty install?
<guiverc> @QDrive, with 2gb of ram, be careful what extensions you have installed as a couple can use near 1gb of ram to operate leaving little left for some sites  (I'm very careful with extensions on 2gb of ram or less) but I'd do a ramtest on your box possibly first
<lubot> <QDrive> @guiverc [<guiverc> @QDrive, with 2gb of ram, be careful what extensions you have installe …], Thx for the tip, i tried again with single tab on both browser, working normal,
<lubot> <QDrive> I want to change open chrome browser by default, when open link from application … How to do that?
<guiverc> @QDrive, refer https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.13/session_settings.html?highlight=default%20browser  but as I don't use chrome, I've not tried it with that browser
<lubot> <QDrive> Already tried didn't work,
<lubot> <QDrive> (Photo, 800x450) https://i.imgur.com/lJTmYkR.jpg
<lubot> <QDrive> (Photo, 800x450) https://i.imgur.com/Lbdyqde.jpg
<wxl> @QDrive chrome is known to be problematic in this regard but also so is lxqt
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53
<lubot> <wxl23> Mainly chrome, though
<lubot> <wxl23> So go cry to Google
<lubot> <QDrive> How about chromium?
<usney> Hello!
<usney> How do I recover my saved luks password that I forgot? My system remembers it forever. But how do I find the file with the remembered password?
<usney> I have the master kye
<usney> nevermind I found it in the keyring
<ahmad_> Hello
<ahmad_> any body?
<wxl> @QDrive if you're still here, the problem is still Google. chromium is just a more open source version of chrome.
<lubot> <QDrive> Damn my chrome got freeze again, only 5 tabs, 😣
<lubot> <QDrive> Cannot open ctrl+alt+del
<wxl> i mean i wouldn't expect a lot out of 2gb if you're heavily using the web
<wxl> regardless of the number of tabs
<wxl> i.e. if you use any product by google, it will take over your entire system
<wxl> like honestly you can run a whole separate email client and have it take up a smaller footprint than gmail on the web
<wxl> it's ridiculous
<wxl> google thinks they can own you in more ways than one
<lubot> andybegh was added by: andybegh
<lubot> <QDrive> Active tab is, 2 gdrive, 2googlegroup forum, 1 keep.google.com,  … I dont why g service like keep, docs and gdrive make lagging
<wxl> because google assumes youre running a supercomputer
<wxl> planned obsolescence works in more ways than one
<lubot> <andybegh> hello everyone! … i've a little problem w/ 19.10... … in every pc i've installed it, it randomly crash and i've to reboot my pc... … what do i have to do ?
<wxl> @andybegh first are you sure that you're installing with the right iso/media? like did you check the hash on the iso or run the "check disc for defects" before isntalling? because if not, that might be the problem right there.
<lubot> <andybegh> @wxl [<wxl> @andybegh first are you sure that you're installing with the right iso/med …], yep, i've checked before install
<wxl> @andybegh and what exactly is the nature of this crash?
<lubot> <andybegh> @wxl [<wxl> @andybegh and what exactly is the nature of this crash?], Idk it simply stops to work, nothing responds (like mouse or keyboard)... the stranger thing is that it happens randomly
<wxl> @andybegh is the drive activity light running? can you hear the fan going off like crazy?
<lubot> <andybegh> @wxl [<wxl> @andybegh is the drive activity light running? can you hear the fan going …], The light runs and the fan speed is normal (they never going like a Boeing 767)
<lubot> <QDrive> I found many user got issue on chrome  … https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/24842699?hl=en
<wxl> @andybegh the light running is a bad sign. my guess is you have some runaway application gobbling up your memory and forcing swapping to get a little too overzealous. how much ram you hve?
<wxl> @QDrive problem solved: use firefox. mozilla won't be exploiting you for data, either.
<lubot> <andybegh> They have: … - 8gb … - 2gb … - 4gb
<wxl> they???? XD
<lubot> <QDrive> @wxl [<wxl> @QDrive problem solved: use firefox. mozilla won't be exploiting you for d …], Ok i will back to firefox, how about Firefox version? Should i install to latest?
<wxl> (oh man that colnago tho https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/24842699?hl=en&msgid=26146266)
<wxl> @QDrive use the latest in the repos. don't make things more difficult for yourself.
<lubot> <QDrive> @wxl [<wxl> @QDrive use the latest in the repos. don't make things more difficult for …], Because lubuntu 19.10 include firefox 69 by default after apt update nothing change, make me wondering
<wxl> @QDrive then you have something wrong because 73 is in security
<wxl> !info firefox eoan
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 73.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.19.10.1 (eoan), package size 50573 kB, installed size 196608 kB
<wxl> ^ see?
<lubot> <andybegh> @wxl [<wxl> they???? XD], Yep I have the same problem with 3PCs
<wxl> @andybegh ok, that's just downright insane. are they the same machines?
<lubot> <andybegh> Nope, … One is a HP g6 laptop … The other one is a HP Workstation  … The last one is a ACER Netbook
<wxl> fascinating
<wxl> have you dug through the logs for any errors at all?
<Noboru55> Hello everybody
<Noboru55> Does someone know if can i install lubuntu 19.10 and change the lxqt for lxde ?
<Noboru55> i try but, i can't like the qt
<Noboru55> i know i can only install the lxde package, i mean if is it a bad idea or. it's ok
<Noboru55> maybe if i install ubuntu 19 minimal and so lxde...
<kc2bez> Noboru55: There is no meta package to install a lxde desktop.
<Noboru55> ah..
<Noboru55> what can i do ? :O
<kc2bez> lxde development is all but non-existent
<kc2bez> If you are after lxde you would need a different base (like Debian)
<Noboru55> mmm
<kc2bez> LXQt is where the development is though.
<Noboru55> do you suggest to me install debain to use lxde?
<kc2bez> I don't really suggest lxde.
<Noboru55> i see
<kc2bez> bugs are not really being addressed.
<Noboru55> i understand
<Noboru55> i do not understand much about qt, i know it runs not so fast lxde, i do not know if it happens because that plasma, compositor or what... maybe it's just euphoria
<Noboru55> like* lxde
<Noboru55> ok, i have no choice, better to install and learn about it
<Noboru55> kc2bez thank you very much
<kc2bez> We use openbox with LXQt just like lxde did. If it is not running as fast I really have no idea why. My tests have actually proved different.
<Noboru55> mmm weird
<Noboru55> i just wanted to know what can i disable at startup
<Noboru55> there is a lot of things in qt...
<kc2bez> qt is the base toolkit.
<kc2bez> Qlipper is something that you can disable safely. It is a clipboard manager.
<Noboru55> yes, it i will
<kc2bez> You can also make sure compton is disabled if you don't need compositing.
<Noboru55> i will disable it too
<Noboru55> i will purge compton
<kc2bez> I am not too sure it is necessary to go that far unless you are low on disk space too.
<kc2bez> Even still I don't imagine it takes up much
<Noboru55> i was thinking about
<Noboru55> sudo apt purge noblenote compton qlipper trojita 2048-qt k3b apport plasma-discover muon snapd plasma-framework quassel
<Noboru55> muon maybe i do not need to purge, because its like synaptic
<kc2bez> I personally wouldn't purge them, it can pull other needed applications along with it.
<kc2bez> I would disable the things you do need running so they don't use memory.
<Noboru55> yes
<Noboru55> omg, i had a work to do today... =/
<Noboru55> g2g
<Noboru55> kc2bez thank you!!!!
<kc2bez> no problem, good luck!
<Noboru55> :)
<alex76> Hi, i'm trying to install lubuntu into an old pc.. but when i try to verify md5sum the iso and the usb mounted aren't the same, any idea?
